#ubuntu-se 2011-09-05
<einand> realubot: finns
<einand> använde inte du xmonad?
<realubot> Jag använder Blutile och jag vet att det att det går att zooma ett fönster men går det att koppla en unik tangentbordskombination till ett unikt program?
<einand>  03:25:15 up 95 days, 19:11,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<einand> rätt dött här nu
<[Spooky]> Upp och hoppa med er! ;)
<Jarulf> omorron Sverige!
<Jarulf> *Gomorron*
<andol> Jomenttita vad Google har hittat på idag :)
<amelia> morrn!
<amelia> vad händer idag då?
<[Spooky]> amelia: Jag ska strax in och raka mig sen jobba, du då?
<amelia> [Spooky]: jag sitter på bussen på väg till jobbet.
<haffe> Argh.
<amelia> haffe: jaså?
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> Argh säger jag.
<coobra> uggha
<amelia> bleh, försöker låta bli att soma på bussen.. :(
<coobra> amelia:  stå up sjung !!!
<haffe> Buss säger du?
<coobra> :D
<haffe> Hade inte du en dyr cykel?
<coobra> det är måndag
<coobra> den dagen som alltitd är TRÖG
<haffe> Det beror på hur du har inrättat ditt liv.
<coobra> nej
<amelia> haffe: jo.. jen 
<coobra> måndag är ALLTID måndag
<amelia> bah lagg :(
<coobra> busse får köra fortare
<amelia> och jag kan mirkka på bussen..
<coobra> jo men kör han fortare går det fortare för amelia att surfa
<phnom> Morrn
<haffe> Morgon.
<coobra> kan man inte vakna och må bra  :/
<coobra> moste alltid magen vara knas
<coobra> är man snäll mot magen
<coobra> nejda
<phnom> Blech, nyborstade tänder + automatkaffe =/
<coobra> man dricker en massa kaffe :p
<haffe> Jag vaknade och fyllde av glädje.
<haffe> Min halsont verkar ha blivit bättre.
<phnom> Haha: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/picturegalleries/picturesoftheday/8676838/Pictures-of-the-day-2-August-2011.html
<coobra> haha
<coobra> asbr
<coobra> :D
<Jarulf> Finns en film på Youtube om den händelsen om man söker.
<Jarulf> Det är kul när folk vars bilar han just kvaddat kommer och skakar hand med honom och säger "tack".
<coobra> kan VGA utgång trycka hd ?
<phnom> adb devices
<phnom> wops
<coobra> :D
<phnom> Bra där, när jag lyckats få adb att funka så har jag glömt bort vad jag ska göra...
<Laban> coobra: Ja, den klarar 2500-någonting x något annat
<Jarulf> coobra: VGA kan visa HD ja.
<Jarulf> coobra: Jag har själv gjort det. Grafikkortet var lite kinkigt men det gick att få igång efter lite pulande
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> Barre: pong
<Barre> larsemil: du är inte snabb du inte...
<Barre> larsemil: jag ville ha en axel att gråta över, men nu tog amelia den pucken igår.. du slapp :)
<larsemil> men gubben. stackarn.
<larsemil> vad bra att det löste sig
<larsemil> jag hade movienight med sambo
<Barre> nice... vad tittade ni på?
<larsemil> the rebound
<larsemil> rolig och så, men rekommenderas väl egentligen inte
<HeMan> aaah, dubbla surströmmingsfester på en helg!
<HeMan> riktigt bra helg med andra ord!
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> grattis
<larsemil> jag älskar batteritiden på min nya laptop. har suttit mer eller mindre sen i morse
<realubot> Hur integrerade är Ubuntus applikationer i Gnome? Går det att köra Brasero, Pidgin, Firefox, Gedit e.t.c enbart med en Window Manager och X eller blir det problem?
<realubot> d.v.s. utan skrivbordsmiljön Gnome.
<UkuleleSolen> God dagens!
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Hej hej.
<CasperN> gedit finns ju för windows och är väl inte direkt integrerat i ubuntu på något sätt, pidgin lika så, det enda är väl att det är något addon för panelen, firefox likaså, eller vad menar du realubot? om jag skulle få för mig att plötsligt köra t.ex KDE nu i min gnomeinstall så är det inga problem iaf om det är det du undrar
<Barre> realubot: ja det går, men det kan vara vansinningt många beroenden som måste installeras..
<realubot> Barre: Mm. Det kanske inte är värt besväret. Jag ser ju i programmen att dom "depends" av många paket som har namnet gnome i sig.
<realubot> Eller det har dom nog inte alls förresten.
<UkuleleSolen> Jag sitter med Parted Magic och gör restore på en hårddisk på PhotoRec. Problemet är att den extrena disken jag lägger de återskapade filerna på är mindre än den disken jag återställer.
<realubot> Inte gnome, men många beroenden i.a.f.
<realubot> Barre: Blir det inte problem med keyring och vfs m.m. då?
<UkuleleSolen> Tanken var att, med ett usb-minne, flytta över filer från den lilla disken till en annan disk, på en annan dator. Men filerna och mapparna på disken som PhotoRec skriver till blir skrivskyddade på nåt vänster.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Går det inte bara att ändra rättigheterna då?
<realubot> När du har fört över filerna på USB-stickan?
<UkuleleSolen> Jag kan kopiera dom till usb-sticka, men inte ta bort dom från disken sedan.
<UkuleleSolen> Försöker jag radera filer från disken PhotoRec skriver till får jag läsa saker, i stil med, att "folder not empty"
<realubot> Barre: Vad har dessa beroenden med Gnome att göra? Det är väl inte många paket i gnome-desktop-environment som ingår i beroendena som finns i Ubuntus program?
<amelia> woho! har fått en mobiltelefon nu också
<realubot> amelia: There is no such thing as a free lunch. Här fås ingenting.
<realubot> amelia: Fyller du år eller varför har du fått en telefon?
 * realubot får inga telefoner.
<realubot> Barre: Eller beroendena till Ubuntus program kanske ingår som beroenden till paketen i gnome-desktop-environment också?
<realubot> Så att om man har gnome-desktop-environment installerat så tillgodoser man många beroenden som Ubuntus program har?
<Barre> realubot: det är inga beroenden till gnome eller ubuntu-desktop, utan till just gtk.
<amelia> realubot: behöver ju en telefon i jobbet..
<UkuleleSolen> Aha - jag kan tydligen radera filerna i mapparna. Det räcker för mig. Då kan jag kopiera över mapparna till den nya disken och sedan radera innehållet i dom. På så vis blir inte disken full
<UkuleleSolen> och nu ser jag.... kanske det bara var den första mappen som inte gick radera. Då kanske problemet är ur världen i alla fall :)
<realubot> Barre: Mm.
<realubot> amelia: Jaha ja.
<Barre> realubot: om jag inte misstar mig så är både ubuntu-desktop och gnome-desktop metapaket
<larsemil> ungefär som att när man säger att man vill hyra världens bästa utvecklare. DÅ är 'världens bästa utvecklare' ett metapaket till realubot
<einand> lol
<HeMan> trodde realubot var ett mentalpaket
<einand> lol
<HeMan> intressant att en SATA-disk som inte dyker upp i bios går använda i Linux
<HeMan> BIOS kollar bara efter 4 diskar trots att modekortet har 6 SATA-kontakter
<rical> Någon i sthlm regionen som är intresserad av ett utmanande linux jobb (via ett utav sveriges största konsultbolag)?
<spixx> HeMan: annan kontroller gissar jag?
<spixx> Har du två olika färger (svart och grå/vit)?
<HeMan> spixx: kontrollern sitter på moderkortet
<spixx> HeMan: jo men mitt moderkort har tex två olika 2 6GBPS och 4 3-2 GBPS dvs 2 olika kontroller
<realubot> Barre: Jo, ubuntu-desktop är det i.a.f.
<HeMan> kontakternra är nog röda tror jag
<realubot> Barre: Det innehåller ju massor av paket som heter gnome-*
<realubot> Barre: Om man installerar ubuntu-desktop så får man ju in massor av paket men om man tar bort ubuntu-desktopå så försvinner ju bara ubuntu-desktop-paketet och inte allt som installerades med det och det beror väl om jag förstår saken rätt på att det är ett meta-paket.
<realubot> Och att Apt inte tar bort paket som installeras samtidigt med ett meta-paket.
<HeMan> samma på alla 6 i alla fall
<realubot> Hallå! op! Var är ni? Banna HeMan och einand. Dom bryter mot kanalens regler!
<HeMan> nåväl, det funkar från linux, det är huvudsaken
<HeMan> har inte tänkt boota från 5:e disken ändå
 * HeMan läser kanalens regler och letar efter "Ordvits av Arne Hägerfors-karaktär"
<larsemil> HeMan: hittade du ingen?
<phnom> Bra där, när jag lyckats få adb att funka så har jag glömt bort vad jag ska göra...
<phnom> wops
<Spookan[[MOB]]> Hej på er!
<Spookan[[MOB]]> Alla jobbar? :p
<HeMan> .se firar 25 år!
<ah-berg> kan ni se inslag på idg.tv.se ? för mig fungerar det inte alls att, flash fungerar utmärkt på andra sidor
<larsemil> prova tv.idg.se istället.
<ah-berg> menar det :P
<larsemil> jo det funkar för mig
<amelia> *gäsp*
<ah-berg> larsemil,  kör du firefox och  senaste flash x64 ?
<larsemil> tror jag kör flash plugin från repository
<antii> amelia: indeeeeeeeeeed
<larsemil> och chromum
<larsemil> chrome t.om
<HeMan> larsemil: har du nått tips på HTML5 (och CSS) bok?
<larsemil> HeMan: pinga @mikaeljorhult på twitter, han vet.
<larsemil> jag sitter här och spyr över prototype js
<Barre> i min lista på vad jag hatar mest så är det dött lopp mellan Windows XP och stockholmstrafiken en måndagsmorgon.
<spacebug-> ;)
<larsemil> Barre: var det vad du behövde en axel att gråta mot igår?
<speedxcore> Om jag påbörjat ett kommando i bash, kan hur kan jag då autocomplete'a baserat på historik. Säg att jag skriver "ls" och vill bläddra bland de senaste ls jag gjorde.
<larsemil> bash har inget jättebra system för det tyvärr
<phnom> speedxcore: bind '"\e[A":history-search-backward'
<phnom> Så söker den med upppilen
<larsemil> phnom: <3
<speedxcore> phnom: är det en conffil jag ska ändra? eller måste jag skriva så varje gång?
<phnom> speedxcore: Lägg till det i din .bashrc
<phnom> i ~
<speedxcore> phnom: tack!
<speedxcore> trist att det inte är default. =) jag har typ 20 vpser
<phnom> Sen bind '"\e[B":history-search-forward' För att söka framåt igen med nerpilen
<speedxcore> tips på hur man delar user inställningar mellan olika maskiner, mottages också tacksamt.
<phnom> speedxcore: Min .bashrc sourcear .bashrc.local
<phnom> Där .bashrc är versionshanterad och .local är specifik för varje maskin
<phnom> Eller oj, inte riktigt svar på din fråga :P
<speedxcore> phnom: funkar =)
<larsemil> nu dagis!
<phnom> Men som sagt, jag versionshanterar det för att dela det med andra maskiner
<Barre> larsemil: nope... det var att IDG stuligt min molnpresentation :-/
 * Barre tror inte att de verkligen gjort det, men det var skrämmande likt
<speedxcore> phnom: har även funderat över ett bra sätt att dela nycklar i ett team. Säg att vi är 5 i teamet och 20st vps.net och linode och rackspace, vpsar, det blir jobbigt många nycklar för alla att confa. Just nu har vi löst det genom att ha en lokal virtuellmaskin, som har alla nycklarna, och kör screen via den. Alla sshar via den.
<phnom> speedxcore: Har tyvärr inte en aning, har aldrig behövt göra det =)
<speedxcore> phnom: kan du se några nackdelar med min lösning?
<andol> speedxcore: Nycklar, såsom i användarkonton, authorized_keys, etc?
<speedxcore> andol: exakt
<andol> speedxcore: Låter som ett tämligen skriptbart problem. Har ni redan en puppet eller motsvarande på plats är det förstås lättast, men annars kan jag tänka mig någon form utav repo (example på admin-burken) som håller koll på vilka användare som ska ha behörighet och vilka maskiner som finns. Där finns även ett skript för att i ett svep synka ut rätt behörighet vid nya maskiner och/eller nytt folk.
<speedxcore> andol: ah, det kan också vara en lösning. En databas som håller reda på servers, sen lägger man automatiskt in alla utvecklar nycklar på den.
<speedxcore> en tabell med pub-keys från utvecklare, sen en tabell med servers.
<speedxcore> eller så kör man bara arrayer, eller txt om man är lat
<speedxcore> btw: puppet, är det ett vedertaget begrepp för en maskin som många har access igenom, som många styr?
<Philip5> [Spooky]: snart kommer jag och tar din placering på folding@home :P
<Barre> speedxcore: det är ett management-system kan man kanske kalla det :) http://puppetlabs.com/
<speedxcore> Barre: ser intressant ut. Vad brukar det oftast användas till? Har du några use exempel?
<speedxcore> jag har ingen puppet uppsatt, bara en ubuntu server LTS, med lite nycklar på, som folk ansluter via.
<andol> speedxcore: Tja, verktyg som puppet handlar alltså om mycket mer än bara användarbehörighet specifikt, utan tar mer ett helhetsgrupp på serverkonfigruation, vilka paket du vill ha installerat, vilka inställningar som ska gälla, etc.
<Barre> du kan på master servern göra konfigurationer som appliceras på resten av servrarna helt automagiskt. Så sätter du upp en ny server så konfigurerar du puppy på den och resten görs med automatik. Eller om du vill exempelvis ha en ny sudo-regel i sudoers-filen så appliceras det på alla maskiner.. och det som andol sa :)
<andol> speedxcore: Sen behöver man ju inte styra allt med puppet, utan det kan göra nog så mycket nytta genom att bara etablera en minsta gemensamma nämnare, såsom att se till att ntp är igång, att vissa för er viktiga baspaket för installeras på alla servrar, etc
<Barre> samma regel som med scripting... att göra en sak i linux är ingen match, att göra det två gånger är ett script...
<Barre> att konfigurera en sak i linux är ingen match, att göra det två gånger är en puppy regel =)
 * antii slaps Barre with a large trout.
 * Barre duckar och håller upp handen och skriker *SPEGEL*
<andol> speedxcore: Det här är en bra intro ifall du vill börja labba lite - http://docs.puppetlabs.com/learning/
<antii> Barre: haha, lite sent ;)
<speedxcore> andol: Barre: Använder ni puppets i vardagen? Finns det några konkurrerande bättre sätt att göra det?
<Kurdistan> hur mår alla :) tux vänner?
<andol> speedxcore: Finns ett antal olika "configurations management system", som det så fint heter. Just nu är väl Puppet det som torde vara populärast åtminstone på relativt nya installationer.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Bra bra, sj?
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) bara bra. mindre göra den här veckan.
<andol> speedxcore: Det klassiska verktyget är annars CFEngine, vilket jag inte har någon egen erfanhet om, men sägs vara snäppet bökigare att använda.
<Kurdistan> phnom: hur är det skåne-land?
<phnom> Jodå, vi är inte i krig med Danmark än iaf ^^
<andol> speedxcore: Finns även ett verktyg som heter Chef, men som jag egentligen knappt vet något om.
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) helvetet lär bryta loss när du lämnar skåne-land.
<phnom> Lämna Skåne?!
<Kurdistan> :) phnom du tänker väl inte vara kvar efter studierna?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Det beror väl på vart jag får jobb.
<phnom> Och jag har ju en sån där hona också, hon vill nog inte flytta vart-som-helst.
<Kurdistan> phnom: det är sant i för sig.
<speedxcore> andol: cool jag får kika lite. Kan tänka mig att det är bättre för att versionshantera själva apache/versionerna,confarna osv. Än just det nyckelproblem jag hade nu. Jobbar mest med webdev.
<andol> speedxcore: Tja, vad gäller apache-conf och dylikt så är det ju om inte annat en långt hängande frukt att dra in etckeeper, och så få lite (lokal) versionshantering utav /etc
<speedxcore> den versionshanterar /etc?
<speedxcore> haha skrev du ju
<speedxcore> andol: tack, läste igen.
<andol> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/etckeeper.html
<amelia> dumdidum..
<andol> speedxcore: Förresten, pysslar du primärt med drift, eller är det en sidosyssla till utvecklandet?
<speedxcore> andol: det är ett väldigt nödvändigt ont =)  Jag vill lära mig mer och mer om drift. Bra drift är ju grunden i en bra webbplats, iaf när kraven är någorlunda höga.
<speedxcore> andol: om jag inte är väl insatt, kan jag inte heller köpa in tjänster av hög kvalité.
<andol> speedxcore: Stryk ordent ont, så håller jag helt med dig :)
<andol> ordet
<speedxcore> andol: tja gör jag det kul, är det inte ont =)  Från början har det nog känts lite ont, att det är så oerhört mkt att sätta sig in i för att nå mål som man nonchalant ser som självklara i början =)
<speedxcore> kanske mer ska säga att jag sällan nördar för nördandets skull, har oftast något större mål. Ju mindre jag behöver drifta och koda för att uppnå målen, desto bättre.
<einand> speedxcore: vilka mål har du då?
<speedxcore> einand: göra webbplatser som aldrig går ner, och laddar toksnabbt, samt fungerar väldigt bra. Kort sagt. Vad fungerar "väldigt bra" innebär, är en egen lista med krav.
<einand> ok
<einand> aldrig ¨år ner är en bedrift
<Kurdistan> vad tycker kära tux-vänner vad som kännetecknar en bra dist?
<einand> att den låter mig göra som jag vill
<speedxcore> einand: det är en ambition snarare =)
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: att den är väldokumenterad.
<Kimmen> aldrig går ner finns inte däremot kan man ju ha x antal 9or efter 99.
<einand> Kimmen: beror på hur man mäter
<einand> tex google har 100% uptime, för dom mäter inte nertid som tid ;)
<Kimmen> då är det ju enkelt =)
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: det är en bra kännetecknar. håller med. är det inte viktigaste att dem fungerar när man fått den att agera som man vill?
<einand> jag har inget mot om jag får pilla 2 minuter längre, så länge den stannar så som jag pillat den
<phnom> Kurdistan: Om du tycker att disten är bra, så är det ju en bra dist ;)
<einand> exempel på bra distar, Arch och GEntoo, exempel på extremt undermåliga distar ubuntu
<Kurdistan> phnom: så det är alltså vad man anser är en bra dist och inte om disten spelar bra med burken?
<Kimmen> Arch blir ju lite vad du gör den till
<phnom> archwiki är helt underbar, men ubuntus community docs börjar komma ikapp lite gran iaf
<Kurdistan> einand: varför är ubuntu extremt undermålig och vad gör arch/gentoo till bra distar?
<phnom> s/lite gran/litegrann/
<einand> Kurdistan: ubuntu vet man aldrig om det fungerar när man kör en updatering
<einand> samt, ändrar om configfiler best den haver
<Kurdistan> einand: det där håller jag med dig om.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Om den inte spelar bra med burken så kommer du väl inte tycka att det är en bra dist? :P
<einand> särskilt updatering till 11.04 vart det ssämsta jag vart med om
<Kimmen> einand: jag tycker det blivit bättre numera. Ofta frågas det om man vill behälla den icke standard konfigfilen eller om den ska skrivas över av paketets vid en uppgradering
<phnom> einand: Precis som när min Arch server fetdog för att jag körde uppdateringar efter att ha struntat i den en vecka :P
<phnom> Den kör Ubuntu nu...
<Kurdistan> phnom: både och. ubuntu spelade inte så bra med burken i alla aspekter, men jag gillar buntu, även om jag tycker som dist har den mycket att lära sig från andra.
<einand> phnom: vilken typ av problem fick du?
<phnom> einand: Vet inte, den ville inte boota så jag kunde titta efter ;D
<einand> Kurdistan: sedan stör jag mig mest med ubuntu är att dom har fasta reliser
<phnom> Sen var jag lite lat också, så det var nog mest PEBKAC
<einand> minns när firefox 2 kom
<einand> tog över 9 månder innan den gick att köra iubuntu
<Kurdistan> einand: stora plus med arch är deras wiki-dokumentation och att dem är framkanten med nya paket. oftast före andra. sedan kan man ju inte hata pacman.
<Kurdistan> däremot håller jag med, det finns ju risk med rullande utgåva att saker kan gå sönder.
<Kurdistan> om man nu inte kör en smart rullande utgåva :).
<phnom> Mm, och man måste alltid hålla sig med de senaste uppdateringarna, vilket i Arch fall betyder att man måste uppdatera och merga config-filer typ en gång per dag.
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.401994/darfor-backar-regeringen-om-datalagringsdirektivet
<einand> fina med Arch är att confgfiler skapas bara en gång
<einand> sedan fugnerar dom
<einand> till skillnad från ubuntu som godtyckligt skriver över dom efter behag
<Kurdistan> einand: :) testa pclinuxos bättre rullande utgåva får man leta efter.
<Kurdistan> sedan är den nybörjarvänlig.
<einand> Kurdistan: kör gentoo justn u
<einand> nybörjarvänlig är oftatst ett ont ord
<phnom> einand: Mjo, det är väldigt sant. Fast jag har å andra sidan aldrig lidit av Ubuntus sätt att göra det.
<einand> betyder att disten vill tänka själv, det är sånt jag hatar
<Kurdistan> einand: smaken är som baken. :)
<einand> så, för att sammanfatta saker, en bra dist är en dist som använder samma tillvägagångsätt som mig själv
<Kimmen> einand: tycker du överdriver lite ang. config filer i ubuntu. Jag kör en 10.10 server installation och uppdaterar alla paket 1 gång i veckan. Ingen config fil har ändrats om inte jag gjort det själv
<einand> Kimmen: det är dom man ändrat själv, som återställs då och då
<phnom> einand: Det har jag faktiskt aldrig varit med om
<einand> råkar jag ut för jämt
<einand> sedan blev jag sur sist, när den helt sonica radera mina egna upstarts script
<Kimmen> inte jag heller, men har fått frågan vid paketuppdatering om jag vill behålla min version eller ersätta med paketets
<einand> fast samma skada finns i debian
<CasperN> det einand beskriver upplevde jag förr med grub, men det slipper jag sedan grub äntligen lärde sig att hitta alla partioner och döpa dem korrekt självt
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) kör grub legacy.
<CasperN> tidigare fick jag skriva in de partioner som inte hittades, och vid varje kernelupdate så var de borta från listan
<einand> jag kör legacy
<CasperN> som sagt, det var ett problem jag ständigt råkade ut för för 5-6 år sedan
<Kurdistan> CasperN: grub 2 är ännu inte mogen enligt moi. :P
<einand> sedan så pajar ubuntu alltid vid uppdateringar
<einand> tror inte det lyckats en enda gång
<CasperN> nix
<Kurdistan> einand: alltid är väl ta i?
<CasperN> inte jag heller
<CasperN> nejdå
<CasperN> alltid
<einand> tex, gentoo installationen jag har, har jag nog haft sedan 2004
<Kimmen> nästan alltid
<einand> den har inte lyckats en enda gång
<Kurdistan> einand: gentoo är nördigt :). den kommer tyvärr inte nå den stora massan pga inlärningskurvan.
<einand> sedan så slutar xorg att fungera vid slumpmässig uppdatering
<Kimmen> tror jag lyckats en gång, från 10.04 till 10.10
<einand> Kurdistan: vi snackar väl inte om massan, vi snackar väl om vad jag tyckte var en bra dist?
<einand> nu skall jag av bussen iaf
<phnom> einand: Du får en massa konstiga problem :P
<CasperN> det har gått med rena installationer, men inte annars, och då enbart i syfte att se hur illa det igentligen var
<Kurdistan> einand: sant.
<CasperN> egentligen*
<Kurdistan> CasperN: vad har du haft för problem med buntu?
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) gillade du sedan inte mecka och pilla?
<CasperN> att distuppdateringar aldrig fungerat t.ex
<phnom> Enda gångerna som jag haft någon dist som gått sönder pga "slumpmässiga uppdateringar" så har det alltid vart mitt eget fel.
<CasperN> jo, men inte när det blir 1000 problem på samma gång
<CasperN> det blir för mycket
<Kimmen> beror nog oftast på allt för stora skillnader i underliggande systemet mellan releaser
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) du gillar överdriva va?
<CasperN> det har väl med att man ändrar för mycket som ubuntu inte gillar
<CasperN> borde stannat i foresight, där uppstod inga problem
<Kurdistan> CasperN: :) ingen hindrar ju dig.
<Kurdistan> foresight är ju också rullande dist om jag inte har fel.
<Barre> nu undrar jag givetvis varför du valde att gå till Ubuntu.. en regel är ju "om det inte är trasigt, laga det inte"
<Kimmen> vill man ha stabilt så ska man inte ändra nåt nånsin när det funkar
<CasperN> nä, men den hårddisken dog vid ett strömavbrott, sen blev det inte av att jag satte in det igen
<Kurdistan> Barre: +1
<CasperN> eller dog o dog, fick segmentfel eller vad det heter
<Kurdistan> CasperN: återigen varför inte då installera något som fungerade för dig än köra något du inte trivs med?
<CasperN> jag trivs med 10.10
<CasperN> så det kör jag också
<CasperN> men jag vill ha nyare versioner av många program på ett smidigare sätt, så jag är lite kluven
<CasperN> vet inte riktigt vart jag ska vända mig
<Kurdistan> CasperN: kör med stabila PPA och du har dem senaste.
<CasperN> mjo, men allt hittas inte i ppa
<Kurdistan> kör man oftast med tillverkarnas egna PPA eller någon vettig typ så krånglar det sällan.
<CasperN> och det är väl inte i all framtid det finns ppa till 10.10
<speedxcore> CasperN: nyfiken fråga, körde du nån ups när hdd dog?
<CasperN> nix
<CasperN> för fattig för sån försäkring
<speedxcore> CasperN: ok. I see.
<CasperN> roliga är att det var en idiot som slog av fel propp i huset
<CasperN> så det var inte åska eller något som man kunde förutse
<CasperN> disken gick att rädda iaf, men jag formaterade allt ändå efter att filerna flyttats över
<CasperN> hade gått några månader innan jag listade ut hur, så det kändes inte som någon idé att gå tillbaks till de distar som låg där ändå
<amelia> dumdidum..
<amelia> Barre!!
<amelia> Barre: hur går det med din presentation?
<Barre> yo amelia!
<Barre> amelia: den är sänkt... gör om den från skratch...
<Barre> när jag har tid...
<amelia> Barre: kass
<amelia> Barre: vad ska du gnälla om då?
<Barre> amelia: jag kan gnälla om allt och inget, som den tvättäkta kverulant jag är
<amelia> Barre: haha
<andol> Barre: För något särskillt tillfälle du förbereder presentationen?
<amelia> Barre: jag har fått en sån riktig smartphone. fattar ingenting.. :(
<Barre> andol: nej, rent allmänt. Blir ibland tillfrågad att hålla dragningar om både ditten och datten.. mest i förebyggande syfte
<Barre> amelia: vilken fån har du fått då
<amelia> Barre: Xperia Mini Pro med tangentbord.
<Barre> amelia: najs
<amelia> Barre: jo, det blir nog bra... när jag förstår hur man använder den..
<speedxcore> amelia: kan rekommendera ConnectBot, så man kan hålla reda på servers =)
<speedxcore> bra med tgb
<Barre> amelia: det gör du inte, det är telefonen som använder dig O.o
<amelia> speedxcore: jag har en N900 privat med riktig openssh. :)
<speedxcore> snällt
<amelia> tacka vet jag smartphones med riktig linux på.
<Barre> det kan jag också ha på min cyanogenmod
<Barre> alltså inte riktig linux, men openssh
<speedxcore> amelia: den verkar rätt intressant. Nöjd?
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<antii> !antii
<ubot2`> Ner ner ner, ner för backen ner! ♪
<antii> :(
<ubot2`> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdRCXrr-XHo
<amelia> speedxcore: med vilken av dem?
<speedxcore> amelia: n900
<amelia> speedxcore: som fan! bästa telefonen jag haft. funderar på att köpa en till och lägga som reserv på hyllan.
<maddoc> De tillverkas inte längre, va?
<amelia> maddoc: tror inte det.
<speedxcore> amelia: intressant. Jag har en galaxy s. Tyvärr utan tangentbord. Ssh funkar rätt bra, men saknar ju tangentbordet. Nästa blir nog med tgb och 4g.
<amelia> N9 är ju senaste.. har vi tur släpper de N950 som konsument telefon, menjust nu finns den bara som developer kit till N9
<speedxcore> amelia: är dom inte på väg att helt droppa linux utveckling?
<amelia> speedxcore: vet inte. N9 ska ju vara MeeGo iaf.
<maddoc> N9 har inget tangentbord?
<amelia> maddoc: nop
<maddoc> Hur skall man då mirkka. :-(
<speedxcore> Trist om dom dumpar en bra plattform nu efter samarbetet med ms.
<amelia> det har ju on-screen, men det är ju värdelöst.
<amelia> fast n900 har en fördel som ingen annan telefon någonsin kommer ha igen. den har en vettig touch-skärm.
<amelia> d.v.s ingen sån man måste peta på med fingrarna och specialvantar för att det ska funka på vintern.
<speedxcore> amelia: hur definierar du vettig?
<speedxcore> ok
<amelia> speedxcore: en sån oldschool med pinne. :)
<antii> den är vidrig som fan :p
<amelia> nej, sjukt bra. jag använder naglarna, funkar så sjukt bra.
<speedxcore> amelia: gillar iofs att dom har precision. Man kan klicka på "små" saker. Det går verkligen inte med kapacitivt.
<antii> men du är kvinna amelia, därför är den bra
<antii> :P
<maddoc> Allt fungerar ju typ på den.
<maddoc> Hade den inte varit sämst och varit b0rk så laddningskontakten följde med när man drog ut laddaren så vore den ju helt ultimat.
<speedxcore> haha en mobil med kapacitivt på ena sida och tryckkänsligt på andra. det vore nåt
<amelia> maddoc: det problemet har ja ginte haft, däremot har jag headset-problemet.
<amelia> inget headset fungerar hur man än gör.
<maddoc> amelia: Jag lyckades med det, och finns lite trådar på interwebs om folk som har haft samma problem.
<amelia> maddoc: jag vet, men jag har inte lyckats än..
<maddoc> amelia: Sen lyckades 3 supa bort den i sin interna oordning, och efter det slutade jag, så blev ingen mer n900 för mig. :-(
<maddoc> amelia: Good for you.
<maddoc> Du får klappa den snällt varje dag så kanske den håller.
<amelia> maddoc: haha
<Barre> win 13
<amelia> Barre: \o/
<Barre> :)
<Barre> när Barre skriver hinner inte forward slash med... gammalt irc-ordspråk O.o
<amelia> haha
<Barre> OT så det smäller om det!! : på jakt efter en pålitlig snickare i södra sthlm (Heman, vet du?)
<rical> Barre: vad ska du göra?
<speedxcore> Barre: granska, kolla kolla, lita aldrig på hantverkare. Ha kameraövervakning om du lämnar hemmet, och året efteråt.
<Barre> speedxcore: jag vet.. vågar liksom inte ta en utan referens.. kameraövervakning har jag i huset ;)
<Barre> rical: fixa ett golv i källaren så att mitt serverrack kan installeras ordentligt
<speedxcore> Barre: bra =)  jag är så sjukt trött på pack. Även den ärligaste hantverkare kan ha pundiga kompisar.
<speedxcore> risken för inbrott efter renovering är väl c:a x40
<Barre> 75,7% av all statestik är tagen ur luften O.o
<HeMan> snack, det är 82%!
<HeMan> :)
<speedxcore> Barre: nej 99.4 för att vara exakt
<HeMan> nu hemgång!
<Barre> =)
<speedxcore> hmm har problem med locale och tangentbordet på 11.04, nån som kan ge mig en knuff. Vill ha svensk input language
<Barre> speedxcore: gnome eller cli?
<speedxcore> cli
<Barre> kanske behöver installera language-pack-sv
<speedxcore> kanske
<speedxcore> är det sudo apt-get install language-pack-sv?
<Barre> jupps
<speedxcore> kan vara det för det står rätt i /etc/default/keyboard
 * realubot tror inte att många i kanalen förstår statistik.
<realubot> T.ex. einand.
<Coffe> Hur arpar jag ett ip på en mac adress ?
<Barre> speedxcore: fölåt... läste fel.... jag kör 10.04, inte 11.04
<Barre> speedxcore: så det behöver inte vara samma problem som jag upplevde...
<Barre> Coffe: vill du sätta en IP till en känd hw-adress? då gör du det med arp -s <ip> <mac>
<Barre> Coffe: men det är i din lokala arp databas
<Coffe> ja. försöker få tag i en ny switch
<Barre> arp -s
<Barre> nu hemgång.. (eller väldigt snart)
<Coffe> hur gör man motsvarande hyterperminal ? om man måste prata via serial ?
<R2D21> då har man hittat det första falldet då trådbundet nätverk inte hoppar i gång helt automatiskt.
<R2D21> har inget eth0 :-(
<coobra> ifconfig säger +
<coobra> ?
<coobra> kolla i /etc/network/interface.. någon ting
<R2D21> kollar nu
<coobra> bra de
<R2D21> (har bytt mb)
<R2D21> Auto lo, iface lo inet loopback   (Har en trådlös sticka i nu)
<coobra> pastebin
<R2D21> ifconfig hittar bara wlan0 och lo
<coobra> om du har sticka med trådlöst så är det wlan0
<R2D21> Precis.
<coobra> men du vill ?
<phnom> R2D21: Kan ju vara nån mongokrets så att du behöver installera drivrutiner för den
<R2D21> ansluta med trådbundet nätverk ( vanlig eth0.  Jag har dock flyttat hddisken till ett nytt modekort men det skall ju inte ställa till med någåt. eth kabeln är även kontrollerad). typ det har aldrig krånglat för mig tidigare.
<coobra> hmms
<R2D21> phnom, Ja ev, känns dock mycket ovanligt att det ska behövas?
<realubot> 1h 20min för att vika 1% nu. Det här kommer att ge många poäng. :)
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<phnom> Ja, det tror jag. Men om du tar en snabb googling på kretsen och ubuntu/linux så lär du se om den är det eller inte.
<cahoot> R2D21, återanslut kabel och se efter livstecken i dmesg?
<R2D21> kollar.
<Kurdistan> R2D21: vad är det för sticka?
<R2D21> Kollade precis bios (helt nytt mb)   gigabitlan: [Enabled]
<Kurdistan> lsusb känner inte igen?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Det var inte stickan det var fel på :P
<phnom> Det är det integrerade trådade lanet
<Kurdistan> phnom: okej, jag kom nog mitt i diskussionen.
<R2D21> Kurdistan, inge fara wlan0 är ok
<Kurdistan> phnom: så det integrerade trådlösa fungerar inte men stickan gör det?
<phnom> R2D21: Vad är det för mobo?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Japp :D
<phnom> Nej, det integrerade trådade
<Kurdistan> phnom: okej.
<phnom> inte trådlöst
<Kurdistan> :( nu är jag förvirrad
<phnom> Kurdistan: Han har ett integrerat trådat lankort, det funkar inte
<Kurdistan> så det trådbundna fungerar men den integrerade trådlösa fungerar inte? dock fungerar stickan?
<phnom> Det finns inget integrerat trådlöst
<phnom> Det trådade funkar inte
<phnom> luls
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) ja man blev bra förvirrad.
<R2D21> phnom, nej stationär.
<phnom> R2D21: Ja? Men vad är det för mobo?
<realubot> Hur bränner man enklast en .bin-fil i Ubuntu? Alt. hur konverterar man enklast en .bin-fil till en .iso-fil?
<cahoot> bin2iso?
<Kurdistan> realubot: varför ska du konvertera till iso?
<Kurdistan> brasera bränner ju det utan problem. bränn som avbild.
<R2D21> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5G41TM_LX/
<R2D21> I lshw så står det unclamed på kortet.
<Kurdistan> realubot: eller så har jag :) jag installerat något annat när jag körde buntu.
<Kurdistan> R2D21: lspci | grep Network
<Kurdistan> samma resultat?
<phnom> Oooh, den har turbo, så 1990
<itmannen> realubot,  Finns väl olika metoder som vanligt. testa nero4Linux. Det funkar bra
<phnom> R2D21: Vad får du upp för nätverkschip med lspci?
<R2D21> Atheros comm....   Device 1083 (rev c0) sorry kurdistan men jag kan inte göra tecknet före grep :-/
<Kurdistan> R2D21: kopiera och klistra in det.
<phnom> R2D21: Altgr + <>-tangenten (bredvid Z)
<R2D21> Får inte fram nått alls
<itmannen> realubot,  Finns här för 32-bitars. http://itmannen.se/files/deb/nerolinux-4.0.0.0b-x86.deb
<itmannen> Nu är det dags att se på dagens elände på nyheterna.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) varför ska man betala pengar?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ingen aning :)
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade göromål skall utföras.
<R2D21> Men jag får ju inte fram nått med samma kommando på den här datorn :-/
<phnom> R2D21: Det är alc som har drivern för det kortet
<R2D21> phnom, Och det innebär?
<phnom> R2D21: Att vi ska hitta paketet den ligger i och sen installera den
<R2D21> phnom, >Det fanns lite drivisar på kortets sida (se länk ovan)
<phnom> R2D21: Eftersom den uppenbarligen finns i vanliga reposarna så är det nog bäst att installera den därifrån
<phnom> om den inte redan är installerad dvs
<Kurdistan> R2D21: se om den är laddad redan. lsmod.
<R2D21> phnom, als är inte laddad.
<phnom> Den heter alc
<R2D21> (ljudet funkar)   nej ingen alc
<Kurdistan> R2D21: kör pclinuxos och luta tillbaks. allt bara fungerar. skämt åsido.
<R2D21> Kurdistan, I ren bekvämlighet så kör jag U 10.04 på alla maskiner utom de jag testar nya grejjer på.
<Kurdistan> R2D21: väldigt smart. LTS gillar man. :)
<larsemil> dagens kundquote: "hur gör jag för att älgga in något som inte har ett datum i kalendariet ?"
<Kurdistan> larsemil: :) den var bra.
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Det är bara sambons datorer som bråkar. Har massa kompisar som jag supportar. Knappt några problem alls.
<phnom> R2D21: Hittar verkligen inte vilket paket det är =/
<Kurdistan> R2D21: testa pclinuxos på din sambos burk. :)
<Kurdistan> R2D21: glöm inte tacka efteråt. :)
<phnom> larsemil: Hört på kontoret (angående SQL): "Varför finns OR? Vem fan använder det?"
<andol> itmannen: Någon särskild anledning till att du behöver annonsera för kanalen att du är away?
<R2D21> Kurdistan, Hon gillar inte förändringar. Därav såld till Ubuntu i minst fyra år till :-)
<R2D21> phnom, Okej aja hon klarar sig med det trådlösa för tillfället. Annars har jag nog nått gammalt pci kort liggandes.
<Kurdistan> R2D21: okej, men du kan :) övertala henne att hon får inga överraskningar.
<itmannen> andol,  Självklart. För att meddela att jag inte kommer att svar på en stund. Problem med detta ?
<phnom> R2D21: Det finns en mansida för skiten, så den borde ju ligga där någonstans :P
<phnom> R2D21: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man4/alc.4freebsd.html
<phnom> Du kan ju prova att akrivera den och se vad som händer ^^
<phnom> s/akrivera/aktivera/
<larsemil> phnom: :)
<andol> itmannen: Jo, tycker det känns lite onödigt. Skulle bli särskillt irriteradne om alla gjorde så.
<itmannen> andol,  Ok. Du gör som du vill och jag som jag vill. Eller hur ?
<phnom> itmannen: Om du vet någon som faktiskt bryr sig om att du försvinner en stund så får du gärna PMa dem istället
<phnom> Eftersom 99% av alla här inne *inte* gör det.
<itmannen> phnom,  Jag använder dom funktioner som finns i klienten
<phnom> Det är normal netiquette att inte avisera sånt.
<phnom> !away
<ubot2`> Factoid 'away' not found
<phnom> :/
<itmannen> phnom,  Server> visa som away
<andol> itmannen: Har du sett någon annan i kanalen göra likadant?
<R2D21> phnom, Ok. Tittar lite på det senareIdlar lite nu.
<itmannen> andol,  Inget jag funderat över. och inget som stör mig heller
<cahoot> http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<itmannen> phnom,  Om det nu vore mot netiketten så fanns inte funktionen här
<andol> itmannen: Fast en mer generell etikett är ju att ta sedan dit man kommer, och i den här kanalen är det i alla fall inte kutym med publika away-meddelanden.
<itmannen> andol,  vad är en "CTCP" ?
<phnom> itmannen: Varför skulle den inte göra det?
<itmannen> andol,  Visa mig var den policyn finns tack
<andol> itmannen: Det faktum att ingen annan gör så?
<itmannen> andol,  Det är ingen policy.
<cahoot> itmannen, gör inte stor sak av det där, svälj förtreten
<itmannen> cahoot,  :) Jag gör ingen stor sak. men andra gör en höna av en fjäder
<andol> itmannen: Tror jag "löser" det här med en /ignore istället, så slipper jag störa mig på dig, och så slipper du störa dig på att jag stör mig.
<Kurdistan> vad har hänt pojkar/män?
<Kurdistan> vi är alla tux-vänner kramas nu. :)
<itmannen> andol,  Jag stör mig inte på dig. men gör som du vill så klart :)
<phnom> Kurdistan: Kan inte kramas med folk jag inte ser :P'
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Av princip kramar jag inte andra hanar :D
<[Spooky]> Philip5: Hehe ok.. ;)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jaså? inte ens när du firar? :) phnom: ju då, använd fantasin.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nope. Firar vadå ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) när ditt lag vinner. när du gör mål. sport-händelser smått och gott.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Vilket lag då. sam-laget :D. Nä aldrig i livet
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) har du problem med kill-baciller? :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nja men jag kan få problem med killbaciller vid för mycket kramande med hanar :) Men vi släpper ämnet
<itmannen> Det verkar som som min folding tickat igång igen. Prisa Gud :)
<itmannen> Detta efter ominstallation av en dator och folding
<itmannen> Det blev en 11.10. Och det funkar kanon faktiskt
<itmannen> Om man stör sig på funktionen Away så lär man även störa sig på Quit: Leaving. mao så blir alla spm någongång avslutar igonerade :D
<itmannen> Completed 225000 out of 250000 steps  (90%) Nu är frågan när det syns på webben
<Philip5> itmannen: men varför ligge du efter mig på folding@home?
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> itmannen: verkar också bara synas på webben efter man är klar med hela 100% och laddat upp
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag har som sagt gjort om allt. men nu börjar det öka iaf
<Philip5> tss
<itmannen> ja 100 % tror jag också
<Philip5> itmannen: så du menar att det är nu jag ska börja vara orolig?! ;)
<itmannen> Philip5,  HÃ¥ll i hatten broder :D
<Philip5> håller i hela mig
<Philip5> känner ett sus över internet så det måste var du
<itmannen> Philip5,  :D Ett orosmoln menar du
<Philip5> kanske
<itmannen> Off Topic. Mitt filter har tydligen försvunnit i hantering så jag har skickat efter ett på nätet :)
<itmannen> Philip5,  Det blev ganska bra utdelning av mitt burksamlande i helegen så jag har nog råd nu :)
<larsemil> vad var adressen till er lista för folding?
<itmannen> larsemil,  http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<larsemil> och howton?
<itmannen> larsemil,  http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=54741
<Philip5> itmannen: råd med ett filter eller?
<Philip5> itmannen: jag har iaf bestämt mig att lämna tillbaka min kameraväska och skaffa någon annan istället. den kändes in 100%
<larsemil> då kör jag också lite homefolding då
<itmannen> Philip5,  Som jag skrev så har helgens burksamlande gått över förväntan. Så jag har råd nu :)
<itmannen> larsemil,  Perfekt
<itmannen> Jag undrar vilken tid på dygnet det blir uppdaterat.
<morna> här var det lugnt...
<Barre> lugnet före stormen
<larsemil> ja. snart snart
<morna> stormig värre sen då : )
<larsemil> alla laddar tills en tjej kommer till kanalen. då blir det åka av.
<morna> hahah, inte visste jag att ni geeks tände på brudar, bara datorer ska det v
<larsemil> jag skämtade
<morna> lol, misstänkte det
<larsemil> jag har bara en kärlek i mitt liv och det är min surfplatta
<morna> oooo
<morna> sexigt värre :D
<morna> vilken platta ?
<larsemil> nya galaxy taben
<morna> coolt, det e med android 3 ?
<larsemil> mm
<morna> :P duer att spela på heh
<larsemil> Barre: mappar xoomen inte heller om volymknapparna utefter vilket håll man håller plattan åt?
<larsemil> wordfeud <3
<EAG> larsemil: 10.1?
<EAG> eller 7
<larsemil> EAG: 10.1
<maxjezy> det är lite störande på min android
<EAG> larsemil: ok, är du nöjd?
<maxjezy> att den inte sköter det med volymen
<EAG> jag är lite fundersam på lagget som kommer då o då
<larsemil> EAG: jag har inte fått något lagg.
<larsemil> ska roota den imorgon för att få bort lite mer saker
<morna> surt att plattorna e låsta på root fronten
<larsemil> 10.1 galaxy tab går att roota ganska enkelt
<morna> jag vill roota en telefon, men har inte hittat hur man ska göra
<morna> vill bara få streamingen att funka bra i android 2
<larsemil> vilken lur?
<morna> vet inte just nu, en av grabbens nya ... tror det var en ericsson av ngt slag.. var en månad sen jag kolla på det
<morna> jag glömmer vad telefonerna heter heh, jag börjar tappa stinget
<morna> just då fanns det iaf ingen tutoril
<morna> fast kör inte alla ericsson symbian fortfarande ?
<larsemil> ne
<Barre> larsemil, nej, samma knapp för att höja oavsätt vilket håll jag håller platten.
<larsemil> Barre: det är en rejäl miss. i mjukvaran. borde gå lätt att ordna
<larsemil> wordfeud är det nya knarket
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<itmannen> realubot,  Hm. detta är ju också ett ställe att ragga på :D
<realubot> itmannen: Hehe
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  Men jag önskar dig god jaktlycka
<realubot> Vad pysslar ni med ikväll då?
<realubot> itmannen: Tack så mycket. :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Håller på att titta lite på redeclipse. ett döda-din-nästa-nätspel
<[Spooky]> realubot: Tjena! Jag kopierar lite blurays, du då?
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Hej på dig, allt väl?
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Godafton. Jodå helt under kontroll. tror jag iaf :)
<[Spooky]> itmannen: ;)
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Grillade revben och en kall. livet leker
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Mys, men dricker du?
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Dricker gör väl dom flesta människor :D
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Hehe ok, fick för mig du var religös/nykterist... ;)
<lilleman72> itmannen jag fattar inte varför jag inte får upp skrivbordet?..kan du hjälpa mig?? jag har stoppat i ett externt gfx i burken som jag plockade från den andra servern där allt funkade
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Naj. i mitt fall är det ett glas kall svartvinbärsdricka :)
<[Spooky]> itmannen: :P
<[Spooky]> Fanta här.. ;)
 * lilleman72 slurpar på nybryggt kaffe :-)
<itmannen> [Spooky],  men nog kan jag trycka ned en pilsner vid behov
<[Spooky]> itmannen: Självklart, det är ju gott! :P
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Ok. men tror du inte det är lika bra att du installerar från början nu när du har ett nytt garikkort ?
<lilleman72> har det
<lilleman72> men det verkar inte hjälpa
<[Spooky]> lilleman72: Vad är det för grafik kort?
<lilleman72> gforce2
<lilleman72> men det funkade i celeronburken
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Och ändock så startar inte din desktop. Mycket märkligt. Vad händer om du kör en Live-skiva?
<lilleman72> jag har bara 10.10
<lilleman72> har inga andra skivor hemma
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Ladda hemm en och testa. Dom är inte så stora
<lilleman72> men jag har inga skivor hemma
<lilleman72> tomma asså
<lilleman72> ska se om det funkar att starta på usb
<lilleman72> tror dock inte att det skulle funka
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Aha. Då förstår jag. Det är det värre. Men via en Live så skulle du se om det funkade där
<[Spooky]> Men du itmannen nu ska jag hälla mig i soffan och glo på xiles, men vi kanske ses imorrn, trevligt att tjata lite med dig.. ;)
<lilleman72> kan du länka?
<itmannen> [Spooky],  ha de gott broder
<itmannen> Då jag inte får skriva Away så anger jag att jag måste utgå ett tag :D
<lilleman72> itmannen jag har usb-fdd,usb-zip, usb-cdrom, och usb-hdd som jag kan boota på
<lilleman72> hehe
<lilleman72> itmannen kan du länka till den där live?
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Ok. http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<itmannen> lilleman72,  Lycka till
<lilleman72> då provar vi där
<lilleman72> men jag tror inte jag kan boota från usb
<lilleman72> ty iag
<lilleman72> iaf
<itmannen> lilleman72,  See you later
<lilleman72> cya
<haffe> Hohoho.
<haffe> Jag hade glömt hur skönt det är med en bärbar.
<haffe> data i sängen.
<speedxcore> om jag har en laptop, med krypterad hemkatalog, sen krypterade ssh-nycklar med starka lösenord i .ssh, antar att mina ssh konton är säkra vid laptopförlust då?
<speedxcore> vill bara försäkra mig med expertisen.
<haffe> Det är väldigt få krypton som är helt säkra.
<haffe> Det är bara one-time pad.
 * CasperN önskar att wacom släpper linuxstöd för inkling http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fQe0YSLm88&feature=player_embedded
<speedxcore> haffe: hur kan jag förbättra min setup?
<haffe> Du kan kryptera med en krypteringsmetod först och därefter kryptera med en annan.
<haffe> Typ börja med RSA och därefter kryptera med AES.
<speedxcore> haffe: ah, finns det nån flagga för det i ssh-keygen? ska kolla
<coobra> -A
<coobra> haffe: vad är bra med AES ?
<speedxcore> jag kör 4096 rsa nu..
<andol> För att förtydliga haffes poäng så görs ofta krypteringen utav själva datan med ett symmertriskt chiffer såsom AES, användandes en framsluppande nyckel, vilken i sin tur krypteras med den assymetriska RSA nyckeln.
<speedxcore> andol: men -A räcker? det krävs inget mer?
<coobra> andol: ahha
<coobra> speedxcore: testa :d gör man fel gör om gör rätt
<coobra> :D
<speedxcore> coobra: men det krävs inget mer sen i authorized keys osv?
<andol> speedxcore: flaggan -A, till vilket program?
<haffe> AES är snabbare än RSA.
<andol> speedxcore: Fast för att återgå till din ursprungsfråga, jo såtillvida inte tjuven/angriparen haft möjlighet att mecka med laptopen i förväg så skulle jag säga att det är en fullt tillräckligt säker setup. Särskilt då den ju bara behöver hålla tillräckligt längre för att du ska hinna revorkera ssh nyckeln från aktuella servrar.
<andol> haffe: Går väl dessutom i åtminstone de flesta fall att generalisera till att symmetriska krypton är snabbare än assymetriska krypton?
<speedxcore> andol: hoppas det funkar =)
<andol> speedxcore: Vad gäller laptops med krypterat hemkatalog så det verkliga hotet "den onda städerskan". Antag att du lämnar din krypterade laptop på ett hotellrum, städerskan placerar en keylogger. När du sedan kommer tillbaks du rummet så loggar du intes ovetanden in på laptopen varpå hemkatalogens lösenord etc fastnar i keyloggern. När städerskan sedan kommer tillbaks på dag två är det game over.
<andol> speedxcore: Den stora faran ligger alltså inte i spontantjuven, utan den som har återkommande tillgång till din laptop.
<speedxcore> andol: jag har en lenovo med sån där fingerläsare? kommer man runt städtanten då?
<andol> speedxcore: Har fingerläsaren något med krypteringen då, eller är det bara för inloggning i största allmänhet?
<speedxcore> andol: är nog bara en inloggningspryl
<speedxcore> tror den gör en hash av ens finger
<andol> speedxcore: Fast själva inloggningen är ju ointressant både för städaren och tjuven, då sådant koms runt med en boot-skiva, genom att plocka ur hårddisken, eller något annat.
<speedxcore> well. vid krypterad hemkatalog, anger man pw vid just inloggningen
<speedxcore> fulldisk blir ju vid boot
<speedxcore> har provat båda
<andol> speedxcore: Sen får vi inte glömma att den elaka städaren ändå antagligen är ett relativt osannolikt hot, och att all säkerhet är en avvägning mot bekvämlighet och användbarhet. För egen del har jag inga problem att förvara en ssh nyckel på en laptop med krypterad hemkatalog, även om det säkert varit annorlunda om jag jobbat för en militär underättelsetjänst, eller något annat extremt som gjort mig till mer utav en måltavla.
<andol> För att inte tala om http://xkcd.com/538/ :)
<speedxcore> andol: fast vore man värsta secret agent vore det kanske dålig obscurity att ens diskutera saken här =)
<sybariten> är det någon mer som har riktigt kissiga svarstider mot just tradera?
<sybariten> Jag har haft det här problemet i några månader tror jag
<andol> speedxcore: Gällande den krypterade hemkatalog så ligger dess (långa) kryptosträng i en fil någonstans på hårddisken, vars sökväg jag nu glömt bort. Dessa fil är i sin tur krypterad med inloggningslösenordet. Får inte riktigt ihop hur den dekrypteringen skulle gå ihop med fingerläsaren.
<speedxcore> andol: jag är inte säker heller. Men ibm/lenovo har sina hyss =)
<amelia> Barre: jag har en nackdel till med moln.. det är sjukt svårt att sätta upp statiska routes mot servrar i molnet..
<speedxcore> amelia: för att dom ändrar på saker då och då?
<andol> (Sen kan man ju fundera på hur besvärligt det är att ta sig förbi en fingerläsare. Känns ju som om det borde finnas rätt gott om fingeravtryck på en laptop att lyfta.)
<speedxcore> andol: är antagligen jobbigare än en simpel keylogg iaf?
<andol> speedxcore: Jo, men keyloggern kräver ju återkommande tillgång till laptopen (alltså städaren), medans fingeravtryck är något som även tjuven kan göra efter en spontanryckning.
<andol> Däremot inte sagt att det är busenkelt att ta sig förbi fingerläsaren, mer att jag snarare skulle likställa den med ett svagt lösenord än med ett starkt lösenord.
<andol> (Notera dock att jag vet väldigt lite om hur smarta fingerläsare faktiskt är, och att jag mest skjuter från höften nu.)
<speedxcore> andol: tja det borde skydda mot städaren, men vara dåligt vid stöld, då tjuven sen har "oändligt" med tid.
<speedxcore> att t.ex. ta fingeravtryck från locket, eller var som helst
<realubot> [Spooky]: Är det inte problem med att kopiera Bluray-filmer?
<realubot> Queens konsert Live at Wembly streamas på youtube för att fira att Freddie Mercury skulle ha fyllt 65 år idag: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPUqQrMEs2Y&feature=channel_video_title
<realubot> *Wembley
<Philip5> realubot: om du ligger och pressar din atom-cpu med fah-klienten. vad ligger då din cpu på för temperatur efter en stunds körning?
<Kurdistan> sensors
<Kurdistan> acpitz-virtual-0
<Kurdistan> Adapter: Virtual device
<Kurdistan> temp1:        +74.8°C  (crit = +108.8°C)
<Kurdistan> k8temp-pci-00c3
<Kurdistan> Adapter: PCI adapter
<Kurdistan> Core0 Temp:   +68.0°C
<Kurdistan> Core1 Temp:   +70.0°C
<Kurdistan> är det normalt om man streamar och har en del applikationer igång
<Kurdistan> samt hungriga kde?
<Philip5> det är inte massor om det är så att den är pressad och inte blir så mycket varmare
<Philip5> min ligger på 77-80 grader när jag tokpressar den under längre tid
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag tok pressar inte precis. har youtube igång (en flik), instant messenger och xchat.
<Philip5> men blir den så mycket varmare om du pressar den till max då?
<Kurdistan> ska testa ha fler saker igång
<Philip5> kör något som maxar din cpu
<maxjezy> sluta highlighta mig
<maxjezy> :P
<Philip5> hehe inte ens lika ju
<maxjezy> jag skojade bara
<maxjezy> forstätt
<Philip5> Kurdistan: koda om någon film eller nått
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ska testa göra det nu.
<maxjezy> koda om film går ganska snabbt
<maxjezy> om de är kortfilm
<Philip5> om det tar några minuter för han så lär han nog hamna närmare maxtemp på cpun
<Kurdistan> sensors
<Kurdistan> acpitz-virtual-0
<Kurdistan> Adapter: Virtual device
<Kurdistan> temp1:        +79.8°C  (crit = +108.8°C)
<Kurdistan> k8temp-pci-00c3
<Kurdistan> Adapter: PCI adapter
<Kurdistan> Core0 Temp:   +75.0°C
<Kurdistan> Core1 Temp:   +75.0°C
<Philip5> vad har du för cpu?
<Kurdistan> menar du vendor?
<Philip5> och vad snurrar den på?
<Philip5> modell
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: produktnummer för cpu
<speedxcore> är det en intel så har dom ett unikt dokument för varje cpu
<Philip5> hehe
<Kurdistan> Philip5: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50
<Philip5> vad kör du den på för hastighet?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: 1600.000 Mhz.
<Philip5> oj
<Philip5> det idlar min i :D
<realubot> Philip5: Jag använder inte min Intel Atom till FAH.
<Philip5> realubot: vad kör du då?
<realubot> Philip5: Jag använder min stationära dators Intel E8200.
<Philip5> aha
<Kurdistan> Philip5: sluta mobbas. :)
<realubot> Den ligger på 50 och 47 grader.
 * lilleman72 ska hångla med kudden
<Philip5> realubot:  kör du fah med smp aktiverat då?
<lilleman72> gn alla
<realubot> När jag inte kör FAH så kanske den ligger på 45 eller något.
<realubot> 40-45
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: sovgott.
<realubot> Tror jag.
<realubot> Philip5: Nej, jag kör utan FAH aktiverat.
<realubot> Inte FAH, haha.
<realubot> Utan -smp
<realubot> Philip5: Hur så?
<Philip5> tänkte mest att då ligger den ju bara och utnyttjar en kärna när du har 2 plus HT antar jag så då använder den väl inte heller HT
<Philip5> nähä, den har visst inte HT
<Philip5> utan -smp så använder den ju bara 1/8 av min cpu
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Det står i top att den använder 50% av CPU.
<realubot> Jag kan ju inte låta den dra 100% vilket jag antar att den gör om jag använder -smp?
<realubot> Uptime 13h 40min upload 41,9 GB.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nu såg jag vad som gjorde att tempen var så hög.
<Kurdistan> clementine trots att jag hade stängt av den kördes i bakgrunden.
<Kurdistan> efter avslutade processen sjönk tempen
<realubot> Philip5: Du kommer starkt i FAH.
<realubot> Jag kommer nog få ca 1000 poäng för det projektet jag gör nu.
<realubot> 1h 20min per %.
<realubot> Det är lång tid.
<realubot> Tungt projekt.
<Kurdistan> realubot: ni gör ett fantastisk arbete med projektet.
<realubot> Jag kommer att dela ut motsvarande 17 000 CDs linuxdistar om jag fortsätter seeda ca 30 GB/dag.
<realubot> Om jag inte har räknat helt fel.
<realubot> På ett år alltså.
<Kurdistan> realubot: grymt bedrift. ingen dålig ratio.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vi får se om folk har uthållighet nog. Det gäller ju att tillräckligt många hänger kvar.
<speedxcore> kaka|realubot
<speedxcore> attans, hur var det nu =)
<realubot> speedxcore: Tack tack.
<Philip5> realubot: japp, jag kommer snart ikapp [Spooky] :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nope
<realubot> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<realubot> Philip5: Du kommer snart ikapp mig med.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) du kan ju svara mig där jag svarar dig.
<Kurdistan> jag bits inte. :)
<Philip5> slipper ha fler fönster öppna :)
<Philip5> eller tabbar
<Kurdistan> :)
<speedxcore> kan man köra nåt liknande fbsplash i screen?
<realubot> Och 17 000 linux-CDs är ganska snålt räknat faktiskt.
<Philip5> realubot: kanske ska skriva något om -smp i din guide där för fah
<speedxcore> jag behöver nån färgmarkering eller nåt i screen för olika maskiner... gör fel för ofta... aka installerar program i fel maskin.. =/
<realubot> Philip5: Japp.
<Kurdistan> :) okej vad arbetar du med om dagarna bortsett från kubuntu och paketera .deb filer.
<realubot> Philip5: Jag har funderat på det. Har du testat, fungerar det?
<realubot> -smp?
<Philip5> jag kör med det
<Philip5> japp
<realubot> -smp och en siffra eller?
<realubot> SÃ¥: ./fah6 -smp 4
<realubot> För 4 cores?
<Philip5> enligt deras faq så ska man köra en configgrej också. tror den laddar ner något extra i ens fah-mapp
<realubot> Jasså.
<Philip5> realubot: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/LinSMPGuide
<Philip5> ./fah6 -configonly -smp
<realubot> Ok.
<Philip5> sedan kan man köra den med ./fah6 -smp -verbosity 9
<Philip5> eller utan verbosity
<realubot> Ja. Just det.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) din latmask jag ställde en fråga.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> det har jag svarat på förr här i kanalen. jag kanske ska göra en egen faq :P
<Philip5> managmentkonsultar
<Kurdistan> Philip5: låter tråkigt.
<realubot> Philip5: Jag ska uppdatera guiden. Är det några inställningar när man kör ./fah6 -configonly -smp som är annorlunda än när man kör ./fah6 -configonly baara?
<Kurdistan> vad gör en sådan filur?
<Philip5> det är ganska fritt eftersom jag frilansar
<Kurdistan> Philip5: frilansar inom vad?
<realubot> Philip5: Jag har för mig att [Spooky] skrev att han körde -smp x där x är kärnor men man kör bara -smp eller?
<Philip5> utvärderar organisationer, kompetensarbeten, processer och sånt
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: wahheyy!
<Kurdistan> Philip5: låter intressant men samtidigt tråkigt.
<Kurdistan> x_link: saknat din dans.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo, det är ju lite olika
<Kurdistan> Philip5: så länge det ger bröd och tak över huvudet så är det nog okej.
<Philip5> jo
<x_link> Kurdistan: Har ju dansat mycket på sistone =)
<x_link> Aja, dags att sova.
<x_link> God natt! :D
<Philip5> natt
<Kurdistan> x_link: godnatt.
 * realubot ger x_link en golfapplåd för dansen.
<realubot> Philip5: Hur gammal är du?
<Philip5> jadu
<Kurdistan> realubot: man frågar inte en dams ålder. har du inte lärt dig det ännu? :)
<realubot> Mm. Är det hemligt?
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jag brukar säga att jag är i yeagers ålder :P
<Kurdistan> realubot: eller män med ålders noja.
<realubot> Agent Philip005 med rätt att inte säga sin ålder.
<speedxcore> Philip5: chuck yeager?
<Philip5> kanske
<Philip5> eller en annan
<realubot> yeagermeister
<speedxcore> han är 88 iaf
<realubot> I.s.f. antar jag att Philip5 ircar från ålderdomshemmet.
<speedxcore> har en känsla av att internet kommer att förbättra ålderdommen oerhört för väldigt många
<realubot> speedxcore: Varför?
<speedxcore> oavsett hur risig man är kan man låtsas att man är en alv ute på äventyr. Dessutom kan man se vad alla barnbarn och släktingar har för sig.
<Kurdistan> realubot: ålderdomshemmet sägs ha bra service i sverige. dem får bara besök när dem har varit döda i några veckor eller så.
<Kurdistan> fasiken man ska inte åldras i sverige eller hamna i ålderdomshem.
<realubot> Mm, sorligt när det bara är prästen på begravningen.
<Kurdistan> realubot: ja, tyvärr lider med våra gamla. tur så har kurder fortfarande stark familjelojalitet. även om den har fått sig stor törn för många kurdiska familjer i sverige.
<Kurdistan> det materiella har blivit viktigare för somliga.
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: tror inte det är det materiella egentligen, utan att folk inte vill vara utanför. Alla vill vara med i "gänget" det tar tid, och resurser.
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: hur menar du att alla vill vara i gänget?
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: om man vill fortplanta sig, är det oerhört viktigt med en viss social tillhörighet, den råkar i vår tid innefatta ett visst mått av materialism.
<Kurdistan> menar du att detta system inte förorsakad enorm passivism bland medborgarna? många har till den höga grad blivit apatiska. dem har sådan tilltro till staten. medan staten sysslat med annat.
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: ja, den här tankesättet är resultat av den system vi befinner oss i. det är den doktrin som lärs ut.
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: men det gör inte doktrinen mindre sann för det
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: sant eller inte är för att vi är del av systemet det är inte lätt tänka sig utanför lådan.
<Kurdistan> ”Det är bara genom att direkt konfrontera ursprunget
<Kurdistan> till våra föreställningar som vi kan öppna oss
<Kurdistan> inför tankesätt som tillåter mer övertygande
<Kurdistan> och användbara analyser av samtidens dilemma.”
<Kurdistan> E. Wallerstein, ur Världsystemsanalysen
<Kurdistan> så klockren.
<speedxcore> Kurdistan: för att inte bli för OT, så tror jag iaf gamla kommer vara större del av världen i framtiden. Just nu ser jag på mina gamla släktingar hur dom är HELT utanför var som händer.
<Kurdistan> speedxcore: sant blev OT. nåja kudden kallar. håller med dig.
<Kurdistan> godnnat tux-vänner.
<speedxcore> natti
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-06
<realubot> propus: Sover du?
<realubot> propus: Oj, felpost.
<phnom> Morrn
<TheG0blin> morrn morrn :)
<Barre> morrn
<whomee> mörrn
<Kimmen> morrn
<scarleo> Min chromium browser är sjukt seg, den står o tuggar på "Sending request" hur länge som helst innan sidan laddas. Firefox funkar hur bra som helst. Vad kan det vara för fel?
<scarleo> gomorron förresten :)
<phnom> luls, "public static TerribleFailureHandler setWtfHandler(TerribleFailureHandler handler)"
<larsemil> scarleo: stor historyfil!?
<larsemil> scarleo: det buggade ur min en gång
<scarleo> larsemil: har testat rensa all historik, tagit bort alla config filer och ominstallerat, samma problem.
<larsemil> scarleo: chrome eller chromium sa du? har rensat fönstret
<scarleo> chromium
<larsemil> inte svar på din fråga men - prova chrome då?
<cellsite60> hallå ja
<cellsite60> testar bara irssi, inget att bry sig om =)
<coobra> bra
<coobra> där :p
<cellsite60> :P
<coobra> irssi är ett steg närmare bra saker
<coobra> :p
<cellsite60> hehe japp de verkar så =)
<coobra> asbra jau
<coobra> :d
<scarleo> larsemil: ok, ska testa
<larsemil> nu har delhage fått rekommendation både från mig och jonasbjork inom fem minuter i wordpressforumet på facebook
<amelia> dumdidum
<amelia> *gäsp*
<coobra> amelia:  tjena :D
<amelia> idag är det segt..
<amelia> informationsdag för nyanställda...
<coobra> ojj
<coobra> ska du infomera då ?
<amelia> nej, ska få massa information utan att somna.
<coobra> kaffemarinera hjärnan
<Barre> .... för hundra år sen så...... och sen 8 timmar malande pch powerpoint ;)
<larsemil> vad händer annars idag då?
<Barre> jobber... själv då larsemil
<delhage> larsemil: va?
<larsemil> delhage: det dök upp redhat relaterade frågor i svenska wordpressforumet. Och jag svarade så gott jag kunde och så skrev jag "men för redhat frågor i sthlm skulle jag helt klart vända mig till lars delhage"
<larsemil> varpå jonasbjörk svarade "Lars delhage är lite av en guru inom redhat sverige"
<larsemil> http://www.n0.se/f/n/8343c_223dbd45_ashasd.png
<olja> har en fråga som inte är direkt koplad till ubuntu men kanske någon kan svara+
<speedxcore> fråga för att fråga
<olja> behöver rensa disken på min dator, har både vista och kubuntu
<delhage> larsemil: jaha, vad är detta wordpressforum? (ock tackars ;)
<olja> förstår att man ska ha ett program som rensar utanför operativsystemet för att det verkligen ska bli bra
<Nafallo> Fetched 243 MB in 56s (4,304 kB/s)
<Nafallo> kanns bra att vara tillbaka pa jobb ;-)
<olja> tips på bra program?
<speedxcore> olja: tja en vanlig livecd funkar
<speedxcore> olja: du bootar från den, sen formatterar du disken med gparted
<speedxcore> kom ihåg att kryssa i radering osv
<olja> vad är en live cd, vill inte ta bord operativsystemen utan bara rensa datorn på
<speedxcore> att bara radera 1gång är inte jättesäkert.. Men har du inga "superhemlisar" är det fullt tillräckligt
<larsemil> delhage: wn grupp
<larsemil> delhage: en grupp på facebook
<larsemil> Barre: jobber. ny site som ska byggas idag.
<speedxcore> olja: du kan inte rensa en dator utan att rensa os också.. om du inte verkligen vet vad du gör
<speedxcore> speciellt windows os, döljer en massa skit
<olja> speedxcore: ok, har läst på diverse sidor att det finns program som kan rensa ut det mesta utan att påverka operativsystemet
<speedxcore> olja: jag skulle aldrig lita på ett sånt. Men visst finns det flera såna program. Finns program som tar bort virus med.
<delhage> larsemil: ok
<speedxcore> och tar bort spyware. Men det funkar liksom aldrig till 100%
<phnom> olja: Vad/varför vill du rensa?
<olja> ska ge bort min dator och vill rensa mina spår så att säga
<speedxcore> olja: då formatterar du, som sagt
<phnom> Isåfall är nog det lättaste att formatera det, (och scrubba om du vill vara hemlig) och sen ominstallera dina OS. Som speedxcore sa.
<olja> för att formatera så måste jag skapa en backup skiva och ominsatllera operativsystemet?
<speedxcore> vad ska du backa upp? om du ska ge bort den?
<speedxcore> ska du ge bort en dator full med program?
<olja> nej, jag undrar bara hur jag omformaterar?
<speedxcore> om du lyckats få in kubuntu, så kanske du använt en livecd?  Det är en cd som bootar ubuntu, via den kan man använda en massa verktyg.
<olja> ja, tänkte ge bort datorn med fungerande os i vart fall
<olja> har både kubuntu och vista på datorn och vill behålla båda
<speedxcore> olja: vanligaste är att man installerar om. =)   hahaha, jag har köpt beg datorer flera ggr, där folk bemödat sig med att lägga in windows. Jag bara skrattar och blåser datorn det första jag gör.
<speedxcore> olja: fråga den som ska ha datorn vad dom vill göra med den?
<speedxcore> olja: ska du ge den till mamma, och sen använda ibland? Hur tänker du, försöker förstå?
<olja> personen jag ska ge datorn till är inte så inne på linux, så jag tänkte att ha kan få ha valmöjligheten vista+kubuntu
<coobra> :p
<coobra> vista ?
<olja> vista finns med på datorn från början
<speedxcore> Min erfarenhet är att det är sjukt dålig pedagogik att tvinga på folk saker. Inbitna windowsfolk som ännu inte förstått poängen, eller saknar behov av linux, kan gått fortsätta lida med windows.
<coobra> :p
<olja> jo precis, tänkte dok lämna kubuntu på daton som reserv när vista kraschar
<speedxcore> köpa win7?
<spixx> Någon som vet varför man inte får lägga till .ws urler i pidgin?
<speedxcore> lyssnar på t.ex. sweclockers kör folk... xp eller win7, vista är paria.
<olja> nä, inte köpa någon, inte jag i vart fall, den ny ägaren kan göra vad han vill dock :)
<coobra> vista kan FISTA
<olja> men kan jag göra en skiva med vista precis som jag gjort en instalationsskiva med kubutu?
<speedxcore> olja: prova att fråga på #sweclockers på quakenet
<itmannen> Completed 1100001 out of 10000000 steps  (11%). Undrar vad som menas med steps i folding ?
<larsemil> delhage: nu var det en till som rekommenderade dig! herregud vad poppis du är!
<larsemil> Patrik Isaksson Kan rekomendera Lars Delhage ur ett företags perspektiv - kanon bra Rödhat.
<antii> :>
<larsemil> itmannen: tror det har att göra med att den sparar arbetet för varje step. Det är som checkpoints
<larsemil> itmannen: jag fick igång gpu beräkning i min linuxmiljö!
<larsemil> för folding alltså
 * bittin lyssnar på chipmusik på min Atari 1040STe :>
<itmannen> larsemil,  Ok. Perfekt. Då är du med i matchen :)
<larsemil> itmannen: oh ja!
<larsemil> itmannen: men det har ni också fått eller?
<larsemil> Completed   7000000 out of 50000000 steps (14%)
<larsemil> eller kör ni cpu?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jodå. Det tickar in lite smått
<larsemil> itmannen: min fråga är gpu eller cpu.
<larsemil> för jag är lite nyfiken på stödet för gpu på olika kort
<itmannen> larsemil,  CPU för mig
<itmannen> larsemil,  GPU vet jag inte vad det innebär
<phnom> larsemil: "kanon bra rödhat" <- En kommunisthatande person med en stor bra kanon?
<itmannen> phnom,  Va ?
<phnom> Eller missade du ett komma och det ska vara "kanon, bra Rödhat."?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Vad är ditt nick i folding ?
<itmannen> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<larsemil> itmannen: Dalnix
<larsemil> itmannen: gpu är att man använder grafikkortet istället för cpu
<larsemil> min gpu har gjort fler steps än min cpu fast det är 10 * så många i gpu cykelen och de startade samtidigt. så mer än 10 ggr så snabbt går det.
<itmannen> larsemil,  Ok. Så jag kan hålla koll på dig gällande points :)
<larsemil> itmannen: ska bli spännande att se vad de ger när det fått köra ett varv.
<itmannen> larsemil,  Krigsvarning utfärdad :D
<airboydkitty> apa + tab = apache graceful; top :-)
<airboydkitty> Kul va?
<airboydkitty> *apachectl
<itmannen> Flest points när man dör vinner :)
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jag ids inte fixa detta med GPU
<larsemil> nej det var väldigt krångligt
<larsemil> höll på halva dagen
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jo det var det jag misstänkte. Det får duga som det är så länge
<larsemil> itmannen: skillnaden är den att det CPU har som totalt den ska göra, det är GPUns checkpoint. så det är en jäkla kraft.
<itmannen> larsemil,  Ok. Det låter bra det. Men det får bero för min del så länge
<DanielSenat> Hej, jag installerade R, men hittar inte programmet!
<DanielSenat> Kan skriva R i terminalen, då står det lite om hjälp, osv.. men jag vill bara starta upp
<DanielSenat> paketen finns installerade men hur startar jag programmet?
<phnom> DanielSenat: Starta upp vad? Jag vet inte riktigt vad R är men enligt paketbeskrivningen så "In other words, r provides the R language without the environment."
<speedxcore> Vilken är eran favorit tiling vm?
<phnom> speedxcore: i3wm
<speedxcore> phnom: ser najs ut. får man all funktionalitet om man testar i t.ex. virtualbox?
<phnom> speedxcore: Antagligen, har aldrig provat men jag kan inte riktigt se några problem med det.
<phnom> Det är väl om vbox skulle sno åt sig några modifier-keys kanske
<DanielSenat> phnom: http://www.r-project.org/ statistikprogram
<phnom> DanielSenat: Jaha, och vad säger hjälptexten som kommer upp då?
<DanielSenat> jag håller på och läser, men hittar inget än
<phnom> DanielSenat: Det är ju uppenbarligen ett CLI-program, så det lär ju startas från just terminalen.
<phnom> Kör jag 'R' får jag upp dess prompt
<DanielSenat> ja, jag kan skriva R
<DanielSenat> R version 2.10.1 (2009-12-14)
<DanielSenat> Copyright (C) 2009 The R Foundation for Statistical Computing
<DanielSenat> ISBN 3-900051-07-0
<DanielSenat> R est un logiciel libre livré sans AUCUNE GARANTIE.
<DanielSenat> Vous pouvez le redistribuer sous certaines conditions.
<DanielSenat> Tapez 'license()' ou 'licence()' pour plus de détails.
<DanielSenat> R est un projet collaboratif avec de nombreux contributeurs.
<DanielSenat> Tapez 'contributors()' pour plus d'information et
<DanielSenat> 'citation()' pour la façon de le citer dans les publications.
<DanielSenat> Tapez 'demo()' pour des démonstrations, 'help()' pour l'aide
<DanielSenat> en ligne ou 'help.start()' pour obtenir l'aide au format HTML.
<DanielSenat> Tapez 'q()' pour quitter R.
<DanielSenat> så kommer detta upp
<phnom> !pastebin
<ubot2`> pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DanielSenat> sorry
<phnom> mm, så får du en > där du kan skriva saker?
<phnom> DÃ¥ har du startat R
<phnom> Så nu kan du använda det.
<phnom> Och varför har du det på franska?
<DanielSenat> jaha
<DanielSenat> ja säg det!
<DanielSenat> jag bara skrev sudo osv..
<DanielSenat> kanske kan ändra i programmet om man bara kan få upp en ruta av nåt slag
<phnom> DanielSenat: sudo apt-get install littler?
<phnom> Isåfall har du konstiga locale-inställnignar i ditt ubuntu
<phnom> DanielSenat: help.start() ger dig en html-sida med hjälpen iaf.
<DanielSenat> ok, tack
<DanielSenat> vad gör littler?
<phnom> DanielSenat: Det var paketet som innehöll r, och det drog med sig R.
<DanielSenat> ja, detta var krångligt, har du provat pspp?
<DanielSenat> Jag vill ha spss men skolan har nåt strul med linuxdist
<phnom> Nä
<DanielSenat> ok
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<realubot> Vad tror ni om den här uppfinningen: En timer som sätter på och stänger av datorn manuellt vid vissa tider? Jag tänker mig en liten pryl som man monterar på chassit vid power-on-knappen och som mekaniskt trycker in resp. stänger av datorn när kl. är ett visst klockslag?
<realubot> Alla moderkort har ju inte stöd för automatisk på- och avstängning?
<realubot> Det räcker att timern sätter på datorn sedan får man ha mjukvara som stänger ner allt.
<Laban> realubot: Låter som något man kan bygga med lego
<realubot> Laban: Ja, men jag tänker mig en mojäng som är fit for fight och som säljs till ett överpris på Dustin, Inet, Komplett o.s.v.
<realubot> http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/18/ibm-announces-brainy-computer-chip/
<realubot> Intressant!
<phnom> realubot: http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/ITAPPMONROBOT.aspx ?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<haffe> amelia: http://www.springer.com/computer/security+and+cryptology/book/978-0-387-88756-2
<amelia> haffe: va?
<haffe> Där har du något som är *gäsp*
<amelia> haha minst. jag hade nog inte förstått ett ord.. :(
<amelia> bussen var fan segast ever idag...
<amelia> 40 min och jag är halvvägs, ska ta 35 min i rusning.. hela resan då..
<cptblood> har ett silverstone chassi med lcd-frontpanel, hur får jag den å funka i ubuntu 10.10 tro?
<einand> cptblood: tror det fungerar
<cptblood> säkert, men hur? :)
<cptblood> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=40290 hittade den här
<cptblood> kan den hjälpa tro?
<cptblood> http://pastebin.ca/2080113 <-- får detta felmeddelandet när jag kör: sudo apt-get build-dep lirc lcdproc
<realubot> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<realubot> Ubuntu Sverige Folding@home-team!
<[Spooky]> realubot: ! :P
<[Spooky]> realubot: Du börjar slappa efter.. ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Du sa någonting om att du körde med -smp x där x står för kärnor men är det verkligen så -smp fungerar?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Nja, min dator jobbar för fullt. Det tar 1h 20min per % nu. Så när jag kommer upp i 100% så ramlar nog 1000 poäng in, tror jag.
<realubot> 36% klart.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Tror det, fattade det som så av help i programmet.. ;)
<realubot> Den WU jag jobbar med nu tar dagar att slutföra.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ok, jag vet inte. Phillip sa något om -HT. :S
<realubot> Men inget om -smp x
<larsemil> realubot: jag fick igång gpu folding idag i linux
<realubot> Så jag vet inte. Jag använder 32-bitars-klineten eftersom jag råkade installera ett 32-bitars Ubuntu när 10.10 kom ut.
<realubot> larsemil: Ok, hur?
<larsemil> 1% på gpu är 100% av cpu typ. så mycket snabbare går det.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok jag kör 64-bitars..
<realubot> larsemil: Jag tänkte lägga till infon till guiden. Det står ju på FAHs sida att GPU inte fungerar med Linux? :S
<larsemil> realubot: var ett jäkla pill. via wine och rätt drivrutiner och ditten och datten
<realubot> larsemil: Oj, oj, oj.
<larsemil> du pratar med en riktig hacker nu. :D
<larsemil> inte en sån där realubot hacker. utan en riktig
<realubot> larsemil: Går det att köra GPU på halvbra grafikkort också?
<larsemil> :D
<cptblood> gah, lcdproc å lirc, hur får man de å funka med: http://pastebin.com/L1kWwCim
<larsemil> realubot: mjo,
<realubot> larsemil: En realhacker?
<larsemil> nej. ännu bättre. en larsemil
<larsemil> överlag så är det bättre att köra två klienter med två kärnor vardera om man har en quadcpu
<[Spooky]> Jag kommer ev att svika detta gäng i helgen dessvärre.. :/
<realubot> larsemil: Ok, se där.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Vad säger du? Att du vågar! ;)
<realubot> Jag kör ca 15h/dygn 7 dagar i veckan.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Kommer att slänga in Gentoo eller OpenBSD i helgen, inte bestämt mig för vilket jag ska ha..
<realubot> Det hade varit bra om det gick att växla mellan -smp och utan för jag har ju ett skript som startar och stoppar FAH beroende på skärmsläckaren status. Min tanke är att ha ett skript som växlar unicore och multicore beroende på skärmsläckarens status.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ok, ok.
<realubot> Jag ptas snart ner från förstaplatsen i statistiken men det gör mig ingenting.
<realubot> Jag ser ju att ni kommer som raketer i statistiken.
<phnom> cptblood: Funkar det inte med att bara installera LCDproc?
<[Spooky]> Jag kollar mest mina WU sen team score.. ;)
<realubot> delhage, David_A och Phillip5 kommer starkt.
<larsemil> inte helt rätt, en WU kan ju ta så otroligt mycket längre tid än en annan
<realubot> Dalnix går lite trögt ännu? Hur kommer det sig hackeremil?
<phnom> cptblood: Typ såhär: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IMON_VFD_and_LCD ^^
<realubot> larsemil: Ja. Den jag jobbar med nu tar mer tid än någon annan jag har jobbat med. Det tar dagar för prollen att göra klart den men sedan trillar poängen in. :D
<[Spooky]> Men tycker allt att lite fler #ubuntu-se folk kunde haka på.. :P
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det är ju Score som är det intressanta.
<realubot> Olika WU värderas olika beroende på hur FAHs referensdator har värderat WU:n.
<realubot> Vi är ju ett lag. Det är ett lagspel det här.
<realubot> Team Ranking (incl. aggregate) 32557 of 204325
<realubot> Vi har lååångt kvar innan vi kommer på topp 100-listan.
<[Spooky]> Vad är poängen för nr 100?
<larsemil> realubot: stora WU :)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag "spammar" ju kanalen med länken till guiden. Några fler har hoppat på tåget.
<realubot> [Spooky]: 183 209 029
<realubot> ASUS REPUBLIC OF GAMERS
<[Spooky]> Hehe
<realubot> Sweclockers ligger bra till. Plats nr. 18.
<larsemil> men bara för att Barre HeMan coobra amelia bamsefar phnom andol antii madbear  Markslap  är fjantar och inte vill bidra till forskningen då.
<larsemil> realubot: de har kört några år också
<realubot> Team Mac OS X plats nr. 10. :S
<realubot> larsemil: Ja. Jag vet. Det är ju inte så lätt att komma ikapp lag som har kört non-stop flera år.
<realubot> Det är faktiskt en stor bedrift att ta sig in på top 100 när man ligger flera år efter. Man får se det som så att varje WU hjälper forskningen och har man CPU att avvara så varför inte hjälpa till?
<phnom> larsemil: Prutt på dig, håller på att isntallera nu FYI :P
<realubot> Det påstås att det är det största nätverket av distributed computing. Om det är sant eller inte vet jag inte. :S
<cptblood> phnom: får detta felet: http://pastebin.com/FGRPLXes
<realubot> larsemil: Vill du inte avlöja hur du fick igång GPUn?
<realubot> larsemil: Jag tänkte adda info till guiden.
<phnom> cptblood: Installera drivern/modulen då.
<realubot> Barre bamsefar coobra amelia phnom andol antii madbear Markslap :http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<realubot> ABhttp://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<cptblood> phnom: hur? :P
<[Spooky]> realubot: Har du testat OpenBSD?
<recharge> hur gör jag lättast en säkerhetskopia på en virtualbox med win xp?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Nej. Never.
<Barre> realubot: va e re?
<realubot> Barre: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<realubot> Barre: Det är Ubutnu Sveriges Folding@home-team ju!
<Barre> det är en länk
<Barre> jag är inte med i det :P
<andol> larsemil: Ähh, tycker det har forskats i så många år, utan att vi för den skull fått någon riktig Framtid, men flygande bilar och sådär :)
<realubot> Barre: Hjälp oss hjälpa forskarna på Stanford att forska om svåra sjukdomar som Altzheimers, cancer, ALS, Parkinsons m.m. Joina Ubuntu Sveriges Folding-team!
<realubot> Barre: :)
<realubot> Jag räknade ut igår att om jag kör Tranmission ca 15h/dygn 365 dagar om året så kommer jag med nuvarande seed att dela ut en datamängd motsvarande ca 17 000-25 000 Linux CDs.
<realubot> Det ni!
<cptblood> nån som kan hjälpa mig med installera driver/modul för imonlcd?
<realubot> Finns det något bra sätt att används Skrivbordet remote utan lagg? Jag har tankar på att använda min netbook som en tunn klient och sedan ställa min stationära dator i ett annat rum?
<phnom> cptblood: Du har fel modul i configen
<phnom> det ska vara "imonlcd" inte "lmonlcd"
<cptblood> hm
<realubot> Det får ju inte lagga. Det orkar jag inte med så det gäller att lösningen flyter?
<phnom> Såja, nu viker min server proteiner också ^^
 * realubot klappar sig själv på huvudet för att han seedar så mycket.
<Barre> realubot: så, om jag inte gör det så betyder det alltså att jag stödjer sjukdomar som ALS :P
<cptblood> phnom: tack, nytt problem dock: http://pastebin.com/MnLM0aap
<realubot> phnom: Se där!
<cptblood> bara byta port?
<phnom> Barre: Japp, och även AIDS, klamydia och sverigedemokraterna
<realubot> Barre: Ja, säger man inte ja så säger man nej. Det verkar inte bättre. ;)
<Barre> phnom: ahh... jag förstår
<Barre> precis som att man stödjer ABB om man inte har en sån där liten norsk flagga på sin profilbild på fejjan
<phnom> cptblood: Prova att restarta servicen med sudo /etc/init.d/LCDd restart
<cptblood> phnom: testat, bytte port, men den säger bara samma sak, fast med nya porten
<cptblood> jag startar om den fan i hopp om att det hjälper..
<[Spooky]> realubot: Det får bli OpenBSD på Fredag kväll... Fah fanns till bsd med va?
<realubot> Vi ber ju snällt om att ni ska gå med. Om ni vägrar så får vi börja med det här: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch8uCOPbH7I
<realubot> ;)
<sakjur> gå med vart?
<realubot> sakjur: Ubuntu Sveriges FOlding@home-team! http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<realubot> sakjur: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<sakjur> ty
<sakjur> grymt coolt!
<cptblood> skulle jag ju inte hoppats på dock...
<sakjur> får installera det på min X4a..
<cptblood> nu jävlar hände nåt
<cptblood> får visserligen inget på lcd-panelen, men det står screenlist_switch(s=[_server_screen]) när jag kör kommandot ist för felmeddelandet
<realubot> sakjur: Ja, gör det. Glöm inte att ställa in nick och team number. Om du ska använda mer än en kärna så får du använda -smp flaggan när du kör ./fah6 -smp -configonly och när du startar med ./fah6 -smp -verbosity 9
<sakjur> säger till när jag kmr hem så får du påminna mig ;)
<realubot> sakjur: Ja, om jag är här då.
<realubot> :)
<phnom> cptblood: Sooo... Den kör alltså?
<cptblood> yep, verkar så :) men får ju inget på skärmen, borde den inte visa nåt?
<phnom> cptblood: Du måste ju skicka nåt till den också :P
<realubot> sakjur: Det är det här det handlar om: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folding@home
<phnom> Kolla om det inte finns någon inställning i MythTV/XBMC eller vad du nu använder
<sakjur> Vet
<sakjur> har gjort det förut ;)
<phnom> Wehei! 1%!
<cptblood> XBMC använder jag, men kan man inte skicka nåt test från ubuntu i sig?
<phnom> cptblood: Inte en aning :) Har aldrig ägt ett så häftigt chassi.
<cptblood> hehe, ok :)
<phnom> cptblood: Såhär kanske? http://lcdproc.sourceforge.net/docs/current-user.html#running-lcdproc
<cptblood> men gaah, ändrade tillbaka till default port å nu får jag samma felmeddelande om cannot bind to port 13666
<cptblood> ah, den måste vara stoppad först hehe
<cptblood> äh, funkar ju som en påse skit... :(
<phnom> Inte alls alltså?
<lilleman72> hur installerar jag Ett skrivbord?
<phnom> lilleman72: Du tar fram manualen som följde med från IKEA, hugger tag i insexnyckeln i ena handen och sen sätter du ihop det?
<CasperN> sudo apt-get install Ett skrivbord
<lilleman72> phnom ja du...när man får använda sig av en STOR skiftnyckel när man ska sätta ihop ett av deras köksbord är det kris på kvalle
<phnom> lilleman72: Om du menar en DE så beror det på vad du vill ha för miljö. Finns ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop och säkert några till
<lilleman72> CasperN vilket är orginal till 10.04
<lilleman72> jag vill ha in 11.04
<phnom> Storleken på verktygen har väl inget med kvalitén att göra, mängden lim däremot...
<lilleman72> lol
<CasperN> silvertejp har aldrig svikit mig
<phnom> lilleman72: Menar du att du vill ha Unity i 10.04?
<lilleman72> asså...
<phnom> Eller vill du uppgradera till 11.04?
<lilleman72> jag har inte skivor till att lägga iso 11.04 på så jag tog 10.10 & installerade men mitt skrivbord kom inte med
<lilleman72> sesn efter det vill jag ha 11.04
<phnom> SÃ¥ du har inget grafiskt alls?
<lilleman72> nej
<phnom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades <- Kolla under "Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers"
<phnom> Men om du installerade vanliga Ubuntu Desktop så har du nog större problem, det är ju inte så att "skrivbordet" bara inte följer med ibland :P
<lilleman72> phnom jag trodde det var först för att jag körde på det intergrerade gfx...tog gfx från min gamla celeron där jag kör ubuntu med desktop och stoppar in i den nya men det funkar fortfaraden itne
<phnom> Du råkade inte installera server istället då?
<lilleman72> jo
<lilleman72> förra ggr åxå
<phnom> Installera en DE då, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop är det som är standard i "vanliga" Ubuntu
<lilleman72> nice
<itmannen> Vänligen läs detta och hjälp mig med tips: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=204&p=443325#p443325
<realubot> itmannen: http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<realubot> Testat det?
<itmannen> realubot,  Japp. Funkar inte med ljud
<realubot> Har du patent på den där propellerkepsen?
<itmannen> realubot,  :D Nja. Patent är väl att ta i. men bra att ha när man hamnar i hetluften :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Men i din länk står en del jag inte visste. Ska grotta vidare där så kanske
<realubot> Vad gör man i Vilhelmina?
<realubot> itmannen: Bra att ha när det hettar till i Ubuntu. ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  Väntar på att livet ska upphöra :D
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Väntar på att det sista på orten ska läggas ner?
<itmannen> realubot,  Helt rätt. Det är nog bara jag kvar
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har tyvärr inget annat tips om hur man får ljudet att fungera.
<itmannen> realubot,  Men din länk är gott nog
<realubot> 2005/2006 så var ni ju 3,633.
<itmannen> realubot,  I kommunen är vi ca 7500
<realubot> Ok, läste på Wikipedia.
<realubot> "Vilhelmina (Southern Sami: Vualtjere) is a locality and the seat of Vilhelmina Municipality in Västerbotten County, Sweden with 3,633 inhabitants in 2005.[1]"
<itmannen> realubot,  Men jag får glädja mig åt att vi har ett suveränt bredband :)
<realubot> 7136 i kommunen ja. Enligt Wikipedia.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är inte så dåligt det.
<itmannen> realubot,  Och jag har förmånen att inte ha någon begränsning :)
<realubot> Men seriöst. Vad gör folk i Vilhelmina? Har ni någon känd industri eller något?
<realubot> itmannen: Vad innebär det att du inte har någon begränsning?
<itmannen> realubot,  Seriöst. Vi har snart bara turistnäringen kvar.
<itmannen> realubot,  Med begränsning menar jag hur mycket jag får använda i download ióch upload
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, ingen traffick limit då. Men vad har du för hastighet då?
<realubot> *traffic
<itmannen> realubot,  varierar lite men det brukar ligga på 50-90 mb/s. har en 100-lina
<realubot> Mbit/s. Inte MB/s.
<realubot> 1 byte = 8 bit
<itmannen> realubot,  Rätt. Sorry
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Jag har en 100/10-lina hos BBB.
<realubot> Bredbandsbolaget
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo jag vet BBB. Och det är bra ?
<lilleman72> finns det ngt cmd i terminal där man ser hur mkt hdd space man har totalt?
<lilleman72> har flera diskar i burken
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Det fungerar bra men ip-telefonin har krånglat. Ibland tutar det upptaget när folk ringer trots att jag inte sitter i telefon. :S
<realubot> lilleman72: df -h
<lilleman72> ty
<lilleman72> realubot hittar bara sda1 och inte den andra disken...måste man mounta den?
<realubot> itmannen: Så bredbandet fungerar hur bra som helst men ip-telefonin vet jag inte vad jag ska säga om.
<realubot> lilleman72: Ja.
<lilleman72> ok
<realubot> lilleman72: Det måste du göra. Annars är den ju inte monterad i systemet och då ser knappast Linux filsystemet.
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> hur mountar man då så den finns med i systemet?
<realubot> lilleman72: Du kan inte kolla hur mycket utrymme du har på hårddisken om den ligger ute i skogen. Den måste vara inkopplad på systemet.
<realubot> lilleman72: ;)
<lilleman72> aj fan
<lilleman72> det trodde jag inte
<lilleman72> ^^
<realubot> lilleman72: sudo fdisk -l
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser du vilken beteckning den har.
<lilleman72> kan man lägga ihop diskarna så man får EN disk?
<lilleman72> realubot det lodrätta pinnen e det ett L eller i?
<lilleman72> lr |
<realubot> lilleman72: Därefter monterar du den med: sudo mkdir /media/external_hdd && sudo mount /dev/sdX /media/external_hdd
<realubot> lilleman72: |
<realubot> lilleman72: Nej!
<larsemil> l
<larsemil> l
<realubot> Det är ett l som i LArs.
<larsemil> l
<larsemil> l
<larsemil> lars bandage
<realubot> l som i larsemil.
<realubot> l som i limesral
<realubot> l som i lilleman72
<lilleman72> litet L mao :p
<lilleman72> realubot du skrev && menar du 2 olika kommandon där lr vad?
<realubot> Jag menar det där står: &&
<realubot> Två &-tecken.
<lilleman72> så allt på samma kommandorad?
<realubot> lilleman72: Det betyder att det andra kommandot (mount) körs om och endast om det första kommandot mkdir har fungerat.
<lilleman72> ok
<realubot> lilleman72: Eller så kör du: sudo mkdir /media/external_hdd
<realubot> Och sedan: sudo mount /dev/sdX /media/external_hdd
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> verkar lättare :P
<realubot> Där sdX är sdb1 eller sdc1 eller vad nu din hårddisk har för beteckning.
<lilleman72> sda2
<realubot> lilleman72: Det är ju nästan samma sak men istället för att skriva på två rader så skrev jag && mellan kommandona.
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> men nu fick jag fel
<realubot> sudo mkdir /media/external_hdd; sudo mount /dev/sdX /media/external_hdd
<realubot> Det fungerar också.
<itmannen> realubot,  Just nu har jag 70.8 Mbit/sek
<larsemil> jag har alltid funderat vad skillnaden är på ; och && ?
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. Det är nice. Har du 10 upp eller 100?
<lilleman72> realubot "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<itmannen> realubot,  100
<realubot> larsemil: && så körs nästa kommando bara om det förra lyckades?
<realubot> ; så körs nästa kommando oavsett vilket?
<larsemil> stiligt
<realubot> larsemil: Glöm aldrig det.
<itmannen> realubot,  Men det är klar det diffar lite ibland
<larsemil> will do
<larsemil> will not do
<realubot> larsemil: command-1 && command-2 && command-3 && ... command-n
<realubot> larsemil: command-1 && command-2 && command-3 && ... command-n
<realubot> larsemil: "Each command executes in turn, provided that the previous command has given a return value of true (zero). At the first false (non-zero) return, the command chain terminates (the first command returning false is the last one to execute)."
<itmannen> realubot,  Inom AC-net går det rysligt snabbt :). Nu väntar vi på gbit anslutning
<realubot> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/list-cons.html#LISTCONSREF
<lilleman72> är det så man skriver? "sudo mkdir /media/external_hdd; sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/external_hdd"
<larsemil> lilleman72: jag tvivlar på att din externa disk heter sda2
<realubot> itmannen: Då skulle du kunna seeda linuxtorrents för fulla muggar! :)
<martin___> hejsan. Mitt WLAN slutade fungera förut. Efter lite pill så installerade jag om systemet för att se om det skulle hjälpa (systemet var bara en dag gammalt så orkade inte bråka) men nu är det fräscht utan något installerat på den och det funkar inte iaf
<martin___> här är min hårdware via hwinfo och lshw http://pastebin.com/2nrp6ZSE
<realubot> itmannen: För du använder inte dina 100 Mbit/s upload till något mer än vanligt datorarbete eller?
<martin___> tacksam om någon kunde hjälpa mig
<lilleman72> realbout /dev/sda2 9332 9734 3228673 5 Extended står det på den raden
<lilleman72> realbot /dev/sda2 9332 9734 3228673 5 Extended står det på den raden
<realubot> itmannen: BBB kommer börja bygga ut 1Gbit/s i Linköping och Sthlm snart. Jag bor i Göteborg så det kommer dröja några år.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä inget speciellt mycket. Laddar hem ganska mycket Open Source och en hel del olika distar
<realubot> lilleman72: Din rad med kommanon ser rätt ut i.a.f.
<martin___> Har en PB EasyNote MX52 förövrigt. När jag installerade ubuntu första gången funkade WIFI out of the box
<lilleman72> nu körde jag fdisk igen och nu finns det ytterligare en disk som heter /dev/sdb1
<itmannen> realubot,  va. Går Lindköping före Göteborg ?
<realubot> lilleman72: Det är nog den externa hårddisken då.
<lilleman72> ok
<realubot> lilleman72: kör: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/external_hdd && ls -l /media/external_hdd/
<martin___> Det står "Trådlösa Nätverk frånkopplad"
<martin___> någon som vet vad jag ska göra för att lösa det?
<lilleman72> OJ
<realubot> martin___: Jag ska försöka hjälpa dig.
<realubot> Ett ögonblick.
<realubot> martin___: Vad får du om du kör: iwlist scanning
<realubot> i Terminalen?
<realubot> !pastebin | martin___
<ubot2`> martin___: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<itmannen> realubot,  Tack för ditt länktips om ljudet. Jag har fått mer kött på benen nu har tror det kommer att fixa sig :)
<realubot> martin___: Testa också: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<realubot> Och sedan att ansluta igen?
<martin___> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<martin___> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<martin___> wlan0     No scan results
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, jag har inget bättre tips än så. :S
<lilleman72> hur formaterar jag den disken?
<itmannen> Vote for realubot as President :)
<realubot> martin___: Kör: sudo ifconfig wlan0 uo && iwlist scanning
<realubot> lilleman72: ;)
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<lilleman72> realubot ;)
<realubot> itmannen: Det är det inte alla här som gör. :)
<martin___> realubot: alright testar
<itmannen> realubot,  Det tror jag nog. Du är för hemskt kunnig och hjälpsam
<realubot> lilleman72: Ska du använda disken till Windows också?
<lilleman72> realubot går det att koppla ihop diskarna så man får EN stor enhet?
<lilleman72> realubot nej för helvete
<realubot> itmannen: Mer hjälpsam än kunig för att vara ärlig. Men jag lär mig mer och mer.
<realubot> *kunnig
<lilleman72> pyttmjuk kan man stoppa upp i avgasröret när det gäller server
<martin___> realubot: http://pastebin.com/nDHb0Wg6
<realubot> martin___: Testa: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<lilleman72> brb 2 min
<itmannen> realubot,  Och jag har blivit så gammal att inga lärdomar fastnar i hjärnan. Så jag får fuska mig fram :)
<realubot> lilleman72: Du kan ju inte slå ihop två fysiska diskar utan RAID. Eller har jag fel?
<itmannen> realubot,  Du har rätt
<martin___> realubot: så ser det ut i nätverkssaken jämte klockan förresten http://i51.tinypic.com/20jk0ly.png
<realubot> lilleman72: Om det är olika prtitioner så går det ju att utöka en partition på bekostnad av en annan.
<martin___> martin@thor:~$ sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<martin___> wlan0     No scan results
<realubot> martin___: Kör det här: sudo lshw -C network
<itmannen> Skriver tyst..avviker ett stund
<realubot> itmannen: Hjälper det inte ens om du har propellern på högsta varvtal samtidigt som du försöker lära nytt? ;9
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Vad händer här ikväll då?
<lilleman72> DrGrov god middag
<martin___> realubot: http://pastebin.com/ErMNbFSB
<DrGrov> Middag?
<DrGrov> Nåväl, vi säger väl middag
<realubot> martin___: AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
<martin___> realubot: vad innebär det?
<realubot> martin___: Det är nog något med det trådlösa nätverkskortet för ditt system verkar inte ens fatta att du har trådlöst.
<realubot> martin___: Jag ska googla lite och se om det finns någon buggtråd eller något.
<realubot> martin___: Vilken version av Ubuntu använder du? Det ser du med: lsb_release
<realubot> Om du inte vet. :)
<realubot> lsb_release -a
<martin___> men vad sjutton. det funkade förut idag. >_< sen la jag in mono-devel + keepass, teamviewer och dropbox. allt funkade prima. råkade somna, datorn gick in viloläge tror jag eller om det bara var skärmsläckare. loggar in i maskinen och poff WLAN funkar inte :(
<realubot> martin___: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742231
<realubot> Där verkar du ha en lösning.
<realubot> martin___: Det kanske fungerar instabilt. Så du kanske hade tur att det fungerade förut.
<martin___> realubot: http://pastebin.com/UPUA2LZ8
<martin___> ska kika på länken. tack för hjälpen :D
<realubot> martin___: Testa tipset. Du gör så här:
<realubot> 1. Öppna filen med kommandot: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<realubot> 2. Sätt en # framför blacklist ath_pci
<realubot> 3. Spara och stäng.
<realubot> 4. Starta om datorn.
<realubot> Om det inte fungerar så gör om alla stegen men ta bort # igen så du återställer allt till som det såg ut innan.
<martin___> ska reboota och se om det funkar
<martin___> tack för all hjälp!
<martin___> du är en ängel
<lilleman72> realubot hur formaterar jag min disk?? sen när jag vill installera www så vill jag ha HELA den disken till detta..hur gör jag det?
<martin___> hm, det verkar inte ha gjort någon skillnad
<lilleman72> ska starta om burken först
<martin___> realubot: skulle du kunna skicka länken igen
<lilleman72> martin___: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742231
<martin___> tack
<lilleman72> np
<realubot> martin___: 21:32 < realubot> 1. Öppna filen med kommandot: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<realubot> 21:33 < realubot> 2. Sätt en # framför blacklist ath_pci
<realubot> martin___: Du har det där ju.
<realubot> 21:33 < realubot> 3. Spara och stäng.
<realubot> 21:33 < realubot> 4. Starta om datorn.
<realubot> 21:34 < realubot> Om det inte fungerar så gör om alla stegen men ta bort # igen så du återställer allt till som det  såg ut innan.
<realubot> martin___: Det var tråkigt att det inte fungerade. Jag rekommenderar att du ändrar tillbaka så det ser ut som det såg ut innan i /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<realubot> martin___: Du använde gksudo innan va?
<realubot> lilleman72: Du kan formatera i gparted: sudo apt-get install gparted
<realubot> lilleman72: Disken ska synas där om du gör rätt.
<realubot> lilleman72: Eller läs mkfs-manualsidan: man mkfs
<martin___> realubot: hm, den verkar veta att jag har trådlöst, den vill bara inte hitta och ansluta till nätverk. om jag klickar på "wifi"-knappen på tangetbordet ändras det från "Trådlösa nätverk frånkopplad" till "Trådlösa nätverk är inaktiverade" och vice versa
<martin___> ok, ska ändra tillbaka
<realubot> lilleman72: Typ: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1
<realubot> eller vad din hårddisk nu hade för beteckning.
<lilleman72> ok
<realubot> martin___: Får du någon output om du kör: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<realubot> martin___: eller: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<realubot> martin___: Eller blir det samma som innan?
<martin___> realubot: utan sudo "no scan result" med sudo "martin@thor:~$ sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<martin___> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Device or resource busy
<realubot> martin___: Här är en buggtråd om ditt trådlösa nätverkskort och Ubuntu 11.04: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/155111
<martin___> martin@thor:~$ rfkill list
<martin___> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no
<realubot> martin___: Det verkar ju inte bättre än att det är en bugg och det finns ingen lösning i tråden. :(
<realubot> martin___: rfikill-kommandot såg ju bra ut vad jag förstår.
<martin___> realubot: okej. tack för all din hjälp iaf. uppskattas verkligen
<realubot> martin___: Jag vet inte hur du ska få det att fungera. Om du inte har ont om pengar så är en lösning att köpa ett trådlöst USB-nätverkskort för 200 kr.
<realubot> martin___: Se i.s.f. till att det verkligen fungerar i Ubuntu innan köp. Eller testa Ubuntu 10.04 eller 10.10.
<realubot> Det kanske är en bugg som drabbar just 11.04.
<realubot> martin___: Du kan ju alltid ladda ner och boota 10.04/10.10 Live och testköra systemet och wifi:t lite där.
<realubot> martin___: Jag kan tyvärr inte hjälpa dig mer än så.
<martin___> realubot: det har du rätt i! det ska jag göra. borde jag köra på 10.04?
<realubot> martin___: Ja, gör det. Det har längre supporttid än 10.10 så om det fungerar där så är det lika bra att köra med 10.04 och sedan adda några PPA för att få Firefox 6 o.s.v.
<martin___> tack för tipset. det ska vi testa innan jag hoppar i sängen ^^
<martin___> igen, tack för all din hjälp och din tid :D
<realubot> martin___: Gör så. :)
<realubot> martin___: np
<cutgaah> hej när man stänger av datorn med ett libreofficedokument och då blir promptad att spara och gör det blir det ändå "documents recovery" när man startar programmet igen. finns det nån enkel lösning på detta?
<DanielHolm> god afton, jag skulle vilja ha tips på bästa sätt att använda Cron att sätta upp ett nätverks interface, om det är nere
<dataviruset> hjälp! vad gör man om en java-process sitter och förstör ett helt system med belastning och sudo kill -9 <pid> inte hjälper?
<dataviruset> står <defunct> för övrigt, vad är det? :/
<coobra> pkill java-process
<itmannen> Ett verkligt bar program på Kunskapskanalen har jag nu sett "Striden om Internet" Väl värt att se reprisen
<dataviruset> coobra: det hjälper inte... och apache verkar också ha hängt sig
<coobra> huh ?
<coobra> inte bra
<coobra> reboooot !!!!
<dataviruset> coobra: för jag kollade vilka processer som låg och körde på samma användarkonto som java-processen
<dataviruset> coobra: tänkte att det ena kan ha triggat det andra :o
<dataviruset> okej, jag rebootar nu.
<dataviruset> det går inte att reboota...
<dataviruset> hur tvingar man en reboot?
<itmannen> Hög tid att starta upp min sekundära foldingdator nu inför nattens poängsamling :)
<DrGrov> dataviruset: sudo reboot
<dataviruset> kommer tillbaka till terminalen efter omstartskommandot :/
<dataviruset> kör över SSH, för övrigt
<DrGrov> Ok, SSH. Du skall dock starta om burken som du kopplar upp dig mot eller den du sitter på nu?
<dataviruset> den som jag kopplar upp mig mot
<dataviruset> gaah, nu ser det ut som att den har stängt ner SSH-demonen eller något
<DrGrov> dataviruset: Hamnar tyvärr att kila iväg, skall upp tidigt imorgon. Är en timme senare än ni där.
<dataviruset> DrGrov: ingen fara. det blir att hålla inne startknappen här
<DrGrov> dataviruset: Bra bra, det hjälper garanterat.
<DrGrov> Lycka till
<cellsite60> händer här i afton då?
<dataviruset> serverproblem.. men de löste sig efter omstart :p  själv?
<cellsite60> gött gött
<cellsite60> snart dax för sängen här, meckat trådlöst nät o byggt om en dator =)
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<CasperN> :D
<x_link> =)
<x_link> Hepp....får nog lägga mig nu. Har ett jäkla köpsug nu på vissa saker så ska lägga mig innan jag köper all =)
<x_link> God natt!
<coobra> x_link: KÖP KÖP KÖP
<coobra> fgis
<cellsite60> hahaha
<dataviruset> ahh :p
<realubot> itmannen: http://urplay.se/keywords/Internet#video_1
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har inte sett programmen.
<realubot> itmannen: Var det den här du såg: http://svtplay.se/v/2511078/kampen_om_internet
<realubot> itmannen: http://urplay.se/159617
<itmannen> realubot,  http://urplay.se/159617 Precis den var det
<realubot> itmannen: Jag tittar på den nu.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ganska intressant med lite historik
<realubot> itmannen: Sure it is.
<itmannen> realubot,  Detta med ljudet. vad skulle du lägga in för parameter för ljud i detta som du angav:ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 25 -s hd1080 -i :0.0 test.mpg
<realubot> itmannen: Dock är ju Haystack inte aktuellt längre.
<realubot> itmannen: T.o.m upphovsmannen har ju övergett projektet.
<realubot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haystack_%28software%29
<realubot> itmannen: Jag vet inte. :D
<itmannen> realubot, Ok. jag har testat en annan variant. men blir inte klok'på vilketljud jag ska använd: ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1600x1200 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 output.mkv
<itmannen> realubot,  Allt utamm ljudet funkar perfekt. men det ska vara något annat än pcm_s16le
<itmannen> realubot, vart fick du Haystack ifrån :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag får grotta vidare när timmen inte är så sen.
<realubot> itmannen: Dom nämner Haystack i dokumentären Kampen om Internet.
<realubot> itmannen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/683918/
<realubot> Där kanske du hittar svaret på hur du får med ljudet?
<realubot> Äsch, jag vet inte.
<realubot> itmannen: Jag antar att du har sett den här: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7ycppO3gPE
<itmannen> realubot,  Tyvärr så hjälpte inte din pastbin. Och videon har jag inte sett tidigare
<itmannen> Jisses. Är vi hackers alla som kör Linux :D
<itmannen> realubot,  Men vi glömmer mitt ljud för denna gång. Men du ska ha stort tack för dina försök
<itmannen> Det där er ju en ren kultvideo :)
<realubot> itmannen: Det är en känd dokumentär om Linux historia.
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, jag vet inte varför ljudet inte kommer med när du spelar in. I give up.
<itmannen> realubot, Samma här om ljudet.. Det fanns ett helt gäng av linux-video där
<realubot> itmannen: Kampen om Internet var helt ok. :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo det tyckte jag också. Inte alltför ofta man får se något datarelaterat på TV
<realubot> itmannen: Precis.
<realubot> itmannen: Du har väl sett Wikileaks-dokumentärerna?
<itmannen> realubot,  Men nu ska en gubbe kräla iväg till sovplatsen. tack för i afton och för din vänliga hjälp. Jo wiki har jag sett
<realubot> itmannen: Tack själv! Sov gott!
<itmannen> See you. Adjö
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-07
<whomee> morrn
<phnom> Morrn
<Kimmen> morrn
<coobra> görni !!
<[Spooky]> God morgon på er!
<whomee> workwork
<coobra> :
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> [Spooky]: jag är i hälarna på dig!
<[Spooky]> larsemil: Trevligt.. ;)
<[Spooky]> Oj jag har hoppat upp på första plats.
<coobra> på ?
<larsemil> real har tydligen någon WU av gigantiska mått så han kommer få mycket när han är klar med.
<larsemil> men jagkommer ta första innan morgondagen tänkte jag
<[Spooky]> coobra: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<[Spooky]> larsemil: Hehe ok, jag kommer att stänga av här ett tag på Fredag så då kommer jag nog att tappa lite då.. :P
<coobra> fan e folding  :D
<[Spooky]> larsemil: Min server håller på med något stort wu med.. Blir väl lite poäng där...
<[Spooky]> coobra: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<coobra> men gör den något eller ?
<amelia> godmorgon!
<coobra> amelia: !!!
<amelia> blä, tusen grader varmt på bussen och lagg på 3g. :(
<coobra> hha
<coobra> haha
<coobra> och fuktigt
<[Spooky]> coobra: Den gör mycket, du hjälper forskare med din cpu kraft, så att de kan forska om div sjukdommar. står mer om det här: http://folding.stanford.edu/
<amelia> coobra: www.worldcommunitygrid.com istället :)
<coobra> ahh
<larsemil> amelia: varför det istället!?
<[Spooky]> Jag kommer ju att fortsätta med Folding@home, då vi har ett "Ubuntu Sverige" team.
<amelia> larsemil: för att jagkör det :)
<amelia> larsemil: och så är det ju big blue powered.
<larsemil> [Spooky]: jag med!
<amelia> jag måste ju köra med IBM Sweden på WCG, annat vore ju tjänstefel. :P
<larsemil> amelia: tror det är tredje gången jag frågar, vart är det du jobbar nu?
<amelia> larsemil: haha, jag har inte sett att du frågat..
<larsemil> kanske är hemligt
<amelia> japp
<phnom> Hmm, någon som vet om git-diff har någon magi för att ignorera ändringar i kommentarer i koden?
 * larsemil installerar windows xp. :/
<larsemil> huvva!
<amelia> isch isch
<madbear> larsemil: ja du gillar ju väl second hand
<madbear> :PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<larsemil> haha
<andol> larsemil: Helt omotiverat så tror jag att det är detta amelia jobbar med :) http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/35251.wss
<amelia> andol: haha, i wish
<larsemil> andol: jag tror hon är en bot
<amelia> meh
<amelia> larsemil: som bamsefar har kodat ihop för att slippa vara ensam?
<larsemil> haha precis.
<madbear> så kom den dagen larsemil inte trodde fans
<madbear> fan jag har glömt resten av texten
<madbear> "jag är en väldigt väldigt vacker tjej" ?
<larsemil> ingen aning
<larsemil> jag sitter och njuter med dylan i öronen. så inget annat får störa denna vackra stund
<larsemil> madbear: kommer du sjuttonde?
<madbear> ska kolla på det
<madbear> vars är det
<larsemil> i falun
<madbear> det är ju faktiskt möjligt faktiskt
<larsemil> men så trevligt
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coobra> sup
<larsemil> osis, en WU hängde sig och gick inte att fortsätta på. den var på 89% och hade stått i ett dygn. :/
<Barre> HeMan: tjenis... hört med grannen? :)
<HeMan> Barre: nej tyvärr
<Barre> k
<realubot> larsemil: Jag läste en post i Foldings forum om att WU:t nollställs om klienten stängs av under en pågående process när man kör multicore. Stämmer detta verkligen?
<realubot> larsemil: Det är ju i.s.f. en allvarlig bugg.
<larsemil> realubot: vet ej. Men märker att det är något som inte lirar så bra ihop med kvm samtidigt typ
<larsemil> realubot: medans jag körde kvm så körde den inget alls, stod helt still på process även om den använde cpu. direkt jag stängde ner virtuella maskinerna så började det fungera igen. :O
<realubot> larsemil: Hm, låter inte bra det där.
<Barre> *gäsp*
<Pingviller> sånt där smittar, låt bli :P
<Barre> :)
<Pingviller> Som tur är så har dom testat det där på Mythbusters. Har nog aldrig gäspat så mycket under ett program.
<Pingviller> men dom var inte säkra på om det verkligen var smittsamt eller inte...
<bittin> sådär nu har jag städat mitt tangentbord nu är det vit igen och inte grått
<itmannen> larsemil,  Har du någon länk till beskrivning om detta med GPU ? Hittar den inte idag :)
<amelia> dumdidum
<amelia> vad händer här?
<itmannen> amelia,  Menar du mig :)
<amelia> itmannen: nej, menar i största allmänhet..
<bittin> det lyssnas på Macbreak, läses forum och ätes mat
<itmannen> amelia,  Tänkte på detta med dumidum :D
<amelia> itmannen: aha
<amelia> itmannen: nej, det vara bara en liten omväxling från *gäsp*
<itmannen> Jag får snart ett psykbryt på min folding :(
<amelia> itmannen: varför det?
<itmannen> amelia,  Det tickar inte in points som det borde göra
<larsemil> itmannen: ska se om jag kan hitta den
<itmannen> larsemil,  Perfekt
<itmannen> larsemil,  fast egentligen är jag lite sur på dig. Du har gått om mig med hästlängder fast du starta efter mig
<larsemil> itmannen: så därför börjar du kolla på det här med gpu nu? ;)
<larsemil> itmannen: vad för grafikkort?
<itmannen> larsemil,  :D. Visslar och tittar i taket
<larsemil> itmannen: jag kör smp på tre maskiner också.
<larsemil> itmannen: vet inte om det går på ati kort. men nvidia går det på.
<larsemil> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=6793
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jag hittar inte vad jag har för grafikkort just nu
<amelia> itmannen: du får använda datorn mindre.
<itmannen> amelia,  Toka där. Vill du att mitt liv ska upphöra :D
<amelia> men hmm, itmannen är bitter för att larsemil gått om honom med sina TRE smp-maskiner?
<amelia> itmannen: hur många maskiner kör du foldingen på?
<itmannen> amelia,  2 stycken med tämligen bra kraft
<amelia> ok
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jag kör ute en Hardware-rapport så kanske jag ser vilket grafikkort jag har.
<amelia> jag kör på en processor i en maskin..
<amelia> den andra har jag till allt annat. men sen kör jag alltid också, även när jag använder burken.
<amelia> eller en core är det ju iofs.
<itmannen> amelia,  Bitter är bara förnamnet :D
<amelia> hittills har jag kört 5 dagar och 17 timmar beräkningstid.
<amelia> det går sakta frammåt.
<amelia> kanske skulle köra på jobbdatorn också.
<amelia> igår upptäckte jag att jag har en quad-core i min laptop.. känns konstigt.
<itmannen> larsemil,  Dett ser jag om grafik; Mesa DRI Intel(R) G33 GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<itmannen> Hm. Undrar om jag skulle ta och satsa på ett nytt grafikkort.
<itmannen> Time att åka och trakassera ortens dataaffär
<amelia> haha
<amelia> itmannen: nytt grafikkort?
<itmannen> amelia,  Iaf kolla vad dom kostar
<amelia> hehe ok. ett par tusen.
<Pingviller> just ja, på tal om det.. någon som vet om det finns något program som kan spärra vissa adresser i RAM-minnet, så jag slipper blådump eller köpa nytt RAM? :P
<itmannen> amelia,  VA ? Jisses. Ja då får det vara
<phnom> Pingviller: Tror det finns nåt i grub för det...
<HeMan> Pingviller: tror man kan skicka in en minnesmap till linuxkärnan
<HeMan> Pingviller: alternativt att man måste patcha kärnan för det
<amelia> itmannen: iaf om du ska ha ett med vettig GPU.
<phnom> Pingviller: Kolla i /etc/default/grub
<HeMan> fast blådump lät inte så linux-igt...
<phnom> Finns inställningar för BadRAM där
<amelia> jag var lite sugen på att köpa ett Nvidia Tessla att dela med min bror. men de är så sjukt dyra. dock nice beräkningskapacitet.
<Pingviller> blådump låter väldigt windows-igt :P
<itmannen> See you folks
<antii> ska man byta ut gnome mot xfce?
<antii> :o)
<whomee> undra om utvecklarna blir sura om man drar igång folding på deras byggkluster :-/
<Markslap> Vilken folding ska jag hjälpa till med? :)
<Markslap> Jag har en Core i7 920 (4 fysiska kärnor och 8 med HT) med 12GB RAM som inte gör så mycket.
<antii> Markslap: SETI@HOME
<Markslap> Jojo, men någon grupp eller så?
<Markslap> Ni tävlade ju.
<HeMan> nån som kört ext4 på 100 TB eller större?
<larsemil> Markslap: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=54741
<larsemil> HeMan: 4tb är mitt största. kanske inte räcker? :)
<HeMan> larsemil: har en kund som ska ha få men stoooora filer
<HeMan> larsemil: dom frågade om 100TB eller större
<larsemil> vad lagrar man då? 150timmars porr?
<HeMan> jag får "mke2fs: Size of device /dev/test/stooor too big to be expressed in 32 bits
<HeMan> 	using a blocksize of 4096." när jag testar
<HeMan> på ett 64 bitars system
<antii> Är ubot realubot?
<antii> :/
<larsemil> antii: mm
<Barre> HeMan: partition större än 16TB?
<HeMan> Barre: 8 pv'ar på 15 TB kombinetar till en lv
<larsemil> The current e2fsprogs can only handle a filesystem of 16 TiB,[10] but support for larger filesystems is under development.
<larsemil> HeMan: blir till att dra på dig utvecklarhandskarna!
<HeMan> larsemil: :)
<Barre> HeMan: jag har för mig att problemet kan vara e2fsprogs som måste uppdateras
<Barre> HeMan: förut så hanterar de enbart 32bits (och det låter som detta) addresering, och då få problem med att formatera stora volymer...
<Barre> ahhh.. larsemil SKREV JU REDAN DET :)
<Barre> opps caps... sorry
<DanielSenat> Går det att köra program för mac på ubuntu?
<larsemil> DanielSenat: nej
<DanielSenat> Jag ska installera SPSS och skolan har bara licens för mac samt windows
<larsemil> windows är nog enklare med hjälp av wine
<DanielSenat> larsemil: så det är ingen idé att ladda ner med andra ord
<DanielSenat> ok, då tar jag windowsversionen istället'
<DanielSenat> undrar hur det ska gå.. det är två olika exe filer..
<larsemil> Barre: jag kan skriva fler saker kan du sitta och upprepa det?
<DanielSenat> larsemil: något tips när man har två exe filer ?
<larsemil> kör dem!?
<Barre> larsemil: guld.. det är ju lysande, då behöver jag ju inte tänka..
<DanielSenat> Installeras de automatiskt på rätt sätt... Jag provar..
<larsemil> HeMan: men prova att kompilera egen mke2fs och så måste du berätta sen hur det gick
<larsemil> DanielSenat: har du någon erfarenhet av att köra program med wine?
<HeMan> larsemil: git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/fs/ext2/e2fsprogs.git
<Barre> HeMan: xfs är ju ett alternativ kanske? eller måste det vara ext4
<HeMan> Barre: jag vet inte riktigt, måste kolla med kund
<DanielSenat> larsemil: Ja, innan jag tog bort office så körde jag det med wine. Nu är det bara spotify
<DanielSenat> gillar openoffice bättre..
<HeMan> ha! nu har jag ett 120 TB filsystem på min laptop!
<HeMan> larsemil: det gick inte komma åt git.kernel.org
<larsemil> HeMan: :D
<HeMan> sparse-filer ftw!
<larsemil> HeMan: som min son säger gigagantiskt
<andol> HeMan: Tja, i väntan på att kernel.org får ordning på sig själva igen kan du ju alltid plocka källa från https://github.com/torvalds/linux
<HeMan> andol: tackar, men det verkar bara vara linux-kärnan
<andol> sant
 * andol borde lära sig att läsa ordentligt först, och sen kommentera.
<HeMan> andol: tl;dr?
<andol> HeMan: utav vadå? Det jag borde ha läst bättre var den ofungerande url:en ovan.
<HeMan> andol: av urlen
<Pingviller> seti@home är ju ett enda stort elektricitetsslukande. dom kommer aldrig hitta nåt
<andol> Pingviller: Därför att det inte finns något att hitta, eller för att seti@home är fel sätt att söka efter det på?
<sakjur> andol: koll på librest-paketen?
<sakjur> behöver ha librest-0.6 på Oneiric men är inte säker på om jag förstör nåt om jag tankar paketen från typ Lucids eller Mavericks repon.. är det lugnt att ha flera versioner av librest på datorn samtidigt?
<DanielSenat> larsemil: När jag trycker på exe filen får jag detta meddelande.. går det att fixa? The file '/home/.../Skrivbord/IBM-SPSS-19-Win_Part-1.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<DanielSenat> löste sig..
<andol> sakjur: Inte tittat något på dem.
<sakjur> andol: k, jag får googla lite ^_^
<haffe> Är det någon action här?
<HeMan> haffe: japp, jag gjorde just ett 120 TB filsystem på min laptop!
<haffe> Hohoho.
<haffe> Så hur mycket disk har du som täcker det?
<HeMan> ca 10 GB...
<HeMan> 8 st sparse-filer på 15 TB som jag tryckte in i lvm
<HeMan> nu gjorde jag just ett lite rimligare 5 GB nilfs-filsystem
<Kurdistan> hej är den någon med nvidia optimus?
<phnom> Nä, men jag har hybrid. Så om du försöker switcha korten så kanske jag har lösningen
<phnom> Kurdistan: ^
<Kurdistan> phnom: nice. en vän som har windows vill gå över till linux.
<Kurdistan> han har nvidia optimus (hybrid).
<Kurdistan> nvidia/intel kort.
<Kurdistan> det går i bios att välja ump eller något (som kan köras på xp/vista) fungerar också i linux, men då bara intel kortet.
<Kurdistan> vad kommer förlusten bli om denne inte kan använda båda?
<Kurdistan> som jag förstått det så används nvidia vid hög prestanda lägen och intel när det går över till sparläge.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Vad jag har hört om optimus så är det rätt experimentellt att kunna köra nvidia/ati-kortet
<einand> vilken hemskt bild http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/296329_10150280054627997_583277996_7836399_1563675743_n.jpg?dl=1
<phnom> Så det beror väl på, måste han kunna använda nvidiakorter?
<einand> phnom: min laptop kör optimus
<phnom> Vilken ful tapet
<phnom> :D
<einand> det är min mammas, du vet gamlingar gillar sånt
<Kurdistan> phnom: nej inte nödvändigt köra med nvidia.
<phnom> Hehe
<Kurdistan> einand: kan du köra både eller kan du via bios ianktivera någon av dem?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Man måste inte inaktivera något via bios, det går att göra i mjukvara också
<Kurdistan> phnom: i pclinuxos fungerar det inte då den kommer med stängda drivrutiner från start. skärmen blir svart oavsett vilken läge man använder. fungerar endast att stänga via bios.
<Kurdistan> ubuntu fungerade det däremot och då körde den med intel utan pilla i bios.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Öppna en tty och ta bort de drivrutinerna då :P
<phnom> https://github.com/mkottman/acpi_call <- Med den kan man stänga av nvidia-kortet
<phnom> Så att det inte drar någon ström
<phnom> Ger iaf mig ~2h+ i batteritid
<Kurdistan> phnom: jag har läst om grejer för buntu.
<einand> Kurdistan: kolla in ironforge
<einand> eller ironhide
<einand> ett program som kan växla i realtid
<Kurdistan> vet dock ej om det fungerar för pclinuxos.
<Kurdistan> einand: länk tack.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Är det en modul så lär den funka för båda
<phnom> Kurdistan: vgaswitcheroo finns i kärnan i ubuntu iaf, men det vet jag inte om det funkar med optimus.
<Kurdistan> phnom: hittar inte i deras förråd.
<phnom> Kurdistan: vilket? acpi_call?
<phnom> Den måste man nog kompilera manuellt
<Kurdistan> phnom: nu förstår jag du menar i kärnan att dessa modulerar finns.
<Kurdistan> phnom: kompilera manuellt nördigt värre. :)
<phnom> acpi_call finns inte i kärnan, däremot vgaswitcheroo
<phnom> s/manuellt// :P
<phnom> Det var länge sedan jag kompilerade någonting manuellt...
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> det verkar vara lättare i buntu syssla med nvidia optimus än pclinuxos.
<Kurdistan> :(
<phnom> Varför det?
<phnom> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/09/07/132210/Bill-Gates-Patents-Virtual-Entertainment <- Wohoo...
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) för det finns ppa som gör jobbet åt en i buntu.
<Kurdistan> bumblebee/Ironhide
<phnom> Hmm, undrar om bumblebee funkar med hybrid också
<Barre> kurdistan. enkelhet och säkerhet är ofta motsattser. jag kan lägga upp en ppa med vilken skräpkod som helst. så ladda inte ner program från vilken ppa som helst, det är mitt tips..
<Kurdistan> Barre: du har rätt. dock de som lagt upp dessa ppa är dem enda som sysslar med hybrid relaterade krimskrams.
<Kurdistan> Barre: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<CasperN> någon med en wacom här som kan hjälpa mig lite?
<Kurdistan> eftersom bland annat nvidia inte kommer stödja optimus för ett bra tag framöver.
<Kurdistan> CasperN: tror wacom drivare fanns med i ubuntutweak.
<CasperN> jo, men det fungerar inte
<CasperN> jag använder Wacom Control Panel, men det är värdelöst och låter mig inte ställa hotkeys eller ens knapparna på pennan
<itmannen> Nytt grafikkort( Asus EN210 Silent) och mera ram inhandlat idag. Så det blir till att plocka många tomburkar i helgen
<CasperN> och hittar ingen info om hur configfilen bör se ut
<phnom> einand: Tack för tipset om bumblebee :)
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) det var ju jag som tipsa dummer.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :) Äras den som äras bör
<phnom> Kurdistan: Tack för att du översatte det einand sa så att det gick att googla på det utan att få upp 1400 länkar till transformer-fansidor
<phnom> :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: einand är gentoo nisse. dem lever i en försvunnen tid. :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: sant. :)
<phnom> Kurdistan: FÃ¥r se om det clashar med vgaswitcheroo
<phnom> Märker väl om datorn fattar eld eller inte..
<Kurdistan> phnom: haha.
<Kurdistan> säg sedan hur det fungerar. så jag får fundera om vännen ska köra buntu eller pclinuxos.
<Kurdistan> han gillade dock unity.
<Kurdistan> :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Finns det verkligen någon som gillar Unity ? :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: han gillade det skarpt.
<Kurdistan> då är det en windows användare.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ty han veta icke bättre :D
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Prisa Gud för Gnome3 :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :).
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Slut på dagen predikan. En femma i kollekten tack
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) jag gör mat, du kan få käk.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  tack. men jag har precis ätit en underbar Arabisk tillrättning.  Men fråga inte vad det var. För det vet jag inte :D
<phnom> Kurdistan: Well, det fungerar
<phnom> Ska bara se om det går att stänga av nvidia-kortet emellanåt också ^^
<itmannen> Idag har jag varit med om en märklig upplevelse. Installerade PlexyDesktop.
<Kurdistan> phnom: glöm inte tacka. kurden :) har koll. han ställer sällan frågor, söker innan jag ställer frågor.
<Kurdistan> :P
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :D
<Kurdistan> lärde mig mer om hybrid trams än dig phnom som kör hybrid :P. det i loppet av någon timme.
<Kurdistan> :) fniss och skämt åsido. eller? :P
<phnom> Kurdistan: Bah
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Är det inte bara småflickor som fnissar ? :)
<phnom> Kurdistan: Enda skillnaden om han ska köra pclinuxos blir väl att han måste klona giten och kompilera själv.
<Kurdistan> phnom: exakt och min vän kan inget om linux.
<Kurdistan> det lilla han kan om windows är att datorn är seg :).
<Kurdistan> då har han ändå 4 st processorer
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Men med 4 proc så kan väl inte datorn vara seg. Kör han Vista ? Urk
<itmannen> Suck. Om det vore nästa vecka ändå så mina nya grejor kommer
<larsemil> itmannen: har du beställt ny hw nu?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jo det blev ett Asus EN210 Silent. 1 Gb
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nej windows 7.
<Kurdistan> :) han är som sagt inte så kunnig, många saker autostarta så jag fick gå in msconfig och pilla.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ok. men det bör väl gå ganska bra med 4 proc
<Kurdistan> kommande veckor kommer jag ändå köra linux på hans laptop
<larsemil> itmannen: och sen ska det foooldas! :)
<Kurdistan> men blir det buntu vs pclinuxos det är frågan. :)
<larsemil> vänta på windows 8. det kommer vara mindblowin
<itmannen> larsemil,  :D Helt rätt. Och i samma veva så plockade jag hem mera ram
<Silasle> Ligger ju inte först längre i ubuntu-se's F@H :p
<Kurdistan> larsemil: :) årets skämt?
<itmannen> Silasle,  Vad ska då jag säga :(
<larsemil> itmannen: men jag tror inte du kan folda i linux med ett asus kort. :/
<itmannen> larsemil,  Hm. Varför då ?
<Silasle> itmannen: Hehe, men jag har ju bara kört i drygt 5 timmar och ligger ändå på fjärde plats ;)
<itmannen> Silasle,  Tyst med dig. Vill du jag ska begå harakiri ?
 * Silasle googlar harakiri
<itmannen> En sak som är bra med 11.10 är att pae stödjs per automatik
<Silasle> Men folding med grafikkort funkar väl inte i linux?
<itmannen> Silasle,  Jo Larse har fått till det
<Silasle> itmannen: Hur?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Affirmative, det går att stänga av nvidia-kortet, och även sätta på det igen när man kör med bumblebee.
<itmannen> Silasle,  Inte den blekaste aning. men funkar gör det tydligen
<phnom> Med vgaswitcheroo iaf
<larsemil> itmannen: jag har inte hittat någon guide för att få igång det med ati drivers iaf. :(
<Silasle>  ***UNDER KONSTRUKTION*** :p http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=54741
<itmannen> larsemil,  Suck. Så jag har köpt ett nytt kort i onödan mao
<Silasle> itmannen: Men du köpte ju nvidia?
<larsemil> njaee.
<larsemil> ja men nvidia då är det ju bra
<itmannen> Silasle,  Nä ett Asus
<Silasle> itmannen: Geforce GT 210?
<itmannen> Silasle,  I din länk står inget om GPU
<Silasle> itmannen: Punkt fyra
<itmannen> Silasle,  Asus EN210 Silent
<larsemil> Silasle: vad har du får hårdvara?
<Silasle> "Drivs med NVIDIA® GeForce 210" så du har nvidia
<Silasle> larsemil: Foldade lite på ett GTX 460. Dock i windows
<itmannen> Silasle,  :D Det var som rackarn.
<itmannen> Silasle,  Tack. Då kan jag sluta med att gråta :)
<Silasle> I windows så ska det funka utmärkt iallafall. Linux är jag mer osäker på
<larsemil> itmannen: förlåt om jag skrämde dig. :)
<itmannen> larsemil,  :D
<larsemil> Silasle: det går ju ruggigt fort med gpu, ännu snabbare i windows än i linux. Får inte mitt att gå på högvarv i linux, även om det är 100ggr snabbare än CPU
<Silasle> larsemil: Geforce-kort?
<larsemil> Silasle: mm
<Silasle> Hur får du det att funka i linux?
<larsemil> jag är
<larsemil> 1
<larsemil> 3
<larsemil> 3
<larsemil> 7
<Silasle>  :'(
<larsemil> finns en länk på wikipediasidan om folding@home
<larsemil> men det var krångligt ändå
<Silasle> Ska kolla upp det
<larsemil> jag har ett gammalt geforce 9600gt
<itmannen> larsemil,  Har du fler än 1 nick där ?
<larsemil> itmannen: vart?
<itmannen> lras Folding
<larsemil> nej
<Silasle> larsemil: http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=6793 ?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Jag tänke iom du skrev 1 3 3 7
<larsemil> mjo precis
<larsemil> itmannen: nej jag är 1337. elite
<itmannen> lras Aha
<larsemil> itmannen: om du trycker l och sen <tab> så ska du få se magi
<Silasle> Cuda var ju inte litet precis ;)
<itmannen> nu har jag fått virus i tangentbordet ? Jo jag vet om tab :)
<larsemil> använd det istället för att kalla mig för lras då
<itmannen> larsemil, Jag hade för bråttom med enter. Förlåt en enkel syndare :D
<larsemil> ska tänka på saken
<itmannen> And still counting
<larsemil> Silasle: nu har du lite att göra. :)
<Kurdistan> phnom: nice. jag höll på äta.
<Silasle> larsemil: Mjo
<Silasle> Är på steg 18. Men fick FATAL: Module nvidia not found. på nummer 16 :o
<itmannen> larsemil,  Så om jag förstår dig rätt så syndar med med Windows och Folding ?
<larsemil> du kör inte med novaue eller vad den heter då Silasle ?
<larsemil> itmannen: ?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag såg på forumet att du hade problem med recordmydesktop.
<Kurdistan> fick inget svar om du kör pulseaudio eller inte.
<itmannen> larsemil,  Du skrev att det gick fortare med GPU i Windows
<Silasle> larsemil: Nä, men skippade driverinstallationen eftersom jag redan har senaste och inte vill ta sönder drivern.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jo jag får inte till ljudet vid screenrecording. Och jag kör pulse
<larsemil> itmannen: antar det, har inte provat eftersom jag inte har windows. men får ingen riktig fjutt i linux. men så rabiat efter poäng är jag inte att jagtänker byta os
<larsemil> Silasle: så gjorde jag med. major misstake
<Kurdistan> itmannen: mysko fungerar här.
<Silasle> larsemil: Jaha? Vad hände?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Nä jag tänkte väl det.
<larsemil> Silasle: inget. :D
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Vilken parameter la du in för ljudet ?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Mitt ser ut så här. men inget ljud funkar:ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1600x1200 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 output.mkv
<Kurdistan> itmannen: default.
<Kurdistan> itmannen: du vill alltså kunna spela in ljud tex låt samtidigt som du kör recordmydesktop?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Helt rätt.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Det jag skrev är alltså ett sätt att screenrecord via terminalen
<Kurdistan> itmannen: jag ska söka snabbt för se om jag finner något.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Default funkar inte för mig
<larsemil> det brukar oftare vara problem med pusleaudio / alsamixer än själva programmet du vill använda
<Silasle> F-n  :@
<larsemil> Silasle: ?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Shysst
<itmannen> larsemil,  Men annars så har jag inga som helst problem
<Silasle> Hängde upp sig totalt och hördes högfrekventa ljud från chassiet. (händer om grafikkortet jobbar till 100%) Fick köra omstart via knappen :p
<larsemil> Silasle: läste om det där igår när jag höll på...
<Kurdistan> itmannen: har du kollat i din skype inställningar? det borde inte vara stor skillnad till recordmydesktop.
<Silasle> larsemil: Vad kom du fram till?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: istället för DEFAULT har du testat default
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  :) Japp och en massa annat
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Hm. Vad har Skype med detta att skaffa ?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Ursäkta. Nu fattar jag vad du menar :)
<larsemil> nu äre mat
<itmannen> larsemil,  Se till att det är dött innan du äter
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) bra att du förståd.
<Silasle> larsemil: Eftersom jag inte vill installera någon annan driver så skippar jag nog att folda i linux :p
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Men då krävs det att jag installerar Skype först :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: brb tel
<speedxcore> Någon som sett ett amd zacate baserat mobo med kvm-over-ip än?
<itmannen> Silasle,  Men om du bara kör med CPU folding i Linux så går ju det också
<Silasle> Cpu-folding lönar sig ju knappt ;)
<Silasle> Bättre att köra F@H när jag har windows igång
<itmannen> Silasle,  Svär inte i Guds hus :)
<Silasle> Hehe, men W7 är faktiskt rätt bra, det måste även jag som Microsoft-hatare erkänna :p
<itmannen> Silasle,  Jag vet inte hur bra det är. Men 11.04 och 11.10 slår det säkerligen med hästlängder
<Silasle> 11.04 känns lite ofärdigt ;) Och 11.10 har jag inte ens lyckats starta ordentligt i virtualbox. (bara unity-2d)  :D
<itmannen> Silasle,  men självklart så gör man efter eget tycke och smak
<speedxcore> Silasle: håller bara med om 11.04
<propus> varför ens släppa en ny version så ofta när dom inte kan få t.ex 11.04 att fungera korrekt för alla plattformar..
<itmannen> Silasle,  11.04 ofärdig ? Undrar om vi pratar om samma sak :) Men Unity går fetbort. Jag körde in Gnome3 handlöst. 11.10 gå som en oljad blixt
<speedxcore> itmannen: samma här
<speedxcore> itmannen: funkar fint med gnome
<speedxcore> propus: det är så dom gör, släpper ofta
<Silasle> Går det att köra både Gnome shell och unity utan problem?
<itmannen> speedxcore,  Helt klart är det så. men det lär kanske vara lite olika
<speedxcore> propus: man kan köra debian om man inte orkar experimentera =)
<itmannen> Silasle,  Det går alldeles utmärkt
<speedxcore> Silasle: instämmer med itmannen , det går utmärkt
<Silasle> Har tidigare alltid försökt få över folk till ubuntu, men efter att Windows 7 kom och var rätt bra, och 11.04 kom och var buggigt så slutade jag med det... Får hoppas att 11.10 blir bra nog så att jag kan börja med att göra reklam igen ;)
<itmannen> Silasle,  Man väljer vid inloggning vad man vill använda
<propus> speedxcore: sant.. har funderat en del på debian..
<Silasle> Bara att installera med software center eller behöver man fortfarande köra massvis med mystiska script's?
<itmannen> Men nu grabbar får ni ta och kamma er. 11.04 går som tåget.
<sakjur> itmannen: som SJ?
<Silasle> sakjur: :p
<Kurdistan> itmannen: har du provat det jag föreslog?
<itmannen> sakjur,  Nja kanske lite bättre än SJ :D
<sakjur> GNOME finns i Ubuntu Software Center
<Kurdistan> itmannen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428157
<Silasle> Men gnome-shell? Verkar som om det är ppa som gäller?
<propus> itmannen: beror väl på.. köra man raid så kan man ha en del problem..
<sakjur> Silasle: GNOME-Shell är GNOME3
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Om du menar Skype så funkar det utmärkt. men under ljud så står det bara Pulseserver (local)
<sakjur> wtf.. det är bara GNOME2.30 :/
<Silasle> sakjur: Nja, inte riktigt. Unity i 11.10 kör väl också gnome 3
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nej jag menar recordmydesktop.
<Kurdistan> ta parameter till default utan stora versaler.
<Kurdistan> eller pulse
<sakjur> Silasle: Unity kör väl GTK3 men inte GNOME3?
<Kurdistan> någon av dessa bör fungera
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  **** Lista över PLAYBACK hårdvaruenheter ****
<itmannen> kort 0: Intel [HDA Intel], enhet 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]
<itmannen>   Underordnade enheter: 0/1
<itmannen>   Underordnad enhet nr. 0: subdevice #0
<Silasle> sakjur: Tror det kör gnome 3 i bakgrunden
<sakjur> oavsett hur så finns GNOME Shell
<itmannen> Silasle,  Om du menar 11.10 såär det så
<sakjur> 3.1.4
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) gamla gubbe har du svårt ta direktiv?
<itmannen> sakjur,  Det är Gnome3 med pae
<Kurdistan> Ändra DEFAULT till default. Ändra DEFAULT till pulse. Se om någon av dessa fungerar.
<sakjur> PAE as in Physical Adress Extension?
<Silasle> Verkar som om det är gnome 2.3 som finns att installera i ubuntu 11.04
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Nä inte då. Jag gjorde som du skrev
<Kurdistan> itmannen: så varken pulse eller default fungera.
<Silasle> "you won’t be able to run Unity and GNOME-Shell side-by-side as the GNOME 3 PPA breaks Unity."
<Kurdistan> du starta om programmet?
<speedxcore> Silasle: man köra antingen eller, man loggar ut och byter
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Precis så
<Kurdistan> itmannen: hmm. har du kollat med pavucontrol?
<Silasle> speedxcore: Självklart, men det verkar som om unity inte kommer fungera längre efter att man installerar gnome 3 i ubuntu 11.04?
<Silasle> MÃ¥ste dra nu...
<sakjur> ses
<sakjur> :)
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Japp. Allt ser helt ok ut. Och ljud har jag hur mycket som helst :)
<itmannen> Nu måste jag tyvärr avvika ett tag. Sköt er under tiden :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: får kolla vidare en dag.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Tack för din hjälp så länge
<larsemil> host host..
<larsemil> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<larsemil> host
<itmannen> Va i hela h-e :(
<itmannen> Men nu blev jag upprörd och måste iväg snarast. See you
<amelia> *gäsp*
<[Spooky]> Så nu ska jag bränna OpenBSD...
<[Spooky]> Vi ses senare om allt går som det ska.. :P
<Philip5> spacebug-: när ska du se till att de fixar sajten audacious-media-player.org så man kan ha lite koll på nya releaser och annat därifrån?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: är det spacebug- som har hand om audacious?
<Philip5> i min värld så är det så
<spacebug-> haha
<Philip5> :P
<spacebug-> jag råkar alltid bara hamna i den situationen att jag hittar buggar i alla program jag använder :P
<Philip5> för spacebug- är mr audacious :)
<Philip5> hehe
<spacebug-> :O
<Philip5> jobbit
<Barre> heman: ping
<Philip5> Barre barreee baaaaare
<Barre> heman: vi köpte upp bluarc idag :-)
<Barre> phille!!
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> Barre: känns som hösten är på väg så det blir lite lättare att ge kalla handen igen :P
<spacebug-> Philip5: så, mailat snubben hehe
<Philip5> spacebug-: det är rätt! på dem!
<spacebug-> hehe
<Philip5> spacebug-: skrev du och undrade vad fan de håller på med egentligen?!
<phnom> Skulle behöva en applet till gnome-panel som bara visar resultatet från ett valfritt kommando, någon som hört talas om det?
<Barre> phillip5. hehehe
<Barre> phnom, jag skickade text från ett bash-script till gnome notification area via notify-send för nått år sen, kanske det duger?
<phnom> Barre: Det låter intressant, lust att pastebina skriptet? Eller iaf valda delar? :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: gamla farbror jag löst ditt problem.
<Kurdistan> kolla tråden
<einand> phnom: bumblebee är ersatt med ironhide
<phnom> einand: Jo, jag märkte det :)
<einand> phnom: fick det att fungera, nästan
<einand> fungera en gång, sedan så reboota jag datorn så la det av
<phnom> Eller ja, det finns ironhide och the bumbleebee project, som båda är forkade från bumblebee
<einand> själv har jag ändå gett upp linux tror jag, tills hårdvaru tillverkarna orkat fixa energispar funktioner för linux
<phnom> Jag kör från the bumblebee project nu, och det funkar bra
<Barre> phnom, jag sitter lite olägligt till just nu. irc:ar från min xoom-platta. så snart jag torkat mig och tvättat händerna så går jag ner till datorn och ser om jag hittar scriptet
<einand> phnom: kanske skall testa det
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  hej. Kan det vara möljigt ? Jag har hållit på så jag snart får ett psykbryt
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) kurden kan sina grejer.
<Kurdistan> känn dig trygg :P i min närvaro.
<einand> phnom: själ försöker jag få igång det i gentoo nu, verken intel eller nvidia verkvar vilja fungera
<phnom> Barre: Ingen brådska, det var mest för nyfikenhetens skull. Hittade en applet som gjorde det jag ville annars.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jag är trygg som en lite bebis :D
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=204&t=54794&p=443359
 * einand undrar om Kurdistan och realubot är samma gubbe
<Kurdistan> einand: haha. nej, men jag diggar dock realubot.
<Kurdistan> einand: realubot är svensk och jag är blatte som tar era flickor och jobb. :)
<TuVor> Kurdistan: hahaha
<phnom> einand: Enda problemet just nu är väl att nvidi-current skriver över vissa filer som hör till intel, så GLX funkar inte alls med intel-chipet
<einand> Kurdistan: ni blattar stjäl våra flickor och jobb och lever på socialbidrag samt integerar er inte och träffar aldrig en svensk
<einand> phnom: nja, det gör väl inget för min del
<einand> phnom: jag vill köra intel som default, och nvidia när jag spelar minecraft
<einand> så är jag nöjd
<Kurdistan> einand: exakt. länge leve sverigedemokratrna.
<Kurdistan> :P
<phnom> Ironhide verkar vara lite mer ubuntu-orienterat: "Major cleanup, removed all content not related to Ubuntu." <- Från senaste release notesen.
<einand> Kurdistan: ge tillbaka mitt jobb ditt socialfall ;)
<Kurdistan> phnom: ja, du bör köra ironhide, det finns ppa för det.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Finns ppa för bumblebee också
<Kurdistan> einand: jag är student. :)
<einand> phnom: jo, så bulmblebee project fungerar finare i andra distos tror du?
<einand> Kurdistan: så du stjäl våran kunskap också
<phnom> einand: Inte en aning, har inte provat :)
<Kurdistan> einand: ja.
<Kurdistan> phnom: hade du läst länken jag länkade till så hade du fattat. din skåne-wannab.
<Kurdistan> :P
<einand> Kurdistan: någon olycka har nog hänt på vägen, busen är typ 20 min sen
<cptblood> får fasen inte min LCDproc å rocka :(
<Kurdistan> einand: okej. det är nog en svensk bakom ratten. :)
<TuVor> är det värt att testa 11.10
<phnom> Ja, måste det vara, eftersom invandrarna kör som att de stulit bussen. Så han borde vart framme nu. ;)
<Kurdistan> TuVor: om du gillar fixa saker som går sönder.
<einand> Kurdistan: jag kommer säkert framstå som rasist nu, men av erfarenhet är det dom utlänska förarna som orskar mest problem
<Kurdistan> phnom: nejdå, vi invandrare kör med högsta musiken och vinkar till söta tjejer som går längst vägarna. vi kör med stil. :P
<TuVoR> Kurdistan: tror du det är mycket som  inte fungerar å
<phnom> Jag har nog ingen speciell preferens när det gäller busschaufförer, tycker alla är lika kassa.
<einand> jag polisanmälde en förare för någonvecka sedan
<Kurdistan> einand: mycket möjligt. jag brukar i regel cykla, men de gånger jag åker buss föredrar jag en invandrare bakom ratten.
<TuVoR> varför åka buss?
<Kurdistan> :) dem är snällare än sura lars.
<einand> TuVoR: för om jag kör bil kan jag ju inte irca här ;)
<TuVoR> YAY
<TuVoR> =D
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :) vad hände?
<Kurdistan> itmannen: gamla farbror du verkar vara en seg typ. :P
<Kurdistan> :) jag skrämde iväg alla.
<Kurdistan> bra kanalen är min. :P
<Barre> phnom: från scriptet. notify-send -u normal "Rubrik" "Text i notify-meddelandet"
<Barre> phnom: -u är vilken "urgency" det skall vara, välj mellan low, normal och critical
<Barre> phnom: sen kan man om man orkar välja icon o.s.v. men det har jag aldrig orkat
<phnom> Barre: Ok, tack :)
<itmannen> Prisa Gud för Kurden  :) Du är otrolig. Det funkar. Jag lägger en femma extra i kollekten på söndag som tack :) Kramiz :D
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Du måste ha tålamod med en gammal man
<Kurdistan> itmannen: roligt att det löste sig.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Jag är dig för evigt tack skyldig
<Kurdistan> itmannen: nejdå det är lungt. vi är ju i samma båt alla här.
<itmannen> Livet leker helt plötsligt :)
<Kurdistan> somliga brukar vänsterprassla :P men jag ser mellanfingrarna för deras otukt.
<cptblood> fan ta lcdproc :p
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Och jag är trogen som en gammal hund.
<Kurdistan> cptblood: vad är det problem?
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Vill inte förlora det bästa som hänt i mitt liv. En kvinna från Bagdad :)
<cptblood> Kurdistan: ja du.. vet inte var jag ska börja... får ingen som helst antydan på displayen att den fungerar, har ändrat /etc/LCDd.conf att peka Drivers=imonlcd
<Kurdistan> cptblood: vad har du för kort?
<cptblood> soundgraph tror jag det är
<Kurdistan> itmannen: ju det kan jag tänka mig att du inte vill.
<Kurdistan> cptblood: tro gör man i kyrkan. :)
<cptblood> går folk dit fortfarande? :p
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Tro iaf på söndagarna i kyrkan :)
<Kurdistan> itmannen: :).
<itmannen> cptblood,  Jag är där varje söndag och lite till
<cptblood> Kurdistan: hur kan jag veta säkert?
<cptblood> stackare
<Kurdistan> nä nu ska man göra annat.
<cptblood> nej nej nej
<cptblood> du ska ju hjälpa mig nu :);)
<Kurdistan> cptblood: :) du det finns betydligt mer kunniga rävar än mig.
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Frid broder. Och tack
<Kurdistan> jag är gröngöling jämfört med dem
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> ha det bra tux-vänner.
<cptblood> kan va något enkelt jag inte tänkt på eftersom jag en amöba i jämförelse
<itmannen> Kurdistan,  Du ska inte föringa dina kunskaper
<cptblood> lite inne på att använda H-ordet om den är s-tans lcd-panelen
<itmannen> cptblood,  Nä det är inget synd om mig. Det ger klirr i kassan :)
<cptblood> crusader :p
<itmannen> Nu ungdomar så ska en gammal gubbe se på nyheterna på TV. See you
<cptblood> sock_create_inet_socket: cannot bind to port 13666 at address 127.0.0.1 - Address already in use <-- får det felet när jag kör "LCDd"
<phnom> cptblood: Stäng av den LCDd som redan kör då
<cptblood> men får ju inte upp något i LCD-panelen oavsett?
<cptblood> imonlcd: closing, showing clock. <-- efter att ha kört " sudo LCDd -f -r 5 -s 0" och sedan tryckt ctrl+c
<phnom> cptblood: Du provade med ex. "lcdproc -s 127.0.0.1 -p 13666 -f C L K" ?
<cptblood> @XBMC-HTPC:~$ lcdproc -s 127.0.0.1 -p 13666 -f C L K
<cptblood> sock_connect: connect failed
<cptblood> Error connecting to LCD server 127.0.0.1 on port 13666.
<cptblood> Check to see that the server is running and operating normally.
<cptblood> blev resultatet av det
<cptblood> lcd-panelen lyser med ett, något svagt, bakgrundsljus
<phnom> cptblood: Ok, och om du startar servern med "sudo /etc/init.d/LCDd start" innan ?
<cptblood> så händer inget när jag skrev det, iofs via ssh om det är nån skillnad, men inget felmeddelande, men inget på LCD-panel heller
<phnom> cptblood: Skrev vilket av det? lcdproc?
<cptblood> ja, först LCDd start å sen "lcdproc -s ..."
<phnom> cptblood: Tja, då funkar ju allt utom visandet då :P
<cptblood> haha, ja svinbra ;P
<phnom> cptblood: det var en LCD och inte en VFD va?
<cptblood> det är en som har stöd för flera rader, kolalde upp det igår, men kommer faktiskt inte ihåg vad den hette
<phnom> Ok, då har jag inte en aning, tyvärr. =/
<DrGrov> Gokväll gokväll
<cptblood> ok, tack ändå phnom
<DrGrov> Vem rekommenderade Planner åt mig för projektplanering? Jag har ingen aning hur jag skall ens hitta det... :/
<phnom> DrGrov: http://live.gnome.org/Planner
<phnom> Första träffen på google :P
<DrGrov> phnom: Tack, jag är lite lost alltid.
<DrGrov> Jag har varit tankspridd idag så passade på att fråga här.
<phnom> DrGrov: Det finns i repot också, apt-get install planner
<DrGrov> Alltså i repo för 11.04?
<phnom> Samt då såklart i Software Center
<phnom> DrGrov: Ja
<DrGrov> Jag kör ju 10.04 men får googla fram någon PPA för det ifall det inte finns
<DrGrov> phnom: Tack
<phnom> Det finns i lucid också ^^
<DrGrov> Bra, skall testa det om en stund
<DrGrov> Först ta hand om lite fotbollsabstinens med hjälp av FIFA 11
<DrGrov> :P
<goran> har precis instalerat ubuntu, lite tips och hjälp så här i starten?
<larsemil> goran: vad är det du vill ha hjälp med?
<Barre> klia dig inte i ögonen när du hackat habanero
<Screedo> lol
<goran> har precis instalerat, så jag tänkte bara om de finns vassa saker som är bra att göra, lägga till, justera osv
<larsemil> goran: det beror väl lite på vad man vill göra med datorn. :)
<larsemil> goran: en ganska vanlig känsla när folk installerat ubuntu är just "jaha nu då"
<larsemil> goran: för då är det vanligt ordbehandlingsprogram, vanlig webbläsare osv
<goran> det vanliga, skriva, surfa, titta på film, lysna på musik osv
<larsemil> goran: så tipset är väl - börja använda datorn som du har tänkt göra och fråga om du stöter på strul
<goran> behöver man inte hämta rättigheter för mp3 filer o dylikt+
<Barre> jo, att installera paketet ubuntu-restricted-extra är bra att göra då
<Barre> fast rättstavat då ...
<goran> är det software center som gäller då
<goran> och vad är UBUNTU ONE
<goran> ???
<phnom> goran: Typ Dropbox
<goran> ska man hämta Wine för att kunna köra Spotify?
<goran> phnom: tack
<drmegahertz> goran: om du kör premium/ultimate så finns det en native linuxklient
<drmegahertz> annars är det wine som gäller
<andol> http://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<goran> har lite svårt att se var öppnade program och fönster ligger med den här nya panelen på vänsterkanten
<goran> har t.ex både firefox och chattzila öppet men bara firefox ikonen syns i panelen till vänster
<goran> en annan undran är om jag lyckats ta bort de tidigare operativsystemen när jag instalerade ubuntu, kan jag gå in genom terminalen och kontrolera detta på ett enkelt sätt?
<goran> libreoffice är det lika bra som openoffice?
<phnom> goran: För tillfället är de i princip samma
<phnom> Och om du inte fick en förfrågan när du startade datorn om vilket OS du ville boota så rpkade du antagligen ta bort de andra.
<einand> goran: min personliga åsikt så är libreoffice bättre
<einand> särskilt med tanke på att openoffice laggts ner
<goran> phnom: när instalationen var klard så fick jag order om att ta ut CDn och sen startade ubuntu
<goran> einand: har de lagt ner, hade för mig att de var ruktigt bra
<phnom> goran: Jo, men man får välja i installationen hur man vill göra med de andra OSen. Har du inte en aning så har du antagligen tagit bort dem.
<einand> goran: oracle lade ner det, libreoffice är väl det som tagit över (bygger på samma kod)
<[Spooky]> Hm OpenBSD var inget att hurra för..
<goran> ok, har nu laddat ner en mängd uppdateringar, datorn vill starta om, tänkte bara fixa rättigheter till mp3 filer och dylikt, lite hjälp med det?
<goran> gör jag det genom softvare center
<goran> ?
<phnom> goran: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#Easy_Install
<andol> [Spooky]: Tja, det beror ju helt på vad man tänkt ha det till.
<goran> phnom: tack
<andol> [Spooky]: Fast nej, inget jag skulle välja för generell/blandad användning.
<[Spooky]> andol: Det enda jag fick efter install var en svart skärm...
<andol> Du ser, en alldeles utmärkt skärmsläckare! :)
<Barre> hehehehe
<[Spooky]> andol: Hehe.. ;)
<andol> (Sen kan jag nog även tänka mig att OpenBSD inte har det mest fantastiska hårdvarustöd vad gäller hemdatorer.)
<recharge> hur fixar jag en backup på min winxp i virtualbox ose? jag använder 11.04
<goran> tbaka
<goran> några bra program man ska se till o instalera
<phnom> goran: Beror väl på, saknar du något?
<goran> saken är den att jag ska ge bort den här dator om några dagar, den nya ägaren är inte så hajj på datorer så jag tänkte göra i ordning allt så att den  simplaste windowszombien kan använda
<bamsefar> Barre: Ballt med bluarc-köp!
<goran> är lite förvirrad just nu t.ex., jag ändrade utsendet, valde en färdig mall, men nu finns inte ikonen för inställningar där i åanalen till vänster???
<goran> panele till vänster - ska det stå
<goran> finns det något bra kalender/planerare t.ex.
<phnom> goran: Evolution eller Sunbird
<phnom> Evolution finns redan installera (mailprogrammet)
<goran> phnom: tack, något tips på min försvunna ikon i panelen?
<phnom> goran: Inte en aning, använder inte Unity
<goran> vad är Unity, är det det nya skrivbordsmiljön?
<phnom> goran: Men om du öppnar det från vanliga "menyn" så borde du kunna pinna fast det på panelen
<phnom> Japp
<goran> kan man byta till den klassiska miljön?
<phnom> goran: Mm, längst ner när du skrivit in/klickat på ditt användarnamn för att logga in så finns en meny
<propus> goran: joo vid inloggnings screenen kan du välja gnome klassisk.
<goran> ok, ska starta om o prova
<Sp00kan> Kommer in senare, ska fixa med här lite, ha det!
<goran> klassiks skrivbordmiljö igång, kommer den alltid starta så här eller måste jag välja klassisk miljö varje gåg jag starta datorn?
<Kurdistan> goran: alltid startar så.
<Kurdistan> om du vill försäkra dig kan du ju alltid ställa in det.
<Kurdistan> samma ställa som du ställer in automatisk inloggning
<goran> Kurdistan: ok, får leta upp det, du menar inloggning utan lösenordkrav?
<Kurdistan> goran: jepp.
<goran> när jag surfar nu i firefox så verkar den ha svårt för att visa bilder på deviantart.com, är det några inställningar jag missat?
<eena> Tjatja :P
<peppis__> eena: hej
<DrGrov> Detta Planner, detta är just precis det jag sökte efter. Fungerar riktigt bra.
<DrGrov> amelia: Tack för Planner tipset :)
<einand> DrGrov: :)
<DrGrov> einand: Hej, läget?
<einand> finfint
<DrGrov> Det är aningen klurigt att förstå sig på i början men tog väl ca. 10-15 minuter så fattar man nog det enkelt.
<einand> 10 min är väl inte direkt någon lång inlärningströskel
<einand> själv bestämde jag mig att gå över till linux igen, sluta med att jag kör med ms produkter än någonsin
<DrGrov> einand: Nej, det är ju enbart basics då så att jag kommer igång. Tar längre helt säkert att förstå sig på små fina finesser och att skapa speciella kalendrar.
<einand> DrGrov: ok
<goran> ska installera wine men vet inte vilken version, finns ett antal i programcentralen, tips?
<goran> har använt oxå utorrent i vista, bra torrentprogram för ubuntu?
<goran> jag verkar dessutom inte kunna andra bakrundsbilden på skrivbordet????
<Barre> bamsefar: det är grymt :)
<goran> någon som vet om det finns något fiffigt sätt att ändra färg på mappar i gnome?
<haffe> Har kanalen gått och lagt sig?
<einand> haffe: tror det
<goran> jag är här, men ställer bara en massa frågor :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: wb. :)
<Linda^> Onejj. Inte Philip5
<Philip5> Linda^: ska jag behöva spärra min irc-klient från att ta emot bilder på dig som du ska försöka skicka till mig igen?!?! ;P
<Linda^> Philip5: Haha,
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> jag minns allt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: skickar hon bild.
<Kurdistan> :( jag vill se.
<Kurdistan> plz.
<Philip5> hon gjorde
<Philip5> helt crazy... bara så där utan vidare också.
<Philip5> helt oprovocerat
<Linda^> :\
<Linda^> Han ljuger
<Kurdistan> :P du är kanske en charm troll så hon kunde nog inte motstå.
<Linda^> Troligt!
<Kurdistan> :) irc romans i luften.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: bad inte ens om det utan hon skickade bara så där rakt av för att "fixa mig" men så lättraggad är jag inte ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: haha. vi säger så Philip5. du är ju kanalens profil.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: sånt är mitt liv
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) omtyckt av damerna.
<Linda^> Kurdistan: Måste du särskriva? :(
<Linda^> That came out wrong. Hah :(
<Linda^> Jaha. I killed the chat.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) jepp.
<Linda^> Kurdistan: blev du ledsen? :\
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) nej då.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: krävs mer än så. :P
<Linda^> Jag kan ge dig tips på hur du slutar med sånt iaf :P höh
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :P nej tack. jag föredrar hur det är nu.
<Linda^> Omeh
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> Nu gör du mig ledsen
<Kurdistan> Linda^: :) du gör mig glad.
<Linda^> Ojdå. Det var inte meningen
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> Allt är Philip5s fel.
<Kurdistan> Linda^: skyll på tomten. :P
<Linda^> Han är ju i amerikat nu.
<maxjezy> OMG OMG OMG
<maxjezy> såg ni att sons of anarchy börjat igen?
<maxjezy> O)MGOMG
<Kurdistan> Linda^: förstod inte.
<Philip5> maxjezy: stort
<maxjezy> JA
<maxjezy> så stort att det kräver CAPS
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> God natt!
<Linda^> Gomorron!
 * einand över på att göra 00:00 dansen efter och kollat på hur x_link gör
<Philip5> heja x_link
<Kurdistan> * Kurdistan bla bla. hur gör ni den grejen?
<gorgo> huihihihihihihhihihihihihihhihihihihihihihhihihihihihihhihihiihihihihihhihihihihihihiihhihihihihihihhi
<Linda^> öh
<Linda^> Är gorgo glad?
<gorgo> jo alltid
<Linda^> ser det
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<realubot> larsemil: Kan du bekräfta eller dementera att man förlorar WU:t man jobbat på om FAH-klienten stängs av under pågående när man använder -smp (multicore)? Är det här en bugg eller är det falskt alarm?
<realubot> larsemil: Jag har läst att FAH-klienten inte återupptar arbetet med en WU om klienten stängs av (förutsatt att FAH-klienten använder flaggan -smp).
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-08
<realubot> amelia: Är du med i Folding@home? Vilket team då? Du syns inte i statistiken? Har du stället in rätt team number?
<realubot> amelia: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> team number: 210289
<realubot> amelia: Du måste konfigurera klienten med: ./fah6 -configonly eller ./fah6 -smp -configonly
<realubot> amelia: Och sätta nick och framförallt team number.
<realubot> amelia: Jag tyckte du skrev något om att du körde klienten på en dator...
<speedxcore> snällt att bidra med el till att hjälpa forskningen
<haffe> Klart för drabbning.
<[Spooky]> God morgon itmannen!
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Morn. Morgonpigg och rask ?
<itmannen> [Spooky],  Själv så är jag på språng ut till en kurs. Tänkte bara kika in en snabbis
<itmannen> Vi ses i em gott folk. ha en trevlig dag
<larsemil> morgonstund har guld mun!
<[Spooky]> larsemil: Så sant så! ;)
<larsemil> [Spooky]: jag ahr gått omdig!
 * Barre är på väg smygandes uppåt
<coobra> :D
<larsemil> men jag såg det Barre ! vad är det för monstermaskin du kör på?
<[Spooky]> larsemil: Mm jag har ju haft denna dator off ett tag... Men nyinstallerad nu så kör vidare.. ;)
<Barre> ingen monstermaskin... denna dator larsemil http://gargamel.nu/2009/01/ny-dator-nya-mojligheter/
<coobra> amd ?
<Barre> mm
<coobra> why ?
<Barre> why not?
<coobra> är det så mycke billigare ?
<madbear> why why not ?
<Barre> billigare än vad?
<madbear> än MIPS
<Barre> har en MIPS, men inte orkat installera debian på den än
<coobra> en med intel komponenter
<larsemil> men jag såg det Barre ! vad är det för monstermaskin du kör på?
<larsemil> haha sorry det var katten
<madbear> larsemil: är din katt vegan oxå?
<larsemil> alltså jag har fått en infekterad hårsäck i mitt typ enda skäggstrå
<larsemil> madbear: ingen i min familj är vegan
<madbear> larsemil: :D
<[Spooky]> Näfan dags att dra till jobbet, vi ses sen ikväll...
<madbear> bara kom å tänka på vegankatter
<larsemil> yep
<Jarulf> larsemil: Tänk på att raka ditt hårstrå med en vass hyvel, och alltid medhårs(medhåret?)
<larsemil> Barre: det borde vara alla konsumenters skyldighet att blogga så där
<larsemil> Barre: när man har ökpt något nytt
<Barre> coobra: det är ett ett ständigt race mellan Intel och AMD, ibland leder AMD price/performance ibland Intel. När jag köpte min dator så var det AMD. vid tidpunkten så tror jag inte ens att Intel hade en konsument CPU med fyra cores..
<coobra> Barre: ahh
<coobra> :D
<Barre> larsemil: hehe... tror du jag hade orkat göra det idag? ;)
<larsemil> Barre: klart du hade. jag hyser inga tvivel på din effektivitet och lusta att göra internet till en vackrare plats
<Barre> hahahaha
<antii> :P
<larsemil> jag gillar Jarulf. har inte sagt något på hela morgonen. dyker upp och ger rakningstips och sen är tyst igen. :D tack!
<Jarulf> larsemil: ;)
<coobra> Jarulf: hahha
<coobra> obskyramoments
<Jarulf> Hehe, man får ju tvångstankar när folk inte kan grooma sig ordentligt :D
<Jarulf> DÃ¥ pausas all branchning i versionshanteringssystemet tills jag rett ut saken.
<larsemil> det här kommer nog snarare av att jag satt och pillade och petade igår.
<larsemil> min rakhyvel är VASS och VIBRERAR
<antii> :D
<Jarulf> Jag vill ha en rak-kniv. Det är lite Rambo över en sån ändå.
<larsemil> lite overkill för mitt skäggstrå
<larsemil> nej men jag har lite fjunig skäggväxt. rakade mig hos en barberare i egypten, det var konstigt att ha någon annan som gjorde det. Med kniv.
<andol> larsemil: Inge riktigt unix-skägg alltså? :)
<Barre> andol: larsemil har en "stordator puckel" på ryggen efter långa nätter vid tangentbordet, och hårväxt ur öron och nästa som ser ut som blomkål, men skägg.. nej...
<larsemil> andol: http://content9.flixster.com/photo/11/77/89/11778903_gal.jpg där i mitten.
<Coffe> tänk den dagen man lär sig ldap
<andol> Coffe: Tänk dig då nöjet med X.500 DAP, vilket ju är vad LDAP är "lättviktigt" jämfört med :)
<Coffe> andol,  tack, men nej tack
<andol> Barre, larsemil: Tja, puckel torde ju faktiskt kompensera rätt bra.
<larsemil> tänk den dagen när ens skill handlar om vettig kod, att ha byggt schysst hårdvara eller gjort något magiskt med sin dator. och inte skägg. :/
<andol> larsemil: LÃ¥ter jobbigt!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> andol: jag vet, vad är att värdera ett skägg jämfört med några tusen rader kod.
<le`emil> tres bien!
<andol> Vadhän denna franska?
<Coffe> andol,  är lite konfunderad, då vissa mina user får ref cn, andra uid.
<le`emil> andol: tyckte det var spännande bara
<HeMan> ouch! stoppade just in riktigt varma in-ear-lurar!
<HeMan> dom hade legat på nätaggregatet till laptopen och värmts upp
<le`emil> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/senior_year
<Barre> HeMan: det är jobbigt när det blir hett om öronen.... *badadish*
<HeMan> Barre: mmm
<le`emil> man ska inte öra så
<le`emil> shit jag måste anstränga mig för att ha inbox zero
<phnom> Så många klagomål? ;D
<le`emil> nej, men så dålig på att sortera mail
<phnom> le`emil: Tack för länken till oatmeal förresten, nu kommer jag inte få nåt vettigt gjort alls idag :>
<le`emil> phnom: men jag bjuder på den
<_Dreamer> hej, har ett problem med mysql server som kör på Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx. Jag kan inte koppla upp mig från windows med GUI även när jag försöker med root och password som väl borde funka alltid? Har letat runt på internet men inte hittat något som förklarar hur jag verkligen gör så att min mysql server blir öppen för en användare eller root accountet på LAN
<_Dreamer> någon som kan hjälpa?
<_Dreamer> finns det någon möjlighet att se vilken port mysql kör på genom att logga in via cli ?
<madbear> ja
<_Dreamer> how to?
<_Dreamer> ^^
<madbear> netstat -tulpn om jag inte minns fel
<madbear> finns ju massa saker för det här
<madbear> portscanna dreten osv osv
<madbear> :P
<le`emil> _Dreamer: du måste ställa in från vilka servers man får ansluta
<le`emil> _Dreamer: har du inte ställt in windowsburkens ipnummer kommer du aldrig komma in oavsett hur mycket du försöker med root. :)
<_Dreamer> men heter inte användaren 'root'@'%'?
<_Dreamer> eller är root configurerad för localhost?
<_Dreamer> ska jag lägga till en ny användare i users som heter 'användare'@'%' och sätta rättigheter
<_Dreamer> ?
<_Dreamer> jag har aldrig använt cli till att göra det utan kört på gui, det är här min okunskap uppstår :P
<_Dreamer> vart ligger config filen?
<le`emil> _Dreamer: inga configfiler, vi pratar databaser. :)
<le`emil> vad har du för ip till din windowsburk?
<_Dreamer> jag menar config filen för mysql
<_Dreamer> -.-
<_Dreamer> php har en config fil
<_Dreamer> apache har en config fil
<_Dreamer> mysql har en config fil
<_Dreamer> var e den?
<le`emil> _Dreamer: /etc/mysql/my.cnf men där ställer du inte in vart du får ansluta från med ditt gui i windows.
<le`emil> det är det jag försöker säga
<_Dreamer> nej men jag kan väl se porten?
<_Dreamer> inte sant?
<_Dreamer> hur gör jag då för att komma in från windows?
<le`emil> som sagt, du lägger till rättigheter för användaren root att ansluta vartsomhelst i från.
<le`emil> så här kan det se ut, med ett exempel: INSERT INTO `mysql`.`user` (`Host`, `User`, `Password`, `Select_priv`, `Insert_priv`, `Update_priv`, `Delete_priv`, `Create_priv`, `Drop_priv`, `Reload_priv`, `Shutdown_priv`, `Process_priv`, `File_priv`, `Grant_priv`, `References_priv`, `Index_priv`, `Alter_priv`, `Show_db_priv`, `Super_priv`, `Create_tmp_table_priv`, `Lock_tables_priv`, `Execute_priv`, `Repl_slave_priv`, `Repl_client_priv`, `Create_view_priv`,
<le`emil> fick du med hela eller ska jag pastebina det?
<le`emil> http://pastebin.com/3GBCXR8W
<_Dreamer> så om jag är i use mysql
<_Dreamer> så gör jag såhär : insert into user ('8.8.8.8', 'root', 'test', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y', '', '0', '0', '0', '0');?
<le`emil> om 8.8.8.8 är din din windowshost så
<le`emil> vilket jag inte tror
<_Dreamer> nej nej :P
<le`emil> och jag tror du får fel på den
<_Dreamer> det inser jag också ;P
<le`emil> måste väl skriva insert into user values
<_Dreamer> nej det är ju bara om du har deklarerat formatet innan
<_Dreamer> men om allt redan är ifyllt så ska det väl inte behövas?
<le`emil> jag skulle ha tagit hela som jag pastebinade. sparat som en fil och kört: mysql -u root -p mysql < filensomsparats.sql
<_Dreamer> jag gör det för en säkerhets skull
<le`emil> !kaka | le`emil
<ubot2`> le`emil, please see my private message
<le`emil> meh jag skulle ge mig själv en kaka för att jag var så duktig att hjälpa
<_Dreamer> stort tack
<_Dreamer> :)
<le`emil> fungerade det?
<_Dreamer> kommandot funkade
<_Dreamer> :P
<_Dreamer> måste jag starta om service
<_Dreamer> ?
<_Dreamer> eller ska det funka direkt?
<_Dreamer> verkar inte fungera
<le`emil> det ska fungera direkt
<le`emil> _Dreamer: nej! du måste flush priveleges!
<_Dreamer> fungerar inte
<le`emil> flush priveleges;
<_Dreamer> priviledges*
<_Dreamer> ;)
<le`emil> nej
<le`emil> PRIVILEGES
<_Dreamer> privileges *
<_Dreamer> ja
<_Dreamer> ^^
<_Dreamer> funkar inte
<_Dreamer> det kan inte vara nått med nån brandvägg eller något jag måste öppna?
<_Dreamer> via routern t.ex?
<le`emil> vet ej
<le`emil> vet ej
<le`emil> sitter ni på samma nät?
<_Dreamer> ja
<_Dreamer> det ska inte behövas då ju
<_Dreamer> hur tar jag bort användaren?
<le`emil> deletar från tabellen
<le`emil> men nu ska jag jobba. jag tror ändå du har något strul med dina hosts etc i user tabellen
<_Dreamer> delete * from user where host='ip';?
<_Dreamer> kan inte ta bort användare från mysql user hur gör jag?
<goran> har installerat xubuntu skrivbordsmiljö till min ubuntu/gnome, men vill nu ta bord xubuntun, kan någon hjälpa mig?
<goran> vill ta bord alla filer tilhörande xubuntu osv
<goran> ???
<le`emil> sudo apt-get remove a2ps abiword abiword-common abiword-plugin-grammar abiword-plugin-mathview browser-plugin-parole catfish elementary-icon-theme exo-utils gigolo gimp gimp-data gmusicbrowser gnome-time-admin gnumeric gnumeric-common gnumeric-doc gtk2-engines-xfce gvfs-bin libabiword-2.8 libaiksaurus-1.2-0c2a libaiksaurus-1.2-data libaiksaurusgtk-1.2-0c2a libao-common libao4 libasyncns0 libaudio-scrobbler-perl libbabl-0.0-0 libclutter-1.0-0 libclutter
<le`emil> haha oj
<le`emil> vänta
<goran> antar att man gör det via programcentralen eller terminalen
<le`emil> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<le`emil> titta där
<goran> le`emil: tack
<_Dreamer> le`emil:  är det nått fel i min syntax?
<_Dreamer> le`emil: delete * from user where host='ip';
<le`emil> vet inte.
<goran> le`emil: tack det verkar funka, den jobbar på
<goran> har ett annat litet problem, när jag spelar upp video med vlc så funkar det inte så bra, känns som att det finns en viss fördröjning i uppspelningen, har för mig att det var något strul med identifikation av grafikkortet under installationen av ubuntu, kan jag kontrollera detta på något sätt?
<goran> när jag körde samma videofiler med vlc i vista så funkade det bara fint
<le`emil> grafikkort?
<goran> ja, har för mig att ubuntu behövde identifiera grafikkortet elle dylikt
<le`emil> vad har du för grafikkort?
<goran> det vet jag inte, den som kom med datorn :D
<le`emil> goran: system > administration > hårdvarudrivrutiner, hittar du något där?
<goran> "inga proprietära drivrutiner används på det här systemet"
<goran> har precis valt att ladda ner drivrutiner
<goran> laddat färdigt, behöver starta om,
<goran> nu verkar teminalen ha jobbat färdigt med att ta bort xubuntu, hur vet jag att det är färdigt....
<le`emil> om du är tillbaka på goran@dindator:>
<goran> goran@localhost:
<goran> står det
<goran> är det färdig då?
<Kimmen> jupp
<goran> ok, omstart färdig
<goran> tusen tack
<le`emil> funkar videon bättre nu?
<goran> har också problem med att byta bakgrundsbild på skrivbordet, hittar en bil på nätet och försöker välja alternativet:använd som skrivbordsbakgrund, gör alla steg men skrivbordet förblir den samma
<goran> le`emil: ska kolla videon nu
<le`emil> goran: konstigt, prova högerklicka på skrivbordet och välj en bild där istället
<goran> le`emil: det funkade med att höerklicka,ska ta o prova med en bild från nätet också
<le`emil> goran: du vet har du kört xfcd så är det ju lite annat. inte säkert det har stöd för det
<E3-ninja> godmiddag alla! :)
<goran> videon funkar fortfarande inte
<le`emil> tråkigt.
<goran> man kan säga att den hackar, fast inte så mycket att det stör
<le`emil> inga fler tips jag kan ge nu
<le`emil> goran: vad för dator?
<goran> LG
<le`emil> vad för modell
<goran> E500
<E3-ninja> vad är det som går fel?
<_Dreamer> fick ording på det
<_Dreamer> det var bara att lägga till bind-adress i conf filen för mysql
<goran> videouppspelningen ser konstig ut, det ser liksom ut som att det finns en väldigt liten fördröjning i uppspelningen, det går att titta men är väldigt störande, kör VLC
<E3-ninja> goran: vad har du för grafikkort/krets?
<goran> har som sagt inte haft något problem med samma videofiler i VLC i Vista
<le`emil> _Dreamer: ajuste.
<_Dreamer> jag sa ju att det var nått med det :P
<E3-ninja> goran: har du sett till att uppdaterad hårdvara drivrutinen?
<E3-ninja> har nämligen haft samma fel
<_Dreamer> fasst i äldre versioner var det att ta bort skip-networking
<goran> E3-ninja: gjorde det precis genom: administration, hårdvarorutiner
<E3-ninja> okej, starta om sen för säkerhets skull :P
<goran> men vet faktiskt inte vad jag har för grafikkort
<E3-ninja> borde fungera. vilket video format var det?
<goran> har redan starta om efter instalation
<goran> format: AVI
<E3-ninja> okej så är allt uppdaterat och klart?
<goran> har so sagt inte haft något problem på samma dator o samma filer med Vista
<E3-ninja> är det samma problem iandra media spelare?
<goran> verka likadant i andra spelare oxå
<E3-ninja> är det lixom delay?
<goran> precis
<E3-ninja> hmm.. verkar underligt
<E3-ninja> vilken version kör du?
<goran> av ubunut?
<E3-ninja> aa
<E3-ninja> hade samma problem när 11.04 var nytt, har fixat sig nu men så du vet
<goran> 10,04 eller var det 11,04, den som ligger på hemsidan
<E3-ninja> det är 11:an
<goran> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/download
<goran> precic 11an
<E3-ninja> :P
<goran> är 11an inte bra
<E3-ninja> haha
<E3-ninja> jag kör med 10.10 :P men det är väl upp till en själv
<goran> 10an är stabilare?
<E3-ninja> alltså.. både ja och nej
<E3-ninja> 11:an är ju relativt ny
<E3-ninja> och 10.04 och 10.10 har ju funnits ett tag
<E3-ninja> det ska inte vara några större problem med 11.04
<goran> missar man någonting med 10an jämnfört med 11an
<le`emil> på en laptop ser jag ingen anledning att byta ner, det kommer inte lösa ditt videoproblem
<E3-ninja> precis
<goran> ok
<E3-ninja> håll kvar 11:an
<E3-ninja> kolla ubuntu/support
<E3-ninja> googla lite, vet inte riktigt mer vad jag kan göra
<le`emil> goran lspci | grep VGA
<goran> le`emil: ???
<le`emil> fast det är något ati kort har jag för mig
<le`emil> goran: skriv så i terminalen
<E3-ninja> terminalen
<bittin> le`emil, vad står le för?
<le`emil> le, som i the, eller som i larsemil, eller som i lyxigemil.
<le`emil> man får välja
<goran> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 2400
<goran> fick jag som svar
<E3-ninja> ouch
<bittin> ah
<le`emil> goran: har du en fil som ligger i /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<le`emil> goran: om du har det kan du inte pastebina den då?
<goran> le`emil: öööh, ska jag kolla upp det i terminalen oxå?
<le`emil> du kan prova gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<E3-ninja> kanske ska cat:a filen?
<goran> fick upp detta som svar: Section "Screen"
<goran> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<goran> 	DefaultDepth	24
<goran> EndSection
<le`emil> goran: neeeej
<goran> Section "Module"
<goran> 	Load	"glx"
<goran> EndSection
<le`emil> goran: aldrig klistra in många rader
<goran> ok, sorry :(
<le`emil> http://pastebin.com <-- goran klistra in där, ge oss adressen
<goran> http://pastebin.com/25WQ49it
<goran> funkar det så?
<le`emil> goran: sorry vet ej
<goran> ok, tack endå
<Kimmen> jag tror, inte säker, att den kör med standard drivrutiner utan hårdvaruaccelerering av video.
<Kimmen> goran: om du tittar på CPU-användning när du spelar upp en video, om den är lite hög så använder den bara CPU
<Kimmen> System -> Administration -> Systemövervakare -> Resurser
<Screedo> om jag kopierar stora mängder data till en raid 5 som är en "fake raid 5" aka inga kontroller kort med egen cpu eller minne, kan det var det som drar ner överföringshastigheten väldigt mycket?
<Screedo> 20GB tar ca 5 timmar att kopiera över, separata gigabit kort i båda datorerna, cat 6 kabel, mätt och kontrollerad, gigabit switchar.
<goran> Kimmen: öppnat systemövervakare, vilket är CPU?
<Kimmen> goran: Processorhistorik
<goran> ca 40%
<Kimmen> och när du stoppar videon, sjunker det då?
<goran> när jag kör vide så går det upp o ner mellan 25-37%, när jag stänger av video går det mellan 12-25 %
<goran> processon 1 och 2
<goran> processor
<Kimmen> det är ju inte tokhögt iaf, svårt att säga vad det beror på men jag gissar iaf på drivrutinen för grafikkortet
<Screedo^> det är precis efter ca 20 sekunder så dör hastigheten, om jag kopierar 1gb, eller 100 gb så går det bra de första 15-20 sekunderna sedan skiter det sig helt. överförignstiden blir oändlig :/
<Screedo^> nu är det då win 2003 det handlar om :/
<goran> Kimmen: kan jag fixa det på något sätt?
<Kimmen> goran: det brukar vara lite krångligt att få till med ATI/AMD grafikkort, sök på nätet, jag kan tyvärr inte hjälpa där =/
<Kimmen> Screedo^: hur ser CPU använding ut när du kopierar? Hur funkar det att kopiera samma filer till annan disk?
<Screedo^> cpu från datorn jag kopierar från är 5% och den jag kopierar till är 3%
<Screedo^> jag har 3st raid 5, olika stora hårddiskar, 6tb, 3tb och 1.5tb, samma sak till alla raiderna.
<Kimmen> men du kopierar alltid över nätverket?
<Screedo^> jupp
<Screedo^> jag har 3st promise tx4 s-ata/300 kort, 4 hdd kopplade till varje så varje kort kör sin egen raid5
<Kimmen> testa kopiera lokalt på maskinen
<Screedo^> har ändrat från auto duples till full duplex
<Kimmen> mellan 2 raid-5 t.ex
<Kimmen> Screedo^: ändrar du från auto till full så måste du göra det i båda ändarna annars blir det oftast full på ena sidan och halv på andra
<Screedo^> ok
<goran> Har hittat nya drivrutiner för ATI/AMD men installationen rekomenderar att jag tar bort de gamla drivrutinerna först, vet dock inte hur jag gör det
<goran> hittade drivrutinerna här: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<Kimmen> testa gå in på samma ställe som du installerade så kan du nog ta bort med
<Kurdistan> goran: varför installerar du saker utanför ubuntus förråd eller någon vettig PPA?
<goran> Kurdistan: vet inte riktigt vad jag gör :(
<goran> har du något bättre förslag för ATI/AMD drivrutiner
<Kurdistan> goran: du installerar drivrutiner mha jockey-gtk (hårdvarudrivrutiner eller vad den nu heter).
<Screedo^> skumt, jag kan inte ställa om till halv/full duplex på mitt intel kort på den ena servern :/
<Screedo^> har inte avancerat fliken under egenskaper :S
<goran> just nu så har: proprietär FGLRX-grafikrutin för ATI/AMD
<Kurdistan> goran: bra. :)
<goran> Kurdistan: jo, men när jag spelar upp video så finns det en viss delay i uppspelningen, det går att titta på men är lite störande
<Kurdistan> goran: tearing?
<Kurdistan> goran: Ati Catalyst Control Center
<Kurdistan> Click on Display Options -> Tear Free
<Kurdistan> Check the box that says Enable Tear Free Desktop to reduce tearing
<Kurdistan> Click on Apply
<Kurdistan> Click on OK
<goran> svårt o beskriva, videon rullar på fint, men det känns som om det finns en liten fördröjning, kan det ha med andra grafikinställningar, upplösning osv  att göra
<goran> display?
<Kurdistan> goran: smidigaste sättet ha de senaste drivrutiner för ati: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates  . Finns beskrivning hur man går tillväga.
<Kurdistan> goran: sitter inte framför en ATI burk, men detta fann jag på nätet.
<le`emil> Barre: http://namingschemes.com/ appropå att döpa sina burkar
<goran> Kurdistan: ok, har följt instuktionerna i länken, har laddat ner paketet, hur ser jag nu till att det används?
<Kurdistan> goran: följde du verkligen instruktionen?
<goran> japp
<Kurdistan> tvivlar :)
<goran> varför det? kanske är det uppdaterar nu, är nybörjajre så jag fattar kanske inte vad som har hänt :)
<Kurdistan> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates 2. sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade 3. Starta om din burk.
<goran> aha, starta om steget är kvar o göra :)
<Kurdistan> steg 1 & 2 krävs terminalen.
<Kurdistan> goran: du kan starta om via terminalen också skriv reboot.
<Kurdistan> :) bäst du sparar och stänger saker innan. eller så startar du om på det vanliga sättet.
<Screedo^> Barre, här?
<goran> omstart klar
<Philip5> och du är tillbaka. ett gott tecken
<Linda^> och jag är tillbaka. Inte ett gott tecken :P
<Philip5> Linda^: oj oj oj
<Philip5> Linda^: behöver jag vara orolig??!! :O
<Linda^> Philip5: Japp! Be afraid!
<Kurdistan> :) irc-kärlek sötsak.
<Philip5> Linda^: du skulle bara veta
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det är Linda^ som är galen i mig men kärleken är lite obesvarad
<Philip5> jag tror det bara är för att jag är op
<Philip5> inte för att jag är en sådan underbar person
<Linda^> Haha ja. SÅ är det!
<Linda^> Inte alls för att det ego är så stort. Nejdå :P
 * Philip5 känner mig lite som realbot helt plötsligt... :O
<Philip5> nepp
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) hur gjorde du så?
<Kurdistan> * Philip5 känner mig lite som realbot helt plötsligt... :O
<Linda^> /me ..?
<Linda^> /me känner sig.. osv
<Philip5> precisa
 * Linda^ slår på Philip5 
<Philip5> eller /action går bra
<Philip5> går bra i vissa klienter
<Linda^> :o
<Linda^> aldrig hört om /action
<HeMan> Kurdistan: /me kan man använda
 * HeMan spänner musklerna
<sakjur> slashaction låter som ett dåligt mIRC-alias..
<Philip5> sakjur: så kan det vara
<HeMan> slashme låter lite dåligt det med
<Philip5> sakjur slash HeMan låter lite kinky
<Philip5> slash-kulturen är lite kinky hela den.
<Philip5> sånt som fjortisar går i gång på
<HeMan> Stig slas Claesson *badumdish*
<Philip5> hehe?!
<HeMan> nån som minns Slas?
<Philip5> med den stavningen?
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> enligt wikipedia i alla fall
<HeMan> trodde det var slaas
<Philip5> HeMan: jag tänkte mer på att det här var en typ av slash för dig: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slash_fiction
<Philip5> iaf, kan inte säga att jag minns slas men vet vem han är som begrepp
<spacebug-> hum
<HeMan> vet inte om det är dialektalt, men en "ränna" som man har in genom ett fönster i källaren som man låter veden åka på när man tar in den kallas slas
<Philip5> i min värld vet jag inte ens att det fanns ett ord för en sådan ränna
<HeMan> Philip5: hehe, lite roligt att jag faktiskt varit inne på den där wikipedia-artikeln tidigare!
 * Philip5 brukar inte använda sådana
<Philip5> HeMan: så klart du har! och läst alla sajter med alla noveller!
<HeMan> Philip5: fel
<HeMan> Philip5: det är jag som skrivit dom!
<Philip5> så kan det också vara
 * Kurdistan är bäst.
<Kurdistan> HeMan: :) tack.
<HeMan> Coffe!
<Coffe> HeMan,
<HeMan> Coffe: en till med ipv6 utan reverse-dns!
<HeMan> :)
<Coffe> jaou . jag jobbar just nu på det
<HeMan> vi ska byta ipv6-nät snart
<HeMan> tele2 har gjort om sitt nät så vi får göra om lite
<HeMan> men det är inga större problem då vi inte kör så många tjänster via ipv6 än
<HeMan> Coffe: kör ni bara dhcpv6 eller kör ni radvd med?
<Coffe> än så länge statiska .. men du behöver la radvd även om du har dhcp ? för att klienterna ska hitta
 * Kurdistan undrar hur det gick för goran.
<Kurdistan> :) roligt.
<Coffe> undrar varför min DNS har slutat leka
<Coffe> å varför min reverse slutat
<goran> Kurdistan: startade om men vet inte riktigt vad som hände, tror att videouppspelninigen blev bättre
<goran> blev lite trött av allt trixande ;)
<goran> ska ju ge bort den här datorn, därav allt trixande, men tror nog att den nya ägaren får trixa vidare :D
<bittin> hjälper en snubbe att sätta upp en LAMP och ftpserver på Debian mot en 24portars 3COM Switch
<Kimmen> ok
<goran> Kimmen: tack för hjälpen
<Kimmen> goran: np, hoppas det funkar bra nu
<Kurdistan> goran: roligt.
<goran> har kollat in xubuntu o lubunt o annat, och gillar nog de mer än gnome, men som sagt så ska jag inte själv använda datorn
<Kurdistan> goran: ja, man kan trixa mycket med linux. däremot så behöver man knappt trixa om man vet hur man använder disten i frågan.
<Kurdistan> goran: lubuntu håller man kärt.
<Kurdistan> snart kommer lubuntu software center
<Kurdistan> blir bra för alla som inte kan hantera terminalen eller synaptic
<Kurdistan> lubuntu är en komplett ubuntu dist som är lättviktad
<goran> ok, tycker de andra skrivbordsmiljöerna är lite stiligare än gnome
<Kurdistan> uppstart ram användningen ligger på undr 100 mb. närmare 80 mb.
<Kurdistan> goran: gillar man bling bling så är ju; KDE, Unity, Gnome Shell och e17 bättre val.
<spacebug-> när man lägger till en source med 'add-apt-repository' så läggs ju även nycklar till va? Var ligger dessa så man kan spara för framtida ominstallationer mm? Själva sourceen ligger ju undert /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Kimmen> /etc/apt/trusted.gpg eller trustdb.gpg kanske?
<spacebug-> min tanke oxå
<coobra> ge mig kaffe
<spacebug-> ;)
<HeMan> whohoo! patch-bonus!
<Coffe> ok, varför ingen reverse
<andol> spacebug-: låter som om du vill titta på kommandot apt-key
<Coffe> HeMan, kan du kolla min reverse ?
<HeMan> Coffe: ser ut att funka
<andol> spacebug-: apt-key används alltså för att manipulra /etc/apt/trusted.gpg. Du kan lista, importera, exportera, etc
<spacebug-> andol: ah, tack!
<goran> städprogram för ubuntu???? behövs det
<Coffe> loooooool
<Kurdistan> goran: bleachbit.
<goran> för att hitta skräp o dylikt
<Kurdistan> goran: precis som tex windows varianten ccleaner måste du veta vad du tar bort.
<goran> och om man vill surfa lite mer privat???
<CasperN> jävlar vad feta sponsorer Tor hade då, rikast i OSS typ
<Kurdistan> inget slår kurdisk musik. :)
<Kurdistan> balsam för själen.
<HeMan> Kurdistan: poppa lite Hayseed dixies vetja!
<Kurdistan> HeMan: vad är det för konstigt? :P
<HeMan> Kurdistan: bluegrass-covers på bland annat AC/DC
<HeMan> Kurdistan: eller varför inte Beatallica
<HeMan> Kurdistan: mashup mellan Beatles och Metallica
<realubot> CasperN: Jag tycker Tor förtjänar rika sponsorer. Det är en väldigt viktig tjänst.
<realubot> CasperN: Eller du kanske var ironisk. :S
<Kurdistan> HeMan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnrjBrd96RU . njut.
<HeMan> Kurdistan: nu blev jag ju hungrig! :)
<HeMan> Kurdistan: förknippar sån musik med god mat...
<CasperN> realubot: ja det är väl bra,, men så läser man att SIDA sponsrar och det gillar jag väl inte riktigt, de andra är dock helt ok :)
<Kurdistan> HeMan: det är en romantisk sång.
<Kurdistan> eller lite tragedi blandat i det också.
<Kurdistan> bara tonerna från instrumentet får mig hamna i trans
<HeMan> lite trixigt att jobba när man är i trans... :)
<HeMan> Kurdistan: har du länk till nån lite mer upp tempo?
<Kurdistan> HeMan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG0wpS-iFYs . ett av de allra vackraste instrumenten.
<Kurdistan> av flöjt instrumenten.
<Kurdistan> HeMan: rock eller menar du mer klubb/dans musik?
<HeMan> Kurdistan: njae, lite samma stil fast något snabbare låtar
<Kurdistan> HeMan: :) jag gillar sorgliga låtar.
<HeMan> Kurdistan: :)
<HeMan> nåväl, dags att slänga sig i SL's händer och hoppas man hinner hem och hämta barnen i tid!
<coobra> HeMan: kolla vinden :p
<Kurdistan> HeMan: här har du tempo låt; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Jg1PS6VKA
<Kurdistan> HeMan: typisk kurdisk fest musik. känner du rytmen som bara sveper en. :P
<HeMan> Kurdistan: ska spela den för tunnelbanetågschaffören får jag se om det går fortare!
<Kurdistan> HeMan: haha. om det är kurd så får du nog en kram.
<bittin> whats wrong if i get E: Unable to lock directory ?
<Kurdistan> bittin: :) detta är inte lubuntus forum.
<Kurdistan> bittin: menar kanal. :P
<bittin> Kurdistan, det är Debian det gäller
<bittin> men ja
<Kurdistan> bittin: debian är bra grejer.
<bittin> ja
<bittin> försöker sätta upp en VPS åt en snubbe
<bittin> men får 11: Resource temporarily unavilable på /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<bittin> kom på det nu
<realubot> CasperN: Jag tycker det är ok att SIDA sponsrar.
<realubot> CasperN: Tor används ju av folk i odemokratiska länder för att kommunicera "riskfritt".
<bittin> Kurdistan, fixade det
<bittin> ska få en 24portars 3COM switch för 1timmes jobb :p
<Barre> Screedo^: nu är jag här, till och från under kvällen (mest ifrån)
<Barre> le`emil: kul sida :)
<Barre> le`emil: jag klättrar på listan, snart i rygg på dig ;)
<Screedo^> lugnt, jag googlar som tusan, velar lite hit och lite dit :)
<Barre> jahopp.. visade sig att man praktiskt taget är granne med Daniel Stenberg.. O.o
<Philip5> puh! äntligen är maxjezy här så man kan känna sig lugn ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja visst
<maxjezy> men dagon har gett upp
<Philip5> dålig stil, fast ibland så hänger han bara i andra kanaler
<Philip5> nästan värre
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> han dissar mig
<maxjezy> han hatar mig
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> mord i sinnet
<Peyam> Heeeeej everybody
<Screedo^> hej
<bittin> Tjena, någon som har PC133 SDRAM till övers nånstans?
<Screedo> Och jag trodde jag hade gmala lik i garaget... :)
<Screedo> gamla*
<Screedo> tyvärr, kan inte hjälpa dig där.
<bittin> ah
<bittin> vad har du då?
<Screedo> ddr2
<Screedo> 3200, har nog lite 2100 också
<bittin> ah
<goran> kan ej skriva ut, nyinstalerad ubuntu, två dagar sedan
<goran> datorn hittar skrivaren, nytt bläck i skrivaren, men pappret bara går igenom
<Philip5> goran: kolla vilka drivisar du använder för skrivaren. finns det alternativa av samma så testa olika
<goran> finns bara ett alternativ att välja på
<goran> löste sig, öppnade med Adobe och nu funkar det
<goran> med Dokumentvisaren funkade det inte
<goran> Philip5: vet du kanske om något fiffigt program som gör att man välja färg på mappar?
<Peyam_> goran:  Nej det finns inte annars kan du googla
<goran> ok, föstår verkligen inte varför varken windivs eller linux har det alternativet, det vore grymt praktiskt
<phnom> goran: Det finns emblems istället :P Och man kan byta färg om man har rätt ikontema ;)
<maxjezy> eller så kan man döpa mapparna till färger
<Philip5> goran: jag kör inte gnome/unity så jag har inte samma grej för sånt som du
<maxjezy> goran, du vet att du kan ändra färg i mapparna
<maxjezy> inte vad du va ute efter iaf
<goran> phnom: vilken ikontema ska man ha för att kunna byta färger?
<goran> Philip5: jo jag vet att du kör KDE, vi har talats vi tidigare fast under "olja"
<Philip5> goran: jajo, kde är bäst :D
<phnom> goran: Vilket som helst som kommer i flera färger
<goran> dela upp hårddisken i Ubuntu. Vet att man ska göra det i windows ( C: och D: t.ex), ha program på den ena och mappar mm på den andra. Ska man göra likadant i Ubuntu???
<Linda^> Vadå ska?
<Linda^> Det gör man väl som man vill?
<goran> hur kollar man för övrigt storlek på hårddisken och externa enheter i Ubuntu?
<goran> Linda^: har för mig att det rekomenderas, inte obligatoriskt :)
<Peyam_> goran: det finns väl olika partition manager som det finns påå windows?
<Peyam_> jaha
<Peyam_> sorry läste fel
<Linda^> goran: högerklick - egenskaper kör jag på.
 * Linda^ sätter på Peyam_ ett par glasögon :P
<goran> Peyam_: jo, fast jag får inte upp hårddisken någonstans så att jag kan högrklicka
<Linda^> Peyam_: Places - computer
<Linda^> places , menyn högst upp på din skärm :)
<goran> Linda^: går in där du säger, men kan inte se hårdisken någonstans, den externa hårddisken syns, men inte den som finns i datorn
<Linda^> står det inte filsystem?
<Linda^> File system
<goran> i filsystem finns en mängd mappar
<Linda^> duh
<Linda^> högerklicka på "file system"
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> det är din dator
<Linda^> hårddisk*
<Linda^> trodde jag du förstod :(
<goran> jaha, nu har datorn hängt upp sig, fast bara mappöppnaren dock
<goran> vad ska man göra när någonting hänger upp sig i ubuntu; ctrl alt delete?
<cahoot> kan du öppna en terminal?
<goran> helt skumt, jag kan öppna nya mappar, men när jag vill stänga en öppnad mapp så går det inte
<goran> hände precis nu
<goran> kan öppna terminal
<haffe_> Tjo.
<haffe_> Har någon av er en gissning på var jag kan få tag på en lämplig kartong till en dator som jag behöver skicka?
<Screedo> kan du inte köpa en flytt låda+
<Screedo> ?*
<cptblood> haffe_: se om du har nån datoraffär i närheten som kanske har nån du kan få/köpa
<haffe_> Det finns inga i närheten.
<Kurdistan> varför ska man köpa en flytt låda? gå till närmaste livsmedelsbutik och fråga om de kan ge en.
<Kurdistan> de tar ju inte betalt för något dem ändå kommer slänga.
<Screedo> ÖB; ikea, optimera, bauhaus, etc. etc
 * phnom skulle inte kalla en flyttlåda för en "lämplig kartong"
<phnom> De brukar ju vara rätt mycket större än man behöver...
<Screedo> använder man bara något br aosm fyllnadsmaterial så är det inga problem.
<Screedo> bra som*
<phnom> Stryk det, jag tänkte fel... Bananlåda != flyttkartong. :)
<Screedo> :)
<CryingFreeman> NÃ¥n som vill vara med och spela lite http://redeclipse.net ?
<[Spooky]> Hej på er!
<le`emil> Barre och andra: http://pastebin.com/hsTfxfD9 är det kört när man får det här på en disk. HHjälper en polare med en som inte vill igång.
<Barre> le`emil: nyinstallation?
<Barre> le`emil: prova att dra ut hdd-kabel, sätta i igen, dra ut och sätt i. Så att det inte är oxideringar på kontakterna bara...
<Barre> kommer vara borta ett tag, hoppas jag är tbx senare ikväll
<Philip5> goran: har du ordning på allt nu?
<goran> mer eller mindre
<goran> datorn hängde upp sig förut av någon anledning, men men...
<goran> fick inte riktigt svar förut om jag skulle dela upp disken i två, vet inte om det fyller något syfte i linux
<vacum> smidigt att ha sånt man vill spara vid ominstallation eller liknande på egen partition
<vacum> föredrar att ha allt sånt på andra maskiner än den lokala
<Philip5> Kurdistan: var du i st pergallerian och hängde hela eftermiddagen idag då?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: såg allt att du inte var i kanalen under vissa tider där så vi förstår nog vad du gjorde ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) vad yrar du om som en gammal h-nd?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: du spanade i st per hela eftermiddagen
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du har livlig fantasi. :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: http://kanal5.se/modelljakten
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :).
<Philip5> Kurdistan: st pergallerian var smockfull med tonårstjejer som trodde de hade vad som krävs för att bli modell
<Kurdistan> Philip5: stackars dem.
<Kurdistan> vad ska man säga.
<difree> alla väntar in brudarena... stendött, synd att jag inte är en brud.. återgår till ljudboken svenska hackare
<cellsite60> en ganska bra ock intressant bok det
<difree> Den är helt okej faktist.
<goran> ,
<cellsite60> http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=2519&artikel=2447808
<cellsite60> kan du ladda ner om du e intressarad
<difree> tackar cellsite60 :)
<cellsite60> Kan även tipsa om S.H.A Swedish Hackers Association skriven av Jan Svensson
<difree> Nu har jag att lyssna på hela helgen. Det är intressant att fundera runt hur hackare blir bemötta, och hur hackare bemöter sin omvärld
<cellsite60> när vi ändå är inne på ämnet så tipsar jag dig om Cuckoos Egg av Clifford Stoll
<cellsite60> japp vädigt intressant
<difree> Jag har inte lyssnat på böcker på länge, rätt mysigt att släcka ner och bara lyssna... läsböckernas tid är förbi för mig.
<cellsite60> Finns ju även In the biginning was the command line av Neal Stephenson
<cellsite60> japp de har du rätt i
<cellsite60> denna kan du om du vill läsa gratis här: http://artlung.com/smorgasborg/C_R_Y_P_T_O_N_O_M_I_C_O_N.shtml
<difree> :D nu kommer jag att bli intellektuell :D
<cellsite60> hehehe
<cellsite60> intressant läsning
<difree> Känns det inte lite som att hackrnas tid är förbi, fildelningen död som debattämne, datorerna börar bli vardagsmat och allt kul är slut ?...
<cellsite60> jo onekligen känns det nästan så
<cellsite60> det va roligare när man satt med sin gamla C64, knäckte spel, bytte diskar och kasetter på diverse "copy party" :P
<difree> hahaah det är nostalgi det _D
<cellsite60> hehe japp så de smäller om det
<difree> c64an ligger fem meter bort, hur kan jag ha glömt henne så totalt... : / gamla goa commodore med handboken som lärde en göra balonger och sprites :D, sen assembler kod och lite poke och peek, skruvandes på tonhuvveds lutning för att favvospelet inte laddade bra heh
<cellsite60> hehehe that takes me back =)
<difree> :D kunde nog hela adress stacken  huvvet på den maskinen en gång i tiden :D
<difree> drömmarnas tid det
<cellsite60> ja det kan man lugnt säga, nu minns ja inte längre vilken kombination man skulle trycka för att få fram "press play on tape"
<difree> jag har nog glömt det mesta med om den maskinen, trotts hundratals timmar som man satt och pillade
<cellsite60> ja samma här
<cellsite60> hehe det blev ju ett X antal timmar till föräldrarnas stora förtret :P
<difree> ojaaa, varenda minut kändes värdefull då
<cellsite60> hehe ja verkligen =)
<cellsite60> good times
<difree> jag funderade lite på att lägga in en basic i datorn igår och skriva lite i qbasic, mest på skoj
<cellsite60> hehe kul
<difree> jag tröttnade på programering efter c64 tiden.. sitter sen några dagar och försöker lära mig c++, ganska kul faktist
<cellsite60> finns ju en del fina emulatorer att leka med men det går ju inte upp mot the real thing
<cellsite60> jo det blev inte mycket sånt efter den tiden
<difree> haha konstigt att det blev så
<cellsite60> börja knacka lite html i texteditor nångång runt 98
<cellsite60> men det svalna ganska snabbt
<cellsite60> det med
<difree> html är mer basic för mig, använder det ibland än, gjorde en google widget i html och på deras sida
<cellsite60> aha ok
<difree> gillar inte dom där avancerade snygga grejjorna
<cellsite60> den e väl uppe i version 5 nu va
<difree> bara det funkar :d
<cellsite60> haha ja precis
<difree> inte en aning :D vilken version som körs
<cellsite60> jag personligen gillar ju den med hardcore stilen av html, dvs direkt i en texteditor utan nåt wysiwyg vertyg ;O
<cellsite60> :P
<difree> samma, brukar knapra ihop det med nano och ibland gedit
<cellsite60> sweet
<difree> vi är väl datapensionärer snart :D
<cellsite60> haha ja det känns nästan så :D
<cellsite60> men som tur är finns det alltid nåt nytt att lära sig =)
<difree> men en sak ska jag göra innan pensionen, ska göra ett c++ som styr lpt porten för att mäta och styra lite lampor och saker.. sen lägga på ett snyggt qt gui till det
<difree> sant
<cellsite60> det låter som ett trevligt projekt =)
<difree> vi får inte tappa lusten och tro att allt bara är hightech som görs bra av 12000 uers
<difree> jag hoppas det, ser fram emot det iaf : ))
<cellsite60> =)
<difree> tar och droppar lite till ljudfilen du postade förrut, nice to see you : )...
<cellsite60> japp japp hadet göttans
<cellsite60> desamma
<goran> hur ställer man in så att bittorrent automatiskt startar näm man vill ladda ner?
<difree> goran, hur ska en dator veta när du vill ladda ner ; ) .. jag använder qbittorrent och kan i inställningar/hämtningar aktivera att torrenten ska starta direkt
<difree> jag har slopat transmission, tycker qbittorrent är klart bästa klienten just nu
 * difree afk
<goran> precis, men hittar inte de inställningarna
<maxjezy> deluge är bäst som torrentklient
<bittin`> ska ni med o se Håkan Hellström imorgon?
<maxjezy> hur sätter man ignore på xchat
<maxjezy> löste det själv
<maxjezy> tackar för eventuella svar från de jag ignorerat
<realubot> gusnan: Standard i Transmission är att fildelningen börjar samtidigt som du addar torrenten.
<gusnan> realubot, nu fick du fel på din tab-completion. :)
<realubot> gusnan: Ja. Suck.
<realubot> Goran har loggat ut.
<bittin`> kom igen lena vad skulle vi annars göra
<Linda^> Ska bittin kolla på håkan på fredag?
<bittin`> Linda^: ja
<Linda^> Tur att jag skippar :P
<Philip5> Linda^: tidelipom
<bittin`> det är typ 20 timmar tills han lirar
<Linda^> Philip5: what?
<Philip5> ummm
<bittin`> har gillat HÃ¥kan sen bede tiden :>
 * einand slår x_link med att dansa 00:00 före honom
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> Oj, det var på håret
<x_link> ;D
<x_link> Dags att sova, god natt!
<Philip5> x_link: du kämpar på. +1
<bittin`> jävla idiot människor det finns på http://www.aspergerforum.se eller så jag konstig
<realubot> bittin`: Det är ju lite konstigt att du hänger på deras forum.
<bittin`> realubot: varför då, då jag har diagnosen?
<realubot> bittin`: Jaha. Det visste jag inte. Ursäkta mig då.
<realubot> bittin`: Jag trodde bara att du trillar in på forumet av en slump.
<bittin`> um ne
<difree> Det finns idioter var som helst, man behöver inet vara diognisterad för att hitta dom :P
<bittin`> sant
<realubot> bittin`: Hur påverkar det dig att du har Asberger då?
<bittin`> jag vet inte riktigt jag har väl ett väldigt extremt datorintresse
<bittin`> och är blyg etc
<difree> jag har stort data intresse utan att ha ngn diagnos :D
<realubot> bittin`: Blyghet och datorintresse är ju ändå inte tillräckligt för en Asberger-diagnos? Då skulle halva kanlen ha Asberger. ;)
<difree> och 'är blyg med, eller var iaf
<difree> :D
<difree> kanske alla på kanalen skulle få den diagnosen om dom testade sig heh
<difree> min diagnos, databergers,
<realubot> bittin`: Det måste vara kämpigt att ha en sådan diagnos?
<realubot> Jag menar det är alltid kämpigt att stick ut från mängden.
<difree> äh, varför ska sånt vara jobbigt ?, man är den man är oavsett om man har en diagnos eller inte :P nej nu blir det film
<bittin`> måste dra hit nångång: http://www.sk0mt.net/tsaeng.html
<itmannen> Hur less blir man på en skala att ha sovit framför TV halva kvällen ? Suck
<realubot> itmannen: Haha
<realubot> itmannen: Jag postade precis ett svar till dig i Folding-tråden i forumet.
<itmannen> realubot,  Hm. Skratta lagom du :)
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  Då måste jag läsa. Hoppas det är något spännande
<realubot> itmannen: Det är GPU som gäller om man vill lira med dom hårda grabbarna.
<realubot> itmannen: Nja, inte så spännande. Men jag har lagt till lite länkar om GPU i Linux under punkt 4 i guiden.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo jag har föstått det. Men jag är en mjukiskille :D
<itmannen> realubot, Perfekt !
<realubot> itmannen: Jo. Du ser ju på Dalnix. Han leker ju med oss. :)
<realubot> Utklassning.
<itmannen> realubot,  Prata inte om den mannen :D
<itmannen> realubot,  Men vänta till nästa vecka då mitt nya grafikkort kommer. Då ni
<realubot> itmannen: Om jag förstår det rätt så ska man använde en speciell version av CUDA toolkit tillsammans med Windows GPU3 Client i Wine istället för linuxklienten.
<itmannen> realubot, Jo jag har skymtat något sådant. men inte orkat lusläsa ännu
<realubot> itmannen: Jag ska göra ett seriöst försök någon dag framöver att få GPU-vikningen att fungerar på mitt system. Om det fungerar så uppdaterar jag guiden med en enkel steg-för-steg guide.
<itmannen> realubot,  Du är en heder för kåren
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<realubot> Det är så otroligt mycket effektivare att använda GPU så det går inte att utesluta om laget ska ha en chans.
<itmannen> realubot,  Då har jag något att se fram emot till mitten av nästa vecka
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, om jag lyckas. Men larsemil har ju lyckats på något sätt i.a.f.
<itmannen> realubot,  Alla för en, en för alla. Som Robin Hood sa. Eller vem det nu var :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo men han fick hålla på nästan en hel dag
<itmannen> realubot,  Och över min döda kropp att jag kör igång en windows för att tjäna poäng
<realubot> itmannen: Mm, vi får se hur det går. Jag tänker inte gå över till Windows.
<itmannen> realubot,  Precis. Vi för testa GPU i Linux. Annars får GPU vara för mig
<itmannen> Nu ska denna gubbe göra kväll. Främmande imorgon bitti. Ha de folket
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-09
<jiggy> Har inte varit inne här på över 1½ år och jag känner igen flera namn.
<Linda^> Inte mitt!
<coobra> :D
<Linda^> :o
<coobra> Linda^:  :d
<Linda^> coobra: vadå? :(
<coobra> varför surminen
<Linda^> Ingen surmin
<Linda^> Det är min defaultmin
<Linda^> JAG SER UT SÅ!
<Linda^> :p
<coobra> jaså
<Linda^> Du ska se irl
<Linda^> alla ba "varför är du så sur för?"
<coobra> bild ?
<Linda^> nä
<Linda^> :D
<coobra> jo
<coobra> visa nu
<Linda^> bah
<Linda^> visa själv
<gusnan> nu vill vi ju se bild - har du sagt A så får du... :)
<Linda^> får jag.... VADÅ? :( Inte säga b! Som alla andra gör mot mig jämt.
<Linda^> Fyfan..
<gusnan> hahaha
<Linda^> Mm!
<coobra> http://www.mixxnet.net/assets/images/staff/coobra.jpg
<coobra> mig
<Linda^> VARFÖR SER DU SÅ ARG UT? :<<<<<
<coobra> haha
<coobra> arg
<coobra> jag är sjukt förvirad där
<Linda^> Tycker du ser arg ut :(
<coobra> Linda^: bild ?
<Linda^> omeh
<Linda^> väntarå
<Linda^> såååå
<Linda^> notice
<coobra> 0.5
<coobra> hela då
<Linda^> wat
<coobra> du är halv
<Linda^> jaha
<Linda^> Jamen
<Linda^> Det ska va så
<coobra> du ser inte så sur ut
<Linda^> Jag anstränger mig
<Linda^> SÃ¥ folk inte ska klaga
<coobra> hehe
<Linda^> ändå klagar dom!! Jag nämner inga namn men... En av dom nickar coobra
<Linda^> :((((
<coobra> hahaha
<Linda^> mhm!
<Linda^> SÃ¥..
<Linda^> Sova eller?
<coobra> snart så
<Linda^> Nej! Gå genast och lägg dig.
<Linda^> coobra: Du borde lära av Jiggy :P
<Linda^> coobra: Blev du suuuuur?
<coobra> nä
<Linda^> chatta då
<Linda^> nä juste
<Linda^> du skulle sova
<Linda^> sa jag
<Linda^> >_<
<phnom> Morrn
<Kimmen_> morning
<whomee> mörrn
<Barre> nirrb
<Barre> morrn menar jag
<coobra> Barre: bakis ?
<Haffe> Mors.
<Kimmen> nån som vet hur man sätter upp growl i ubuntu?
<Kimmen> hittar inget paket för det och en snabb sökning på nätet gav inget, slipper gärna kompilera själv
<Kimmen> om det ens är möjligt =/
<le`emil> Barre: nej en gammal disk som inte vill igång när man sätter igång den
<le`emil> jag tror det är kört
<Barre> coobra: nej, fel tangenthållning...
<Barre> le`emil: ja, det kan vara krashad disk.. felmeddelandet kan man dock få när ATA-kabeln är dålig
<le`emil> en ny kabel ur förpackning. och den funkade inte i usb heller innan.
<Barre> ahh...
<drmegahertz> Kimmen: growl är ju för OS X, även om det finns många alternativ, där notifyosd är ubuntus egna
<Kimmen> nmjo det vet jag, problemet är att jag har en del applikationer jag vill ha notifieringar ifrån till bl.a. android telefon. Det enda notifieringsprogram som stöds i alla applikationer och plattformar är growl men jag har ingen mac =/
<amelia> morrn!
<phnom> Kimmen: En snabb googling säger att det går men att du får kompilera själv
<Kimmen> phnom: jag hittade growl for linux men den kräver gui, har bara cli där det är tänkt att köras
<Kimmen> verkar kört
<phnom> Kimmen: http://www.kunugiken.com/os-x/sending-growl-messages-from-ubuntu ?
<phnom> Det jobbigaste verkar vara att få ut filerna från dmg-filen, men det borde la även utan en mac kan man tycka.
<Kimmen> phnom: ska kika, verkar lovande
<Coffe> HeMan, vaken ?
<le`emil> snön ligger så tung på taken att inte ens HeMan är vaken
<amelia> haha
<amelia> nej, undrar var farbror HeMan är idag.
<le`emil> amelia sitter på tuben och värmer baken
<le`emil> Barre han sover han är en riktigt slak'en
<Coffe> någon som sitter på ipv6 nu ?
<le`emil> realubot han är borta den kraken
<le`emil> medans bamsefar slåss med cisco-draken
<antii> ahahha
<le`emil> antii äter bajs o gillar smaken
<le`emil> HA!
<antii> ;P
<amelia> hahaha
<antii> svin
<le`emil> på larsemils rim har man aldrig sett maken
<amelia> det är ju faktist bamsefar som ligger och sover idag... han är tydligen beredskapsledig..
<le`emil> vilka jobb ni har
<amelia> vadå?
<amelia> jag får inge mer beredskapsledighet.
<andol> Coffe: Jorå, hurså?
<andol> amelia: Fast då slipper du även beredskap?
<amelia> andol: nej
<Coffe> andol,  jag kan inte ansluta via ipv6 idag. och jag gjorde inga förändringar igår. så jag undrar om det är min ISP som har gjort något
<amelia> facket har gjort en av sina strålande insatser igen.. :(
<Barre> NÃ¥got jag vet
<Barre> är att le`emil är poet
<Barre> han rimmar i kanalen
<Barre> som om det kom från analen
<Barre> för hans rim är som en kladdig smet
<le`emil> Barre Barre sluta drömma
<le`emil> att knäcka mig e bara o glömma
<le`emil> för här är kungen på rim och reson
<le`emil> på din poesi finns ingen fason
<le`emil> jag menar, åk hem och lek med din dator
<le`emil> sen du installera win7 låter fläktarna som en alligator
<Barre> !paste | le`emil
<ubot2`> le`emil: Använd http://paste.ubuntu.com om du vill klistra in 4+ rader. Klistra sedan in länken i kanalen så hjälper den som kan :-)
<Barre> ;)
<l`emil> och god morgon på er alla
<l`emil> nog med poesi, back to CSS 0/
<amelia> haha, poesi-battle i kanalen idag... vad trevligt.
<Coffe> SÃ¥
<Coffe> andol,  kan du kolla min host å reverse om de slår upp för dig ?
<bittin> Godmorgon
<HeMan> Morrn!
<l`emil> Barre: börjar bli orolig för hur du klättrar i listorna
<l`emil> yayy 10 000
<l`emil> hur är det man bygger om dkms paketen till kärnan efter att ha gjort några ändringar?
<Pingviller> poet-ubuntu ftw?
<Barre> l`emil: om ett par veckor är jag om dig ;P
<l`emil> Barre: vad väntar för stordåd?
<Barre> huh?
<l`emil> ja du måste ju göra något särskilt för att komma om. :D
<Barre> rootar dina maskiner och ersetter fah med en simulator..
<l`emil> haha, roota mina maskiner och byt nick till barre? ;)
<l`emil> installerar gimp 2.7.1 så att jag kan köra single window samt grupperade lager
<Barre> :)
<Philip5> l`emil: nackdelen med gimp 2.7.x tror jag är att man inte kan spara i lika många format än
<l`emil> Barre: sen jag fick igång min ibm system z så blev det fart på foldingen
<l`emil> Philip5: du kan exportera till väldigt många format
<l`emil> Philip5: jag behöver png jpg och xcf / psd. Så det räcker och det fungerar för mig
<Philip5> l`emil: där ser man
<l`emil> men trodde 2.7.1 hade stöd för grupperade lager.. :/
<Barre> du kan vara ett grupperat lager ^.^
<Philip5> jag har 2.7.2 installerat
<phnom> Din mamma är ett grupperat lager.
<madbear> looooool phnom
<madbear> bäst idag
<madbear> någon, byt topic
<HeMan> undrar om jag är för gammal för att förstå storheten i phnom's skämt
<delhage> I dagens ledare i Computersweden står det sll-certifikat, 5 gånger, inklusive rubriken...
<bamsefar> :D
<andol> Coffe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685833/
<Coffe> andol, de ser ju helt rätt ut va jag kan se
<l`emil> Philip5: var visst 2.7.3 jag hade
<l`emil> Barre: ju mer jag tänker på din kioskvältare desto mer vill jag labba med iden
<Philip5> einand: vad har du för monstermaskin som du kör folding@home med??
<Coffe> med bra GPU så klarar man allt
<Philip5> så kan det vara
<l`emil> jag har en dålig gpu och har ju ganska många poäng ändå
<l`emil> tror dock ein sitter i windows och foldar. :D
<Philip5> säkert
<Philip5> vi säger att han fuskar ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> vi vill se amelia vinka! vi vill se amelia vinka!
<Philip5> ge mig ett A, ge mig ett M, ge mig ett E, ge mig ett L, ge mig ett I, ge mig ett A! vad blir det? AMELIA! Wooohhhooo... GO AMELIA!
<l`emil> Philip5: men tror du inte jag gör det då? som har mycket mer?
<Philip5> l`emil: säkert
<l`emil> bara linux här. men gpu är det som ger poäng
 * amelia vinkar till Philip5 
<Philip5> amelia: woohoo!
<Philip5> amelia: tyckte det verkade som du behövde lite pepp när du gäspade
<l`emil> vi har sett amelia vinka, vi har sett amelia vinka!
<amelia> Philip5: kör du också folding@home?
<Philip5> amelia: kör och kör... testade lite
<amelia> Philip5: aha
<Philip5> amelia: vill mest ligga göra Barre bara :D
<amelia> Philip5: jag också, fast för ett annat projekt.
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> amelia: du får sätta upp feta grids och köra på :)
<amelia> Philip5: hehe, i wish
<Philip5> vore lite kul
<HeMan> amelia: har du nägon Sun med FC-AL?
<Philip5> HeMan: fast just nu har hon nog bara ibm-burkar på jobbet  ;)
<amelia> HeMan: vet inte. jag har en Sun.
<amelia> Philip5: det finns sun också
<Philip5> åhå
<HeMan> amelia: LG (som följde med när jag var förbi) behöver rädda data på en FC-AL-disk och skulle behöva låna en maskin
<HeMan> Barre: du har inget gammalt junk med FC-AL?
<amelia> HeMan: FC-AL, någon form av fiberchannel?
<lilleman72> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7urR3ouKIQE&feature=related
<lilleman72> lol
<HeMan> amelia: inte om du frågar Barre, men FC-AL står för Fiber channel arbitrated loop
<HeMan> amelia: finns som koppar med
<amelia> HeMan: jag har faktiskt ingen anning.
<amelia> HeMan: har en 420R det så har jag det, annars inte.
<amelia> eller om någon av alphorna kanske har..
<Barre> HeMan: nope, vad skall du med FCAL till?   Är det HBA du är ute efter så kan de flesta moderna HBAkorten köra p2p, FC-AL och FC-Sw, det är bara att ställa in..
<Barre> HeMan: hastigheten är lite annorlinda dock, tror de droppade 1Gb stödet på nyare 8Gb devices
<Barre> Philip5: känner du dig jagad? ;)
<Philip5> Barre: nä jag känner mig helt lugn :)
<Barre> HeMan: ahh.. ser i loggen att du skall försöka rädda en FC-AL disk.  Har den varit direktansluten till en host, eller bakom en array?
<HeMan> amelia: precis en sån han frågade efter!
<HeMan> Barre: direktansluten till host
<amelia> HeMan: vilken?
<HeMan> amelia: 420R
<HeMan> amelia: alternativt 280R
<amelia> HeMan: aha, en sån har jag
<amelia> oj. råkade skriva i priv..
<amelia> HeMan: han är välkommen förbi i helgen och låna den.
<amelia> HeMan: fast på vilkoret att du kommer och fikar igen. :)
<HeMan> amelia: äh va fanken
<HeMan> amelia: vad dy du är på den!
<HeMan> amelia: :)
<amelia> HeMan: haha jag vet.
<goran> hur ändrar man text storleken i firefox, någon som vet?
<amelia> HeMan: men vi bjuder på fikan!
<HeMan> amelia: jamen det var ju det sociala
<goran> dum fråga, löste sig
<amelia> HeMan: meh, hade du inte trevligt sist eller? :P
<HeMan> amelia: jo
<HeMan> amelia: det var jättetrevligt
<amelia> HeMan: dåså
<amelia> :)
<goran> nu har motsvarighetetn till Utforskaren i min nyinstalerade Ubuntu hängt sig tre gånger på 24 timmar, vad kan vara fel?
<cHarNe2> http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/mobiltele/article3262028.ece fan vad glad jag blir :D
<sybariten> en liten bashfråga då....  säg att jag har en katalog där det dagligen kommer in en massa filer. Namnstrukturen bygger på en blandning av datum och lite andra, mer fasta, siffror
<einand> Philip5: vad menar du?
<sybariten> om det alltid finns filer som heter "datum"ronny63 , och man alltid har åtminstone tre fyra dagars gamla filer kvar, då har vi i dag i den katalogen bl.a. 20110909ronny63 , 20110908ronny63 samt 20110907ronny63 . Hur gör jag för att alltid plocka ut den senaste av de tre?
<sybariten> i ett script vill säga. Katalogen innehåller alltså ett hundratal filer men en find på ronny63 kommer bara att ge en tre-fyra filer från de senaste dagarna
<einand> Philip5: jag kör folding at home på GPU på min laptop
<l`emil> einand: i windows!? :D
<einand> ja
<l`emil> :O :O :O
<einand> ja, jag kör windows
<einand> pga att hårdvarutillverkarna suger
<phnom> sybariten, nåt i stil med "find mapp -type d -iname * | sort | head -n 3" kanske?
<sybariten> ah, head... en ren textsökning
<sybariten> tja, varför inte
<Kurdistan> goran: vad är utforskaren?
<sybariten> Kurdistan: win explorer
<l`emil> sybariten: nej, head gör att du visar de tre översta raderna från sort kommandot
<sybariten> phnom: tja, vad är type d där för?
<l`emil> sybariten: man find
<Kurdistan> sybariten: okej.
<phnom> sybariten: DÃ¥ tar den bara mappar
<Kurdistan> goran: utforskaren i ubuntu vilken använder du?
<sybariten> phnom: ah ok, ja det var en fil jag var ute efter men då skippar jag den då
<sybariten> l`emil: jo, men det är ju en approach som bygger på text
<andol> Lite kul, om än inte jättepraktiskt, att komma åt sin irssi från mobilen.
<Barre> andol: det är väldigt praktiskt och roligt ;)
<phnom> sybariten: Ah, -type f då, om du inte vill ha med mappar också
<andol> barre: Fått upp någon vettig skrivhastighet på skärmtangentbordet då?
<Philip5> einand: vad har du för gpu som du kör med då?
<Barre> andol: nope, det tar tid (om jag inte sitter med min xomm-platta, då går det fortare
<Philip5> einand: den verkar få bättre på folding än min intel i7a
<einand> Philip5: ändå kör jag bara 3-4 timmar om dagen, om ens det i snitt
<Philip5> einand: fast det ser ju ut som du bara kört 2 batchar och fått den där poängen
<einand> Philip5: en maskin oavsätt
<Philip5> jo
<einand> Philip5: men klart att gpu är snabbare på sådana beräkningar än vad en generell i7 cpu är
<einand> till och med några år gammal gpu klår en modern x86 cpu för sånt
<Philip5> verkar som det är rätt stor skillnad
<goran> Kurdistan: har det som följde med i instalationen
<goran> Nautilus heter den
<einand> Philip5: hur många ns snitter du per dag
<Kurdistan> goran: hänger sig nautilus för dig?
<Kurdistan> konstigt.
<einand> under performance står det
<goran> Kurdistan: ja, de nhar hängt sig tre gånger, det går inte att stänga ner mappar man öppnat, inte klicka på några knappar, bläddra osv
<Kurdistan> goran: känns som att det kan vara drivrutin fel.
<Kurdistan> eller så är det nautilus bugg.
<goran> underligt nog så går det o öppna ny mappar fast de redan öppnade inte svarar
<einand> Philip5: http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/fa4a215a_folding.png
<Kurdistan> goran: har du funderat på testa Lubuntu?
<einand> Philip5: där stod vist min grafikort med
<einand> Gforce GT 540T
<goran> har för mig att lubuntu inte har en programcentral, krävs lite mer Terminalarbete?
<einand> Gforce GT 540M menar jag
<l`emil> einand: du har värre grafikkort i din laptop än jag i min stationära. :D
<l`emil> goran: varför inte köra standard ubuntu?
<einand> emil tuffa är att den kan växla mellan ett sketet intel kort, och nvidia
<goran> har standard ubuntu
<einand> eller köra parallelt
<einand> så jag kör folding at home på mitt nvidia
<einand> helt ensamt
<einand> och "skrivbordet" på intel
<Kurdistan> goran: du kan installera programcentral i lubuntu.
<Kurdistan> öppna bara synaptic och skriv software centre och tryck för installation.
<l`emil> einand: asus?
<Kurdistan> så har du programcentral precis som i ubuntu.
<l`emil> einand: u36j?
<goran> Kurdistan: ok, bra o veta
<einand> ingen aning vad det är, men tekniken kallas nvidia optimus
<Kurdistan> goran: framtiden kommer lubuntu ha egen programcentral.
<l`emil> einand: har likadant på min laptop. men det har inte stöd för nvidiakortet i ubuntu så kör intel så länge
<einand> Kollat på bumblebee och ironhide?
<einand> fungerar för mig iaf
<l`emil> nej har jag inte gjort
<Kurdistan> l`emil: :) jag har en vän i samma sits.
<goran> Kurdistan: jo, jag har hört det, när kommer det?
<HeMan> hihi, wifi-tetheringen funkar även när jag är i fikarummet med telefonen!
<Kurdistan> l`emil: som einand skrev kan du testa ironhide.
<Kurdistan> bör kunna ändra mellan nvidia eller intel.
<HeMan> men det blev varm...
<Kurdistan> goran: antingen till kommande version eller kommande LTS från start.
<einand> bumblebee is Optimus support for Linux, with real offloading, and not
<einand> switchable graphics.. More important.. it works on Optimus Laptops without a
<einand> graphical multiplexer..
<einand> Bumblebee Supports: Ubuntu, Linux Mint, OpenSuSE and Fedora. More
<einand> are coming.
<Kurdistan> finns dock nu som PPA för de som kör lubuntu.
<Kurdistan> måste dra.
<l`emil> einand:  ska ta en titt på det när tid finns
<l`emil> einand: ser dock inte ut att finnas någon config för min laptop
<einand> tar 3 sekunder att göra en själv
<l`emil> men dåså
<l`emil> det får bli nästa veckas projekt
<Kurdistan> :) nu sitter man i swebuss
<Markslap> Swebus är det la?
<Kurdistan> :) dem har bra uppkoppling på det trådlösa
<lilleman72> Kurdistan vet du om ubuntu stödjer ett gammalt Matrox milenium?
<Kurdistan> synd att min batteri tid suger dolme
<Kurdistan> lilleman72: sök matrox milenium ubuntu
<Kurdistan> på google och se om du får träff
<lilleman72> provar igen då
<K350> Hur söker jag - i terminalen - efter en fil som innehåller ett visst ord eller mening. För att vet ai vilken fil ordet/meningen finns?
<HeMan> K350: find /mydir/ -type f -print0 | xargs -0 grep -il detordetduletar
<K350> Ah superb. Tusen tack!:-)
<delhage> eller grep -irl detordetduletar *, beroende på omständigheterna
<HeMan> eller rgrep
<HeMan> som jag alltid glömmer
<K350> ah, hur fungerar det med rgrep?
<HeMan> rgrep detordetduletar /mydir
<K350> Ah, så oerhört mycket enklare!:-)
<delhage> samma som grep -r eller?
 * delhage har ingen rgrep
<lilleman72> HeMan kan du hjälpa mig & se om natty funkar med matrox Milenium? jag hittar bara från ubuntu 9.10
 * K350 testar rgrep
<HeMan> hehe, rgrep innehåller exec grep -r "$@"
<HeMan> lilleman72: ne tyvärr, har lite dålig koll på grafikkort och hur och om dom funkar med Ubuntu
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> då får jag gå den hårda vägen....PROVA mig fram :P
<delhage> misstänkte nåt sånt
<K350> rgrep är perfekt. Tusen tack igen!!!:-)
<K350> ok måste logga.....
<phnom> lilleman72: Kolla om din modell finns med bland de stödda korten i drivaren? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man4/mga.4.html
<lilleman72> ok ty
<lilleman72> G400 Millennium G400, Millennium G400 MAX, Millennium G450, and
<lilleman72> Marvel G450 eTV
<lilleman72> phnom tack
<lilleman72> G450 e mitt :P
<lilleman72> phnom kan man se jobbet man gör via ssh och sen köra ngt kommando på server & titta på händelse loppet där??
<l`emil> Nej nu är det helg!
<l`emil> herrå!
<lilleman72> herrrå
<phnom> lilleman72: Inte en aning om vad du menar, men gissar jag rätt så borde screen funka :P
<lilleman72> phnom jag sitter på denna burken & kör via ssh in på server..jag startade en installation som kommer att ta ett tag men jag vet inte om jag kan sitta och titta dirr på servernoch svara på eventuella frågor som kommer..jag sitter och spelar nu åxå :p
<phnom> lilleman72: Ja, fast du måste starta det i screen då
<lilleman72> då kan jag inte det :P
<lilleman72> inte som det är nu
<lilleman72> hade inte ens screen installerat ser jag
<lilleman72> men jag vågar inte starta en apt-get nu när jag uppgraderar systemet
<lilleman72> :S
<amelia> snart är det helg..
<cellsite60> det är det redan =)
<phnom> Ja, man kanske skulle ta helg snart
<lilleman72> phnom finns det ngt progg som man kan köra för att kolla så disken är hel/reparera som typ scandisk för win??för den fsck lr vad den heter ser jag inget om några sectorer eller liknande
<phnom> lilleman72: Vad jag vet så kollar fsck sånt. Du kanske får bättre svar om du frågar hela kanalen istället för att highlighta alla som råkar svara på dina andra frågor?
<lilleman72> sry
<lilleman72> men sure
<lilleman72> Finns det ngt progg som man kan köra för att kolla så disken är hel/reparera som typ scandisk för win??för den fsck lr vad den heter ser jag inget om några sectorer eller liknande
<amelia> lilleman72: fsck kollar filsystemet, badblocks kollar efter dåliga blocks och med smartd kan du köra tester på disken (smartd är betydligt mer avancerat, men ger också information om hårdvaran i sig)
<lilleman72> ok ty amelia
<amelia> lilleman72: det kan vara så att smartd redan är aktiverat på din disk. då kan du se output med smartctl --all /dev/sda
<amelia> lilleman72: det du primärt vill titta på är värdena av typen Pre-fail.
<lilleman72> sjukt detta jag ska installera smarttools som den ber mig om men den hittar inte paketet
<lilleman72> lol hur vore det sig om lilleman72 kunde lära sig läsa ordentligt
<lilleman72> vart kan jag se bootlogen på ubuntu?? jag hann bara se ngt med starting grafic device fail
<Screedo> godkväll alla
<lilleman72> kväll
<Peyam> m
<cellsite60> gokväll
<Peyam> Gokväll
<lilleman72> vart kan jag se bootlogen på ubuntu?? jag hann bara se ngt med starting grafic device fail
<Peyam> Vill inte säga
<lilleman72> tack
<lilleman72> lr nite
<cellsite60> system/admin/loggfilsvisare
<lilleman72> cellsite60 loggfilvisare?
<lilleman72> vafan e detta nu då?? har aldrig sett $ efter kattalognamnet
<CasperN> http://chzheroes.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/superheroes-batman-superman-fly-away.jpg
<Recordable> Vart går jag för att stänga av att skärmen slocknar?
<cahoot> energisparinställningar i ngn meny
<cutgaah> hej mina windows borders försvinner när jag trycker på "window menu" till vänster. hur fixar man det?
<Markslap> Installerar Ubuntu.
<Markslap> eh-he-he
<Linda^> lustiga Markslap
<Markslap> Japp.
<Markslap> Klart jag är. :D
<Markslap> Someone had to say it.
<cutgaah> hej mina windows borders försvinner när jag trycker på "window menu" till vänster. hur fixar man det?
<cutgaah> (11.04 i classic "looks", nvidia gfx)
<johanbr> cutgaah, borde inte vara så... vilken drivrutin för nvidia?
<cutgaah> johanbr, senaste? jag vet inte hur man kollar mer än så... det här har jag hittat btw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767304
<johanbr> cutgaah, glxinfo |grep renderer
<cutgaah> johanbr, GeForce GTX 460M/PCI/SSE2
<johanbr> cutgaah, va? får du det som utskrift från ovanstående kommando?
<cutgaah> johanbr, jag får exakt: OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 460M/PCI/SSE2
<johanbr> cutgaah, hmm.. vad säger "grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<cutgaah> johanbr, blev långt så jag testade pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686036/
<johanbr> cutgaah, aha... du har fått nouveau med software rendering, inte konstigt det inte funkar så bra
<johanbr> bästa är nog att installera nvidias stängda drivrutin
<\quit> johanbr: iaf om man vill ha 3d och energispar stöd
<cutgaah> johanbr, vet inte va nouveau ens betyder men ok hur installerar jag den stängda?
<johanbr> enklast är nog att köra jockey-gtk från en terminal
<johanbr> så är det bara att klicka sen
<cutgaah> johanbr, "this driver is activated but not currently in use" de enda alternativaen jag har är remove, help och close. vad göra?
<johanbr> cutgaah, hmm... prova avinstallera paketet xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<cutgaah> avinstallerar den och ominstallerar gfx brb rs
<cutgaah> johanbr, det funkar fortf inte. och nu blir det default window border istället för den jag egentligen hade inställd och det går inte ändra. kan tillägga att jag har compiz installerat och skriver compiz --replace för att återställa bordern
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> så var det fredag.
<johanbr> cutgaah, får du fortfarande samma från "grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<cutgaah> [    16.487] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
<cutgaah> [    16.487] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
<johanbr> aha... nu har du bara vesa
<johanbr> är paketet nvidia-current installerat?
<cutgaah> alltså jag har ju fortfarande current driver activated men inte in use i jockey. eller ska jag jobba synaptic?
<johanbr> ja
<johanbr> syns nvidia-current som installerat?
<cutgaah> mm
<cutgaah> den e där men jag måste dra rs igen massa saker blev konstiga efter grafominstalleringen.. brb igen sry =)
<cutgaah> ok tillbaka nu funkar allt som det brukar (även om problemet är kvaR)
<cutgaah> johanbr, vad göra? (tusen tack för supporten)
<johanbr> cutgaah, lägg hela /var/log/Xorg.0.log på pastebin, posta länk
<cutgaah> johanbr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/686041/
<cutgaah> johanbr, hur går det?
<airboydkitty> Har Ubuntu äntligen skippat idén om att ha en massa olika versioner?
<johanbr> cutgaah, hmm, det där ser helt normalt ut
<johanbr> cutgaah, kan du posta hela utskriften från glxinfo också? (pastebin)
<cutgaah1> johanbr, min vän krigade med routern lite har discat en del, något nytt?
<johanbr> cutgaah, kan du posta hela utskriften från glxinfo också? (pastebin)
<goran> har ändrat lösenord för inloggning på min ubuntu, men det verkar som att det gammla lösenordet gälle för vissa aktiviteter endå???
<cahoot> loggat ut/in?
<cutgaah1> johanbr, done: http://paste.ubuntu.com/686056/
<goran> ändrade lösen ord i "administration, användare och konton" sem stängde av datorn, när jag satte på datorn igen (har ändrat så att lösen inte krävs när man startar datorn) så ville den ha ett lösenord (tror det var för tangentbordet?)
<goran> men det nya lösenordet funkade inte utan fick skriva in det gammla
<johanbr> cutgaah1, hmm, det där ser normalt ut
<Kirill^> god kväll :)
<Kirill^> Nån som snabbt kan förklara hur jag installerar sambons drivare för hennes trådlösa? Dragit hem drivaren från Broadcom's hemsida, samt packat upp den.
<cutgaah1> johanbr, ok, det är inte jätteakut men kan va jobbigt bara.. men är det meningen att det ska stå "this driver is activated but not currently in use", och vad krävs för att den ska stå "in use"?
<Kirill^> Hittar 2 mappar samt en Makefile i mappen
<johanbr> cutgaah1, just det verkar vara en bugg i jockey
<johanbr> allt är ok, men den visar fel
<goran> eller så var det kanske lösen för att aktiver internetanslutning
<cahoot> Kirill^, du vet med säkerhet att du måste använda 'drivare' som du hämtar direkt från Broadcom?
<cutgaah1> johanbr, men ok vi lägger ner eller ville du kolla nåt mer? =)
<Kirill^> cahoot: Yepp, har dem redan. Men sitter och läser deras Readme just nu
<johanbr> cutgaah1, efter det hänt, prova köra "compiz-decorator --replace &" i en terminal och se om det ser normalt ut efter det
<johanbr> det är nog det enda rådet jag har just nu
<Richiie_> Hallå jag har en bash scripting fråga
<cutgaah1> johanbr, den funkar, (även compiz --replace)
<Richiie_> är de möjligt att i ett bash script cat fil | tr "," "\n" > filnamn.txt ?
<Richiie_> har provat köra det rakt av samt exec innan men de vill sig inte hmm
<cutgaah1> johanbr, ok men tusen tack för din tid! trevlig kväll!
<johanbr> cutgaah1, detsamma!
<cahoot> Richiie_, något för sed?
<Richiie_> cahoot: ja antingen sed eller tr, men jag vill modifiera texten o sedan spara i ett skript
<Richiie_> hur exekverar jag det ?
<johanbr> cutgaah1, funkar det att använda menyn efter du kört compiz-decorator?
<cutgaah1> johanbr, JA !!! :D
<Richiie_> :)
<Richiie_> vet hur jag kan köra det direkt i mitt shell men i ett skript hur exekverar jag en sådan rad ?
<johanbr> cutgaah1, prova det här för att göra det permanent: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/783134/comments/8
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 783134 in linuxmint "clicking window menu button/icon on title bar kills decorator" [Undecided,New]
<johanbr> ( du kan behöva installera compizconfig-settings-manager först)
<cutgaah1> johanbr, tusen tack jag testar brb 10min smoke.
<Richiie_> cahoot: har du nå förslag hur jag implementerar de här i ett script ?
<johanbr> ok :)
<Richiie_> är nämligen ett mysqldump skript, lyckas få ut dumpen.. men ja det är oläsligt om jag inte får till raden som modifierar den åt mig och sparar som .txt fil hur gör jag
<Richiie_> i mitt shel skriver jag cat mysqldump.sql | tr "," "\n" > formaterad-mysql.txt
<Richiie_> eller så kan man köra cat mysqldump.sql | "s/,/\n/g" > formaterad mysql.txt
<Richiie_> men hur implementerar jag i skriptet... :O
<Richiie_> sed innan "s givetvis
<Richiie_> Nån bash kung som vill hjälpa mig ?
<Richiie_> hur jag ska implementera en rad ??
<Richiie_> cahoot: lust o ge assistans ?
<saba> Richiie: vad är problemet med att köra cat foo | .. > bar.txt?
<Richiie> saba: well jag har inte provat de vill bara enkelt få till detta :)
<Richiie> trodde jag va tvungen o köra for f in ./"$_file"; | do lame "$f" "${f%.txt}.txt"; done
<Richiie> vill liksom manupulera den här .sql filen o sedan spara den till dagensdatum.txt
<Richiie> får till en fil som heter backup_09_09_2011.sql
<Richiie> o de är fint men den är oläslig
<Richiie> måste modifiera texten o vill få de automatiserat men vet inte hur jag ska gå tillväga kan kommandot manuellt iaf
<saba> Richiie: den är oläslig, varför då? Om du har foo.sql och vill skapa bar.txt genom att ändra på lite saker i foo.sql så använd cat och t ex sed som du var inne på tidigare. Eller är det nåt annat du vill göra?
<amelia> Fan vad nöjd jag är. Har hittat den bästa rss-läsaren ever, snownews. körs i terminalen <3
<airboydkitty> Laddade ned senaste stabila Ubuntu, 32-bit, brände ISO på CD och installerade på en ganska gammal netbook via USB-inkopplad extern CD-läsare. Installationen verkade gå bra, sedan ville den starta om, och då kom det bara en skrivbordbakgrund utan något annat än en del av topraden.
<airboydkitty> Väntade länge. Till slut startade jag om den med tvång. Nästa gång visade den login-grejset, men vägrade låta mig skriva något lösenord. Omstart igen. Sista gången funkade allting, men den verkade inte hitta trådlösa nätverket eller ens själva adaptern. Får fixa skiten någon annan gång, men det var en väldigt "skranglig" upplevelse jag fick av Ubuntu. Igen.
<airboydkitty> amelia: Låter snarare som den sämsta ever om den körs så kryptiskt.
<Richiie> saba jag vill bara byta ut alla , mot \n
<Richiie> new line dvs
<Richiie> och jag kan inte köra cat i ett bash script ?
<Richiie> saba lust o kolla på mitt skript ?
<Richiie> i pastebin
<Richiie> saba http://pastebin.com/yUd70jam
<Richiie> så ser den ut nu
<Richiie> är sista linjen jag är tveksam till
<Richiie> jag vill alltså ta .sql filen och köra tr och ta bort alla , och byta not \n new line alltså
<Richiie> och sedan spara som .txt
<saba> Richiie: du behöver inte använda exec för att köra mysqldump
<saba> förutom det gör du rätt på de två första raderna, resten är lite smått förvirrat :-)
<saba> så i princip kan du köra mysqldump .. | tr , \\n > foo.sql
<Richiie> saba: skulle de verkligen funka ?
<Richiie> kmr foo.sql vara läsbart då ?
<Richiie> i vilka fall behöver man ange "exec" ?
<Richiie> i bash scripting är de inte för att exekvera kommandon ?
<saba> Richiie: exec kan du ibland använda, liknande /bin/source t ex. men ett skript exekveras av bash
<Richiie> oki :)
<saba> du behöver inte starta upp bash inuti bash för att köra saker i bash
<Richiie> oki :) tack jag tkr de är kul o lära mig i skripting
<saba> :-)
<Richiie> lära mig bash skripting mkt nytt lär man sig o de är produktivt :)
<Richiie> saba aj aj aj fy satan va grymmt
<Richiie> saba: tusen tack för din hjälp visste inte att man kunde köra så direkt en one liner i bash
<Richiie> :) tusen tack
<amelia> airboydkitty: kryptiskt? det är ju jättesmidigt med textbaserade applikationer.
<Richiie> saba tusen tack :)
<saba> Richiie: np, ett tips är att inte vara rädd för att testa saker och experimentera
<Richiie> saba absolut inte de är väldigt kul har du nå förslag va man ska testa :) var ska man börja ?
<[Spooky]> Hej på er!
<[Spooky]> Ingen vaken?
 * CasperN gömmer sig
<[Spooky]> Hehe :P
<[Spooky]> CasperN: Allt bra med dig då?
<CasperN> jadå, lite trött bara
<[Spooky]> Hehe ok, jobbat idag?
<CasperN> nix
<[Spooky]> Skönt.. :P
<CasperN> men har vräkt i mig äppelpaj så jag snart rullar
<[Spooky]> Hehe ;)
<maxjezy> CasperN, jag med fast godis
<maxjezy> chips
<maxjezy> läsk
<maxjezy> öl
<CasperN> så sjukt god äppelpaj, egna äpplen
<[Spooky]> En fråga, vad anser ni om en brandvägg till en ubuntu server? Nödvändigt eller?
<CasperN> äpplena är riktigt vidriga att käka råa dock, kanske det som är hemligheten med att pajen blir så bra
<maxjezy> [Spooky], lite väl offtopic?
<amelia> [Spooky]: ja
<maxjezy> :)
<CasperN> mera skydd är alltid nödvändigt
<[Spooky]> Ok, problem att komma åt den med ssh även att port 22 är öppen...
<Markslap> [19:53:20] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps  (0%)
<Markslap> [19:57:28] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps  (1%)
<Markslap> [20:01:39] Completed 10000 out of 500000 steps  (2%)
<Markslap> Happeh nao guise?
<maxjezy> Markslap, nu är jag lite besviken
<maxjezy> trodde du jobbade för den onda sidan med oss
<Markslap> Ska jag trycka ctrl-c?
<maxjezy> vad säger din inre röst?
<Markslap> Att min server inte används alls annars.
<maxjezy> du kan väl slänga in renderfarm.fi
<Markslap> root@pheorize:/# uptime 22:05:16 up 68 days,  5:11,  3 users,  load average: 8.13, 7.39, 4.38
<Markslap> Min load är fin. :)
<CasperN> http://unity-linux.org/ är detta till för att skapa förvirring bland linuxanvändare eller?
<maxjezy> CasperN, tror du det är en konspiration?
<maxjezy> betalar steve jobs linuxutvecklare för att göra det mer användarvänligt?
<maxjezy> tillslut står vi inte ut längre
<maxjezy> då kommer vi alla se ut så här http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2174/2225060268_47b9dcf90d.jpg
<CasperN> nja, det slog mig att allt i linux strävar efter att vara så rörigt som det bara går, så det är nog normalt att allt börjar heta unity ungefär samtidigt
<maxjezy> jag återkommer senare
<maxjezy> ska ut och springa några km
<airboydkitty> amelia: Text är inte trevligt. Usch för terminaler.
<CasperN> springa, brrrrr, svinkallt ute ju
<spacebug-> terminaler som är så bra
<CasperN> du ljuger! ställ ned ölen maxjezy!
<Philip5> maxjezy: laddar du för stockholms marathon i vår ;)
<maxjezy> CasperN, du genomskåpa min lögn
<maxjezy> jag la mig i sängen och drack öl och svulla chips och godis
<einand> jag funderar på att borra, men tror grannen blir arg
<maxjezy> borra på förfan det är ju fredag
<CasperN> borra borra borra!
<itmannen> En stilla undrar till er kunniga personer. GÃ¥r det att i efterhand gradera upp en 32-bitars till en 64-bitras installation av Ubuntu ?
<Philip5> man får ominstallera då
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo det ante mig iof :)
<itmannen> Philip5,  Så mao så är ditt svar ett rungande NEJ :)
<Philip5> typ
<itmannen> Philip5,  Vem då. Jag ?
<realubot> Halå tjejer!
<realubot> *Hallå
<itmannen> realubot,  Nu ska du inte vara taskig med Philip5
<realubot> Nu har jag installerat 11.04 64-bitarsversion på min dator. :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Grattis. men jag är lagom sugen att installera om
<realubot> Det var som vanligt ett himla meck eftersom datorn vägrar USB-boota av någon anledning.
<realubot> itmannen: Vilken version använder du?
<itmannen> realubot,  Har du ingen CD ? Version av Ubuntu ? Jag kör ett gäng olika. Men mest 11.04 Gnome samt 11.10
<itmannen> Gnome3
<realubot> Har dom plockat bort Adbock Plus ur Ubuntus förråd eller?
<itmannen> realubot,  Ingen aning. har aldrig provat det
<realubot> itmannen: Jo, jag testade med en CD-RW i två olika CD-läsare och det fungerade inte. Till slut blev jag tvungen att bränna en CD-R för att få igång installationen.
<itmannen> realubot,  Dom har länge skrivit att man INTE ska använda rw
<realubot> Jag föredrar dock USB-boot eftersom jag slipper slösa skivor. Dock är det inte tillförlitligt på min desktop-dator. :S
<realubot> itmannen: Varför ska man inte använda CD-RW då? Är det större risk för skriv- och läsfel på sådana skivor eller varför inte?
<itmannen> realubot,  Ja tydligen är det så. och du har ju fått bevis :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Din snåljåp. CD är ju billaga idag. Och man slipper trixa med USB
<realubot> Nu använder jag Compiz och Unity också. Jag stör mig redan på två saker... 1. Alt+Tab växlar inte tillräckligt snabbt mellan fönster på skrivbordet. 2. Om man har ett fönster i maximerad storlek (med globalbar) och använder Alt+Ctrl+KP4 för att lägga fönstret till vänster på Skrivbordet så kommer inte fönstrets nedersta del med i bild.
<realubot> itmannen: Jo. 5 kr har jag väl råd med var 6:e månad.
<itmannen> realubot,  Och undrar varför jag hellre kör gnome3 :)
<realubot> itmannen: Gillar du det bättre än Unity?
<realubot> Dessutom finns det en annan knas-grej i Ubuntu. Under proprietära drivrutiner så står det att den proprietära drivrutinen är aktiverad men "not in use". Vad betyder detta?
<itmannen> realubot, Ja det kan du skriva upp. Tog bara några dagar innan körde körde in en "riktig" gnome3
<realubot> Den är aktiverad men ändå inte?!? Jag har ju 3d-effekter så på något sätt används ju drivrutinen.
<itmannen> realubot,  Undrar om du verkligen valde den som står som rekommenderad ?
<realubot> En annan sak jag redan stör mig på i Unity är att när man visar alla arbetsytor så måste man klicka två ggr på en arbetsyta för att byta till arbetsytan. Varför då? Varför väljer man inte arbetsytan på ett klick? :S
<Philip5> itmannen: därför man installerar 64bit redan från början :P
<itmannen> Philip5,  tack för upplysningen :) Men jag visste inte att min dator klarade det innan du skrev det :)
<Philip5> itmannen: har jag skrivit det?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Japp. Jag skrev min hprdvara till dig och den ska klara 64 enligt dig
<Philip5> aha, det minns jag inte men
<itmannen> Philip5,  Hm. Nä det är inte så lätt att komma ihåg allt som skrivs. Så du äro förlåten mitt barn :D
<andol> Hmm, går det att säga åt Google Plus att inte automagiskt göra en http-länk utav ett värdnamn?
<Philip5> puh! vilken tur jag har
<itmannen> Philip5,  :D
<realubot> Dock är globalbar nice. :D
<realubot> Riktigt nice.
<Philip5> itmannen: har du slagit till på något filter än då eller väntar du på att du ska få i julklapp?! ;)
<itmannen> Philip5,  :) Jag har blivit lite snål pga mina inköp av grafikkort och mera RAM. Tänkte ge mig på GPU. Gissa varför :)
<Philip5> du maxar för att visa upp dig på folding@home
<itmannen> Philip5,  :D Japp. Helt rätt. Jag har iof stigit lte men det går för sakta. En osund själ i en otålig kropp
<Philip5> om du köpt grafikkort och ram. vad är det du menar med att ge dig på gpu?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Det vet du nog. Det blir ska tydligen bli en vålsam skillnad att använd 64-bitars och GPU
<Philip5> jo men du har ett nytt grafikkort men som du alltså vill leka hur du kan utnyttja mer eller?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är bara att kontrollera vad du har för processor.
<Philip5> du ska inte köpa något mer där
<realubot> itmannen: grep -o "lm" /proc/cpuinfo
<itmannen> realubot,  2x 1.8
<einand> proc/cpuinfo visar helt fel siffor
<realubot> itmannen: Om du får lm som svar där så klarar din processor ett 64-bitars operativsystem.
<Philip5> itmannen: vad har du köpt för grafikkort?
<einand> iaf på en i7 cpu
<realubot> Jasså?
<realubot> itmannen: Eller så kollar du vad du har för processor med kommandot: sudo lshw
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ett Asus EN210 Silent
<Philip5> heja i7!
<Philip5> itmannen: trevligt. jag har ett nvidia gts250 men det börjar kännas gammalt
<realubot> itmannen: Och sedan googlar du på processorns nummer så du hittar specifikationsbladet på tillverkarens sajt.
<itmannen> Philip5,  VAD MENAR DU MED ATT JAG INTE SKA KÖPA NÅGOT MER DÄR ?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag antar att Silent betyder att det är passiv kylt med kylfläns istället för fläkt?
<itmannen> Sorry för Caps Lock
<itmannen> realubot,  Helt rätt
<realubot> Philip5: Han snackar om att använda GPU på Folding@home.
<itmannen> realubot,  Japp. jag måste ju besegra er småpojkar på något vis :D
<itmannen> Nu är det krigsvarning på folding :) Iaf till veckan när mina grejor kommer
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<itmannen> Jag tror jag ska  ta och installera en 64-bitars bredvid mina andra. Men det blir 11.10 64
<realubot> itmannen: Jag hoppas ditt kort har stöd för CUDA då. :)
<itmannen> realubot,  CUDA ?
<einand> realubot: alla kort tillverkade efter 2009 har cuda
<einand> av nvidia då dvs
<realubot> itmannen: Det är en teknik som nVidia har utvecklat och som behövs för att köra Windows GPU3 Client i Wine i Linux.
<realubot> einand: Ok, ok. Om det är nVidia då? Vad har ATI/AMD istället?
<itmannen> einand,  Mitt är ett nVIDIA
<realubot> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/NVIDIA_Series/EN210_SILENTDI1GD2LP/
<realubot> Är det detta?
<einand> realubot: något liknande, som är ap-dåligt
<Philip5> itmannen: tyvärr tror jag ditt grafikkort har svårt att slå oss med i7or men du kan säkert spöa sådana som Kurdistan som kör datorer gamla som gatan :D
<itmannen> realubot,  Helt rätt. tror jag iaf :)
<itmannen> Philip5,  17 ?
<Philip5> vadå 17?
<itmannen> Philip5,  :) men du skrev "svårt att slå oss som kör 17"
<sakjur> itmannen: Tror att du läste i7 fel ;)
<realubot> Dalnix är uppe i 12 000 poäng nu. :)
<realubot> Philip5: Enligt larsemil så är det 100 ggr effektivare att använda GPU än CPU så jag vet inte om itmannen får svårt att slå i7:or=
<itmannen> sakjur,  Omöjligt. Jag läser aldrig fel. Det måste bero på bildskärmen :D Vad menar du med i7?
<realubot> ?
<sakjur> itmannen: Philip5 skrev "svårt att slå oss med i7or" ;)
<realubot> itmannen: Processorn i7.
<itmannen> realubot, 12000  :(
<Philip5> undar ändå om en nvidia 220 slår en i7a
<itmannen> realubot,  Ingen aning om vad det är
<realubot> itmannen: i7:an är den vassaste Intel-processorn på konsumentmarknaden.
<sakjur> bbl
<realubot> NVIDIA GeForce 210 är det i itmannens nya kort.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ok. Då ska jag också ha en sådan. Är det en krigszon så är det. För smala mera tomburkar till helgen
<realubot> itmannen: Och det har som väntat stöd för CUDA.
<itmannen> realubot,  Aaaa. Perfekt
<realubot> itmannen: Haha. Du tar det här med folding på allvar. :D
<realubot> itmannen: Det går faktiskt att köra GPU + CPU.
<realubot> Du kan låta en klient använda GPU och en annan CPU.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nja, men liiiite roligt är det :)
<Philip5> men har fah-klienten verkligen stöd för gpu på linux?
<realubot> itmannen: Jo, men att köpa ny prolle för att få hög poäng i FAH kallar jag seriöst. :)
<itmannen> Fariken vad alla är kunninga. Är det bara jag som lever i ett mörker ?
<realubot> Philip5: Det ska gå genom Wine.
<realubot> Philip5: Kolla under punkt 4: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=54741
<realubot> så hittar du några länkar.
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo det ska tydligen ha stöd för det enligt tidigare info här
<realubot> Philip5: larsemil har ju fått det att fungera.
<realubot> Jag tänkte att jag skulle göra ett försök nu när jag har ett 64-bitarssystem installerat på datorn.
<itmannen> Undrar om Kurden är ute på friarstråt ?
<einand> undra om det går att köpa en dremel satts till min borr
<realubot> xorg:nvidia_173 - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<realubot> Vad betyder det?
<realubot> Enabled, Not in use?!?
<Silasle> realubot: Den där mystiska beskrivningen får jag med :p
<realubot> Någon som vet om det går att ställa in i ccsm hur snabbt Alt+Tab växlar mellan olika fönster?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag har lösningen på din fråga
<realubot> Silasle: Ja, vad betyder det? Jag förstår inte vad det betyder. :S
<realubot> itmannen: Gnome 3?
<realubot> itmannen: En Core i7 är inte billig.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä. Not in use betyder på Svenska "används inte" :D
<realubot> itmannen: Kräver nytt moderkort också.
<Silasle> Jag vet inte heller, men min verkar användas trots att det står Not currently in use
<itmannen> realubot, Suck. vill du haverera min ekonomi helt ?
<realubot> itmannen: Räkna med 2 500 kr för en i7:a.
<realubot> Plus ett moderkort som har stöd för processor-typen.
<realubot> itmannen: Det blir en ny dator i praktiken.
<Silasle> datoruppgradering på gång? :)
<itmannen> realubot,  Mao så kan jag fetglömma detta
<realubot> Silasle: Precis. Jag kör ju Unity så 3d-effekterna används ju.
<realubot> itmannen: Du får nöja dig med processorn du har och GPU.
<Silasle> realubot: Stod även i någon log-fil att den används, så jag struntar i vad det där programmet tjafsat om ;)
<realubot> Du kanske klår en i7:a om du kör GPU+CPU på din dator.
<itmannen> Jag ska upp tidigt på en hundtävling med min dotter och mitt barnbarn och min lilla Sahar. Så jag måste överger er tyvärr :)
<Silasle> Folding?
<itmannen> Händerna på täcket när ni går till sängs gott folk. Ha de gott i cyber
<Silasle> Hälsa lycka till på tävlingen :)
<itmannen> Silasle,  Tack så mycket :)
<realubot> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1) Subsystem: LeadTek Research Inc. Device 2a8a Kernel driver in use: nvidia Kernel modules: nvidia-173, nouveau, nvidiafb
<realubot> Det verkar ju som om nvidia-drivrutinen används trots felmeddelandet.
<realubot> Eller?
<Silasle> Där stod det ju nouveau, det är open source versionen
<realubot> Mej, det sista som står är vilka moduler som går att använda.
<realubot> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<realubot> Står det.
<Silasle> Aha, då så :)
<realubot> Show kernel drivers handling each device and also kernel modules capable of handling it.  Turned  on by  default when -v is given in the normal mode of output.  (Currently works only on Linux with ker‐ nel 2.6 or newer.)
<realubot> lspci -k
<realubot> Så det står bara att nouveau är capable of handling it.
<realubot> Compiz är ju som sirap för Skrivbordet.
<realubot> Fönsterhanteringen blir seg.
<cptblood> bättre hw månne? :p
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-10
<speedxcore> join ##web
<speedxcore> ops
<itmannen> Någon som vet varför det står amd när man ska ladda hem filen för en 64-bitars dist av ubuntu 11.04
<itmannen> Men nu är det hög tid att åka på en hundtävling. Vi ses
<coobra> itmannen: lycka till
<itmannen> coobra,  Tack
<R2D21> Enkel FTP client till android. Ja till ubuntu sökes också för jag tycket filezilla är för rörig.
<coobra> den är ju skitnice
<R2D21> coobra, va ska jag köra i android nallen då=
<coobra> vet inte
<R2D21> Jösses alla 100Mb nätverkskort var slut. Det har juh legat drivor av dem hemma...
<Haffe> Party.
<R2D21> Haffe, "Godislördag" (sonen 3 år)
<Haffe> :)
<Haffe> Du skaffade den, du får ta hand om den.
<R2D21> Han sover nu så jag byter nätverkskort i sambons nya rigg
<R2D21> Är det värt att spara på ett gammalt PCI videokort?
<Haffe> Troligen inte.
<R2D21> Video in/ut, vga, digital ut och line ut...
<Haffe> line ut?
<Haffe> ljudkort och grafikkort?
<R2D21> Haffe, Jag typ DVD stöd i en gammal Pentium 2
<Haffe> Är det ett realmagickort du har?
<Haffe> Alltså hårdvaru mpeg2avkodning.
<R2D21> Haffe, JA :-)
<Haffe> Det är inget grafikkort.
<R2D21> Haffe, Jaha?  Jo jag städar bland gammla kort då jag ändå letade upp nätverkskortet till sambons maskin.
<Haffe> Ok.
<R2D21> Haffe, Är kortet värt att spara? Kan man använda det på nått sätt? Används Mpeg2 längre?
<realubot> Unity ut - Xmonad in.
<realubot> Det går ju inte att ha en WM med sirap i fönsterhanteringen.
<realubot> Det tar för lång tid att växla mellan fönster i Compiz/Unity.
<spacebug-> tja, det tar ju 0,05 sekunder eller nått
<[Spooky]> Hej på er!
<realubot> [Spooky]: Hello.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Nu har jag installerat ett 64-bitarssystem så nu ska jag testa FAH-klienten i multicore.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hehe ok, klienten i Windows var coolare.. ;)
<Philip5> realubot: jag pillade lite med gpu-stödet med fah igår via wine men fastnade i att bygga om cuda-wrappern för cuda 4.0.x får den wrapper som verkar finnas att ladda är kompilerad mot cuda 3.x :(
<Philip5> ska kolla mer på det senare
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt vad jag får ut av min nvidia gts250 som inte är något monster direkt men har stöd för cuda iaf
<spacebug-> realubot: i ccsm så kolla under window management->static application switcher. Där kan du ställa in tider / delay för popup, switchtider mm
<realubot> Philip5: Ok, det står ju i wiki-sidan att man måste ha CUDA 3? Varför använda 4 ö.h.t.?
<realubot> spacebug-: Ok. Tack för tipset. Jag tycker dock att Firfox scrollar segt när jag använder Compiz också.
<realubot> Jag behöver inga avancerade skrivbordseffekter för jag är så tuff.
<spacebug-> hehe stäng av dom då ;)
<realubot> Så här har jag det nu: http://i.solidfiles.net/e76f6.png
<realubot> Jag har svårt att se hur man ska använda skärmytan mer effektivt än så?
<Philip5> realubot: för att cuda 4 har mer godis
<CasperN> realubot: vilken stor fontstorlek du kör, du kan allt få in mer info om du minskar skalan lite :P
<realubot> CasperN: Jag kör Ubuntus standardfont på en skärm med 1920x1080 upplösning.
<realubot> Nu kör jag FAH på 198% av CPU.
<realubot> Jag undrar om det är hållbart. :S Enligt FAH så ska ju deras klient bara använda processorn när den är ledig. Jag får testa att spela lite Flash.
<realubot> Jo då. Nu drar FAH 177% när jag spelar en video på YouTube samtidigt men det kanske beror på att Rihanna är så snygg och inte på att Flash drar CPU?
<Philip5> realubot: jag brukar ligga på en 780% av cpu :)
<realubot> Philip5: 780% av CPU? Är det verkligen så bra?
<realubot> Har du 8 kärnor?
<realubot> Eller hur kommer du upp i så många %?
<Philip5> 4 kärnor +
<Philip5> HT
<realubot> Ok, vad gör HT då? Hyperthreding?
<realubot> Vad innebär det i praktiken att du trådar processer?
<realubot> Frågan är om det är värt att köra GPU på ett nVidia 8600 GT?
<Silasle> Har fått igång GPU-folding i ubuntu nu :)
<realubot> Silasle: Nope. Jag har precis installerat en 64-bitars version av Ubuntu och håller på och testat multicore nu.
<Silasle> JAG har fått igång det :p
<Philip5> fast även i386-installationen har väl stöd för smp i kärnan??
<Philip5> det är väl inget specifikt för amd64
<EnMeter> Hej, jag har nyligen installerat ubuntu 11.04 och fått igång mitt mobila bredband. Tele2 med ett huawei modem (E1750).. Den väljer att koppla upp med gprs. Trots att jag vet att jag ska kunna köra 3G här. Jag hittar ingenstans man kan välja "Endast 3G" och såna inställningar till 3Gmodemet. Hjälp, någon? :)
<TuVoR> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=49600
<TuVoR> kanske finns nått?
<EnMeter> :)
<Barre> Om jag "lånar" en Python-class som släppts under BSD-licens, är det möjligt att skicka min kod under GPL v2 eller GPL v3?
<gusnan> Barre, Det verkar som om det beror på vilken BSD-licens det handlar om - se http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/License_compatibility , "GPL Compatibility"
<maxjezy> hur får jag reda på min dators mac adress
<Silasle> maxjezy: Internet-indicatorn>connection info
<Silasle> De kallar det "Hardware Address" :)
<andol> Barre: Tänkt dock på att GPL-kod inte kan ta sig tillbaks in i en BSD-licenserad kodbas, så gör du några signifikanta förbättringar till klassen ifråga kan det ju vara snyggt att åtminstone submitta tillbaks den biten under BSD:aktig licens.
<andol> bamsefar: Varför generar den här sökningen en tomt svar? :) https://market.android.com/search?q=headweb
<realubot> Vad betyder en blå meddelandeikon i Indicator Applet?
<realubot> Jag har bara sett en grön förut.
<Barre> andol: ok, kalas... så om jag submittar mina förändringar till klassen till orginalprojektet och sen "snattar" koden så är jag både moraliskt och etiskt fri ;)
<Barre> andol: mycket bra fråga till bamsefar, jag har undrat samma sak
<bamsefar> Jadu
<andol> bamsefar: Tänk så mycket pengar ni skulle kunna dra in på Barre och hans surfplatta :)
<Barre> andol: +1
<Barre> :D
<Barre> svor lite åt headweb igår faktiskt.. hade lovat yngsta dottern att vi skulle titta på Rio, men döm om min förvåning när jag inte hittade den på headweb... var tvungen att sätta mig i bilfan och åka till satans jävla uthyraren.. och idag igen när skiten skulle tbx....
<Barre> bamsefar: du ligger inte på plus nu ;) ^ ^
<Haffe> Lite vindar från förr?
<andol> För att inte tala om tiden då man även hyrde själva VHS-uppspelaren :)
<Barre> moviebox FTW!!
<Barre> doh!!!! de har inte lagt in en extra coaxkabel... doh!
<Barre> bamsefar: det kanske kan vara något? Återuppliva moviebox fenomenet... Hyr en film på headweb + tillhörade dator för ett dygn? ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Attans
<vacum> haha
<Barre> andol: problemet löst... den class jag ville snatta var så extrem dumt skriven, så jag måste skriva om all kod :P
<marcelunilsson> hejsvej alla! jag behöver hjälp med att installera matlab från en .iso, när jag ./install säger den att den inte hittar comandot
<andol> Barre: Vad är det förresten du hackar på?
<marcelunilsson> behöver hjälp med installation i ubuntu
<Barre> andol: Growl notifiering
<Unk1> marcelunilsson: hur har du monterat .ison ?
<marcelunilsson> ingen som vet:(
<marcelunilsson> aha
<marcelunilsson> Unk1: jag har testat extrahera den men och testat "sudo mount -o loop /mnt"
<marcelunilsson> -men
<marcelunilsson> men vill inte på nått sätt
<marcelunilsson> Unk1: när jag skriver "sudo ./install" säger den att det komandot inte finns
<Unk1> ok
<andol> marcelunilsson: Vad säger "ls -l ./install" ?
<marcelunilsson> är det "-L" eller ett i?
<andol> litet L
<marcelunilsson> Unk1: ls: kan inte komma åt ./install: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<delhage> vad säger "pwd"?
<andol> I sådant fall så tror jag att du kör "sudo ./install" ifrån fel katalog.
<marcelunilsson> delhage: bara pwd?
<marcelunilsson> andol: ok, hmmm hur hittar jag rätt?
<andol> marcelunilsson: Börja med att köra kommandot som delhage föreslog (pwd). Det talar om var i mapp-strukten du befinner dig nu.
<marcelunilsson> nu va jag i /mnt
<marcelunilsson> eftersom jag gjord den där mountgrejen innan'
<marcelunilsson> men jag förstår att jag inte ska vara där:P
<marcelunilsson> för nu har jag högerklickat o mountat ison vanligt igen
<marcelunilsson> hur kommer jag till stället med mountade grejjer?
<marcelunilsson> längst bak jag kommer e i min home map
<marcelunilsson> jag måste bli bättre på dethär känner jag:P
<marcelunilsson> cd ?
<marcelunilsson> andol: ?
<marcelunilsson> någon där?
<andol> marcelunilsson: Sitter tyvärr i KDE, så osäker på vad som görs vid montereingen via högerklickandet.
<marcelunilsson> andol: ok, inte för att jag vet vad som är skillnaden på vad jag kör (gnome?) och kde, men tack ändå:D
<amelia> godkväll!
<coobra> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuq0DvN8PYw
<coobra> porn <3
<marcelunilsson> någon annan som vet hur jag installerar matlab efter att jag mountat .iso'n i ubuntu 11.04?
<marcelunilsson> godkväll amelia
<amelia> hej marcelunilsson
<marcelunilsson> amelia: kan du hjälpa mig att installera från en .iso?
<amelia> marcelunilsson: kanske. beror på hur du menar. du får ju bränna iso-filen på en skiva.
<marcelunilsson> amelia: räcker det inte med att mounta den
<marcelunilsson> amelia: ?
<amelia> marcelunilsson: det beror på vad du ska installera.
<marcelunilsson> amelia: ska installera matlab
<amelia> jaha, ja då räcker det att montera den. trodde du menade installera ubuntu från cd.
<amelia> marcelunilsson: montera ison med mount -o loop dinisofil.iso /mnt/ och sen cd /mnt/ så kommer du dit
<marcelunilsson> amelia: ok ska testa tack:D
<marcelunilsson> amelia: det funkade! du är en pärla! tack så jättemycket! nu ska jag bara lära mig matlab också:P
<amelia> marcelunilsson: np, lycka till
<amelia> jaha, vad ska man hitta på nu då?..
<delhage> vet inte
<amelia> hej delhage!
<amelia> delhage: hur är läget med dig?
<spydon> Hmm, jag har en laptop som jag kopplar in till en extern skärm men när jag stänger igen locket på laptopen så blir båda skärmarna svart ocha jag hittar ingenting så att man kan undvika det i inställningarna...
<delhage> amelia: det är rätt åthelvete faktiskt just nu
<delhage> min pappa dog igår
<amelia> delhage: usch vad hemskt. beklagar. *krama*
<delhage> tack
<delhage> amelia: hur är nya jobbet?
<marcelunilsson> amelia: ny fråga:D hur gör jag så jag har root grejs (att jag får göra som jag vill)
<marcelunilsson> delhage: beklagar sorgen:(
<delhage> tack
<amelia> delhage: det är bra, alla är jättesnälla. har väl inte riktigt kommit igång än, allt tar sån tid med byråkratin. men det blir säkert kalas till slut.
<marcelunilsson> amelia: först ville installationsprogrammet inte skapa mapparna som det skulle installera i, så jag gick in i terminalen och sudo skapade dom, men nu säger den ändå "Unable to create the destination folder /usr/local/MATLAB/R2011a/.  Please choose another destination folder."
<marcelunilsson> amelia: måste jag starta om instalationsprogrammet o sudostarta det?
<amelia> marcelunilsson: precis. du kör sudo ./install eller vad det nu heter
<cptblood> sudo behövs väl i princip alltid vid (slut) installation?
<marcelunilsson> amelia: tack så mycket:D går det att göra så att man alltid är inne som root+
<marcelunilsson> amelia: hur unmountar jag igen?:P
<marcelunilsson> amelia: lyckades! tack så jättemycket för hjälpen!
<datorn> fan jag vann inte apmiljonären
<amelia> ok..
<realubot> Shit också. Jag vann inte heller apmiljonären.
<delhage> http://homepages.wmich.edu/~cooneys/poems/auden.stop.html
<Nafallo> *suck*
<Markslap> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<Markslap> I den där "tävlingen", vad betyder WU?
<Markslap> Jag har klättrat till plats 10 sen igår kväll.
<[Spooky]> Markslap: Jag tror det står för "Work Unit".
<Silasle> Antalet "projekt" man har gjort färdigt tror jag
<Markslap> ah!
<Markslap> Så jag har fått ganska "tunga" projekt?
<Markslap> Använt 100% av alla 8 virtuella kärnor (4 fysiska) sedan igår.
<Silasle> Jag har fått ännu tyngre :p
<Silasle> Ligger på plats 8 med 2 projekt
<Markslap> Jag frågade bara, jämfört med David_A t.ex.
<Markslap> Jao
<Markslap> Ser det. :)
<Silasle> Har bara kört i ~5 timmar med grafikkortet, ändå låg jag rätt långt fram ett tag
<Markslap> Jag har inget grafikkort dessvärre.
<Markslap> Men då måste du leka i Windows?
<maxjezy> HALLÅ!
<Silasle> Måste inte köra i windows, men det funkar lite bättre
<Silasle> Hej maxjezy :)
<Markslap> Uh, det stod ju i guiden att det inte fungerade med grafikkortet i Ubuntu? :S
<Markslap> Eller är det gammalt?
<maxjezy> Haile Silasle!
<Markslap> Hai maxjezy
<maxjezy> tjenis Markslap !
<Silasle> Markslap: Finns lite trick för att köra genom wine
<Markslap> ah
<Markslap> Jag kör iaf med CPUn bara (inte mycket till alternativ :P).
<Markslap> Core i7 920 leker jag med i servern.
<Markslap> För tillfället så använder jag inte servern till något annat, så kunde lika bra leka med det där.
<Nafallo> desktop processor i en server? ;-)
<Markslap> Nafallo: ja
<Markslap> Billigare så antar jag. :)
<Nafallo> okay
<Markslap> Inte jag som har byggt den.
<Markslap> Det är en dedikerad server.
<Markslap> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq6/
<Markslap> En sådan.
<Silasle> Antar att min i5 2500K presterar någorlunda livärdigt med en i7 920?
<Peyam> var brukar ni skriva koder online?
<Markslap> Koder?
<Peyam> matlab, php,python
<Markslap> Silasle: Den är bättre.
<Markslap> 5566 poäng får 920 och 7365 poäng får din 2500K.
<madbear> Peyam: codepad.org kan köra lite kod, men jag tror inte att man kan spara
<speedxcore> Silasle: kolla geekbench results
<Silasle> Markslap: Rätt kul att en i5'a utklassar en gammal i7'a ;)
<Markslap> ja
<speedxcore> nu är det ju iofs bara varumärken
<speedxcore> din nya i5 kommer inom något år heta pentium =)
<realubot> Markslap: Olika WU går olika höga Score.
<Markslap> Men en i7 980 slår en i7 2600K.
<Silasle> speedxcore: :p Får la hoppas att den håller ett tag
<realubot> Markslap: FAH använder en referensdator för att mäta hur lång tid en WU tar.
<Markslap> Silasle: Det borde den göra.
<realubot> Generellt kan man nog säga att ju längre tid en WU tar, ju mer poäng ger den.
<speedxcore> Dom mobila i7 ska vi inte ens tala om. Bra mkt marketing. =) spelar inte stor roll att ha quad om man ändå inte kan belasta hårt.
<Nafallo> hrm. vilken skogsvarelse ar osaker?
<realubot> Om man jämför olika Wu på en och samma dator då.
<speedxcore> Thermal design power för bärbara gör ju att dual och quad inte gör jätteskillnad.
<Silasle> Markslap: En 980 kostar ju nästan det dubbla
<itmannen> Godmorgon :) Efter en trevlig(hm) kväll i fotöljen framför TV så är jag lagomt mör i kroppen. Det har varit en hård dag ute i verkliga livet
<Markslap> Silasle: Ja.
<Markslap> Kan hända.
<Markslap> Just sayin'
<realubot> itmannen: Vad gör du ute i verkliga livet pöjk?
<realubot> itmannen: Vet du inte att det är här det händer?
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<Silasle> När sandy bridge E och ivy bridge kommer så kan vi nog glömma i7 980 också ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  det undrar jag också. Jag passat bäst i ett filsystem :) har varit ute på hundtävling
<itmannen> realubot,  Min dotter och barnbarn samt hund har varit här. Och efter intag av ett gäng lugnande medel så har vi varit med dom :D
<Silasle> Nu börjar det låta rejält från chassiet, trots att grafikkorts-fläkten bara kör på 54% :p
<realubot> itmannen: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<itmannen> realubot,  No comments :(
<Hund> itmannen: Dar ser man. Jag hoppas jag skotte mig bra som sallskap da. :P
<realubot> itmannen: Hundtävling? Samtidigt som du hejar på en hund så spurtar Dalnix & Co.
<itmannen> Hund,  :D Jodå du lyckades knipa en andraplats. Duktig Hund
<realubot> itmannen: Du har fostrat hunden bra. Den klarar t.o.m. av att logga in och prata på IRC.
<realubot> Det kallar jag väldresserad hund.
<Silasle> einand verkar effektivast i F@H ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  :D. Jo jag är en mästare på att fostra både kreti och pleti
<realubot> Silasle: einand sa igår att han trodde han hade fått den högsta snittet för en WU.
<speedxcore> Jag letar efter bra metoder för att hålla reda på en mängd dokument inom ett litet företag. Jag har börjat skriva ner "howtos" för saker jag lär mig, så andra kan lära sig. En del ska jag lägga internt, bra saker kommer jag dela med mig av.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag säger bara en sak. Håll i er småpojkar tills nästa vecka när mina nya grejor kommer :)
<Nafallo> speedxcore: wiki
<speedxcore> Nafallo: har tänkt på det. Är det bästa sättet?
<Nafallo> itmannen: HP Proliant DL980 ?
<itmannen> speedxcore,  Bra iniativ :)
<realubot> Dalnix är ju överlägsen.
<Silasle> Vad kör han med?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: well, har varit standard overallt jag jobbat inom IT varlden hittils :-)
<itmannen> Nafallo,  Vad är det. En dator ?
<realubot> Jag misstänker att Dalnix dopar sig.
<Nafallo> itmannen: vettig server. 192 threads och 4TB minne maximalt utrustad.
<itmannen> realubot,  Helt rätt. Det är en illasinnad hacker :D
<speedxcore> Nafallo: ah, som en slags kunskapsbank? Jag kör min egna lilla firma och behöver sätta lite standards. =)
<realubot> Nafallo: Varför hjälper inte du Ubuntu Sverige teamet då?
<itmannen> Nafallo,  Den måste jag ha. Jisses Amalia vilken maskin
<einand> Silasle: ändå kör jag typ bara 4h om dagen
<Nafallo> realubot: det gor jag val?
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag ser dig inte i statistiken än i.a.f.
<Nafallo> itmannen: jag tror sakert HP vill ha dina pengar ocksa ;-)
<speedxcore> vad gör ni? foldar?
<Silasle> einand: Tänkte mesta att du får mycket poäng per WU :)
<einand> Silasle: japp,
<itmannen> Nafallo,  Jo det är det som är lite smolk i bägaren. tala inte om priset
<realubot> speedxcore: Japp.
<Nafallo> realubot: inte? varfor ar det alltid mig du sager till nar forumet ar nere da?
<einand> Silasle: dock tappade jag bort 3 wu
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag snackar Folding@home nu.
<Nafallo> realubot: det gor inte jag.
<realubot> Nafallo: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=54741
<itmannen> Nafallo,  varför har du inga Svenska tecken ?
<Nafallo> itmannen: for att jag kor brittiskt tangentbordslayout.
<Nafallo> realubot: ingen browser uppe.
<itmannen> einand,  Hur gör man för att tappa bort wu ?
<realubot> Ok.
<einand> itmannen: gör dom offline, och får för sig att installera om datorn
<realubot> itmannen: ./fah6 -verbosity 9 -loose
<itmannen> Nafallo,  Ok. SÃ¥ du bor inte i Sverige
<realubot> itmannen: Sojar bara. ;)
<realubot> *skojar
<Nafallo> itmannen: nope
<einand> realubot: jag gick till och med på den för 5 sekunder
<realubot> einand: ;)
<realubot> Man måste köra med GPU om man ska vara med och leka med dom stora grabbarna.
<Silasle> 2 min 10 sek för en procent. Tre timmar kvar :p
<realubot> Dalnix och gänget.
<einand> jag kör bara på min laptop
<itmannen> realubot,  Fyyyyyyy dig
<einand> kör inte på något specielt
<realubot> Jag har intstallerat 64 bitars Ubuntu nu och kör min första omgån på multicore.
<itmannen> Hur var det man skulle skriva för att använda pastebin?
<realubot> Det går ju helt klart undan jämfört med unicore.
<einand> realubot: 64bits kommer nog gå slöare
<realubot> itmannen: <kommano> | patebinit
<realubot> itmannen: Du måste dock installera paketet pastebinit först.
<Nafallo> !pastebinit
<ubot2`> pastebinit är kommando-motsvarigheten av !pastebin. Utskrifter från kommandon och annan text kan skickas genom pastebinit, som sedan returnerar den URL där texten finns att läsa. För att använda pastebinit, installera paketet « pastebinit » via pakethanteraren. Det är enkelt att använda; kommando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<realubot> einand: Man måste ha 64 bitars för att köra -smp för multicore.
<einand> aha
<itmannen> realubot, Jo jag har nyttjat detta några gången men tydligen tömt hjärnan
<einand> ok
<itmannen> realubot,  Nu är jag lost. Vad skriver du vid kommando?
<realubot> einand: Varför skulle annars 64 bits gå släare menar du?
<realubot> Om man kör unicore på 64 istället för 32?
<realubot> itmannen: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<einand> 64bitars går slöare än 32bitars på x86 cpuer
<realubot> itmannen: Därefter så kan du skicka till pastebin så här: echo "Hej på dig" | pastebinit
<itmannen> realubot,  Nja det var inte det jag menade. Utan  om jag vill skicka upp en bildlänk
<realubot> einand: Jag har ju en 64-bits CPU.
<einand> realubot: ja?
<realubot> einand: Vad då x86 med saken att göra?
<einand> realubot: för det är instruktionsuppsättningen
<einand> realubot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<realubot> Jag trodde det betydde 32 bits.
<einand> nä
<realubot> Mm, dom snackar alltid att om man har x86 så har man 32 bits. När man kör uname -a t.ex.
<realubot> Det är klart det heter väl amd64_x86 också.
<realubot> itmannen: Bildlänk?
<realubot> itmannen: Vill du skapa en skärmdump eller bara ladda upp en bild?
<realubot> itmannen: Bilder går att ladda upp på http://imageshack.us
<realubot> itmannen: En skärmdump skapar du med tangenten PrtScr eller Alt+PrtScr.
<realubot> itmannen: Eller med: scrot -d 3
<realubot> Om du har paketet scrot installerat.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo nog vet jag detta. Otroligt nog. :) Men man ska ju kunna ladda upp med pastebi. Eller är det bara text kanske
<itmannen> Hm. Vid närmare eftertanke så är det nog bara textmassor via pastebin
<realubot> itmannen: Det är bara text i pastebin vad jag vet.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo jag kom på det nu
<realubot> itmannen: Du ser supported pastebins med: pastebinit -l
<itmannen> men detta är iaf ett mysko fel jag plötsligt fått. http://itmannen.se/pictures/ubuntu/kden-error.png
<realubot> Jag ser inget i man pastebinit som talar för att det går att ladda upp bilder.
<itmannen> realubot,  Precis. Har kollat där jag också. bara text
<realubot> itmannen: Hittade den här lösningen:
<realubot> itmannen: rm ~/.kde/share/config/kdenliverc
<realubot> itmannen: Use it at your own risk!
<realubot> itmannen: Eller byt namn på den: mv ~/.kde/share/config/kdenliverc ~/.kde/share/config/kdenliverc.old
<itmannen> realubot,  Det första hjälpte inte
<realubot> itmannen: http://kdenlive.org/forum/cant-start-kdnlive-sdl-module-missing-mlt
<CasperN> dans?????? pls pls pls....
<CasperN> :(
<CasperN> snyft :'(
<realubot> itmannen: Det är ju en bugg.
<realubot> x_link är nog ute och raggar brudar. Han har tröttnat på att dansa för geeks.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ok. Försökte köra patchen
<realubot> Men var är hans vikarie?!?
<realubot> itmannen: Det är nog inte så lätt. Jag antar att du ska använda patchen när du kompilerar programmet.
<realubot> itmannen: Det enklaste sättet att få det kanske är att downgrade mlt?
<realubot> itmannen: "I install from the repositories, but the last version don't work. I have resolved the problem downgrading mlt (0.7.4-1.1 => 0.7.2-1.1)."
<itmannen> realubot,  Hm. Ok. Får testa det då. Tack
<speedxcore> Vilken wiki tycker ni är bäst? Mediawiki? Dokuwiki? Någon annan?
<Silasle> speedxcore: Mediawiki :)
<realubot> itmannen: Vad har du för version av mlt nu?
<itmannen> Nu måste jag tyvärr göra kväll. Ska upp tidigt som vanligt är på söndagarna
<realubot> Silasle: Jag vet inte men ett tips är ju att använda samma som Wikipedia gör.
<itmannen> realubot,  Ingen aning :D
<itmannen> realubot,  Ska kolla
<realubot> speedxcore: Det var till dig.
<realubot> itmannen: apt-cache search mlt
<realubot> itmannen: och när du hittar rätt paket: apt-cache policy mlt-*
<Silasle> Wikipedia har väl mediawiki!?
<realubot> vad det nu heter.
<realubot> einand: Har du inte glömt något?
<speedxcore> realubot: har inte wikipedia en egen dist?
<realubot> speedxcore: Dist? Det vet jag inte men Wikipedia använder en speciell wiki som är Open Source.
<realubot> speedxcore: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MediaWiki
<realubot> MediaWiki
<realubot> speedxcore: Exactly.
<speedxcore> Sammanfattningsvis: Wikipedia använder Mediawiki, den är bra?
<realubot> itmannen: Där har du källkoden om inte annat: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mlt/files/mlt/
<Nafallo> !info mediawiki
<realubot> Det kanske finns smartare sätt att downgrada än att kompilera källkoden.
<realubot> speedxcore: Ja, haha. Det är typ det vi menar. :D
<speedxcore> tack
<realubot> speedxcore: Men om den är bra eller inte vet vi inte. Men Wikipedia använder den så...
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<speedxcore> Vilket system använder help.ubuntu.com?
<realubot> Shuttlewiki
<Nafallo> moin skulle jag tro.
<speedxcore> tja mediawiki verkar ju finnas som paket. Praktiskt
<Nafallo> moin ocksa :-p
<realubot> Japp.
<Nafallo> python-moinmoin
<realubot> Moinmo: http://moinmo.in/MoinMoinWikis
<speedxcore> Är moin mer fokuserad på dokumentation?
<realubot> Där hittar man Ubuntu.
<Nafallo> speedxcore: om du menar att wikipedia inte ar dokumentation sa... ;-)
<realubot> And: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents
<speedxcore> Nafallo: givetvis kan dom ju visa samma sak. Tänkte mer om moinmoin har någon speciell nisch.
<einand> realubot: glömt vad då?
 * realubot tittar på klockan.
<realubot> einand: Hrm...
 * speedxcore kan inte python, så får nog bli mediawiki. Kanska iofs dags att lära sig python.
<einand> realubot: inte mitt ansvar längre, jag fick sparken
<realubot> einand: Jaha.
<CasperN> vi behöver alltså en dansbot
<realubot> Nafallo får ta över.
<CasperN> :D
<realubot> Nafallo: Vi räknar med dig.
<einand> helt sjukt, jag har 4GB ram och behövde stänga tjänster i windows för att spela minecraft
<realubot> einand: Det kan väl inte stämma?
<einand> jypp
<Nafallo> hrm. hur i helsike lyckades jag aktivera nagon slags compose i server installationen? o_O
<itmannen> einand, Ha ha. Skyll dig själv :D
<einand> itmannen: varför?
<Nafallo> itmannen: skulle inte du upp tidigt? :-P
<speedxcore> einand: aldrig spelat minecraft, men visst är det byggt på ett sätt som drar hysteriskt med ram?
<itmannen> einand,  För att du kör win :)
<einand> speedxcore: hur dåligt kodat som helst
<realubot>  Jag spelar inga datorspel.
<einand> jag spelar bara dataspel jag tjänar pengar på
<itmannen> Nafallo,  Jo det stämmer men jag måste testa reals tips först :)
<realubot> Hur downgradar man ett paket i Ubuntu/Kubuntu på bästa sätt?
<itmannen> Men nu ger jag upp för inget vill funka med kdenlive. ha de gott folket
<realubot> itmannen: Ha det gott själv!
<CasperN> realubot: avinstallerar och installerar det gamla istället
<itmannen> realubot,  Mycket tack för din hjälp. Vi hörs och störs
<Nafallo> realubot: apt-get install <paketnamn>=<onskad version> ?
<realubot> Är det så enkelt.
<CasperN> jag skulle vilja se något i stil med conary i apt-get
<realubot> Jag trodde man behövde kompilera från källkod och pinna i Apt eller något.
<Nafallo> realubot: vi kor ubuntu... inte gentoo.
<einand> nä, blir ju så när folk kör andraklassens distar
<realubot> Nafallo: Kommer inte Ubuntu automatiskt uppdatera paketet till en nyare version om man installerar en äldre version av paketet utan att pinna?
<realubot> einand: Menar du att Ubuntu är en lågstatusdist?
<Nafallo> realubot: inte automatiskt val? det gor vi val aldrig som standard...
<madbear> realubot: reggas man efter första WU?
<Markslap> ja
<realubot> Nafallo: Nej, men jag menar Ubuntu kommer föreslå en uppdatering och man måste bocka ur för att inte få med den uppdateringen bland alla andra när man uppdaterar systemet?
<realubot> madbear: Japp.
<Markslap> madbear: Efter den är klar så visar dina score på listan.
<madbear> jag satte igång båda nu över natten trodde jag
<madbear> men det lär ta längre tid...
<realubot> madbear: Du får ställa in nick och ream number med: ./fah6 -configonly eller ./fah6 -conigonly -smp
<realubot> Beroende på om du kör unicore eller multicore.
<realubot> madbear: tail FAHlog.txt
<realubot> Så ser du hur det går.
<Nafallo> realubot: ja
<realubot> Nafallo: Det är inte så bra. Men om man pinnar så antar jag att man slipper det.
<realubot> Om itmannen downgradar ett paket så finns risken att han råkar uppdatera samma paket igen.
<realubot> Aja.
<speedxcore> tips på en bra password manager för terminal. Vill lagre flera pw i en fil som ska vara krypterad och gömd där jag önskar.
<realubot> speedxcore: Gör inte Ubuntus keyring detta?
<madbear> ja nui jävlar brölar datorn igång
<Nafallo> realubot: ingen aning. jag brukar inte behova nedgradera paket.
<speedxcore> möjligt. i detta fallet vill jag ha det på en server, dock.
<speedxcore> gärna nåt som liknar cat men behöver ett pw
<realubot> speedxcore: "gnome-keyring is a daemon in the session, similar to ssh-agent, and other applications can use it to store passwords and other sensitive information.
<realubot> "
<Nafallo> speedxcore: gpg ?
<speedxcore> Nafallo: det borde ha bättre obscurity än gnome-keyring väl?
<Nafallo> speedxcore: jag har inte last kallkod for nagotdera program.
<realubot> speedxcore: python-keyring finns också.
<Nafallo> realubot: du menar inte seriost att man ska kora gnome-keyring pa en server va?
<realubot> Nafallo: Nej.
<Nafallo> bra
<realubot> Nafallo: Det menar jag inte. :)
<realubot> Jag tänkte inte att det var på en server.
<speedxcore> servern är bara på lan btw. och har stark ssh nyckel för login
<speedxcore> är en slags intranet
<realubot> Tror inte python-keyring är något för dig då jeller.
<realubot> *heller
<realubot> yapet?
<speedxcore> vill: 1. ssha in i server. 2. ange lösenord till en nyckel. 3. se informationen i klartext från en krypterad fil.
<realubot> "Yapet is a curses based password encryption tool using the Blowfish encryption algorithm to store password records encrypted on disk. Its primary aim is to provide a safe way to store passwords in a file on disk while having a small footprint.
<realubot> "
<speedxcore> realubot: nu börjar vi närma oss =)
<speedxcore> ska kika på
<speedxcore> duger blowfish? hmm
<einand> blowfish är en bra kryptering
<realubot> mypasswordsafe finns det något som heter.
<realubot> speedxcore: Jag har alltså aldrig använt det här. Bara så att du vet.
<realubot> speedxcore: Det fungerar ju även att kryptera varje fil som vanligt också.
<realubot> *varje lösenord som en fil.
<realubot> speedxcore: Typ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<realubot> speedxcore: SÃ¥ kanske (OpenSSL): http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/12/12/simple-file-encryption-with-openssl/
<realubot> Enklare än så blir det väl inte. Och så kan du ju ha alias, typ: alias encpwd='openssl aes-256-cbc -d -a -in $1 -out $2'
<realubot> Om man nu använder $1 och $2 i aliases.
<speedxcore> realubot: stort tack, nu har jag lite att gå på
<realubot> speedxcore: Lycka till. ;)
<realubot> Parcellite är ett av dom bästa programmen som finns. :D
#ubuntu-se 2011-09-11
 * realubot spelar musik på högsta volym för att väcka kanalen.
<speedxcore> funkar det?
<Linda^> nä, vi sover än.
<maxjezy> vad heter den där tecknade serien där en familj bor i ett spökhus
<maxjezy> dom är typ monster hela bunten
<maxjezy> och har en hand som går runt med
<speedxcore> adams
<maxjezy> nice
<speedxcore> the adams family
<speedxcore> men det är otecknat också
<maxjezy> vill hitta den där handen
<maxjezy> på film
<maxjezy> se hur den rör sig
<speedxcore> maxjezy: youtube har nog svar
<maxjezy> ja fast det är svårt att hitta just handen
<maxjezy> något avsnitt där han är delaktig mer
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=17743
<maxjezy> håller på med en hand som ni kan se där
<maxjezy> men behöver inspiration från filmens värld för animation
<speedxcore> tufft, blender skills
<maxjezy> ja de där är fan skills
<maxjezy> det tråkiga är att det inte är jag som modellerat handen
<maxjezy> har bara poserat den i princip
<speedxcore> hehe
<maxjezy> och renderat
<speedxcore> hade du modellerat hade det varit mer skills
<maxjezy> tänkte att jag skulle animera den men det får bli imorgon
<maxjezy> måste ladda min kamera så jag kan använda min hand som referens
<maxjezy> för att få till det så bra som möjligt
<maxjezy> rörelserna
<maxjezy> nej nu blir det sova av så jag orkar med det imorgon
<maxjezy> godnatt allesammans!
<speedxcore> sov gott
<realubot> speedxcore: Det fungerade så där.
<speedxcore> verkar inte bättre
<realubot> tiling wm is the shit.
<realubot> Hur klarar man sig utan?
<speedxcore> bra fråga, vilken kör du?
<realubot> speedxcore: Jag använder Xmonad.
<einand> gösses vilket åskoväder det är
<realubot> einand: Japp. Jag hör det.
<realubot> Jag tycker det är mysigt när det regnar och åskar.
<einand> tyckte jag med, tills åskan slog ner
<einand> realubot: jag provar xmonade nu
<einand> hur splittar jag upp fönster
<[Spooky]> Hej på er!
<einand> hej [Spooky]
<[Spooky]> Tjena einand! Allt ok denna underbara morgon? :P
<einand> tänkte lägga mig
<[Spooky]> einand: Hehe ok..
<einand> fast först skall jag lära mig xmonad
<einand> eller, sova
<realubot> einand: Vad menar du med splittar upp? Aöt+, och Alt+. lägger till/tar bort fönster i maste pane.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hallå grabben!
<einand> alt+?
<realubot> Xmonad splittar ju själv när du öppnar ett program.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Hi there!
<einand> tänkte mer på hur man bygger upp layouten
<realubot> einand: , och .
<realubot> Alt + . och Alt + ,
<einand> händer inget med Alt + .
<realubot> Och Alt+H ändrar storlek.
<einand> Alt+h händer inget på heller
<[Spooky]> realubot: Allt bra?
<realubot> einand: Nej. Ok, det är möjligt att du måste ha några fönster öppna för att Alt+, och Alt+. ska göra något.
<einand> har 3 fönster öppna
<einand> 3 terminaler
<realubot> einand: Har du bara ett fönster uppe eller?
<realubot> einand: Du får ju öppna fler fönster?
<realubot> einand: http://xmonad.org/tour.html
<einand> jag har minecraft + 3 terminaler öppna
<realubot> einand: Dr' ser du olika shortcuts.
<realubot> *Där
<einand> hur avslutar man ett program
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det är helt ok med mig. Sjävlv då?
<realubot> einand: Jag gör som vanligt Ctrl+Q eller Ctrl+W.
<realubot> Ctrl+Shift+Q för att stänga en Terminal.
<realubot> Men det kanske är Gnomes shortcuts.
<einand> kör du xmonade med gnome?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Det rullar på, lite kaffe och snart dags att hoppa in i Allods Online.. ;) Spelar du något spel?
<realubot> einand: Ja. Nu gör jag det men shortcutsen för Xmonad är ju samma oavsett vilket.
<einand> näm jag gillar ion3 bättre, än så länge
<einand> men skall väl ge det en chans i morgon
<realubot> [Spooky]: Allods Online? Nope. Jag lirar inget. Det är nog tur det för det tar ju sådan tid att spela datorspel. :)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag har inte koll på spelbranschen.
<realubot> einand: Jag har för mig att det inte går att resiza windows i Ion3 manuellt?
<einand> går utmärkt
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Hur gör man det då?
<einand> kan göra med musen alt+mus
<einand> eller med knapp kombinationer
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Ok.
<einand> alt+pilar
<einand> tror jag
<einand> minns inte
<realubot> Hm, det var ju tre olika tiling wm jag läste om...
<einand> enda nackdelen emd ion är att det är nerlagt sedan 2009
<realubot> Vad heter det tredje som är populärt? Det som konfigurationsfilerna ändrades mycket mellan olika versioner i?
<realubot> Awesome var det nog.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hehe ok, "Allods Online" är som "World Of Warcraft" fast gratis och snyggare grafik... ;) Men du kanske kan hjälpa mig med tips ang min server? Har lite lustiga fel med den...
<einand> skulle vilja ha xmonad för windwos
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ptja. Det är inte säkert att jag vet vad felet på servrarna beror på. :S
<einand> jag vet
<realubot> einand: Finns det ingen bra tiling wm som fungerar i Windows?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Jag menar min Ubuntu server.. ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jo, jo. Jag har inte så bra koll.
<einand> [Spooky]: jag vet vad felet är
<realubot> einand: Hur vet du det innan han har sagt vad som krånglar?
<einand> för det är alltid fel 40
<realubot> Användaren...
<realubot> [Spooky]: Vad är problemet då?
<einand> :9
<einand> snacka om jobbig kombination alt+shift+enter
<einand> för terminalen
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS sshd installerat och aktiverat, brandvägg på och port 22 tillåter allt in, har rätt ip men kommer ej in med ssh/ftp...
<realubot> einand: Jag vet två saker som är dåliga i Xmonad. 1. Det finns inte någon funktion för att minimera fönster. 2. Det går inte att maximera ett fönster så det tar upp hela skärmen.
<einand> sedan går det inte tabba till program i bakgrunden
<[Spooky]> Är det någon känd bugg?
<realubot> einand: Går det här i Ion3?
<einand> realubot: minimerafönster vill man inte, men maximera går utmärkt med alt+enter i ion3
<einand> då tar det upp hela fönsret
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag tror password-login är disabled default i sshd_config?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det är väl en säkerhetsgrej att sshd_config inte tillåter inloggning med lösenord default utan enbart nycklar.
<einand> är nog inte
<einand> [Spooky]: svarar servern i huvudtaget?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok, men det har funkat i 8 dagar, sen bara la det ner...
<realubot> einand: Varför vill man inte minimera?
<einand> för det är titidle basserat
<einand> vad är oängen
<einand> poängen
<[Spooky]> Testade att starta om servern nu... Nu blev det knepigare, nätverkskortet finns inte mer...
<realubot> titidle?
<einand> jag skrev fel
<einand> du fattar vad jag menar
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det är nog inte sshd som krånglar. :)
<realubot> einand: Jag tycker det är praktiskt att kunna minimera fönster i tiling wm.
<einand> varför?
<einand> det förstör ju hela poängen
<realubot> Ok, visst. Man kan slänga bort fönstren till arbetsyta 9 med Alt+Shift+9 men det är omständigt.
<einand> ?
<einand> så arbetar man ju inte
<realubot> einand: Nja. Det gör det väl inte? Om jag har lite olika program uppe så kanske jag vill minimera ett program för att ha två-tre kvar uppe som jag abetar med? Varför är det inte poäng med att minimera ett program då?
<einand> men alltså du har ju tabbar
<einand> så du lägger det där
<[Spooky]> Vad är det man listar all hårdvara med dmesq nått?
<realubot> Inte i Xmonad.
<einand> har du inte tabbar i xmonad?
<realubot> Var har man tabbarna i Xmonad?
<realubot> Nej. Det vet jag inget om.
<realubot> Jag har 9 arbetsytor.
<einand> så det går inte lägga program bakom varandra
<einand> *suck*
<realubot> Som jag når med Alt+Num
<einand> vad är då poängen med skiten
<realubot> einand: Nej. Det tror jag inte att det går. Det har jag inte läst något om. Det är inte standard i.a.f. Det kanske går att konfigurera då.
<realubot> einand: Man tilar ju fönstren. Det är ju det som är poängen.
<einand> hur kan det då kalla tilar
<realubot> Fönstren ligger ju som "tegel"? Det är ju det som är tiling?
<einand> hatar redan att man kan överlappa fönsteer
<einand> 100x bättre med ion3
<einand> på det
<realubot> Att man inte kan menar du?
<einand> 3.1 How do I configure xmonad?
<einand> By creating and editing the ~/.xmonad/xmonad.hs file, a Haskell source file.
<einand> yils
<einand> yiks
<realubot> Ja?
<einand> alltså, ett fönster skall aldrig överlappa varandra
<realubot> Precis. Där konfigurerar man Xmonad.
<realubot> Det gör dom inte på mitt Zmonad.
<realubot> *Xmonad
<einand> gör dom som standard ju
<einand> flytande fönster
<einand> riktigt hemskt
<realubot> Nej. Inte hos mig.
<einand> värre än gnome
<einand> så om du ändrar storlek på ett fönster knuffar den det andra, så det inte blir överlappande?
<realubot> Hos mig ligger dom i tiling.
<einand> men dom överlappar varandra, om du ändrar storlek
<realubot> Nej. Inte om du använder Alt+H
<realubot> eller Alt+L.
<einand> händer inte när man trycker på dom knapparna
<realubot> Det verkar ju inte som om Xmonad fungerar riktigt hos dig?
<einand> vad skall hända då
<realubot> Om jag öppnar två Terminaler som hamnar dom i tiling och täcker 50% var av skärmen.
<einand> hur öppnar du en terminal då alt+shift+enter?
<realubot> Om jag sedan har ett fönster markerat och trycker Al+L eller Alt+H så växer/krypmer ett fönster på bekostnad av det andra.
<realubot> Alt+Shift+Enter ja.
<einand> jag får bara flytande fullskärms terminaler då
<realubot> Hm, konstigt.
<realubot> "Let's start some clients, to fill the screen. xmonad uses the mod1 key (alt) by default, and we can start by launching a terminal with mod-shift-return. The new terminal will fill the screen (and we'll use a bit of image processing to contrast the terminals a bit for the tutorial):"
<[Spooky]> Så nätverket uppe igen, känns som Ubuntu buggar...
<realubot> Om du startar en Terminal med Alt+Shift+Enter så ska den täcka hela skärmen precis som det står i Xmonads guide. Om du sedan öppnar en till Terminal så delar dom på utrymmet.
<einand> verkar som alt+k = alt+tab
<realubot> [Spooky]: Låter som om drivrutinen till nätverkskortet buggar?
<realubot> einand: Alt+Shift+K växlar plats på fönster.
<einand> japp
<realubot> Alt+K verkar vara Alt+Tab ja.
<einand> också rätt korkat
<realubot> Varför korkat?
<einand> alt+shift+k
<einand> skall ju inte behövs
<einand> Jag kan inte få skiten att splitta sig
<realubot> Tja. Det är ok. Jag använder det sällan. Men i Bluetile fanns SpuerKey+F för att låta ett fönster ligga över alla andrai maxmierat läge. Det var smidigt.
<einand> i ion3 så var det alt+enter
<einand> då skapa den ett virtueltskrivbord där den la sig maximerat
<realubot> einand: Det ska splitta sig som standard.
<einand> gör den inte
<coobra> hey
<einand> testat på två maskiner nu
<realubot> Vilket system använder du då?
<einand> någon bugg i utgåvan med 11.04?
<realubot> Du måste trixa lite med session-filerna för att det ska fungera.
<realubot> Det här har jag i .Xmonad/xmonad.hs:
<realubot> import XMonad
<realubot> import XMonad.Config.Gnome
<realubot> main = xmonad gnomeConfig
<einand> men jag kör ju inte med gnome
<realubot> Dessutom måste man skapa två filer. En som heter xmonad.desktop och en som heter xmonad.session
<einand> qqqqqqqqqqqqq
<realubot> Ok. om du inte kör med Gnome så.
<realubot> einand: Vad använder du då om du kör 11.04?
<einand> dom två filerna är bara för att skapa genvägar
<einand> jag använder bara xmonade
<einand> valde det innan jag loggade in
<einand> men skall sova nu iaf, så skiter i resten
<realubot> Jo. Det är möjligt att det räcker om du bara ska köra Xmonad.
<einand> för tillfället
<einand> tack för hjälpen
<coobra> haha
<realubot> np
<einand> w
<[Spooky]> realubot: Mm nått skumt är det, ang skumt när jag hade Ubuntu 11.04 på denna maskin så när jag skulle kopiera något från hdd till usb så låste det hela systemet 1-2 min då och då under kopieringen... Lite störande...
<coobra> nu har min laptop fnatt
<einand> börjar bli mörkte ute
<coobra> fläckten kör i 200000
<coobra> hahha
<realubot> [Spooky]: Hm, det där tror jag att jag har hört något om faktislt.
<realubot> *faktiskt
<[Spooky]> realubot: Men ang servern, samma fel med ssh, tror jag skiter i det och kör in XP Pro i den igen...
<coobra> xp på en server
<coobra> vad vill du köra
<[Spooky]> coobra: Hobby grejjer mest, så inget avancerat...
<coobra> vad vill du ska funka  :D
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ska du ha XP Pro på en server? :S
<realubot> [Spooky]: Hittar Ubuntu ditt nätverkskort nu då? Annars är det ju inte konstigt att ssh inte fungerar?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Kör du med dyndns eller hur anropar du servern?
<realubot> Säker på att du anropar rätt adress?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Mm nätet funkar som det ska... Kör med no-ip kollat så den stämmer med ip med...
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ok.
<[Spooky]> Kan pinga den från min klient...
<realubot> [Spooky]: Skriver du rätt då?
<coobra> huh ?
<coobra> vad ?
<speedxcore> morrn
<coobra> ja är trög som fan förklara bra nu ?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Kör med Putty från min klient så skriver bara in adress och port, men får att det inte vill typ som att hosten ej finns...
<realubot> [Spooky]: Har du testat att starta om sshd?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hur gör man det?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Hm. Just det.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ja, hu rvar det nu. /etc/init.d/ssh restart eller något.
<realubot> Fel.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hittade det.. ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Var det /etc/init.d/ssh ?
<[Spooky]> "sudo service ssh restart"
<realubot> Jaha.
<[Spooky]> Men ingen skillnad...
<realubot> Det är samma sak.
<realubot> service kör ssh i /etc/init.d/ssh
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det går att pinga servern då?
<realubot> ping -c 5 <ip>
<[Spooky]> realubot: Jepp, ska se om samba vill...
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag vet inte vad som är knas. Det kanske är Putty?
<realubot> Kör ssh med -vvv
<realubot> För verbose?
<realubot> " -v      Verbose mode.  Causes ssh to print debugging messages about its progress.  This is helpful in debug‐
<realubot>              ging connection, authentication, and configuration problems.  Multiple -v options increase the ver‐
<realubot>              bosity.  The maximum is 3.
<realubot> "
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag vet inte vad som är knas med din server. :S
<[Spooky]> realubot: Lugnt, samba ville, fick även samma fel med ssh i 11.04 när jag hade det, men samba får duga... Vill mest komma åt mina filer.. :P
<[Spooky]> realubot: Men tack för visat intresse i alla fall.. ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: No problem.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det är inte så att sshd_config har ändrats i en uppdatering eller något? :S
<realubot> Jag bara chanser hej vilt nu.
<realubot> *chansar
<itmannen> realubot,  Tjena. Sover du aldrig ? :)
<realubot> itmannen: Hej hej. Sova. Tss. Vad är det för trams?
<[Spooky]> realubot: FÃ¥r kolla det senare, nu ska jag in och spela Allods.. ;) Vi ses!
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ha det!
<itmannen> realubot,  Precis vad som ante mig. Du är ett föredöme för nördklubben :D
<realubot> itmannen: Jag ska snart krypa till kojs faktiskt.
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  Ja gå och sov så du är pigg i em när jag behöver din hjälp :)
<realubot> itmannen: Jo. Precis. ;)
<itmannen> Klockan 13 när jag fått syndernas förlåtelse så kanske jag får till mitt Kdenlive igen :)
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, just det.
<realubot> itmannen: Du får göra så här. Du får avinstallera det gamla mlt.
<realubot> itmannen: Sedan installerar du en äldre version med: sudo apt-get install mlt=<version>
<realubot> itmannen: Sedan får du se upp när du uppdaterar Ubuntu så du inte råkar uppdatera mlt till en nyare version igen.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag kopierar det och testar när hjärnan vaknat
<peetra> Godmorgon!
<realubot> itmannen: Du avinstallerar med: sudo apt-get purge mlt
<realubot> peetra: Good morning!
<itmannen> Godmorgon
<realubot> itmannen: Kommer du ihåg att vi snackade om att ladda upp bilder från Terminalen?
<realubot> itmannen: Det finns ett paket som heter photo-uploader och som verkar göra precis det.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo det gör jag
<realubot> photo-uploader - Command line photo uploader
<itmannen> realubot, Aha det måste testas.
<realubot> "Photo uploader is a command line utility (and Python module) for uploading photos to minilabs for printing or to any service for image hosting. It currently supports only a few minilab services in Czechia and some hosting services like ImageShack, but can be easily extended to support others.
<realubot> "
<itmannen> Vote. realubot as President :)
<peetra> Jag tänkte mecka i en fil, som är märkt DO NOT EDIT me stor ascigrafik, så jag loggade in för själsligt stöd. :P
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har aldrig testat det men det låter ju bra i beskrivningen. Det finns image-uploaders med grafiskt gränssnitt också om du hellre föredrar det.
<realubot> peetra: Det låter ju som om det finns en annan fil som du egentligen borde ändra i?
<realubot> peetra: Vad är det för fil?
<peetra> realubot: Hehe, just det, men jag vill göra den "bättre", få se hur det går. XD
<realubot> peetra: Jag tänker på att det t.ex. står så i en Grub-fil. Det rekommenderas att man editerar en helt annat fil istället.
<peetra> Det är config-filen för phpmyadmin
<realubot> peetra: Ta backup på filen först! :D
<peetra> realubot: Jadå. Tänkte faktiskt glömma det. :O
<itmannen> då är frågan. Vilken version ska jag installera av mlt ?
<realubot> itmannen: Jag kommer inte ihåg nu. Det borde ju fungera att backa ett steg till versionen innan?
<realubot> Hm...
<realubot> itmannen: Vilken version har du nu: apt-cache policy mlt
<realubot> Ser du versionsnumret då?
<itmannen> realubot, Jag har tydligen avinstallerat det gamla. Ska installera igen med en lägre version
<realubot> Ok, frågan är vilken. :S
<itmannen> realubot,  Det borde bli 0.6.2-2 som ska installeras
<realubot> 0.7.4 var nog den senaste stabila versionen så du borde klara dig med den näst senaste som var 0.7.2.
<realubot> Sedan har du 0.7.0 och 0.6.2 också.
<realubot> itmannen:  Jag vet inte om det ger något att köra: grep "mlt" /var/log/apt/history.log
<realubot> för att leta i Apt-loggarna efter mlt?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag håller på att installera den gamla mlt samt kdenlive nu.
<itmannen> Nix. Funkar inte med det gamla mlt heller. Nu ger jag upp för denna fm. Provar i em igen
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad som är fel då. :(
<peetra> Hmm, jag hade inte sönder något och fick extra saker i min phpmyadmin, men designern, som jag var ute efter lyser med sin frånvaro.
<peetra> Men jag hade inte sönder något iallafall. Jipiii!
<itmannen> Nu måste jag fixa till kroppen inför dagens vedermödor. Tack så länge
<peetra> Jaghar fått mail av en som behöver hjälp med att installera wine, tänkte rekommendera pakethanteraren Programcentral för Ubuntu, den borde väl finnas med i alla standard distributioner av gnome/unity-ubuntu?
<speedxcore> peetra: wine är väl lätt att installera, det är snarare vilka program man sen vill köra i wine som kan vara svårt.
<speedxcore> många program behöver en del bökande.
<peetra> mmm, känns som om jag hamnar å rekommendera att fråga i forumet sen. Jag är ingen wine-vän precis.
<speedxcore> på winehq kan man ju kolla om det man vill köra funkar ens
<speedxcore> ett bra första steg
<peetra> speedxcore: Bra, bra! Man slipper massa extra strul och gnisslande tänder genom att läsa på lite!
<speedxcore> absolut, vet folk som håller på i 10timmar för att installera något spel, för att sen till sist läsa på winehq att det inte funkar för någon. Lika bra att kolla innan =)
<peetra> Jag har personligen ofta så mycke inspiration att jag bara tutar å kör med egna datorerna å sen funderar vad som hände. Tack och lov så finns det andras datorer, som jag är försiktigare med, så jag ibland läser på lite grann. :P
<marcelunilsson> hejsan, o godmorgon alla!, jag skulle behöva hjälp idag igen:S      ubuntu vägrar registrara när jag sätter in en mic:( vad gör jag?
<marcelunilsson> någon här som har koll på varför ubuntu inte vill registrera att man kopplar in en mic? (eller ens registrera den inbyggda)?
<marcelunilsson> jag fixade det!
<goran> bheöve lite hjälp o tips för att instalera lubuntu på en maskin som redan har kubunut/gnome och vista
<daho> Hej på er här kommer jag igen :P
<daho> har en linksys router som jag skulle kunna komma åt men kommer inte ihåg vilket ip nummer jag gav den vet ni nåt sätt att söka på nätverket på ip nummer??
<goran> inga lubunut fanstater här?
<daho> någon som vet hur man scannar nätverket på vilka ip adresser de finns
<goran> 10.10 vs 11.04
<goran> vill ersätta ubuntu/gnome med lubuntu, datorn är rätt trög så jag tänkte att lubuntu kanske är det bäst alternativet
<Haffe> daho: nmap
<goran> iso bränare i ubuntu?
<yeager> brasero
<goran> hittade
<yeager> daho: nmap -sP ditt-nät/mask
<daho> tack yeager
<R2D21> Nytt modekort och graffe. Nu vill datorn inte spela upp film. Uppsaterade från nvidia driver 96 till 173. Flach funkar klockrent.
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag har hittat en sweclockers-tråd till dig. ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/17-linux-och-ovriga-operativsystem/1034357-aer-hardvaru-raid-pa-vag-att-do-ut/
<Philip5> Squarism: var du ute och var någe kulturell igår kväll då?
<Squarism> Philip5, en liten sväng
<Squarism> på dagen
<Philip5> aha, innan allt egentligen började
<Philip5> kollade du på något särskilt?
<Squarism> själv då?
<Philip5> jodå jag var runt på kvällen och kollade lite
<Squarism> nä.. va ba på stan o fika med en kompis o såg massa dansnummer o dyl
<Squarism> va ute o drack öl senare dock
<Philip5> ja det är en hel del sånt. olika föreningar som ska visa upp sig
<Squarism> men korsade inte city
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> du höll dig i från allt... lite folkskygg så där
<Squarism> va dock på indisk koncert på UKK i fredags.. så jag fick min kulturdos denna helg
<Squarism> såg du ngt kul då?
<Philip5> jag var runt på lite utställningar och sedan var jag och lyssnade på deer tracks
<Squarism> deer tracks?
<Philip5> och så kollade jag på folk
<Philip5> ja de är en grupp från gävle som spelar lite så där alternativ lite ambient pop eller vad man ska säga
<Philip5> de finns på spotify om så du kan lyssna.
<Squarism> google ledde mig
<Philip5> mer lite kvällsmusik så där att softa till
<Squarism> soft
<Squarism> låter bra
<Philip5> ja om man gillar sånt så
<Philip5> jag tycker det är rätt skönt
<Squarism> måste skynda mig till stan... ska ta en fika
<Philip5> gört
<Philip5> sätt fart!
<Squarism> will do
<Philip5> ciao
<Haffe> Är det någon här?
<Philip5> nope
<Haffe> Det verkar sådär lagom söndagsavslaget.
<Philip5> yes
<Haffe> Jag tror jag ska ta och baka de där kakorna jag tänkte baka.
<Kurdistan> Haffe: baka dem du inte tänkt på istället. roligare och mer spontant. :)
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
 * Haffe bakar in Kurdistan 
<Kurdistan> realubot: hallå grabben. :P
<Peyam> tjena
 * Haffe bakar in Peyam 
 * Kurdistan Haffe är småkär. :P
<realubot> Kurdistan: Tjenixen. How is it going?
<realubot> Peyam: Hur går det med Ubuntu då?
<Kurdistan> realubot: på väg hem.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ok, jag vaknade precis. :S
<Kurdistan> realubot: då är allt som vanligt då. :P
<Peyam> realubot:  ubuntu kör jag bara på min mini. Spelar ingen roll va jag kör för burk egentligen
<Peyam> Har en usel övningslärare i Elektroteknik. svårt o tro att det finns ngt tråkigare än ubuntu i världen
<realubot> Peyam: Jaha. Varför är Ubuntu så tråkigt då?
<Kurdistan> Peyam: påstår din lärare det? :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nja, det är nästan värre än vanligt med dygnsrytmen. Det här håller inte. :(
<Haffe> Hur är elektroteknik och ubuntu relaterat?
<Kurdistan> realubot: du får sluta läsa på kvällarna och gör en schema över vad du ska göra.
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  nej menade att det finns ngt tråkigare än ubuntu och det e min lärare. realubot: det är bara d.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja.
<realubot> Helt klart.
<realubot> Peyam: DÃ¥lig motivering.
<Kurdistan> Peyam: ja, lärare kan vara tråkiga, men dålig jämförelse.
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: var du ner på stan och var lite kulturell igår kväll då?
<realubot> Peyam: Hur tråkigt är inte då Windows?
<Kurdistan> visst jag är kritisk till en del saker med ubuntu, men jag skulle inte kalla det tråkigt.
<Haffe> Ska jag se Austin Powers ikväll?
<Peyam> realubot: jag kör xbradox som os
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag har varit hemma.
<realubot> xbradox?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så kulturnatten var inget för dig?
<Peyam> realubot:  va spelar d för roll va jag kör  för OS. ubuntu e tråkig ändå
<realubot> Det har jag aldrig hört talas om. Vad är det? En nordkoreansk piratkopia av Ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag gillar sådant, men blir svårt om man inte befinner sig i staden. :)
<Peyam> vem orkar piratkopia ubuntu?
<realubot> Peyam: Jag skojade lite med dig bara.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: det får man se till att göra
<Peyam> realubot:  jag med gubben
<realubot> Peyam: Du kanske tycker att operativsystem är tråkiga helt enkelt?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nästa ggr ser vi tillsammans. :)
<Haffe> Hur piratkopierar man ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> Haffe: :) genom att köra kubuntu.
<Peyam> realubot:  Den enda jag kör dagligen är programmering med Matlab och lite php. bryr mig inte så mkt om annat.
<Peyam> Nu ska jag in på joomla
<Peyam> vi hörs när ja kmr tillbaka
<Kurdistan> syns snart boys. jag måste göra annat.
<realubot> Det går väl att pirata Ubuntu om man använder koden utan att ha med licenser o.s.v.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: säger du bara för att verka lite spännande ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) jaja gubbfan.
<Philip5> :P
<realubot> Äsch. Det verkar ju inte som om det går att manuellt ändra höjden på slave windows i Xmonad?
<Peyam> !google Kurdistan
<ubot2`> Peyam: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Haffe> !kaka
<ubot2`> Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Peyam> ! hej
<ubot2`> Factoid 'hej' not found
<Peyam> va fan
<Peyam> vem skriver de här?
<vacum> ! din mamma
<ubot2`> Factoid 'din mamma' not found
<Haffe> !haffe
<ubot2`> Humorn är total.
<Haffe> !phillip5
<ubot2`> Factoid 'phillip5' not found
<Peyam> !Peyam
<ubot2`> Factoid 'Peyam' not found
<Haffe> !psypsine
<ubot2`> Factoid 'psypsine' not found
<Peyam> !Kurdistan
<ubot2`> Factoid 'Kurdistan' not found
<Peyam> !google
<ubot2`> De flesta förväntar sig att du har provat "googla" efter en lösning innan du frågar. Ibland kan det vara snabbare än att vänta på ett svar från någon i kanalen. Gå till www.google.se för att söka.
<Haffe> !tråkigt
<Peyam> yes
<ubot2`> Factoid 'tr\xc3\xa5kigt' not found
<Peyam> !ubuntu
<ubot2`> Ubuntu är ett komplett Linux-baserat operativsystem som är fritt tillgängligt med både community och professionell support. Se http://www.ubuntu.com för mer information.
<Peyam> !windows
<ubot2`> Diskussioner kring Windows och andra programvaror från Microsoft hänvisas till ##windows . För att köra Windowsapplikationer i Ubuntu används !wine .
<Peyam> Elektroteknik e så svår asså
<Haffe> U = I*R
<Haffe> jwC
<Haffe> 1/(jwl)
<Peyam> hmm
<Haffe> Eller så använder du bara laplacetransform.
<Haffe> Laplacetransform är otroligt användbart.
<spacebug-> 1/R = 1/R1 + 1/R2 + 1/R3 ..
<spacebug-> P = U * I
<Haffe> 1+1 = 2
<spacebug-> dock mer passande i #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Peyam> Back
<Peyam> sqrt(4)=2
<Haffe> sqrt(4) = |2| = 2
<Peyam> sqrt(9)3
<Peyam> =
<Peyam> Ensam Peyam söker
<Peyam> Haffe:  har ngn haffat dig?
<Haffe> Whut?
<Peyam> HAr någon haffat dig?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Peyam> vf  heter du haffe?
<Haffe> Det är ett smeknamn som har följt med mig länge.
<Peyam> så?
<Peyam> vf
<Haffe> Därför.
<Peyam> jag tkr MAc är gay
<Haffe> Ok.
<Peyam> HAffe
<Peyam> Var kommer du ifrån
<Haffe> Från Örebro.
<Peyam> var i örebro
<Haffe> centrum.
<Peyam> e du svart?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Peyam> bra
<Peyam> Du vet at jag inte har ngt problem med svartingar?
<Haffe> Jag tror inte riktigt att det här är rätt kanal att diskutera sådana saker i.
<Peyam> A men bara så du vet
<Haffe> Ok.
<Peyam> Okej?
<Peyam> no hurt feelins?
<Peyam> g
<gusnan> Vi har verkligen inga ops här?
<Haffe> Peyam: Jag är inte svart, men jag tror inte att det är rätt kanal att diskutera hur du känner för människor med olika hudfärger.
<gusnan> !ops
<ubot2`> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan!
<Peyam> Precis
<Peyam> snart ska de bli sannolikhetslära
<Haffe> Men vad tusan.
<Haffe> Plöstligt så kom jag på att jag har legat i min säng med min laptop de senaste tre timmarna.
<Peyam> me va fan
<Peyam> gör inte d då
<Peyam> Vil du få platt rumpa eller
<Haffe> Ja, varför inte.
<Peyam> Det e ju inte het
<Haffe> Jag är hellre smal än het.
<Peyam> med plat rumpa?
<Haffe> Ja, varför inte?
<Peyam> Haffe:  jag tkr inte att det e sexigt
<Barre> bamsefar: wow... orkar jag ens kommentera den tråden?
<Haffe> Baha.
<Haffe> För seg för att äta, för hungrig för att göra något åt det.
<peppis> Haffe:  något har du väl att äta
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag har som du ser låtit bli, men det var ganska roligt med han zfs-talibanen. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: om jag orkar så kommer jag kommentera, men jag vet inte....
<Barre> *suck*
<EAG> finns det nån smidig röststyrningsmjukvara?
<bamsefar> Barre: De kommer ju bara säga att du inte har en aaaaning om vad du pratar om. ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: hahahah... förmodligen...
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur länge har du jobbat med lagring nu?
<CasperN> EAG: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeVoiceControl
<Barre> bamsefar: 20 år
<bamsefar> Barre: Gubbe ;)
<Barre> jag vet.. skitjobbigt
<EAG> CasperN: tack, jag ska precis prova det :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Men du MÅSTE ge dig in i den där tråden. :)
<realubot> Peyam: Vad pluggar du för något? Gymnasiet eller ingenjörsutb?
<realubot> Peyam: Du läser elektronik och sannolikhetslära. Det är ju heavy stuff.
<Vahl> Jössös här hänger det mycket folk
<Peyam> realubot:  ingenjör
<realubot> Peyam: Ok, ambitiöst.
<itmannen> Så där. Nu har jag installerat en 64-bits 11.10 bredvid mina andra operativ :) Duktig idiot
<Tarodar> Tjena jag har aldrig varit här innan :)
<itmannen> Tarodar, Välkommen
<Tarodar> Tack
<Tarodar> Jag har aldig installerat Ubuntu, bara provat det innan installationen så att säga.
<itmannen> realubot,  Sover du ?
<Tarodar> Idag provade jag Fedora (kde) men fastnade i partitioneringen, får läsa mer antar jag
<itmannen> Tarodar,  Ja det är ett bra sätt i första steget
<realubot> itmannen: Jag sover aldrig. ;)
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä just ja. Så var det :D
<Tarodar> Jag tycker KDE är snyggare än Gnome
<realubot> Tarodar: Välkommen till Ubuntu Sveriges IRC-kanal säger jag då. :)
<Tarodar> :) Tack.
<realubot> Tarodar: Det är ju en smaksak. Dessutom finns skrivbordsmiljöerna LXDE (Lubuntu) och Xfce (Xubuntu).
<itmannen> realubot,  I denna dist så funkar Kdenlive klockrent :)
<rogst> Nån som känner till en bra ftp server till linux med stöd för sql authentisering ?
<realubot> itmannen: Vilken server ska du hacka ikväll då? Polisens, Försvarsmaktens eller den lokala pizzerians server?
<realubot> itmannen: ;)
<realubot> rogst: Kanske vsftpd?
<realubot> rogst: " This package provides the "Very Secure FTP Daemon", written from
<realubot>  the ground up with security in mind.
<realubot>  .
<realubot>  It supports both anonymous and non-anonymous FTP access, PAM authentication,
<realubot>  bandwidth limiting, and the Linux sendfile() facility.
<itmannen> realubot,  :D. Hm. jag ska fundera. Idag så kan jag ju börja om då jag ånyo fått syndernas förlåtelse :)
<realubot> "
<Tarodar> Jag tycker listen till vänster gör att gnome får ett leksaksaktigt uttryck. Lite överdrivet när man har lister uppe och nere.  :/
<itmannen> Tarodar,  Det är inte gnome. Det är Unity :)
<Tarodar> hmmm
<realubot> Tarodar: Du ska inte ha någon panel längst ner om du har Unitys Launcher till vänster och en panael i toppen av skärmen?
<Tarodar> Ja, jag är ny i detta så
<realubot> Tarodar: Om du loggar ut och loggar in i Classic så får du Ubuntus gamla Gnome 2 Skrivbord istället för det nya Unity.
<itmannen> Svär inte i Guds hus med att skriva Unity
<Tarodar> aha
<Tarodar> Men är Ubuntu verkligen "the shit". Fedora låter ju så coolt :/
<realubot> Tarodar: Det du ser med Launchern till vänster är en del av Unity som är Ubuntus nya utseendet sedan version 11.04.
<itmannen> Vote for Gnome3 as President :)
<realubot> Tarodar: Nej. Ubuntu är inte the shit.
<Philip5> spacebug-: undrar fortfarande vad du har gjort med audacious och deras sajt.
<realubot> Tarodar: Ubuntu är den mest spridda desktop-versionen av Linux och supporten är nog störst på Ubuntu. Dessutom är det nog enklast att googla fram lösningar till Ubuntu eftersom så många använder systemet och skriver om det.
<Tarodar> Så Ubuntu med sitt Gnome 3 ska köras utan unity för att bli vackert?
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag tror det blir den lokala pizzerian ikväll :)
<realubot> itmannen: Hehe.
<itmannen> Tarodar,  Om du installerar Gnome3 så slipper du Unity. Men det görs på egen risk
<realubot> Tarodar: Ta en titt på Linux Mint 11.
<realubot> Tarodar: Det är en väldigt bra nybörjardist som ser riktigt bra ut också.
<realubot> Tarodar: Dom använder inte Unity utan Gnome 2.
<Tarodar> Ja, jag ´kollade på mint innan
<spacebug-> Philip5: hehe inget. Inget svar på mailet än heller. De kanske har blivit kidnappade? ;O
<itmannen> realubot,  Varför ska du lura in han på snikversioner ?
<realubot> Tarodar: Mint ät inte fel.
<Tarodar> Hehe
<realubot> Tarodar: Den bygger på Ubuntu. Det är bara utseendet och lite program som skiljer.
<realubot> Tarodar: Kubuntu är ju ett alt. också.
<Tarodar> Jag är den typen av människa som provar det ingen annan provar som första försök :P
<realubot> Tarodar: Dom har Ubuntus base system i grunden och sedan olika skrivbordsmiljöer och olika program.
<Tarodar> Men jag gör kanske bäst i att bara köra Ubuntu alongside win7
<itmannen> Tarodar,  Win 7 ? vad är det för skrot ? :)
<realubot> Tarodar: Nja, i 11.04 kan du köra med Classic-utseendet istället för Unity. Men i framtiden tror jag inte Classic kommer att finnas som alt. utan enbart Unity eller Unity 2d.
<Tarodar> Borde jag skrota win7?
<itmannen> Tarodar,  Det är så klart ditt val :)
<spacebug-> jag behöver tyvärr fortfarande windows till e-leg och lite annat
<realubot> Tarodar: Tja. Det beror på faktiskt. Om du ska spela datorspel eller kör anågot specifikt Windows-program så bör du har kvar det.
<EAG> e-legitimation funkar väl fint i linux
<Tarodar> realubot Oekj, snacker gör mig tämligen förvirrad men Ubuntu är väl det bästa att köra antar jag?
<itmannen> Och man behöver i win för e-leg. Funkar lika bra i Ubuntu
<realubot> Tarodar: Jag ser ingen mening med att ta bort det faktiskt. Du kan lika gärna ha kvar det på en partition som du ev. krymper till max 50GB.
<spacebug-> EAG: inte nordeas. Eller jag har inte fått det att funka iaf
<Peyam> e det gratis att ka tunnelbana i usa
<realubot> Tarodar: Det är inte fel att köra Ubuntu och om du inte gillar Launchern med alla ikoner och vill ha ett mer klassiskt utseende så går det att välja Classic när du loggar in i Ubuntu för att slippa Ubuntus nya Unity-utseende.
<Philip5> spacebug-: de kanske har kastat in handsken
<spacebug-> kan va så
<Tarodar> realubot, Ja, jag vill testa att ge ubuntu en chans på min netbook på en krympt del typ 10 GB
<spacebug-> vore väääldigt synd då det är det klart bästa musikspelarprogrammet (enligt mig)
<maxjezy> Philip5, du kanske inte hörde vad som hände idag med min dator så jag kan berätta det för dig
<maxjezy> om du vill veta
<realubot> Philip5: Varför skulle det vara gratis? Det finns väl inget som är gratis i USA?
<realubot> Philip5: Glöm aldrig det.
<Tarodar> Vetti tusan hur jag ska få igång min goa touchpad till min netbook sen bara
<realubot> Peyam: Det var till dig.
<realubot> Tarodar: Du har redan krympt Windows-partitionen?
<realubot> Tarodar: Då är det bara att installera Ubuntu på största lediga utrymmet alongside Windows.
<Tarodar> Nä, jag har inte krympt den än. Men det är det enda som återstår
<realubot> Tarodar: Eller så går du in i den manuella partitionsredigeraren (alt. som finns längst ner när du väljer var du vill installera Ubuntu).
<Tarodar> Ja, det kan man väl göra?
<Tarodar> Och ge det en 10 Gig va?
<realubot> Tarodar: Det är mycket möjligt att Windows kommer att klaga när du startar det efter att du har krympt partitionen det ligger på men det ska fungera om man bar alåter Windows kontrollera filsystemet eller vad det är första gången efter "kympningen".
<Philip5> realubot: vadå gratis??? har jag sagt något om gratis??
<Philip5> maxjezy: berätta
<realubot> Tarodar: Jag hade nog tagit lite mer än 10GB.
<Tarodar> Netbooken är bara på 150 (160?) totalt så jag är snål
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag renderade en animation
<maxjezy> står i köket och gör välling
<realubot> Tarodar: Jag vet inte hur stort utrymme Win7 tar med det är ju x GB och sedan kanske du vill ha möjlighet att installera program i Win7 i framtiden.
<maxjezy> så smäller min skärm
<Peyam> realubot:  jag missade va du skrev. går itne o skrolla upp . kör irssi för windows
<maxjezy> samtidigt dör datorn pga rambrist misstänker jag
<realubot> Tarodar: Ok, jag ska kolla vad Win7 kräver. Hold on...
<maxjezy> förlåt för att jag inte skrev allt i en mening
<realubot> Tarodar: "16 GB available hard disk space (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit) "
<realubot> Enligt Microsoft.
<Tarodar> realubot Men jag har allting på C. D är helt ledig. Kan jag välja att partiotonera ut en del av D i Ubuntu installationen då?
<realubot> Peyam: Glöm det.
<Peyam> realubot:  meh
<Philip5> maxjezy: dör som att vara heldöd och inte längre funka alls?
<maxjezy> skärmen small
<maxjezy> eller addaptern till den
<maxjezy> så den är stendöd nu
<maxjezy> datorn lever men dog som i att den stängdes av
<realubot> Tarodar: Jag rekommenderar att du går in i den manuella paritionsredigeraren och där väljer att krympa C till 30GB. Därefter tar du bort D-partitionen helt.
<Tarodar> realubot Varför inte utnyttja D?
<realubot> Tarodar: Sedan skapar du två nya prtitioner: 1. Partition på 1GB som du ger monteringspunkten swap. 2. En partition som tar upp resten av allt ledigt utrymme och som du sätter monteringspunkten / på och filsystemet ext4.
<realubot> Tarodar: Det kan hända att du bör defragmentera Windows först så att filerna inte ligger utspridda på partitionen.
<realubot> Tarodar: Det beror på hur mycket du har använt Windows innan.
<Peyam> DADADADADADADAD
<Peyam> fett dryg reklam
<Tarodar> *kopierar texten*
<realubot> Tarodar: Du kan utnyttja D. Sure. Men du ska inte ha filsystemet NTFS till Ubuntu så du måste ta bort D-partitionen och skapa två nya. 1. swap och 3. ext4.
<realubot> *2. ext4
<realubot> Tarodar: Dock kommer du ju att ha mer än 30GB till Winodws om du bara använder D-partitionen till Ubuntu.
<Tarodar> Aha, nu förstår jag
<realubot> Tarodar: Jag antar att C och D delar rakt av på din hdd som det är nu.
<realubot> Tarodar: Du har "bara" en dator eller?
<Tarodar> Nä, Netbook, Laptop, Stationär
<realubot> Tarodar: Jag menar annars så kan du ju hänga här i kanalen samtidigt som du installerar Ubuntu och kommer till partitioneringssteget?
<realubot> Tarodar: Ok, om du vill så hänger vi här och hjälper dig när det är dags att partitionera hårddisken så det blir rätt.
<Tarodar> A, just det, Föresten, jag måste läsa mer om det där du sa att Ubuntu måste ha en fil som inte är NTFS. Jag behöver mer info där
<Tarodar> realubot Tack för hjälpen :)
<realubot> Tarodar: Det hela är ganska enkelt. NFTS är Microsofts filsytem. Du kan knappast installera Ubuntu på en partitioen som är formaterad med filsystemet NTFS.
<Tarodar> Så det måste vara... ext# eller nåt istället?
<realubot> Tarodar: Linux har andra filsystem. Ubuntu 11.04 använder filsystemet ext4. Därför måste du radera D-partitionen med filsystemet NTFS och skapa en ny partition på utrymmet som du formaterar med filsystemet ext4.
<realubot> Tarodar: Det finns flera olika. Det senaste är väl btrfs men det är nog inte stabilt ännu?
<realubot> Tarodar: Ubuntu 11.04 använder ext4 som standard så jag rekommenderar att du väljer det.
<Tarodar> Okej, men går det att genomföra i ubuntu-installationen eller måste jag för-arbeta?
<realubot> Tarodar: Det här går att göra i Ubuntu-installationen. Det finns ett speciellt steg där du väljer att manuellt partitionera hårddisken. Dock minns jag inte vad det kallas i Ubuntu nu men det är det sista alt. i listan där det bl.a. går att välja att installera Ubuntu alongside existing operating system eller vad det kallas.
<realubot> Tarodar: Du kan för övrigt göra det från Ubuntu Live så du kan göra det innan du startar själva installationen om du vill.
<Tarodar> Nja, det spelar ingen större roll'
<realubot> Dock så bör du ta backup på allt viktigt på Windows-partitioen (även C) eftersom det alltid är lite riskabelt att ändra storlek på partitioner. Det gäller såklart bara om du ska ändra storlek på C. Om du nöjer dig med D till Ubuntu så behöver du inte röra C.
<realubot> Tarodar: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/04/manual-disk-partitioning-guide-for-ubuntu-11-04/
<realubot> Där ser du vad jag har pratat om.
<Tarodar> D är ju på en 60 Gb så den räcker för mig
<realubot> Dock behöver du inte /home, /boot o.s.v. utan det räcker med en partition på 1GB som är swap och en på resten av D som är / med filösystemet ext4.
<Tarodar> Föresten, när man patiotonerar ut ett utrymme till Ubuntu så är väl inte det samma sak som att köra ubuntu i Windows, för det alternativet fanns väl också?¨
<realubot> Dessutom så ska du se en partition som är C som har filsystemet NTFS men det heter nog sda1 i listan.
<realubot> Tarodar: Nej, det är inte samma sak.
<realubot> Tarodar: Du tänker på Wubi.
<realubot> Tarodar: Det är något helt annat.
<Tarodar> Aha, bra att du sa det!
<realubot> Tarodar: Då installerar du Ubuntu i Windows. Nu installerar du Ubuntu vid sidan om Windows. Det är två olika saker.
<realubot> Tarodar: Jag har dålig koll på Wubi men rekommenderar det inte.
<Tarodar> Men ingår inte Wubi i Ubuntu installations-grejset?
<realubot> Jag tror det är bättre med två helt fristående operativsystem sida vid sida på datorn.
<Tarodar> jo
<Tarodar> Det borde gå segt att ha win körandes under liksom
<realubot> Tarodar: Nej. Jag tror inte det går att installera Wubi när du installerar Ubuntu från CD/USB.
<realubot> Tarodar: Wubi kräver att du laddar ner en exe-fil som är avsedd för Windows.
<realubot> Tarodar: Det är möjligt att den finns på Ubuntu-skivan men det är inget som ingår i en normal installationsprocess.
<Tarodar> Det är nog så
<realubot> Så det är knappast en risk att du råkar installera Wubi när du vill installera Ubuntu vid sidan om Windows.
<realubot> Jag är dock inte 100% säker.
<realubot> Jag måste fixa lite saker. Jag kommer tillbaka om ca 30 min...
<itmannen> Undrar om Philip5 PPA funkar i en 64-bits ?
<Philip5> itmannen: självklart. i386 och amd64 stödjer den
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ok. tack
<itmannen> Philip5,  Men inte 11.10 antar jag
<Philip5> itmannen: nope. brukar inte ladda upp för en release förrän den är final. inte så stor poäng när den ändå uppdateras eftersom och ändras
<coobra> partaj <3
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo jag förstår det
<Philip5> itmannen: sitter och leker med lite bilder i ram-format som jag fotat... pillar med inställnignarna för att tweaka fram bästa bilden :)
<Philip5> itmannen: fotar du i raw eller direkt till jpg?
<madbear> Philip5: lidingö har du kört det? är benen bättre nu? ska du köra det?
<madbear> ska vi tävla? springa näck?
<madbear> :D
<itmannen> Philip5,  I allmänhet så brukar det nog bli raw
<Philip5> madbear: har inte kört det men kanske nästa år. jag är bättre i knät men fortfarande inte bra. kör bara runt 4 km 2 ggr i veckan som rehab mer
<Philip5> itmannen: för att du är sånt pro :D
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo hej du :D Det kommer jag aldrig att bli. Ska på ett fotomöte imorgon. Få se en min hjärna fattar något :)
<Barre> Philip5: omsprungen... ser du vad det står på ryggen på min T-Shirt... det står looooser ;)
<Barre> Philip5: jag pratade om folding@home alltså...
<itmannen> barre hm :(
<Barre> :)
<Philip5> Barre: jasså du har fuskat
<Barre> hahahaha.... inte alls
<Philip5> itmannen: sånna brukar vara lite kul och så taggas man att fota mer själv
<itmannen> Philip5,  Fy för dessa hackers
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jo det kan vara bra med lite inspiration
<Barre> jag har haft 8st cores här hemma som står på men idag inte gör så mycket... dessa har vikt och räknat i ett par dagar
<Philip5> Barre: fusk
<Barre> hahahah.. nehe... mina hempc maskiner jue
<itmannen> Alla som har mer point än mig är hackers. Så det så
<Philip5> Barre: var är det för cpu med 8 kärnor? eller räknar du 4 kärnor plus HT?
<Barre> hahahah.. true that
<Barre> Philip5: 2st 4-cores
<madbear> jag låg på 99%
<madbear> så deleteade jag allt i Downloads
<madbear> där låg dom filerna osv
<madbear> T_T
<madbear> hade kört på 4 kärnor i typ 12 timmar!
<Barre> doh!
<maxjezy> ni är alla atleter och springare på chatten men IRL fysik som den här http://madameberry.blogg.se/images/2010/southpark-wow-2_116735271.jpg
<itmannen> madbear,  T_T ?
<maxjezy> Philip5, madbear Zambezi, stämmer det?
<madbear> ja maxjezy
<maxjezy> iofs var det där en bild på realubot men
<Philip5> Barre: två burkar eller har du moderkort med dubbla socklar?
<madbear> itmannen: "the face of crying"
<madbear> T_T
<madbear> :D
<Barre> Philip5: två burkar. gamla miljön samt min "arbetsstation" som jag migrerar tillfälligt till innan jag bygger om min hemmamiljö..
<itmannen> madbear,  Aha. :) Så du har tårar kvar. Mina är slut
<madbear> itmannen: virtuella har jag kvar
<itmannen> madbear,  Ja dom lär aldrig sina :)
<Barre> bamsefar: jag kunde inte hålla käften, men tyckte att mats42 hade sammanfattat det ganska bra. Hur som helst, jag har druckit vin och öl och kunde inte hålla käft helt enkelt..
<bamsefar> HAha
<Philip5> Barre: fuskar alltså... tävlar med garderobprylar.... pffff
<Barre> Philip5: du är bara avundsjuk
<Barre> Philip5: men jag är övertygad om att larsemil foldar på hela kundmiljön som han har ;)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> Barre: började pilla igår kväll med att köra fah-klienten med stöd för gpu. lite meckigt med cuda och wine
<Barre> Philip5: jag förstår att du är stressad och gör såna saker nu när jag kör åttor kring dig ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Oooh, folk kommer äta på dig, för de har minsann överklockat sin cpu och kör zfs i freebsd!
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag har ocksp läst om detta med GPU. Hjärnan höll på att koka :)
<Haffe> Då tycker jag att ni ska läsa på om kvantdatorer.
<Philip5> Barre: pfff
<Barre> Philip5: en smygare?
<Philip5> itmannen: men sedan så göra du nu allt med gpu ;)
<Barre> vars e larsemil?
<itmannen> Philip5,  :) Ja kanske om jag får till det. Tämligen osäkert
<Barre> bamsefar: ja, det är precis det som är problemet jue :)
<Philip5> itmannen: hehe, nä det kan nog bli svårt. det är ju bara vissa saker som lämpar sig att köra med gpu och långt ifrån alla går
<Barre> bamsefar: de har tok-tweakat sin dator så att den går toksnabbt på att göra.... ingenting... och varför skall man då ha ytterligare hw?
<itmannen> Philip5,  Du som är snäll, ovanligt duktig, en atlet och onödigt snygg kan väl göra en guide :D
<Barre> hahaha... bra där itmannen, styk han medhårs
<itmannen> Barre,  :)
<Philip5> itmannen: onödigt snygg... har du pratat med Barre i PM och han avslöjat det?!?! :P
<Barre> hahahah
<itmannen> Philip5,  :D. Näää. Jag är bara ärlig och uppriktig. Men inte lika ärlig som vad du är så klart :)
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> Och där tog jag steget upp till plast nr. 4 i folding-statistiken.
<itmannen> Vote for Philip5 as President
<itmannen> realubot,  Jag vet inte hur man skriver en utsträckt tunga men nu gör jag det
<Philip5> itmannen: man kan nästan tro att du vill låna pengar :D
<realubot> itmannen: Dock är man chanslösa om man inte får igång GPU.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo jag förstår det. varför tror du jag smörar för Philip5 om en guide för ? :)
<itmannen> Philip5,  Nä jag behöver inte låna pengar. Dom super som svin här och kastar massor av burkar och flaskor på samhället
<itmannen> :)
<Haffe> itmannen: Du kan kanske bygga en liten UAV som flyger omkring och suger upp pantglasen?
<bamsefar> Barre: Haha, exakt :)
<Haffe> Jag tänkte bygga en liten UAV som kunde flyga omkring på nästa företagsmässa och suga i sig godiset från skålarna.
<iceman74_> Atv sweden
<itmannen> Haffe,  Inte för jag vet vad en UAV är. men det låter bra det
<Barre> nej... nu skall jag sova, tidig morgon imorgon, upp och lära sig om vad brocade har tillverkat för att "rädda fibre channel världen"...
<realubot> Det verkar ju svettigt värre att konfa Xmonad. :S
<itmannen> realubot,  Kastar in en ishink
<Barre> och samtidigt viker mina cores vad de kan för att hålla sig framför Philip5, och vad jag förstått kan jag stänga av 6 av åtta cores och ändå vinna mark ;)
<realubot> itmannen: Tack, tack. ;)
<realubot> Ska man behöva lära sig Haskell bara för att konfa ett WM? :S
<realubot> Finns det någon bra dist om man vill prova på Gnome Shell?
<realubot> Alltså i Live?
<realubot> Nehe.
<Philip5> Barre: men du har inga i7or iaf
<speedxcore> realubot: du? ->  http://haskell.org/wikiupload/a/aa/Screen-triplehead-galois.jpg
<realubot> speedxcore: Nej. Inte riktigt. Jag har bara en skärm.
<speedxcore> boken är passande med =)
<realubot> speedxcore: Dock så är det inga problem att få Xmonad att visa fönstren som på bilden.
<speedxcore> realubot: tog den från xmonads sida
<realubot> speedxcore: Ja, jag tror man behöver en kurs i Haskell för att konfa Xmonad faktiskt.
<speedxcore> realubot: jag står också i begrepp att skaffa mig en tiling vm. Har kikat på i3n.
<realubot> Vem orkar lära sig ett programspråk för att konfa en WM?
<realubot> speedxcore: Ion3 eller i3?
<speedxcore> stör mig på all yta som går förlorad i gnome. Kanter osv
<speedxcore> realubot: i3wm bara
<realubot> speedxcore: Ja. Jag gillar tiling wm skarpt. Problemet är att det är alltid något fel. Jag är säker på att Xmonad går att få som jag vill men det är ju ett himla meck.
<speedxcore> tja nyttan måste ju uppväga tiden man lägger ner
<realubot> speedxcore: Jag saknar en funktion för att minimera/maximera fönster, en funktion för att med tangenterna resiza slave windows och litekeyboard shortcuts.
<realubot> speedxcore: Jag orkar inte just nu. Det blir säkert bra när det blir klart men jag orkar inte lägga dagar på att konfa en wm.
<speedxcore> provat någon annan tiling?
<realubot> speedxcore: Xmonads konfigurationsfil är ju rena grekiskan.
<realubot> speedxcore: Jag har provat Bluetile men den bygger på Xmonad.
<realubot> Den var helt ok men jag stör mig på mellanrummet mellan fönstren och att alla fönster har en titlebar.
<speedxcore> jo titlebar på t.ex. vlc är ju störande
<realubot> Jag har inte testat Awesome eller Ion3. Awesome kanske är värd ett försök.
<coobra> ni är fan MUUUUUUUUUUUU
<speedxcore> realubot: vad jobbar du mest med? Vilka är dina krav?
<speedxcore> realubot: har du testat i3?
<realubot> speedxcore: Bluetile var helt ok annars. Tyvärr faller det på lite småsaker. Dock ska det ju gå att konfa Xmonad så det är nästan identiskt med Bluetile minus alla saker jag inte uppskattar med Bluetile.
<realubot> speedxcore: Jag har inte testat i3 nej.
<realubot> speedxcore: Jag jobbar inte. :)
<speedxcore> ok men vad gör du på datorn?
<coobra> sex
<realubot> speedxcore: Jag vill ha en effektiv Skrivbordsmiljö när jag sitter och surfar, ircar, chattar typ. :)
<speedxcore> ambitiöst =)
<speedxcore> själv har jag nog effektiv webbutveckling som huvudmål, resten är bara verktyg på vägen dit.
<realubot> speedxcore: Jag gör inget märkvärdigt men efter att ha kört Bluetile i några veckor och sedan installerat 11.04 med Unity så orkade jag inte med alla fönster.
<speedxcore> jag slängde ut unity och in med gamla gnome asap. =)
<itmannen> Dags för sovkojan. ha det gott folk
<realubot> Jag saknade tiling wm men nu står jag här med en tiling wm som jag inte är riktigt nöjd men jag vill absolut inte gå tillbaka till Unity eller Gnome 2.
<speedxcore> unity tar ju skärmyta i mängd.
<realubot> itmannen: Natti!
<itmannen> realubot,  See you.
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur jag ska göra. Som det är nu så är ju datorn inte användbar. :) Jag gillar inte Unity och inte Gnome 2. Jag vill ha tiling wm men orkar inte sätta mig in i Xmonads konfiguration. Jag orkar inte lära mig ett programspråk för att konfigurera en wm. :|
<speedxcore> skumt med ett programspråk som inte bara har lite globaler att sätta?
<realubot> speedxcore: Det är säkert inte så svårt när man väl har lärt sig det men just nu känns det omständigt.
<speedxcore> förstår
<realubot> speedxcore: Har du testat någon tiling wm då?
<Peyam> va fan betyder diskret
<Peyam> asså va betyder d
<Peyam> Diskreta variabler
<Peyam> va fan betyder d
<speedxcore> realubot: neep, utvärderar vilken jag ska testa atm =)
<speedxcore> *nepp
<bamsefar> Barre: Stackars, ingen vill väl veta vad brocade hittar på?
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag bjuder på lunch om du drar igång "brocade rap"
<realubot> Peyam: Motsatsen till kntinuerlig?
<realubot> *kontinuerlig
<Peyam> realubot:  e det sat?
<Peyam> kontinuelig är väl att det finns värdemäng under hela intervallet
<Peyam> vad e motsatsen?
<Peyam> i
<realubot> Peyam: Ja. Motsatsen är att värden bara förekommer i diskreta punkter.
<realubot> Eller?
<Peyam> diskreta variabler
<Peyam> säg ett exemel på en diskret variabel
<Peyam> och en icke diskret variabel
<Peyam> såna som går att räkna
<Peyam> en person
<Peyam> kontinueliga är allt heltal och decimaler
<Peyam> som längden på en person
<Peyam> fattat nu
<Peyam> nu ska d blo säng
<Peyam> vi hörs imorn hoppas ja
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<realubot> Woho!
<x_link> ;D
<realubot> x_link x_link x_link!!!
<x_link> Den ökända 00:00-dansen
<realubot> Där satt den.
<realubot> Right in time.
<x_link> Tycker någon borde spela in sig själv när de gör 00:00-dansen och lägga upp på Youtube.
<x_link> God natt!
<Stirner> wiiiiii
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-03
<gecko> Godmorgon gamla Sverige. Det närmar sig sakta men säkert.
<gecko> Götapetter. Nu börjar dessa böneutrop igen :(
<andol> gecko: Ta seden dit man kommer?
<HakanS> God morgon.
<gecko> Morrn. Igen. Denna gången blir jag uppe
<gecko> Jag har börjat få ett mysko systemfel i denna laptop. Det funkar precis som vanligt men jaag fattar inte vad det kan bero på
<gecko> Om jag tex stänger igen locket så kommer det alltid när jag öppnar locket igen
<HakanS> gecko: God morgon. Vad är det för systemet?
<gecko> Felet är med något som kallas colord
<HakanS> gecko: Får du upp något felmeddelande?
<gecko> Jo med colord
<gecko> Men nu börjar jag bli lite misstänksam på varför. Hm
<gecko> Kan det verkligen ha att göra med en bakgrundsbild?
<HakanS> gecko: Hur lyder felmeddelandet?
<gecko> Jag har använt en bakgrund från Picky Wallpaper. Och nu när jag har valt en annan bakgrund så kommer inget systemfel. Mysko
<gecko> HakanS< NÃ¥gog fel i usr/lib/x86-64
<gecko> Men som sagt. Nu verkar det vara borta
<coffe> morning
<gecko> Rita kors i taket. Jag ser ett moln på himlen.
<NeverW8> Värst vad livligt det var här då :)
<NeverW8> Nej om man skulle på lunch kanske, ni får ha det så roligt utan mig.. x)
<segoflic> Vi ska försöka!
<ispookan> Tjena på er!
<coffe> tjo
<ispookan> Allt bra?
<coffe> mätt som en rimmad ko
<coffe> annars allt bra
<coffe> om jag kunde lösa ldap=> sasl
<ispookan> ;)
<ispookan> Jag har klättrat 2 steg i fah listan. Kuligt! ;)
<jolaren> Jag behöver hjälp! Tömde typ 120gig bilder, sen rensade jag papperskorgen men min disk är fortfarande full
<jolaren> Usage of /:   93.6% of 295.98GB
<NeverW8> jolaren: Jag sitter uppe i arbete, men kolla med någon filhanterar vart det tar plats, så kanske du kan hitta felet!
<jolaren> http://pastebin.com/nZmxV0fn
<ispookan> realubot: ;)
<jolish> Hela servern hängde sig! :( / Jolaren
<jolish> Körde en sudo find / -name '*' -size +1G
<jolish> http://pastebin.com/nZmxV0fn
<jolish> Sen nano på /var/mail/root
<ispookan> Dags att jobba, vi ses ikväll.
<jolish> Fick ingen respons, utgick från att den laddas så öppnade ny shell
<jolish> körde apt-get autoremove
<jolish> hängde sig totales
<jolish> haha! :-) /var/mail$ stat -c %s root 182188418470
<chees> Nån som jobbar på tre eller kontakter via tre va snäll pm mig :P
<NeverW8> Är det värt att köpa en Macbook Pro?
<chees> tja Philip5
<Philip5> tjena
<chees> allt lungt
<Philip5> nja, hemma sjuk och pysslar med lite paketbygge
<chees> asså soft
<chees> hade data crash :)
<chees> asusen ska bara hålla på elda upp laddare efter laddare
<Philip5> trist
<chees> jopp
<chees> så nu ger jag upp den
<chees> och fixar en asus elitbook
<chees> oj
<chees> hp elitbook
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jag kör nästan aldrig laptops
<chees> du har ingen tipd om vart man kan låsa upp iphonnes 4 :P
<chees> ahh ok
<_Trullo> gör du väl själv
<Philip5> kör bara android
<chees> ahh ja med
<chees> njae
<chees> inte på den shet basenheten det är på den
<chees> håller på bli tokig på den
<chees> att de ska vara så jävla svårt låsa upp en sådan.
<chees> kör själv samsung note :
<chees> den är klock ren
<maxjezy> shit, det står en is björn utan för
<NeverW8> of ta
<NeverW8> 'x)
<maxjezy> näe, ja ba ra sko ja de lit e gran na
<NeverW8> ja ha
<NeverW8> x D
<maxjezy> jaja, ska åka lite buss tror jag
<maxjezy> ni får klara er utan mig
<NeverW8> en fråga bara maxjezy !
<NeverW8> Är det värt att köpa en Macbook Pro?
<NeverW8> 15"
<maxjezy> nepp
<NeverW8> varför? :P
<maxjezy> gah, jag kan inte berätta varför utan att bli bannad
<NeverW8> ^^ Nehe
<NeverW8> Ska tagga nu
<NeverW8> Hejsvejs
<Philip5> HakanS: har du märkt en lite jobbig sak med kdenlive om du använder det från min ppa?
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag använder inte din ppa. Fick problem med den för ett tag sedan.
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> det iaf lite störigt nu när nya mlt som kdenlive och openshot använder behöver nyare version av ffmpeg än som kommer med ubuntu för att få stöd för alla de codecs man gärna vill ha
<Philip5> lite jobbigt när program ligger så långt i framkant att de inte längre har stöd där distar verkar finnas
<deekeff> android open closed source. :P
<einand> dött här
 * realubot gör mun-mot-mun-metoden på kanalen.
<realubot> Hur avgöra Ubuntu vilket program som ska kopplas ihop med en viss keyborad shortcut när jag har Ctrl+Alt+F för att starta Fx men programmet Clipit använder Ctrl+alt+F för Menu Manager.
<realubot> Varför går Clipits shortcut före min Openbox-shortcut för att starta Fx när shortcutsen "krockar"?
<realubot> "Försvarsmaktens hemsida har alltså varit så överbelastad under eftermiddagen att den inte fungerat. Samma sak har sak har drabbat flera andra svenska myndigheter. Bland annat har regeringens hemsida haft liknade problem hela dagen, enligt Rosenbads informationsavdelning."
<realubot> Vem av er är det som DDoS:ar myndigheterna?
<ispookan> Jag från min mobil ;)
<megahoof> Trodde ju det var jag från min mp3 spelare ;P
<HakanS> christoffer: Hejsan.
<christoffer> HakanS,  tja
<HakanS> christoffer: Såg att du ska till UDS. Spännande?
<christoffer> Jo, ska bli skoj
<christoffer> var på IETF i somras och det var riktigt intressant...sedan när jag såg att UDS var runt hörnet så tvekade jag inte en sekund :P
<HakanS> christoffer: Skulle vara kul om du kunde skriva någon liten artikel om det.
<christoffer> mjo, tänkte försöka dra ihop en träff med andra aktiva i norden
<HakanS> christoffer: Eller en stor och omfattande.
<christoffer> men ska invänta när schemat släpps
<christoffer> september/oktober
<christoffer> någon gång borde det vara
<realubot> www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter/varlden/bruce-willis-i-tvist-med-apple_7470190.svd
<realubot> Willis får satsa på Open SOurce.
<realubot> HakanS: christoffer Det är dåligt drag i kanalen.
<HakanS> realubot: Jag tycker att det är alldeles utmärkt.
<christoffer> realubot, jo...använde spotify premium en månad i våras
<christoffer> sedan insåg jag att det inte var min grej
<christoffer> kändes fel
<christoffer> nu har jag börjat bygga upp mitt FLAC bibliotek
<christoffer> med 2 köp från Humble Bundle
<andol> christoffer: Finns en hel del trevlig musik på http://magnatune.com/, som flac, och under rätt schysta vilkor.
<andol> christoffer: De har ingan utav superkändisarna, men överlag god klass på artiserna.
<christoffer> andol, härligt ...det ska jag titta in
<christoffer> nu blir det lite TV-serie tittande som avslut på dagen
<christoffer> hörs!
<[Spooky]> Hej på er. Äntligen hema.
<megahoof> God kväll Spooky
<megahoof> Fan, det känns som jag börjar få lite hum om detta IRSSI nu äntligen haha =P
<megahoof> Aldrig använt det förr, verkar riktigt bra faktiskt, vad jag sett än så länge
<[Spooky]> Tjena megahoof. Allt bra?
<megahoof> Jodå, det är alla tiders! Lite seg och trött efter några dagars arbete med lägenheten. Hur är det själv?
<[Spooky]> Lite seg och trött här med hehe..
<andol> megahoof: Japp, irssi är trevligt, särskilt ifall man kan köra det i en screen på en maskin som är igång för jämnan.
<megahoof> andol: Det kan jag tänka mig, lite ovanligt för mig, är så van med vanliga mIRC så det är en liten skillnad =P
<megahoof> Har lite att lära mig hehe
<megahoof> Här var det inte livat ikväll =P
 * Barre <3 irssi
<coobra> irssi är fina saker det
<Barre> andol: hur lång tid har du kvar på "anstalten"?
<megahoof> Barre & coobra: Ja, verkligen. Jag är riktigt nöjd med det faktiskt. Helt fantastiskt, har lite commandon och lite inställningar kvar att lära mig och pilla på men tycker verkligen om det, det är riktigt snabbt också =)
<realubot> Tveksamt om Clipit är bättre en Parcellite. Jag saknar möjligheten att radera historiken på samma ställe som man väljer bland urklippen. Nu krävs två keyboard shortcuts för att göra det som förr krävde en. :(
<Barre> megahoof: jag kör följnande script och är nöjd med dem: hilightwin, trackbar, tmux_away och youtube-title.   kommer du på några bra scripts, eller hittar några så skicka gärna ett mess =)
<realubot> Clipits tänk minskar risken att radera historiken oavsiktligt i.o.f.s.
<andol> Barre: Antar att du åsyftar min landsexil? :) Är kvar här till mitten utav december.
<Barre> andol: åå... hemma till jul då? Trivs fortfarande?
<andol> megahoof, Barre: Ytterligare ett trevligt skript till irssi är splitlong, som automatiskt splittar för långa rader, istället för att irc-servern enbart klipper dem.
<andol> Barre: Jupp, jupp
<Barre> andol: tack för tipset
<coobra> heh
<andol> Barre: Förbaskat fin del utav USA det här, både vad gäller koncentration utav teknikfolk men även tillgång till natur, etc.
 * realubot pekar med hela handen och beordrar alla i kanalen att ladda kaffebryggaren.
<realubot> Drick kaffe!
<Barre> andol: håller med! Jag blev förvånad över koncentrationen av cutting edge företag som ligger vägg i vägg
<megahoof> Barre: Will do, tack för tipsen =)
<megahoof> andol: Ah, tackar, det kan också komma till stor nytta =)
<megahoof> Det är så härligt med hjälpsamma personer. Finns alldeles för många svin på internet som bara försöker trycka ner en när man frågar om hjälp
<megahoof> Ursäktar att jag är lite sen på svaren när ni skrev, sitter och spelar lite med några vänner här samtidigt, blir lite mycket ibland även för den mest vana multitaskaren =P
<realubot> Kanalen har dödt.
<[Spooky]> Så då håller man på med en Wu som kommer att ge ca 10 000 poäng :P
<[Spooky]> realubot: Börja vik! :P
<realubot> Breaking News på Kanal5 är kasst.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Icke! :)
<[Spooky]> realubot: Jag lär ju gå om dig snart.. ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Säkert. Men om jag börjar vika igen så kommer det att vara med helt andra maskiner än sist.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Rediga monsterbyggen eller? :P
<X-Sleepy-X> Hej!
<X-Sleepy-X> Jag skulle uppskatta lite hjälp med en Postfix/Dovecot installation. Jag har lyckats få till det så att det jag skickar med smtp från min mobil med mobiloperatörens SMTP hamnar i min .Sent mapp men jag lyckas inte hämta med IMAP. Jag tror aldirg meddelandet kommer ur kö...
<[Spooky]> X-Sleepy-X: Tjena!
<X-Sleepy-X> Jag har för övrig försökt med denna guiden, bara den första delen dock, alltså inte det där med spam med mera...
<X-Sleepy-X> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1698110
<X-Sleepy-X> Never mind. Nu fungerar det... :)
<X-Sleepy-X> Det var ju lättare än jag trodde...
<X-Sleepy-X> Dags att börja spamma
 * X-Sleepy-X skriver ett fint mail om viagra
<[Spooky]> Ush hata spam.
<[Spooky]> :P
<X-Sleepy-X> [Spooky]: Vad har du för email?
<X-Sleepy-X> :P
<[Spooky]> X-Sleepy-X: Spooky@127.0.0.1
<[Spooky]> :P
<X-Sleepy-X> hehe
<X-Sleepy-X> de funka ju inte.... :o
<X-Sleepy-X> skoja
<[Spooky]> Men du kan få testa att mailbomba mig om du lovar att bara testa en gång.
<X-Sleepy-X> undra vad som hände med de mail jag skickade innan jag kunde ta emot de
<X-Sleepy-X> [Spooky]: Nej tack det är bra, men jag tar gärna ditt mobilnr så kan jag sms bomba...
<X-Sleepy-X> hihi
<realubot> [Spooky]: Om jag tar upp FAH så blir det med en riktig FAH-rigg eller med en helt passivt kyld dator som inte låter något när den står och tuggar.
<[Spooky]> X-Sleepy-X: Inte lika kul.. :P
<[Spooky]> realubot: Coolt! Hoppas du kommer igång :P
<X-Sleepy-X> [Spooky]: SMS scheduler är ju fin, ställa in att den ska skicka ett sms var 5:e minut.
<X-Sleepy-X> Kombinerar man det med att sms:a en hemtelefon så kan det bli riktigt roligt
<[Spooky]> X-Sleepy-X: Hehe ok.. ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> "Du har fått ett SMS som nu läses upp" ...efter detta reklammeddelandet: Köp två betala för tre, erbjudandet gäller endast i fem minuter, ring *** nu. vad väntar du på ring redan idag så får du cykeln på köpet! Och nu till meddelandet: Oj, jag skickade fel...
<[Spooky]> Men nu mat och film, vi ses imorrn en sväng..
<X-Sleepy-X> [Spooky]: Natti
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det lär dröja innan jag kommer i gång med FAH igen.
<ispookan> realubot: Synd ;)
<realubot> Acer skulle ju bort från lågbudget stämpeln och visst är deras nya Ultrabook ett steg i rätt riktning: http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/20/acer-aspire-s5-review/
<realubot> Synd att Ultrabooksen kostar en förmögenhet ...
<realubot> 10 000 kr får man ju räkna med för en Ultrabook.
<realubot> 7-8 000 kr i.a.f.
<realubot> Det är för mycket.
<x_link> realubot: Behöver du en ny dator eller?
<realubot> x_link: Nej. Faktiskt inte. Jag tycker bara det är intressant att titta på alla snygga Ultrabooks.
<ispookan> David-A: Tjena grabben.
<realubot> x_link: Dessutom är bärbara datorer skit ur en ergonomisk synvinkel.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> realubot: Jag sitter bara med laptop hemma, så länge jag inte jobbar åtminstone.
<x_link> Dags att sova, god natt!
<realubot> x_link: Det finns en risk för nack/ryggbesvär om man använder en laptop mycket.
<x_link> realubot: Gör det med vanliga desktops med =)
<x_link> *poff*
<David-A> ispookan: tjena, du ligger i
<ispookan> David-A: Som bara den! ;)
<ispookan> David-A: Du själv då?
<David-A> lunkar på
 * Guest96580 funderar på att köpa en MacBookPro med retina skärm
<ispookan> einand: Bra val ;)
<ispookan> David-A: Hehe ok ;)
<einand> ispookan: köpte en ipad häromdagen, så störig när man suttit vid den hela dagen, så när man byter till laptopen ser man alla pixlar
<ispookan> realubot: Ang ditt mess till min dator, så vill jag slippa windows till 100% här hema..
<ispookan> einand: Hehe.. Jag är ju sugen på deras skärm till min mini mac och testa det där thunderbolt... Men 9k för en skärm känns...
<einand> ispookan: thunderbolt -> dvi ;)
<realubot> ispookan: Jag tror FAH fungerar bäst på Windows eftersom GPU-klienten inte fungerar så bra i t.ex. Linux.
<realubot> einand: Varför köper du en iPad och inte en Android-platta?
<einand> realubot: Varför skall jag köpa en android platta till?
<ispookan> realubot: Men om man gör ett kluster och kör fah med cpu så borde det vika vettigt?
<ispookan> Fast iofs då kanske man lika gärna kan ha olika klienter på varje unixbox typ samma sak?
<ispookan> Eller jag tänker fel?
<einand> ispookan: bättre att klustra grafikkort då
<ispookan> Viker grafikkort så mycket bättre då?
<einand> ispookan: japp
<einand> nu snackar vi tusenfaldigt
<einand> A GPU is a laborer
<einand> A GPU is very different. Yes, a GPU can do math, and can also do "this" and "that" based on specific conditions. However, GPU's have been designed so they are very good at doing video processing, and less executive work.
<einand> Video processing is a lot of repetitive work, since it is constantly being told to do the same thing to large groups of pixels on the screen. In order to make this run efficiency, video processors are far heavier on the ability to do repetitive work, than the ability to rapidly switch tasks.
<einand> GPU's have large numbers of ALU's, more so than CPU's. As a result, they can do large amounts of bulky mathematical labor in a greater quantity than CPU's.
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥gon som har sett till yeager nyligen?
<einand> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Why_a_GPU_mines_faster_than_a_CPU
<Umeaboy> Hej einand!
<Umeaboy> 'zup?
<einand> febrar mig
<Umeaboy> OK.
 * Umeaboy lyssnar på Def Leppard - Pour some sugar on me på Spåtifaj.
<ispookan> einand: Hehe ok kollar in länken..
<ispookan> einand: Oj det var ingen dålig skillnad.
<ispookan> Nu sova, ses imorrn.
<David-A> natti natti
<einand> Think of how stupid the average person is, and realize half of them are stupider than that.
<realubot> Umeaboy: yeager har inte synts till här på ... år?
<Umeaboy> OK.
<maxjezy> Hej!
<einand> realubot: sover du?
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-04
<realubot> "“His arrest was made at the request of the Swedish government for a crime related to information technology,” a police spokesman told AFP."
<realubot> Lagens långa arm räckte till Kambodj.
<realubot> *Kambodja
<realubot> einand: Nope. Hur så?
<einand> http://www.apple.com/ios/ios6/siri/
<einand> English and Spanish
<einand> är det så många spanjorer i usa?
<realubot> Det är det nog. Alla latinamerikaner snackar väl spanska.
<realubot> Det är nog en hel del latinamerikaner som bor i USA.
<realubot> 16.3% av befolkningen i US är ju hispanic/latin american.
<realubot> "90% of all Hispanic and Latino Americans speak English, and at least 78% of all Hispanic and Latino Americans speak Spanish."
<realubot> "Spanish, spoken by 12% of the population at home, is the second most common language and the most widely taught second language."
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States#Language
<realubot> Det bor inte många spanjorer i USA men det bor många människor som talar spanska där. :)
<gecko> 2 dagar kvar :)
<gecko> Barnens lekpark igår kväll. Knivslagsmål med 1 allvarligt skadad. 10 poliser på plats inom 5 minuter. Radbandet i ena handen och kniven i andra. Vilka idioter
<meganja_> =9
<meganja__> God morgon gott folk
<christoffer> God morgon
<coffe> Barre,  hur knuffar du ut config filer från puppet ?
<realubot> God morgon ubuntusar!
<realubot> http://www.phnompenhpost.com/index.php/2012090458486/National-news/cambodian-authorities-to-deport-pirate-bay-co-founder.html
 * realubot twittrar i kanalen.
<realubot> Det blir 1 år på kåken för honom nu. Säkerhetsanstalt eftersom han smet från straffet.
<speakman> gomorrn
<maxjezy> halle ljuulljaaa!
<Barre> coffe: med vanlig "file" och template
<coffe> Barre,  ok ,tack
<Barre> coffe: jag har dock lite problem med min puppet miljö just nu. har inte haft ork eller tid att felsöka :/
<coffe> Barre,  ok
<Zambezi> HeMan: Jag slår vad om att den här journalisten är norrlänningen. Man skriver inte otrivs! http://www.dn.se/sport/fotboll/ronaldo-kopplas-samman-med-psg
<MarkusDBX> Någon som har internetproblem just nu. Är det något infrastruktur problem i sverige just nu? Speciellt med phonera?
<realubot> Zambezi: Du lever!
<Zambezi> realubot: SÃ¥ klart.
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Kolla din ISP:s hemsida. Det är väl mer troligt att det är din ISP som har problem än att Sverige har Internet-problem.
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Och om din ISP har problem så är det säkert ett lokalt problem snarare än att alla som har ISP:n har problem med Internet.
<realubot> MarkusDBX: Ev. är det hos din dator problemet ligger ...
<MarkusDBX> realubot: inte min isp. utan mitt datacenter
<MarkusDBX> realubot: som du kan se är jag uppe =)
<realubot> Zambezi: Det är inte så klart. Jag har inte sett dig här på år och dar.
<Zambezi> realubot: Det har sina orsaker.
<NeverW8> Hur är BSD distrona? är det något att ha?
<andol> NeverW8: Du menar som OpenBSD, FreeBSD, etc? Ska man vara petig är väl de mer besläktade operativsystem än olika distributioner utav samma operativsystem.
<andol> NeverW8: Hursom så är svaret på din fråga att det rör sig utav en kombination utav a) personliga preferenser samt b) specifika behov.
<NeverW8> andol: Okej, tack för info
<NeverW8> Idag kör jag Slackware och Arch linux
<NeverW8> Vill kanske pröva något nytt
<NeverW8> SÃ¥ ville ha lite info bara :)
<andol> NeverW8: Tja, ska leka nätverk alt. vpn-gateway så kan OpenBSD vara intressant. För godtycklig användning så skulle jag dock rekommendera att titta på FreeBSD.
<Barre> pf i bsd är också smutt
<NeverW8> Alltså, hur vänligt är BSD?
<NeverW8> Svårt?
<Barre> nää... lite annorlunda men inte svårt. Som desktopmiljö är det möjligen en utmaning då linux generellt har bättre HW-stöd (en subjektiv uppfattning). Men som server så är det stabilt och smutt.
<NeverW8> Ska googla upp lite, men tänkte fråga er först, med tanke på att någon kanske har erfarenhet
<NeverW8> TÄnkte kolla till det för min server istället för Slackware.
<andol> NeverW8: Något som dessutom är trevligt med framförallt FreeBSD är att de har riktigt riktigt fin dokumentation - http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/
<NeverW8> Ohhhh, trevligt
<andol> En annan fin grej med FreeBSD är att de börjar få riktigt bra fason på sitt ZFS-stöd.
<andol> Barre: På tal om ZFS, lekt någe med http://zfsonlinux.org/
<Barre> andol: nej, jag har inte kört ZFS alls. har att göra med btrfs och lvm.... sen är jag allmänt negativt inställd till zfs p.g.a. två saker: 1) tidigare bränt mig på en 400TB lösniing som inte gick att skala vidare på tack vare arkitektur. 2) kebaberts eviga messande om att zfs är svaret på allt (fast vi alla vet att svaret är 42)
<Barre> andol: länken du skickade, körs det fortfarande i userspace?
<Barre> andol: sorry... öppnade länken och såg "native kernel port"
<NeverW8> Vilken BSD är bäst då?
<Barre> NeverW8: hur lång är en bro? ;P
<andol> Barre: Tja, själv hade jag redan hunnit få lite av en crush på ZFS innan jag såg idg-kommentarer från kebabert, så för egen del känns det lite fånigt att dissa ZFS av den anledningen :) Ej heller räknar jag med att springa in i den begränsning du råkade ut för.
<NeverW8> x = y / 2
<andol> NeverW8: Som sagt, beror helt på vad du ska använda maskinen till, men allt annat lika så torde FreeBSD vara mest intressant.
<NeverW8> En för server och en för personligt bruk
<andol> NeverW8: Tja, att säga server säger i och för sig inte jättemycket. Väldans skillnad på en minimal ssh/vpn-gateway, på en full dynamisk webbserver, alternativt en filserver.
<NeverW8> en ssh server typ, som jag kan tunnla mig igenom, och en filserver
<Barre> andol: men... det var inte volymen som var begränsningen.. själva begränsningen finns (eller fanns, kanske är åtgärdat nu) i att du inte kan ha olika storlekar på LUN volymerna i en och samma pool, inte ens för migreringssyfte. Det innebär att du måste göra (mer ller mindre) en offline-migrering av data när man vill nyta diskteknologi. Det är väl hanterbart när man har <10TB men inte när man har 400 :/
<Barre> andol: det tycker jag är konstigt när man släpper ett nytt filsystem... men som sagt, det kanske fanns i roadmap och är åtgärdat nu..
<andol> NeverW8: Tja, för en filserver säger jag att FreeBSD vinner överlägset; både vad gäller tillgång till ZFS såväl som generall prestanda. Vad gäller en ren ssh-gateway kan man nog hävda att OpenBSD är ett snäppet bättre val, men inte nödvändigtvis avgörande.
<andol> Barre: Ah
<NeverW8> Hur vet man vilken dist som är bättre på vad? andol
<Barre> NeverW8: man frågar andol ;P
<NeverW8> Ty Barre  :) då vet jag
<andol> NeverW8: Tja, svaret på den frågan är väl i princip samma som svaret på hur man kan veta $foo. I regel är det väl en kombination utav vad man har läst sig till, vad man har hört av andra, vad man själv ha testat sig fram till, samt vad man har för tidigare erfarenhet att bedömma utifrån.
<NeverW8> Jag får väl helt enkelt ta och pröva andol  :)
<NeverW8> Nej nu ska jag på after work!  Ha det gött alla, nu ska jag dricka ale :D
<andol> Barre: Ska inte du också dricka ale? :)
<coffe> jag blir knasig av openldap
<[Spooky]> Hej på er!
<realubot> [Spooky]: Haj på dag.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Tjena! Allt ok?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det är lugna puckar. Själv?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Samma här, funderar på att slänga in virtual Box och Ubuntu och leka lite.. ;)
<[Spooky]> Har OpenOffice lagt ner eller?
<antii> Yapp
<antii> LibreOffice nu för tiden
<[Spooky]> Hm ok..
<[Spooky]> antii: Tack för info..
<realubot> [Spooky]: Oracle köpte ju Sun och bytte licens på OpenOffice och då fortsatte utvecklarna under namnet LibreOffice istället, typ.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Så LibreOffice är en direkt fortsättning på OpenOffice.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ah ok..
<realubot> [Spooky]: Glöm aldig det. ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> man vet att man har en fungerande mail server när massa skumma adresser försöker använda den som relay
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT3vfSQePcs&feature=player_embedded
<tiina> Hejsan till er jag har en fråga om IP adress
<antii> Fråga på
<tiina> joo kan manfå reda på ip adress med personens namn eller utlägg ex på facebook
<antii> tro knappast det
<tiina> alltså varifrån den är skickat.....stockholm, västerås , eskiltuna?
<antii> ett facebookmeddelande?
<tiina> ja ett meddelande med mycket hatiskt innehåll...är anmnält men polisen kommer inte göra nåt och då vill man helst veta varifrån det skrevs i stort?
<einand> tiina: kommer ifrån usa ;)
<einand> snart sverige
<antii> tiina: nej det går inte.. tror inte facebook lämnar ut ip-adressen heller :p
<tiina> okey men utanför facebook då?
<einand> antii: gör dom, om polisen begär det
<tiina> men dem kommer inte göra det i detta fallet så länge ingen har dött eller skadats till livet
<antii> einand: jaja
<einand> tiina: kan du svara på medelandet?
<tiina> nej det går inte
<einand> tiina: tyvär, finns inte mycket att göra, förutom om du känner dig väldigt hotad av det då är polisen skyldig att begära ut uppgifterna
<tiina> det meddelandet är nu borttaget av FB och det gällde inte mig utan en i min närhet men lika hemskt för det...i Sverige gör inte polisen nåt sålänge inget grovt brott har begåtts, förtal, grovt förtal , hatmail och uppmaningar till upplopp och sånt görs det inget heller
<tiina> men vad jag undrade hur kan hackers få fram ip adresser?
<einand> förtal kan bara göras av den som blir förtalad
<einand> så du kan inte anmäla ett förtalsbrott
<einand> om det är en vän tilldig
<tiina> jag vet
<einand> iaf, om brottet inte är hatiskt, eller förtal så vad var då innehållet?
<tiina> det var inte riktad till mig utan till en i min närhet
<tiina> just det det är förtal och hatiskt...och är polisanmält men dem kommer inte göra något
<einand> tiina: iaf, facebook kan du inte få att lämna ut medelandet, finns inget sätt att kontakta personen på facebook?
<einand> tiina: du kan ju driva målet själv, och be en åklagare begära ut uppgifterna
<tiina> fejk person
<tiina> alltså skickat från FB från en Fejk-Profil .....Hmmm...Då kan man kanske anlita en jurist
<tiina> Ja då vet jag tack så mycket....:)) Trevlig kväll till er alla:))
<einand> tiina: nä, vet polisen är värdelösa jag fick direkta mordhot på facebook, att jag och mina katter skulle dödas. Ändå gjorde d om inte ett skit
<einand> fast samma person kört över mig 2 veckor innan
<tiina> Uschhh då.....einad.....ingen bra.....men jag vet inte heller riktigt vad som egentligen måste hända innan polisen ska ta tag i det som en privat person aldrig få ta tag i......
<tiina> ja go kväll nu ska jag kolla på tv.....
<einand> tiina: jag blev misshandlad, överkörd, mordhotad av en person som är dömd för liknande tidigare
<David-A> nu på tv "Aktuellt"  inslag "Utblick" om patentstrider mellan storföretag
<maxjezy> apple samsung?
<David-A> japp
<David-A> patent: knappen för att svara på telefon är en GRÖN lur
<David-A> patent: RUNDADE hörn på telefonen
<David-A> ej i Aktuellt. Microsoft patent mot Amazon: SNURRANDE RING medan man väntar på att en sida laddas
<ispookan> Vad händer här då?
<David-A> ispookan: ingenting, david skriver om tv som vanligt, men det missade du just
<ispookan> David-A: Hehe ok, du viker på?
<David-A> ispookan: ja i lagom takt, inte så extrem som vissa...
<ispookan> David-A: Bra att du hjälper till att samla poäng... Såg en grupp som hade över 6k aktiva cpus hehe
<einand> någon som vet vilken tjänst som blivit hackad i sommrad
<einand> sommras
<einand> https://www.google.se/search?q=einand%40gmail.com&oq=einand%40gmail.com&sugexp=chrome,mod=0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<ispookan> einand: Var de du på linuxportalen? ;)
<einand> ispookan: ?
<ispookan> Hittade nån blog på linuxportalen, en einand som lagt upp en bild på sig och sin flickvän...
<einand> troligtvis jag
<einand> http://www.linuxportalen.se/node/2087
<ispookan> Mm kul och se ansiktet bakom nicket ;)
<einand> gammal bild
<ispookan> Hehe ok
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/599320_10150915904062997_270613028_n.jpg
<einand> från i sommras
<ispookan> Ska kolla
<maxjezy> einand, borsta tänderna, raka dig och skaffa kontaktlinser så kan du bli skådis!
<ispookan> einand: ;) kul o se dig..
<einand> varför skall jag bli skådis?
<ispookan> Nu måste jag nanna mig, vi ses imorrn..
<maxjezy> kan ju vara skoj o testa på något nytt
<einand> ispookan: så nästa gång du ser någon i skuggan så vet du vem det är ;)
<einand> maxjezy: rakar mig faktiskt två gånger om året
<ispookan> einand: Jag tror vi bor min 20 mil ifrån varandra.. ;)
<einand> ispookan: du tror ja
<ispookan> einand: Var bor du då?
<einand> ispookan: vart jag bor, och vart jag stalkar dig är väl två olika saker (bor precis utanför göteborg)
<einand> ispookan: och du bor i.. jönköping län, kanske runt tranås
<ispookan> einand: Nä..
<einand> inte?
<ispookan> Jag bor i tranås hehe den var dålig.. ;)
<einand> :)
<einand> så, kanske jag stalkar dig då
<ispookan> Du får stalka mig så mycket du vill ;) jag bjuder på kaka/kaffe! ;)
<einand> tack, synd att jag är i landvetter
<ispookan> Hehe
<ispookan> Natt på er.. :)
<gecko> Klockan är 23:40 här i Yozgat och det är 23 grader ute. Ganska skönt att kunna sitta ute utan att brinna upp av solen.
<gecko> Men nu är det bara onsdag samt torsdag till 17:00 att genomlida här. Sen bär det äntligen av hemåt.
<einand> gecko: jag tror vi har typ 2.3 grader :)
<David-A> det är en bit från bosporen, men vad är väl bosporen
<einand> gecko: hur länge har du vart där nu, en månad?
<gecko> einand< Nja jag tror det är 3 veckor
<David-A> stockholm norrort, kl 22:42, ca 17 grader C, men torsdag kväll ska det vara mycket kallare
<gecko> Jag har det hellre kyligare än detta elände
<David-A> (avdelning kontrafaktiska frågor) om alexander bell uppfunnit telefonen en vecka tidigare 1875, hade då all utveckling förskjutits bakåt, och apple släppts iphone en vecka tidigare 2007?
<gecko> Jag har bara upptäckt 1 bra sak med Turkiet. Priserna på elektrokik
<gecko> Dags för slafen
<David-A> nu på tv "Pengar, makt och Wall Street" del 2, Kunskapskanalen 23:00-23:55. anställda i branchen berättar om girighet
<_Trullo> sitter med gdisk, har en 3tb ext4 disk, vilken hexkod ska jag lägga in?
<_Trullo> 0700 är linux/windows data
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> noen som fremdeles holder liv i powerpc?
<silverarrow> :- )
<silverarrow> hei
<David-A> hej
<silverarrow> hvordan går det?
<David-A> ska försöka lära mej clang mode i emacs
<silverarrow> du avanserer
<silverarrow> jeg er mer  på amatør stadiet
<silverarrow> ser på hvodan man bygger pakker
<David-A> har laddad ner elispkod från internet så tänker köra som annan user så först måste jag sätta xhost (lite paranoid med nedladdade program)
<David-A> man-sidan för xhost är inte 100% tydlig
<silverarrow> jeg skjønner
<silverarrow> forstår
<silverarrow> jeg har lubuntu på en powerpc, ibook
<David-A> vad är du paranoid med/mot ?
<silverarrow> paranoid, som veldig redd for noe?
<silverarrow> jeg er veldig opphengt i å få noen til å fikse brukne pakker for powerpc lol
<David-A> ja, tar du backupper varje dag? stänger av cookies i webbläsaren?
<silverarrow> som gecko og mplayer
<David-A> ;)
<silverarrow> jeg har irritert meg over tracking cookies
<silverarrow> prøver å blokkere dem
<silverarrow> har brukt addons i firefox
<David-A> det är sunt. jag tror sån paranoia är gott
<silverarrow> jeg er litt dårlig på backup
<silverarrow> må nok bli bedre på det
<silverarrow> i windows henger flash noe skrekkelig og jeg mistenker cookies som kjører scripts eller lignende
<silverarrow> utroligt irriterende
<silverarrow> ikke fullt så ille i ubuntu
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<silverarrow> tjejer på irc+
<silverarrow> ?
<realubot> silverarrow: Det finns många tjejer i den här kanalen.
<realubot> silverarrow: Dom säger inte så mycket men dom är här.
<realubot> Och längtar efter mig. :)
<David-A> ja, alla obestämda personer anses vara tjejer
<silverarrow> du skal bare se på det realubot
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> man kan jo håpe
<realubot> silverarrow: Det finns väl en eller två tjejer här i.a.f.
<realubot> tiina var ju här innan. Hon är tjej.
<silverarrow> jeg mister koblingen
<realubot> Plocka upp koblingen då.
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> silverarrow: Är det något drag i norska Ubuntu-gemenskapen då?
<silverarrow> nja,
<silverarrow> ikke mange, men et par aktive
<silverarrow> i hvert fall en jente og fire gutter til vanlig
<silverarrow> om ikke alle på en gang
<silverarrow> noen felre
<silverarrow> flere*
<realubot> silverarrow: Du är så välkommen här. :)
<silverarrow> takk :- )
<realubot> silverarrow: Det är bara roligt med lite fler aktiva personer här.
<realubot> silverarrow: Det är väl bara att ställa in så att Fx inte sparar cookies om du inte vill ha cookies på datorn?
<silverarrow> ja det kan jeg jo
<silverarrow> men noen cookies er jo praktisk
<silverarrow> det er kjekt å få stikke innom av og til
<realubot> silverarrow: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/enable-and-disable-cookies-website-preferences
<silverarrow> i windows har jeg betterprivacy addon, men den funker ikke i ubuntu
<silverarrow> takk
<realubot> silverarrow: Och här: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/disable-third-party-cookies
<einand> så
<einand> lekt för fullt idag
<silverarrow> den er noen sneaky cookies som kommer inn via flash
<silverarrow> lagrer seg andre steder enn cookie manager
<realubot> einand: Vad har du lekt med din "apparat"?
<silverarrow> vi er under angrep nesten
<silverarrow> apparat?
<silverarrow> jeg lurer på å prøve debian
<silverarrow> de er så sur i lubuntu-kanalen
<silverarrow> powerpc er ikke like populært blandt alle lol
<silverarrow> nye pc kan man jo like gått ha vanlig ubuntu og unity
<realubot> silverarrow: Jag använder Lubuntu.
<silverarrow> lxde
<realubot> Japp.
<silverarrow> jeg er på den gamle ibook G4 nå
<silverarrow> og lubuntu
<realubot> LXDE + Openbox
<realubot> Jag gillar LXDE.
<silverarrow> den er genialt satt opp med gecko og mplayer
<realubot> Fungerar som Gnome 2.
<silverarrow> det spiller helt fint på eldre maskiner
<silverarrow> dessverre fungerer det ikke så bra for powerpc
<silverarrow> det er for lite som tester
<silverarrow> for få mener jeg
<silverarrow> og for lite tilbakemelding
<silverarrow> media spillere i nettleser krever justering hele tiden, med hver oppdatering
<silverarrow> og det får ikke ppc optimalt
<silverarrow> men nå er det sent
<silverarrow> han som har med gecko og mplayer og gjøre er vist svensk
<silverarrow> vet ikke om han er aktiv her da
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<realubot> silverarrow: Jag har aldrig hört något om någon gecko-utvecklare här.
<silverarrow> noe med ...tart
<silverarrow> siretart
<realubot> Vad är det för seriestart?
<realubot> brb
<silverarrow> nei, nicket hans
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> einand: Är iPaddan så rolig?
<realubot> Den stora frågan är. Vad ska man ha en surfplatta till?
<einand> japp
<einand> ökat min produaktivetet rejält
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> feilposting
<silverarrow> never mind
<einand> hatar telias modem, starta om sig mitt i natten
<silverarrow> min far har nylig fått et apple modem
<einand> apple modem?
<silverarrow> etter å ha kjøpt en ny imac
<silverarrow> ja en hvit apple dings
<einand> ?
<silverarrow> den nye imac dataen brøt hele tiden med det trådløse nettet
<silverarrow> alle andre datamaskiner funket fint
<einand> modem, vad för modem?
<silverarrow> så om en mann fra eple-butikken og sa at ett eller annet forstyrret signalet og han mente en ny router ville hjelpe
<einand> ?
<silverarrow> og selvfølgelig siden han var fra mac-service
<einand> fattar inte ett skit
<silverarrow> du vet, små hvite bokser med apple-logo
<silverarrow> beklager lol
<einand> aldrig sett appel tillverka modem
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för "produktivitet" vi talar om?
<realubot> einand: på vilket sätt har du blivit mer produktiv på paddan?
<einand> realubot: kan jobba mer flexibelt nu, och där jag är
<einand> fyller ut tomrummet där en laptop inte går att ha med sig
<einand> sedan fungerar den som en extra skärm
<silverarrow> http://computershopper.com/images/products/networking/apple-timecapsule-350.jpg
<einand> men det är en en hårdisk
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-05
<einand> och router, men inget modem
<David-A> gonatt allihopa
<silverarrow> du har sikkert rett einand
<silverarrow> har dere sett den ny samsung series 9 med i7 cpu
<silverarrow> ultrabook
<silverarrow> jeg har lyst på en sånn
<silverarrow> jeg har tenkt på macboo pro
<silverarrow> de er fin, og har god skjerm
<realubot> einand: En extra skärm är ju sant i.o.f.s.
<einand> realubot: fungerar som extra skärm till laptopen med, vid behov, kan bara dra över program till den
<realubot> einand: Hur drar du över ett program från laptopen till padan?
<realubot> Hur använder du paddan som skärm till laptopen?
<realubot> USB-VGA-adapter?
<realubot> Eller vad har paddan för anslutningar?
<einand> wifi
<realubot> Jaha, är hastigheten tillräckligt hög för det?
<einand> ja?
<realubot> Hur skickar du bilden över wifi och samtidigt använder wifi för Internet på datorn
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Eller använder du 3G/4G?
<realubot> för Internet?
<einand> realubot: http://i.imgur.com/wwaKy.png
<einand> realubot: kan väl använda wifi för internet samtidigt som skärmen
<realubot> einand: Hur då? Påverkar det inte varandra?
<realubot> Så att bilden blir kass om wifi trafikerar nätet mycket samtidigt?
<realubot> Jag tycker paddorna har för små skärmar. 11-12" hade varit lagom.
<realubot> einand: Vad vill du ha sagt med capacity-bilden?
<realubot> einand: Svara!
 * realubot sätter på taxemetern.
<realubot> Tid är pengar.
<realubot> einand: Sover du eller?
<realubot> einand: Det här håller inte. Du måste ju svara när man pratar med dig. Det är en chatt det här inte en TV-kanal.
<gecko> Godmorgon Sverige. Jag ser ljuset i tunneln idag.
<gecko> realubot< Men ibland så skulle man kunna tro man tittar på en såpopera här :)
<gecko> realubot< Det här håller inte. Du måste ju svara när man pratar med dig. Det är en chatt det här inte en TV-kanal. :D
<gecko> I min Samsung S3 så finns det något man kan aktivera som heter WiFi-direkt. "ställ in peer to peer. Vad betyder det?
<maxjezy> einand sitter du vaken?
<realubot> gecko: :)
<gecko> realubot< Jo men visst
<realubot> maxjezy: einand sitter naken och leker med sin apparat.
<gecko> TV-apparat?
<realubot> gecko: Han smeker den med sina fingrar för att få den att göra som han vill.
<realubot> TV-apparat är fel svar.
<gecko> realubot< Ok. Jag tror inte det hjälper iof :)
<realubot> gecko: "Using one of the many connectivity, peer-to-peer type, samsung smartphone range has, activating the wi-fi direct  connection uses  wi-fi functionality between wi-fi enabled devices to transfer files between them, or to print to a nearby wi-fi printer. The device and the target device can connect wirelessly using wi-fi interface and they do not need a bridge to establish a connection. Both can be a server and b
<gecko> realubot< Aha. Tack
<realubot> gecko: Gå och lägg dig nu.
<realubot> Det ska jag göra i.a.f.
<gecko> realubot< Gå och lägga mig? Jag har ju just klivit upp :)
<maxjezy> målade precis min samsung galaxy s3 helt svart med en marker
<maxjezy> fasiken vad läcker den blev
<HeMan> Haloj!
<em> hallo
<em> does anyone here speak English?
<coffe> em,  i guess
<coffe> maxjezy,  alltid snyggt med svart :P
<maxjezy> coffe, ja svart är så jäkla läckert!
<maxjezy> jag tror dock inte det sitter så bra att de inte slits
<maxjezy> får måla med riktig lack sen
<coffe> jag vill ha en röd
<maxjezy> jag vill ha en gammal nokiatelefon
<maxjezy> helt ny dock
<maxjezy> med superbra batteri osv
<coffe> maxjezy,  ont om eluttag ?
<maxjezy> japp
<gecko> För att fira att detta är sista hela dygnet i denna helveteshåla så har jag köpt 5 iskalla Efes Plis :)
<gecko> *Pils
<larsemil> jag drar ner till värmen imorgon jag!
<gecko> Din stackare
<coffe> larsemil,  grattis
<gecko> Åk inte hit bara. För här får man inte ens ha skjortan öppen
<larsemil> gecko: iran var det?
<larsemil> jag ska till egypten
<antii> och bli bortrövad?
<larsemil> inte precis
<ePax> Jag behöver tips på vettig ärendehanteringssystem ? :) webbaserat
<ePax> vettig och enkel typ
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<ispookan> realubot: Hejje! *dra sig i kjolen*
<HeMan> ePax: RT, http://www.bestpractical.com/rt/
<realubot> ispookan: Det är det jag
<realubot> har trott hela tiden. Ni ÄR tjejer.
<ispookan> realubot: Haha!
<ispookan> realubot: Vad händer idag då?
<einand> realubot: visar hur mycket jag använder min padda
<ispookan> Hm ska man bli wow torsk igen... ;)
<coffe> någon som testat vad som händer om man ändrar namn på den lvm som man har som /  ?
<bamsefar> Nope
<coffe> bamsefar,  ändrar man bara i grub så går det bra :)
<bamsefar> :)
<Barre> morsning
<bamsefar> HEJ BARRE!
<Barre> hejsan bamsefar =)
<Barre> wazzzzzup
<Barre> å där försvan bamsefar
 * andol smyger lite diskret iväg även han :P
<bamsefar> Barre: :D
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag måste ju jobba. :(
<bamsefar> Bygga vidare på tortyr-kammaren för hårddiskar. :P
<Barre> bamsefar: meh... disk är ju livet...
<bamsefar> Barre: Hehe, vi har vanliga satadiskar, läser ~1TB/dag, skriver kanske 100-200GB/dag. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: nyfiken på vad jag skissar på nu? (som förmodligen är lite fler disk än vad du har?) ;)
<bamsefar> Jag byter disk ofta. ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Alltid
<bamsefar> Barre: Pics or it didn't happen. ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: håller på att kopiera en logisk skiss till webben.. skickar en länk snart
<bamsefar> Barre: <3
<Barre> bamsefar: hehe
<coffe> jag anv ddns , men det är segt på att uppdatera de andra servers.. hur styr man hur ofta de ska hämta senaste ?
<ispookan> Tjena på er!
<Barre> hemgång.. tjo
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<gecko> Hemma efter en avskedsmiddag av god kvalitet.
<swecarp> gecko:  välkommen
<gecko> swecarp< Tackar. Allt väl?
<_Trullo> hmm.. kör gdisk, OK; writing new GPT partition table. .. sen stannar han där, kommer ingen mer text..
<swecarp> japp sitter och väntar på alpha 1 på mageia 3
<swecarp> har en pre alpha men det vill inte funka som jag vill
<gecko> swecarp< Ok. Men tids nog så
<swecarp> japp ska köra lite tester på den i laptopen gecko
<gecko> swecarp< Ja det kan alltid vara roligt att labba lite
<swecarp> ka det
<swecarp> gecko:  det är roligt men pre alpha var över kurs
<gecko> Åter om en stund
<swecarp> ok
<Raven1337> Tjo
<Raven1337> läget me alla?
<[Spooky]> Raven1337: Bara bra här, själv då?
<petaspeedbeaver> Godkväll, visst finns det något sätt att ställa in tangentbordslayout för en viss användare genom att lägga en fil i dennas hemmapp? Är det nån som vet vad filen heter och formatet för den?
<Dynamit_irssi> !server!-ssl  efnet 9999
<ubot2> Dynamit_irssi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dynamit_irssi> LoL ubot2 jag pratade inte med dig jag försökte tala om för min irc klient saker
<realubot> Upp och hoppa!
<einand> realubot: yes sir
<Dynamit_irssi> Hoppas ni sköter er nu ;) helst du realubot :P
<realubot> "Gottfrid Svartholm Warg beskrivs som i dålig kondition, vägande mindre än 40 kilo och med svåra drogproblem. Han ska övervakas av en större grupp officerare från antiterroravdelningen på det kambodjanska inrikesdepartementet."
<realubot> Det låter inget vidare ...
<einand> realubot: han är väl ändå i sverige nu?
<realubot> "Gripandet i förra veckan av The Pirate Bay-grundaren Gottfrid Svartholm Warg har också orsakat spekulationer om att den svenska regeringen skulle ha köpt ut honom från Kambodja.
<realubot> Ett nytt biståndsavtal värt omkring 400 miljoner kronor som skrevs under i Kambodja för några dagar sedan är den direkta orsaken till misstankarna. "
<realubot> "Kopplingen är löjligt långsökt, säger han till DN.se och påpekar att ingen person som dömts till ett års fängelse är värd 400 miljoner kronor för att få hem till Sverige."
<realubot> Är utrikesdepartementets presschef dum i huvudet eller spelar han bara?
<realubot> Själklart betalar Sverige inte 400 mille för att få Svartholm utlämnad MEN Svartholm kanske ingick som en bricka i spelet.
<realubot> einand: Jag vet inte om han kommit till Sverige än.
<realubot> Men enligt Kambodjanska myndigheter skulle han utvisas vilken dag som helst.
<einand> ok, då var den inscannade biljetten falsk
<ispookan> Varför ska han hit?
<realubot> ispookan: Gripen i Kambodja och ska överlämnas till Sverige för att avtjäna 1 år i fängelse.
<realubot> ispookan: Sverige har begärt honom utlämnad.
<realubot> einand: Ja, det har stått om biljetten. Den ska bara fejk ja.
<ispookan> Kan han inte få det i kambodja? Varför ska jag betala hans vistelse här?
<Dynamit_irssi> så vad skönt
<Dynamit_irssi> nu ser det ut som när jag typ var 4-8 år och satt vid dator grafisk gränsnitt det är onödig lyx
<ispookan> Godnatt med er.
<realubot> Dynamit_irssi: Det är en fördel med GUI när man surfar. webbtv blir lite tråkig utan GUI.
<Dynamit_irssi> nähä vad ska man ha sånt till
<Dynamit_irssi> onödig lyx
<Dynamit_irssi> :P
<johanbr> realubot, om du hittar länken till videoströmmen så kan mplayer visa den som "ascii art"
<realubot> johanbr: Men det är inte så kul.
<realubot> Sover ni?
<Dynamit_irssi> nä nu säger jag godnatt sov så gott
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-06
<gecko> Äntligen inne på "rätt" dygn. Idag bär det av hemåt från denna eländiga håla.
<einand> lol
<gecko> Nu gäller det bara att försätta hjärnan i mer trans den vanligt tills taxin kommer och hämtar mig.
<gecko> För vidare transport till flygplatsen i Ankara
<einand>  http://www.groupon.se/deals/hela-sverige/Comviq/10060018?nlp=&CID=SE_CRM_1_0_0_250&a=1665
<einand> Köpet har genomförts! Du sparade precis 20 340 00 kr!
<einand> köpte 30 st
<gecko> Men nu är det slafen som hägrar ett par timmar till
<maxjezy> einand, du köpte kontantkort?
<maxjezy> det man får är alltså 500MB surf/månad
<maxjezy> om man aktiverar kortet med minsta valör
<maxjezy> som är 50 kr
<maxjezy> 6 GB surf totalt
<maxjezy> sen blir kortet inaktivt
<gecko> Godmorgon Sverige(igen)
<morpa> ja, Godmorgon ja
<gecko> 10 timmar kvar. And still counting :)
<coffe> morrn
<coffe> bara jag som inte kommer åt se.archive.ubuntun.com ?
<antii> ta bort -n
<christoffer> antii, det hjälper inte ... coffe, sidan laddar segt för mig med
<christoffer> tog är det ju ett viktigt steg på vägen om man vill till de "riktiga" arkiven :P
<christoffer> s/tog/dock
<Dynamit> ligger Ubuntu's uppdaterings server nere?
<Dynamit> se.archive.ubuntu.com står apt-get bara och tuggar för mig. utan att det händer något
<coffe> Dynamit,  vi misstänker det
<coffe> !topic + problem med se. just nu :P
<ubot2> coffe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dynamit> finns det ingen här inne som kan starta om den då?
<Dynamit> Vet du coffe vart Xchat sparar lösenorden för servrar man har sparat sitt lösenord för smeknamnet?
<coffe> Dynamit,  .xchat/ å något ,,
<coffe> ska kolla
<Dynamit> ok tack så mycket
<Dynamit> tänkte inte på att den kunde ligga i den mappen
<coffe> .xchat2/servlist_.conf
<Dynamit> ok man tackar
<coffe> sls
<Dynamit> ska nämligen byta till irssi helt och hållet nu när jag har petat med den igår/kvällen
<Dynamit> tyvärr så kan jag inte använda irssi som jag vill just nu eftersom Svenska servern verkar ligga nere och jag måste vist installera connect-proxy för att få köra connect -x
<Dynamit> den datorn som ska hantera irssi åt mig är nämligen Ubuntu Server utgåvan så det finns ju inte så mycket med ifrån början som det ska vara ;)
<Dynamit> Så nu har jag ställt in min irc klient så det är som jag vill nu ska jag bara få screen -x att funka ;)
<coffe> någon som känner till något problem med sasl i ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Dynamit> coffe använder du inte UTF-8?
<MarkusDBX> Hej mina opensource vänner. Jag har en kund som skickar mig docx filer med rätt avancerade word funktioner. Vilket program är bäst att öppna i? Libreoffice har jag provat. Finns det något annat som är lite vassare på de mer avancerade funktionerna?
<spixx> MarkusDBX: Microsoft office 2010...
<MarkusDBX> spixx: obviously
<spixx> ;) finns ingen riktig motsvarighet vad jag minns
<coffe> Dynamit,  kör xchat mix
<spixx> precis funkar bra med det tekensnittet
<MarkusDBX> spixx: haha det är nästan så man blir sugen på att börja effektivisera företags IT, och sälja in opensource. Många är så låsta i sitt MS-beroende, vilket gör livet surt för såna som mig....
<Dynamit> så nu förstår jag hur jag ska göra lol jag hade inte alls behövt installer connect-proxy skit samma man ska lära sig av misstag har jag hört
<Dynamit> coffe du får gärna byta till UTF-8 så alla kan se vad du skriver
<Dynamit> coffe: http://xchat.org/encoding/
<coffe> gnällig du är
<Dynamit> nej men gillar att alla kan se vad folk skriver :P
<Dynamit> nu ser jag vad du skriver till och med
<coffe> Dynamit,  inte hört någon anna som har haft problem
<Dynamit> de lär inte köra irc klient via terminal heller
<coffe> så fixa ditt charset stöd då :P
<Dynamit> varför ska jag byta ifrån UTF-8 när det är standard och vad du en har gjort så funkade det ;P
<coffe> tror jag får ge upp min tanke på ldap-> sasl -> kerberos.
<Dynamit> ok
<gecko> Är det någon som lyckats att ansuta en smartphone via telefonapparna som finns i softwarecenter?
<jolaren> Någon google-nisse som kan hjälpa mig tänkte till lite? Köpte ett gäng domäner hos Loopia för SEO-användning. Hur som helst, märkte att vi saknade möjligheten till en 301-ompekning men nu har jag gjort en 302-ompekning sen i Google Web-Master Tools valt adressändring till mitt huvud-domän. Vill egentligen få boost från domänerna jag köpte till min vanliga domän..
<jolaren> Vad ska jag göra?
<jolaren> Är med på att jag är fel ute, vet att det sitter en del it-nördar här och man hoppas ju kunna hålla ihop (a)
<larsemil> behöver man göra något mer än att uppdatera href för att få länken att peka rätt om man ändrat med javascript?
<jolaren> nä, det ska gå bra
<coffe> men har för mig google föredrar  301 ( permant change ? ) över 302 tempo
<jolaren> Såklart.. kommer nog behöva köpa ett webbhotell hos Loopia ändå
<jolaren> 302 är ju temp medans 301 är perm
<jolaren> Har iaf använt googles web master tools för att klicka i att det är en 301
<coffe> var ett tag sedan jag pillade med SEO , mycket har ju ändrat sig sedan panda släpptes.
<jolaren> ser ut såhär när man går in på http://pastebin.com/f3kUZAqs
<jolaren> oj, ser ut sådär när man går in på "dm-byrå.se"
<jolaren> jag vill ju sno åt mig sökorden från dm-byrå
<gecko> 2,5 timmar återstår :)
<jolaren> 1, 15 här
<yarre> för vad?
<jolaren> jobbish
<realubot> gecko: Glöm inte fallskärmen.
<larsemil> HeMan: ping
<einand> maxjezy: japp
<_Trullo> flytta 53000 filer, 13 timmar, gött
<einand> _Trullo: vist älskar man sånt
<_Trullo> ska ta ner en raid
<_Trullo> om man vill ta ner diskarna efter en timme eller nått, vilket program ska man köra då? känns ju surt o ha igång diskarna konstant när dom inte används
<Barre> _Trullo: vad menar du med "ta ner diskarna"? är det spin-down du menar?
<_Trullo> jo
<Barre> _Trullo: hdparm           se till bara att du inte har några processer som väcker disken bara, ibland behöver man också (kanske är fixat nu så att man slipper) montera filsystemet på disken med noatime, för att minimera risken att systemet väcker disken i onödan
<_Trullo> jo, tror jag har noatime på diskarna
<_Trullo> en sak till, hur gör man en sfvcheck på 200 bibliotek automatiskt?
<bamsefar> Barre: Du smet :(
<Barre> bamsefar: jag blev kallad till ett akutmöte p.g.a. en incedent...
 * Barre var tvungen att åka och hämta ett sjukt barn på fritids
<bamsefar> Barre: Ahhh, jag förstår.
<bamsefar> Barre: Vi får leka en annan gång, det blir allt för sällan.
<johanbr> woohoo! tracking visar att min raspberry pi ligger och väntar hemma
<Barre> johanbr: grattis.. mina är inte ens skeppade ännu :/
<Barre> bamsefar: mmm.. verkligheten kommer lixom emellan jämt =)
<johanbr> Barre, beställde du från RS/Allied?
<Barre> johanbr: ett ögeonlock skall jag kolla
<Barre> johanbr: Allied Electronics & RS Components  så ja, antar jag =)
<johanbr> Barre, de är låååångsamma
<johanbr> jag beställde därifrån för tre månader sen, fick mail om att det skulle ta ytterligare ett par månader
<Barre> johanbr: jo tack.... jag är mycket väl medveten om det, men jag har i.o.f.s inte så brottom... men jag älskar ju hårda paket.
<_Trullo> fick min raspberry idag
<_Trullo> vad jag nu ska med den till..
<Barre> exakt..
<johanbr> jag avbeställde och köpte från newark/farnell för en dryg vecka sen, fick den idag
<bamsefar> Barre: Jo, det är ju så tyvärr.
<Barre> jag är nästan lite glad över att jag inte fått dem ännu. Om jag får hem hårdvara utan ett direkt användningsområde som har EXTREMT hög WAF så blir jag halshuggen...
<_Trullo> tur att den inte kostar skjortan
<Barre> _Trullo: ja, men kostnaden är inte det som får mig i blåsväder. det är hårdvara utan acceptabel funktion.
<_Trullo> avancerad väderstation
<bamsefar> Barre: Värme?
<bamsefar> Det är alltid en funktion som datorer levererar.
<Barre> bamsefar: hahaha.. sant.. nuvarande utrymme som agerar "serverrum" har jag stängt av ventelationen till för att få upp temperaturen till 25-28 grader medans jag sätter min surdeg. så visst har det en funktion =)
<bamsefar> Haha, gött
<Screedo> goddag
<cHarNe2> någon som testat på FreeNAS?
<andol> cHarNe2: Enbart ytligt i en lokal virtuell maskin.
<cHarNe2> andol: ok
<cHarNe2> är sjukt sugen på att lägga ner lite pengar och göra det ordentligt för en gångs skull
<_Trullo> e väl gratis?
<cHarNe2> inte hårdvara
<yarre> cHarNe2, kör det på jobbet, funkar jätte bra :)
<cHarNe2> yarre: hur mycket minne o disk kör ni med?
<yarre> cHarNe2, 4gb och 4st 1tb i raid
<_Trullo> , /dev/sdx1/ :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Väldigt roligt att du satte lite press på han redhat-muppen. ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: det gjorde jag väl inte, jag ställde relevanta frågor som jag var nyfiken på hur de tänkte göra =)
<cHarNe2> yarre: kör ni zfs på 4gb?
<bamsefar> Barre: Jojo, men det är ju få andra som kunde.
<bamsefar> Barre: Vad tror du om det där då?
<Guest81854> nån som har sysslat med att zippa xml-filer till xlsx-format?
<Guest81854> det är förvisso en ms office-fråga, men men :) jag tänkte mest ifall befintliga zip-verktyg i linuxvärlden klarar av det korrekt
<realubot> zippa? Konvertera menar du?
<Sp00kan> Hej på er!
<Guest81854> realubot: nej
<Sp00kan> Guest81854: Det är väl bara att packa ner dem då?
<Guest81854> nej
<Guest81854> inte direkt.. jag får massa problem när jag ska öppna upp de nyapackade filerna
<Guest81854> arbetsgången är ju 1.xlsx -> byt namn till zip 2. -> unzip 3. ändra i xmlfiler 4. zippa 5. byt namn till xlsx igen
<Guest81854> då är det knas
<ispookan> realubot: Hur leker livet med dig då?
<X-Sleepy-X> Hej! Någon här som vet om man kan spåra ett MX-record djupare än första svaret? Jag menar om jag skriver "dig domän.toppdomän MX +answer" och det pekar på en server som inte är själva mailservern utan t.ex. en spamfiltreringsserver som i sin tur skickar vidare mailen till mailserver, finns det då något kommando för att se var den spamfiltreringsservern skickar mailen för domän.toppdomän?
<johanbr> nej
<X-Sleepy-X> johanbr: Så man är körd med andra ord?
<yarre> cHarNe2, ja det är ju ingen workstation :)
<johanbr> den kan skickas vart som helst, det avgörs ju "internt" av den mailservern
<yarre> cHarNe2, används bara som filserver, eller ja mest backup
<X-Sleepy-X> johanbr: Tänkte väl det.
<andol> X-Sleepy-X: Du kan maila postermaster@domän och fråga? :)
<X-Sleepy-X> En till fråga: Är paketet zonecheck bu eller bä?
<X-Sleepy-X> andol: Varför maila mig själv? Haha!
<yarre> X-Sleepy-X, kan du inte läsa de i mailheadern om du skickar ett mail?
<X-Sleepy-X> andol: Jag ville bara slippa logga in på servern och kolla...
<X-Sleepy-X> yarre: Jo, men då måste jag ju klicka lika många gånger som om jag kollar i servern vart den skickar...
<X-Sleepy-X> Jag vill få den informationen snabbare och enklare.
<yarre> ja för att öppna mailappen är ju lika svårt som att logga in via ssh :P
<X-Sleepy-X> yarre: Ja, eftersom jag redan är inloggad via SSH och redan har skrivit in domännamnet i tidigare kommando.
<X-Sleepy-X> yarre: Alltså inte just nu men när jag känner behovet av att spåra vilken mailserver som används...
<X-Sleepy-X> Hade ju varit lite galet om jag skrev den långa frågan bara för att spåra mailen för en enda domän. ;)
<andol> X-Sleepy-X: Du hackar dig in på strategiskt placerade routers och tcpdumpar lite diskret? :)
<X-Sleepy-X> andol: Vad skulle det vara för routrar i så fall? Jag har nog lösenord för de flesta av de iaf.
<cHarNe2> yarre: http://www.freenas.org/images/resources/freenas8.0.3/freenas8.0.3_guide.html#__RefHeading__7608_1957652121 tänkte på detta. var rädd för att köra med för lite ram
<yarre> cHarNe2, hur snabbt nätverk har du?
<cHarNe2> 100/10
<cHarNe2> eller mitt nätverk är väl 1g/1g gissar jag på men har 100/10 från ISP
<cHarNe2> men ska ha det o streama ifrån
<yarre> Tror inte du kan läsa/skriva så mycket över nätverket att den kommer använda allt minne ändå :)
<cHarNe2> okok, har bara läst lite grann, men jag får väll testa o se hur det går :P
<X-Sleepy-X> Var det någon som har testat zonecheck?
<Barre> bamsefar: svårt att säga, är lite skeptisk till att bygga en "enterprise"-lösning på scale out commodity hardware. Men det finns säkert mängder med tillämpningar där det är grymt bra..
<yarre> cHarNe2, vad hade du tänkt för hårdvara?
<cHarNe2> yarre: http://www.prisjakt.nu/list.php?l=2082311&view=c något sånt, fan jag vet inte om jag ska köra ett midtower och trycka in fler diskar
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag tror det skulle funka bra för oss, men som du säger, det känns lite... ghetto.
<andol> Barre: För egen del är jag reflexmässigt skeptisk till lösning som beskrivs som enterpriseiga.
<Barre> andol: jag håller faktiskt med dig. Men det är skillnad på design och design. En HW-arkitektur som är byggd för "HA Failover" är inte (enligt mig) enterprise. Inte heller en arkitektur som kräver planerad nertid eller bruten redundans vid exempelvis firmware uppgradering.
<Barre> s/firmware uppgradering/firmware uppgradering eller normalt underhåll/
<X-Sleepy-X> För att svara på min egna fråga: Ja, zonecheck är bra.
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<X-Sleepy-X> Inte lika nöjd med nslint och dlint dock.
 * andol får sina zonfiler indirekt kollade utav dnssec-signzone :)
<Sp00kan> David-A: Jag har något viktigt att meddela dig min vän. ;)
<X-Sleepy-X> I heard you like Mac so I broke all your windows...
<David-A> neej
<Sp00kan> David-A: Idag blir min sista dag som jag kommer att vika på macen. :P
<David-A> jaa
<Sp00kan> David-A: Så du kommer att dra om mig min vän.. ;)
<David-A> eller jag menar, varför då? vad synd. men det är ju ingen tävling.
<Sp00kan> Men jag kommer fortsätta att låta mitt PS3 vika på.. :P
<David-A> men varför DET då? det ÄR ju ingen TÄVLING!
<Sp00kan> Ska ha lite kraft till annat på macen..
<Sp00kan> David-A: Men det var kul när vi låg jämt tyckte jag.. ;)
<Sp00kan> Ps3:an har snart gjort 85st WU:s sen jag började med den..
<einand> Sp00kan: bra eller dåligt?
<Sp00kan> einand: Huh?
<einand> Sp00kan: är 85 WU bra eller dåligt
<Sp00kan> einand: Ingen aning, bra antar jag väl… Då bidrar den ju till deras forskning.. ;) Nu sängen kolla film.. Vi hörs, kommer in med mobilen en sväng..
<realubot> Det låter bra att PS3:an har tuggat klart 85WU. Det var ju inte så länge sedan du började vika med PS3:an.
<realubot> Dock så säger 1 WU inte så mycket eftersom olika WU tar olika lång tid att göra och är olika mycket värda.
<ispookan> realubot: Nä iofs...
<realubot> http://www.metro.se/nyheter/regeringen-satsar-pa-snabbt-bredband/Hdzlif!ywy2OIwPLZP3ZGok5EXYw/
<realubot> "– Det handlar om att barnfamiljer på landsbygden ska kunna betala räkningar ..."
<realubot> Behöver man 100 Mbit/s för att betala räkningar?
<realubot> Men visst, om barnen ska kolla på IPTV så ...
<realubot> 20 000 kr per hushåll. Man kan inte anklaga regeringen för att inte satsa på bredband åt glesbygden i.a.f.
<realubot> Eller hur räknar jag?
<David-A> der räcker med 2Mbit för räkningar och svtplay medelkvalitet och 10Mbit hög kvalitet. allt annat måste vara lobbyorganisationer som lurar av regeringen pengar
<realubot> Jo, just det. 20 papp/hushåll.
<realubot> David-A: Sannolikt. För när 100 Mbit/s behövs för vanligt bredband så kanske 4G (5G?) är så snabbt att man inte behöver dra fiberkabel över halva Sverige.
<realubot> einand: Eller vad säger du?
<einand> realubot: om 4g skall fungera måste du dra fiber över hela sverige, då räckvidden bara är ca 500-700 meter ;)
<ispookan> Godnatt på er ;)
<David-A> gonatt
<realubot> einand: Aha.
<einand> 3Km om du kör landbygd 4g 800Mhz bandet
<einand> någon som vet om det går att sätta typ mostsvarande "noacl" på filsystemet, så det fungerar oavsätt maskin, så man slipper mecka med mount kommandon
<realubot> Nu får svt få tummen ur och slänga upp Debatt från igår.
<madbear> va vare om?
<madbear> :D
<realubot> madbear: Det vet jag inte men avsnitt 2 gick igår.
<realubot> madbear: Jo, om jägare och missbruksvård.
<realubot> Programmet är i.o.f.s. skit men i brist på annat.
<madbear> okej
<David-A> realubot: vill du veta vad jag tycker om Debatt? nej, men jag säger det ändå. de tar ett halvkontroversiellt ämne och bjuder in icke-experter som de vet trycker olika, så att de skriker i mun på varandra "jorden är platt!", "nej, rund!", "platt!", "rund!", "platt!".... så tycker jag. nu vet du det.
<realubot> David-A: Den stora frågan är ju vad dom "trycker" på?
<realubot> David-A: Varför nöjer dom sig inte bara med att tycka olika?
<realubot> David-A: Mohahaha.
<realubot> David-A: Klart Debatt är skräp. Jag tittar mest för att göra svt glada.
<gorgo> :)
<David-A> :)
<realubot> svts nya serie: Par i terapi. Går det att göra mer socialporr än så?
<realubot> Det låter riktigt äckligt.
<realubot> Förlåt mig som gick på TV3 är ju svårslaget.
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSdFYUE8TOc
<David-A> realubot: vilken otur att du hamnar på program som Debatt och PariTerapi. jag råkar titta på saker som Vemvetmest, UppdragGranskning, BlommornasPlanet och sånt.
<realubot> BlommornasPlanet?
<realubot> Det låter inte bra att du tittar på ett program som heter så. Hur mår du?
<David-A> realubot: en sak som förvånat mej med tv3 äs Skuldfällan, att ett så konsumtionskritiskt program får finnas i en komersiell kanal
<realubot> David-A: Och Vem vet mest? Hur långtråkigt är inte det?
<realubot> David-A: Lyxfällan menar du?
<realubot> David-A: Enkelt. Programmet kryllar av produkplaceringar.
<realubot> *produkt
<realubot> David-A: Dessutom tar dom ju bara upp helsjuka fall. Dom avslöjar ju aldrig normala skuldfällor som vanligt folk fastnar i.
<David-A> realubot: ja, fel ur minnet. Lyxfällan är det not. Och VäxternasPlanet var vetenskapsprogrammet om livets utveckling.
<realubot> Jaha. växternas Planet låter vettigare.
<realubot> David-A: Jag kollar normalt bara på Veckans brott och dokumentärer. Uppdrag Granskning då och då. Men det är överskattat.
<David-A> realubot: Ja, men det är rätt bra ändå. t.ex. tar de bort reklam för kontokort och smslån i reklamavbrotten i lyxfällan. produktplacering är det nåt mer än presenterna de får i slutet?
<realubot> David-A: Att det är mer än presenterna. Så fort en flyttfirma, firma som köper beg. grejer, bilreperation eller så är med så skyltar ju programmet extremt mycket med företagets namn.
<realubot> Igår var det en firma som hyr ut limosiner som var med. Företagets namn syntets övertydligt i bild.
<realubot> Jag hade velat se Plus i TV3/TV4. Det tror jag hade varit svårt.
<David-A> realubot: ok, men det kan inte vara värre än det lilla jag råkat se av tv4.
<realubot> Att se Sverker slänga TV-kanalens huvudsponsor i soptunnan.
<David-A> :)
<David-A> realubot: råkade se några sekunder av "dokumentären" "sexlingar i familjen" i tv4. frun är i badrummet håller en flaska rengöringsmedel i handen ler och säger att det är enkelt och går fort, sprejar lite och drar med en svamp. helt sjukt. det var *inte* ett officiellt reklamavbrott.
<David-A> som The Truman Show på svenska :)
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> ispookan: Så du vågar dig in igen i natt?
<ispookan> realubot: Mm vaknade igen :/
<ispookan> Vad gör du för kul då?
<realubot> ispookan: Jag gör ingenting typ. :S
<realubot> Ska kolla om någon har skrivit något i någon tråd på ubuntu-se.org.
<ispookan> realubot: Hehe ok ;)
<realubot> ispookan: Vad gör du själv då?
<realubot> Prisjakt har nytt utseende.
<ispookan> realubot: Inte mycket försökte att sova men vaknade pigg se om jag hittar nått att kolla på youtube..
<realubot> http://www.prisjakt.nu/nyhet.php?n=236
<David-A> ispookan: har du redan kollat alla kortfilmer på svtplay?
<ispookan> David-A: Nä, de har inte så mycket om space...
<realubot> Spontant är jag inte imponerad av Prisjakts nya design. Det är för stort. Man ser för lite av sidan med den nya designen. Det blir onödigt mycket skrollande.
<ispookan> Näfan ska göra ett test till med kudden, vi hörs ;)
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-07
<gecko> @Terminal 3 på arlanda och väntar på flyget hem :) Och första kaffekoppen på nästan 1 månad.
<coffe> mörrning
<spixx> Godmorgon!
<Barre> morrn morrn
<coffe> men se god morgon
<coffe> läget med Barre  då ?
<Barre> coffe: det är la bra... FREDAG!!!
<coffe> Barre,  snart 2 dagar att lösa ditt puppet problem ...  själv kommer jag även början anv fabric.
<Barre> coffe: tror inte jag har tid att felsöka puppet ihelgen, måste plocka svamp och baka surbröd =)
<Barre> coffe: vad är det för fabric du skall köra?
<coffe> Barre, finns det olika ?
<Barre> coffe: fribre channel fabric, infiniband fabric, datacenter bridging fabric, och säker många fler =)
<coffe> menar deploy script i python fabric
<Barre> coffe: ahhh,,,, det vet jag inte ens vad det är för något =)
<coffe> Barre, ett bra kompliment till puppet :)
<delhage> morrn
<Barre> delhage! tjenis
<delhage> Barre: morrn
<delhage> Barre: lite branchskadad? fabric ;)
<delhage> Barre: ska du på foss-öl på måndag?
<Barre> delhage: självklart är jag skadad :P... nej, jag tror inte jag kan komma på måndag :/
<delhage> tråkigt
<delhage> coffe då?
<delhage> och HeMan ?
<coffe> visste inte om de var öl. men  varför inte
<delhage> coffe: http://foss-sthlm.haxx.se/sep2012.html
<delhage> blir antagligen Copperfields vid fridhemsplan
<coffe> nära å bra från jobbet
<delhage> har amelia slutat hänga här?
<Barre> delhage: jupps, hon gav upp i ren frustration :/
<drmegahertz> coffe: skjuter in ännu ett bidrag som är relevant till fabric/puppet; saltstack
<delhage> Barre: ok
<coffe> drmegahertz,  okey, har du länk ?
<coffe> fixade igår ett fabric script för att klona en VM
<coffe> låt oss säga jag har en vm som har sitt / som lvm .  och jag ökar dess hdisk  , hur / vilket är bästa sättet för ett värdsystem att öka utrymmet. smidigast sättet att göra partitionen där den lvm ligger på större
<Barre> coffe: jag hade skapat en partition till på det lediga utrymmet och gjort det till en physical drive och adderat den i vm's lvm. Sen skulle jag i vm utöka den logiska volymen och root-filsystemet (under förutsättnig att jag förstått din setup korrekt)
<drmegahertz> coffe: http://docs.saltstack.org/en/latest/index.html
<coffe> drmegahertz,  tnx .. Barre  okey,  tack
<Barre> coffe: fast jag hade skapat en ny lvm till vm istället för att utökat den befintliga...
<coffe> Barre,  en ny ?
<Barre> coffe: mm
<coffe> du menar helt ersätta den gamla   ?
<coffe> @ Barre
<Barre> coffe: på hosten skapar jag en ny lv som jag presenterar till mina vm's, i min vm läggar jag till den nya volymen till gästens lvm och där gör jag mina förändringar... (känner att jag skulle behöva en whiteboard nu) :)
<coffe> drmegahertz, fördelar med salstack ?
<coffe> Barre,  ja ..  verkligen :) men senaste versionen av PM .. så kan man nu utöka en vms hdisk ..  sedan måste man ju på vm fixa så den ser utrymmet.
<Barre> coffe: jo, medveten om det men väljer ändå att göra som jag gör :P
<coffe> då måste du ju starta om din VM
<Barre> coffe: ehh.. ja... att utöka root-filsystemet online skulle jag inte göra ialla fall
<delhage> fegis
<Barre> :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coffe> Barre,  hallå 2012 .
<coffe> tjena HeMan
<delhage> HeMan: morrn, ska du på fossbira?
<bamsefar> Barre: Har du skaffat hitachi-storage hemma än?
<Barre> bamsefar: nope :(
<bamsefar> Barre: Trist
<Dynamit> Jippi jag har hittat ritning över hur man ska löda för att installera en LCD display in i WRT54G(s) vilket innebär att jag kan nu installera en LCD display i min WRT54GL då de nästan har alla punkterna på samma ställen, skulle någon va flyttad så finns ju ritningar över vilka punkter som är vad på wrt54GL
<realubot> Alliansens politik börjar ge resultat:
<realubot> "Långvariga biståndstagare över 18 år, alltså de som erhållit försörjningsstöd i tio månader eller längre, var 2006 totalt 84 142 personer i landet."
<realubot> "2011 var det 109 301, en ökning med nära 30 procent."
<realubot> Härligt!
<realubot> Ska man montera ner ett välfärdssamhälle så ska det göras ordentligt!
<realubot> Offtopic? Nä då. Folk som lever på soc. har inte råd med dyra Windows-licenser. Efterfrågan på lågbudgetalternativ ökar i takt med att bidragsberoendet växer. Det här är så ontopic som det bara kan bli.
<madbear> du e inte dum, realubot
 * realubot funderar på att skapa en linux dist som heter Ubuntu Soc. Edition.
<realubot> Riktad mot sv. fattiglappar som inte har råd med betalprogram.
<madbear> och program för ekonomi
<madbear> realubot: kommer du ihåg mattespelet jag gjorde för ett år sen?
<realubot> madbear: Det behövs inte. Dom har ändå ingen ekonomi. En person som inte har några pengar behöver inget ekonomiprogram.
<realubot> madbear: Ja?
<realubot> madbear: Vad är det med mattespelet?
<madbear> det där matte-tetris ungefär
<madbear> en skola e bra laddad på det :)
<realubot> madbear: Okej?
<realubot> madbear: Aha, kul!
<realubot> madbear: Sälj dig dyrt!
<realubot> eller det kanske är programmet du säljer ...
<madbear> aa ska se vad det kan bli av det, läste lite stats inatt
<madbear> vi har många elever i grundskolan!!!
<madbear> 888K eller nåt sånt
<realubot> madbear: Ja, och ett matteprogram borde vara internationellt gångbart.
<realubot> Problemet är att skolorna har kass ekonomi så även om dom är intresserade så har dom nog långt ifrån alltid råd att betala för programmet.
<realubot> Du får smyga in sådana där reklam-grejer i webbläsarna som många gratisprogram gör.
<realubot> Om man inte bockar ur en ruta så installeras ett adware.
<madbear> hihihihi
<realubot> Jag menar allvar. Om det inte går att sälja så kanske den affärsmodellen är ett alt.
<realubot> madbear: För du har väl inte tänkt att släppa programmet som öppen sås?
<madbear> går det inte att sälja så skiter vi it
<madbear> det går att köra öppen sås i vilket fall som helst
<madbear> licenser för skolor kan man ändå ha ju
<madbear> men jag är inte jurist så nej det blir inte öppen sås
<realubot> madbear: Nja, då säger lärarna bara till eleverna att ladda ner och installera på sina elevdatorer ju. Eleverna har ju egna datorer nuförtiden.
<realubot> Så det blir nog svårt att kontrollera att skolorna använder programmet och inte enskilda elever.
<realubot> Men men ...
<madbear> vill ju hjälpa så många ungar som möjligt realubot
<madbear> så vi måste ta massa pengar för det
<madbear> annars tror ingen att det e bra mjukvara :P
<realubot> Exakt.
<realubot> Dyra program är bra program.
<madbear> kollade på andra "alternativ", kostar kanske 5K för 10 installationer
<madbear> tänkte vara bra mycket billigare än det iaf
<realubot> Jo.
<Dynamit> Satans server problem man hade med Efnet jag trodde det var klienten men visade sig vara servern men löste det genom att lägga till 1 till Efnet server i Listan för nätverket eftersom jag har totalt rensat hela nätverks listan som följde med då det var massor av serverar jag aldrig kommer använda ändå
<ispookan> Hur går det för er då?
<Markk> Zoomzoom
<Markk> .isitfriday
<Sphaero> Yes \o/
<Markk> ispookan: Det går bra!
<ispookan> Markk: Det låter det.. ;)
<ispookan> Markk: Blir det ikväll då?
<Markk> Bra fråga.
<Markk> :)
<ispookan> Supa, ... & åka hiss? ;)
<ispookan> Eller blir det att forska vad som finns bakom /dev/null? :p
<Markk> Jag gillar inte att supa.
<yarre> ispookan, va du än gör, kolla inte!
<ispookan> Markk: Samma här..
<ispookan> yarre: Tror inte jag kan det..
<yarre> blir en sån här tear in reality har jag hört om man försöker :P
<yarre> http://geek-news.mtv.com//wp-content/uploads/geek/2012/08/chestburster_app.jpg
<ispookan> En alien sitter i /dev/null o äter allt... ;)
<yarre> nja jag tror nog det är en sån här "rymdtoalett" :P
<ispookan> Hehe..
<ispookan> Nä jobba, vi ses..
<nighter> Heter det där verktyget som alla brukar köra som är som screen?
<dohodoho> anyone seen ReekenX lately?
<nighter> terminal som är som screen.
<yarre> huh?
<Markk> nighter: tmux ?
<nighter> tack.
<einand> Hört på en resturang:
<einand> -På nätet skrev du att du var en modell.
<einand> -Ja, jag är killen på före-bilderna.
<ispookan> Lol!
<Dynamit> hej pa er
<ispookan> Tjena!
<Dynamit> har glomt hur man avslutar skript i irssi och maste gora det da min N900 far spader pga. hur stor fonstret via screen ar
<Barre> Dynamit: /script unload kallekalas.pl
<Barre> Dynamit: det kommer att avsluta scriptet kallekalas.pl
<Dynamit> tack barre
<Philip5> Barre: "/script unload barrekalas.pl"  det låter som ett roligare skript
<Barre> Philip5: men.. det skall du inte ladda ur minnet ju.. det är ju en kalas-scipt
<Philip5> Barre: kanske borde ha en parameter som: /script swap kallekalas.pl barrekalas.pl
<Barre> Philip5: now you're talking
<Philip5> yupp
<Sp00kan> Vad händer här då?
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<yarre> Finns de nå vettigt stöd för ext4 i bsd än?
<gecko> Åter hemma på farmen i tryggt förvar. Synd för dom som önskade att flyget skulle störta
<einand> gecko: vilken tur, tänk om du vart med om "Lost" fast på riktigt ;)
<swecarp> gecko:  välkommen tillbaka till civilisationen
<realubot> gecko: Välkommen hem igen.
<realubot> Din turk.
<madbear> realubot: tjenna
<madbear> en annan åk tåg
<madbear> i norrland, och dricker norrlands
<einand> coolt
<madbear> nej åka tåg i 16 timmar :/
<realubot> svtplay.se: "I al-Qaidas land"
<realubot> "Programinformation
<realubot> "Undersökande dokumentärer som tar pulsen på det svenska samhälllet."
<realubot> Sverige == al-Qaida land
<realubot> madbear: hello my friend.
<realubot> madbear: Skål på dig!
<madbear> skål!
<realubot> madbear: Vad gör du i Norrland?
<madbear> ska åka å typ chilla och vandra
<realubot> WinUSB verkar ju vara ett bra program till Linux för att skapa bootbara USB-minnen med Windows.
<EzKurdistanIm> tjena kanalen
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  kena broder
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: allt väl?
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  sådär
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: hänt något?
<EzKurdistanIm> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=07442
<swecarp> nja inget speciellt för utom att mageia3 alpha 1 är släpt
<EzKurdistanIm> märkt att mageia 2 alphan är ute
<EzKurdistanIm> *rättelse menar mageia 3
<EzKurdistanIm> själv har man inte varit hemma på några dagar
<EzKurdistanIm> kom hem runt 18:00, så jag har först nu haft tid sitta framför dumburken.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: hur går mga3 testandet?
<swecarp> det har inte blivit något har avvaktat lite till alphan blev släpt hadde lite strul med endel saker i pre alphan
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Turken is back home.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: gecko alltså.
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210beta_desktops&num=1
<EzKurdistanIm> inte alls bra för unity
<EzKurdistanIm> om dom vill locka till sig valve
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) härligt att gecko är tillbaks.
<realubot> Det ska bli intressant att se om han skärper till närvaron i kanalen nu när han är hemma igen.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: hur fungerar mga3 alphan nu?
<swecarp> har inte instalerat den ännu ska göra det i morgon ,åste bränna en disk först men har hela ison hemma
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: hur har du själv haft det? hållit ställningen här?
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: drar ner den nog imorgon och lägger den på stickan och sedan testkör mha vbox
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  låter bra
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: hunnit med något QA-testande?
<EzKurdistanIm> :) viktigaste validering
<realubot> "Gottfrid är uppenbarligen misstänkt för andra saker här i Sverige och det är därför som de begär honom utlämnad, säger hans mamma."
<realubot> Det verkar ligga något i ryktena om att han misstänks för nya brott i Sverige.
 * EzKurdistanIm suttit några dagar med syrrans macbook. kändes väldigt bekant när man kört så många linux DE.
<EzKurdistanIm> :) slår definitivt inte kde men det kändes som en blandning mellan unity och gnome shell
<EzKurdistanIm> och traditionell meny som xfce på vänster-sidan (uppe)
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Säg som det är. Du har blivit MAC-frälst?
<EzKurdistanIm> dock fick jag av dagar av köra osx eller mac ingen wow känsla
<realubot> :S
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  inget validering behölver lite mentoring mrsb ska göra det nu när alphan är släpt
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: nee. dock var jag hoppfull eller hoppades delvis bli det. ifall man i framtiden skulle satsa på en apple produkt än stödja andra djävuls företaget :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: förstår. hon är guldvärd. ta din tid.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: kanske orsaken jag inte fick wow är som sagt att jag kört så många skrivbordsvarianter under linux att osx kändes gäsp
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) dock jämfört med sk-ten som kallas windows 8, så fick jag inga spyattacker.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  windows 8 måste vara bra nästan all använder ju det snart den skulle leda klart på distrowatch :))
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: haha.
<EzKurdistanIm> stackars användare som uppgraderar till windows 8
<EzKurdistanIm> de borde få pengarna tillbaks och skadestånd pga den trauman de fått uppleve
<swecarp> unity är rena drömmen har jag förstått jämfört med win8
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: unity-shell jämfört med metro-shell är den förstnämnda paradis.
<EzKurdistanIm> dock gillar jag inte något av sätten att arbeta
<swecarp> kde rules
<EzKurdistanIm> dock känns unity som shell betydligt bättre än win8, vad vet jag. jag är inte it-proffs :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: jepp. det finns andra bra DE också tur nog under linux också. xfce är inte alls pjåkigt. detsamma kan sägas om lxde. dock i nyligen slår inget DE i något OS, KDE.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  jag testade gnome classic den var inte fel men fastnade för KDE till slut
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: gnome classic+docky+(lite saker från unity/gnome shell) och du har osx.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Hur fungerar Ubuntu på Apples nya datorer då?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) körde aldrig ubuntu på applets datorer. så jag kan ej svara.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  du körde väll Mageia
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: jepp.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: dock vet du ju att syrran kör mac/osx.
<swecarp> ja det vet jag men som storebror bestämmer du väll vad hon ska ha
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :P fungerar inte så nu för tiden. dock älskar hon tux.
<EzKurdistanIm> :P hon har tux-skydd för sin iphone
<EzKurdistanIm> :) fick hon välja mellan windows vs linux
<EzKurdistanIm> hade hon valt linux
<EzKurdistanIm> så länge apple inte kommer upp med något likt metro
<EzKurdistanIm> tror jag tyvärr syrran kommer vara apple-trogen för evigt
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  såg du nyheten om att dom har hackat mac och fått fram en massa uppgifter om användare
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: nee har jag. ej lätt så mycket nyheter senaste dagarna för vara ärlig.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: syrran brukar läsa apple nyheter. så hon vet nog. om nyheten är stor.
<swecarp> http://www.helagotland.se/nyheter/default.aspx?articleid=7916707
<EzKurdistanIm> oj
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: fbi bör väl göra som nasa och köra linux
<EzKurdistanIm> :P kanske de slipper sådant
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: läste du phoronix test mellan unity vs kde/xfce/lxde
<EzKurdistanIm> samt gnome shell/gnome classic
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210beta_desktops&num=1
<EzKurdistanIm> :) kde rulez
<swecarp> nä nu kallar sängen
<swecarp> denna gamla gubben behöver sov
<madbear> kaffe på det realubot
<realubot> madbear: Jag har druckit en kopp innan i kväll men det blir nog snart en till ...
<realubot> madbear: Du då? Hinkar du bärs?
<einand> realubot: snackar du om knark nu?
<madbear> realubot: blir en kopp efter ett
<madbear> har inte så mycket kvar
<madbear> sen en till bira
<madbear> så e man fin när man kommer till mormor imöra runt 11
<madbear> :D
<madbear> nu fick jag bra nät, ska groovedowna några låtar då
<Sp00kan> Hej på er!
<yarre> hej hej
<Sp00kan> Allt bra?
<yarre> jodå, sj då?
<Sp00kan> Det rullar på, blir väl sängen snart hehe..
<yarre> Ja det är nog bäst, jag har feber o halsinfektion eller nåt :P
<Sp00kan> yarre: Ajfan, inte kul..
<yarre> ne fast o andra sidan, kul o kolla lite serier o grejer :)
<Sp00kan> Hehe ;)
<segoflic> Det är mer kul att kolla på serier när man är frisk!
<yarre> segoflic, nej, finns så mycket annat man kan göra då ju
<ispookan> Skönt det var att lägga sig i sängen ;)
<einand> ispookan: :)
<ispookan> einand: Yo! Läget?
<segoflic> yarre: Ja, titta på serier utan att hosta eller känna att man ska dö
<realubot> einand: Knark?
<realubot> einand: Vad då "snackar du om knark nu"?
<einand> realubot: är du som snackr om knark nu, för mig var det över en timme sedan
<ispookan> Nä dags att nanna, vi ses imorrn..
<einand> ispookan: godnatt med dig, sov gött och dröm sött
<einand> och så går man självklart offline 3 sekunder innnan :(
<einand> realubot: ring upp och berätta vad jag sa
<realubot> einand: Vad babblar du om?
<realubot> einand: Ring upp och berätta vad jag sa?
<segoflic> Hej realubot
<segoflic> Det var längesen!
<realubot> segoflic: Hej. Jag känner inte igen ditt nick?
<segoflic> realubot: Jodå. Tänk efter riktigt ordentligt. Du och jag är bästa vänner!
<realubot> segoflic: Är vi?
<segoflic> Självklart!
<realubot> Det vet jag inte. :S
<realubot> Jag vet inte vem du är.
<segoflic> :(
<realubot> Är det hemligt?
<segoflic> Nej
<segoflic> Jag tror en enkel whois kan avslöja mig
<realubot> segoflic: Hallå kompis! :)
<segoflic> Jamen tjena kompis!
<realubot> segoflic: whois ja. You're a hacker segoflic.
<madbear> WZUP DAWG segoflic
<segoflic> madbear: !!
<madbear> :DDD
<realubot> Hehe-
<madbear> görs då dude?
<segoflic> madbear: Du måste ha saknat mig riktigt ordentligt du!
<segoflic> Dude!
<madbear> ja fyfan
<madbear> :P:P:P
<segoflic> Dudette if I may!
<madbear> görs då?
<segoflic> pluggar
<madbear> samma?
<segoflic> jao
<segoflic> eller
<madbear> jag ska berätta för dig, jag blir nollåtta om nån vecka
<segoflic> utbildningen är samma. Men säkerligen ny kurs.
<madbear> ;)
<segoflic> oh really? Då får man hålla sig borta från skogen :o
<madbear> loooooooooool
<segoflic> där inte björnen vågar sig ut!
<madbear> hehe jag e inte farlig
<madbear> bara man e varlig
<segoflic> :D
<madbear> jag sitter på natttåg
<madbear> natt åg
<segoflic> where to?
<madbear> fattar inte varför jage så jävla trött, brukar inte vara det denna tiden
<segoflic> Och varför ska du bli 08?
<realubot> segoflic: Du jobbade väl innan?
<madbear> långt norrut, jobb
<segoflic> realubot: Närdå innan?
<segoflic> i somras?
<segoflic> förra sommaren?
<realubot> segoflic: Ja, det kanske det var.
<realubot> segoflic: Du hade precis börjat.
<segoflic> madbear: Vad fick dig att tacka ja till ett jobb här?
<segoflic> realubot: Okej
<realubot> segoflic: Äsch.
<segoflic> VAdå+
<realubot> segoflic: Jag blandade ihop dig med en annan. :) Nu förstår jag varför madbear är så på ...
<realubot> :)
<segoflic> haha
<segoflic> Du kommer inte på vem jag är alltså?
<realubot> segoflic: Jag trodde du var vituald. :)
<realubot> *virtuald
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-08
<segoflic> realubot: nej nej. Han har slutat här!
<realubot> segoflic: Jo, jag kollade bara whois supersnabbt. Nu när jag kollade igen så vet jag. Såg bara forskningsavd. första gången.
<segoflic> okej
<realubot> segoflic: Jo, jag vet men tänkte att han kanske tittade in igen.
<segoflic> tror inte att han är så sugen på att göra det
<realubot> segoflic: Varför? Är han fortfarande sur?
<madbear> va va de om?
<segoflic> realubot: Jag vet inte varför han drog. JAg vet bara att han inte kommer tillbaka, som jag förstod det
<madbear> segoflic: ville inte va i karlstad mer iaf
<segoflic> madbear: du?
<realubot> virtuald lämnde ju kanalen efter att einand sagt elaka saker till honom.
<madbear> aha
<madbear> taskig lina nu....
<segoflic> säg åt lina att va snäll!
<madbear> segoflic: jo jag ville väl till gävle men jobb där
<madbear> haha segoflic rolig e du oxå
<madbear> :P
<segoflic> madbear: vill man inte till stockholm förstår jag inte varför man söker jobb här :P
<realubot> segoflic: Han vill ju bo där du bor förstår du väl.
<einand> realubot: jag?
<realubot> einand: Ja? Jag har inte snackat knark.
<madbear> segoflic: aa precis vad realubot sa :P
<madbear> nätet e lite instabilt i...sska se vars jag e
<segoflic> men vad har gävle med allt att göra då?
<ibm> hur kan jag använda ssh direkt i webbläsaren helt grafiskt med musen?
<einand> ibm: tror inte det går
<madbear> segoflic: jo vi ville till gävle först iaf
<segoflic> okej okej
<segoflic> jag fattar
<segoflic> Var har du fått jobb då, och var ska ni bo?
<madbear> hemligt, hemligt :P
<madbear> nej knacka kod och hammarbyhöjden :)
<segoflic> köpt lägenhet?
<segoflic> eller andrahand?
<madbear> ska hyra av polare till en början ja
<ibm> det var någon här som sa att man kan använda ssh direkt i webbläsaren, så jag undrar om detta går även grafiskt, med musen?
<segoflic> madbear: okej.. soft
<segoflic> ibm: säker på att det var ssh? kanske menade ftp eller nåt annat?
<madbear> ja ibm man kan "surfa" ssh med vissa läsare
<ibm> ja det var ssh
<madbear> det går att browsa ssh oxå bara att visa det grafiskt
<madbear> dolphin och nautilus? klarar detta
<ibm> och han sa med alla webbläsare
<madbear> ALLA är fel
<madbear> :P
<ibm> han sa att jag behöver lägga nå i datorn och sen kan jag från vilken webbläsare som helst
<madbear> nu e jag i bredbyn...
<ibm> obs fel
<ibm> han sa att jag behöver lägga nåt i datorn och sen kan jag från vilken webbläsare som helst
<ibm> med något program alltså
<ibm> och styra med ssh
<einand> ibm: vilken typ av tjänst vill du köra över ssh?
<madbear> segoflic: görs
<ibm> vad menar du med vilken tjänst
<ibm> obs fel
<ibm> vad menar du med vilken tjänst?
<segoflic> madbear: läser
<segoflic> ibm: Vad är det du vill göra med ssh i webläsaren?
<ibm> styra datorn helt grafiskt med musen
<segoflic> Eh..
<segoflic> Hur styr du datorn nu då?
<segoflic> installera en fönsterhanterare!
<einand> hur hade du tänk göra då?
<einand> vill du köra en fönsterhanterare i webläsaren?
<madbear> aha han vill köra remote desktopen ...
<madbear> nu fattar jag :D
<madbear> det e väl dretenkelt att dra igång i ubuntu
<realubot> einand: Varför babblade du om knark förut?
<ibm> vad menar ni med fönster webbläsare?
<realubot> ibm: Vi har ju redan tipsat dig om Remmina Vinagre.
<realubot> *Remmina och Vinagre.
<realubot> För remote desktop.
<realubot> Det är ju inte i webbläsaren i.o.f.s.
<Sp00kan> Ush ja, så mycket kunde man sova.. :/
<ibm> nej direkt i webbläsaren kommer du ihåg vem som sa att det går att fixa
<realubot> Det kanske är något sådant här som ibm har tänkt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541656&highlight=ssh+vncviewer
<madbear> ja serverdelen tänker han på
<madbear> segoflic: vad läs du?
<madbear> och har du fortfarande sån här dygnsrytm? :D
<realubot> ibm: Fråga segoflic. segoflic har utbildning för att lösa den här typen av problem.
<ibm> nej även i t. ex. internet explorer i windows
<Sp00kan> Göra lite kaffe, eller försöka att nanna?
<segoflic> madbear: cisco
<ibm> segoflic vet du hur man kan fixa det?
<segoflic> ibm: Fixa vad?
<segoflic> Du får nog vara lite mer specifik i din fråga. För jag fattar inte mycket just nu.
<ibm> segoflic för att kunna styra datorn med ssh från vilken webbläsare som helst även i windows
<segoflic> ibm: Varför måste det vara ssh?
<realubot> Sp00kan: Join the dark side. Ta en kaffe och känna kraften i att vända på dygnet.
<ibm> för att den sägs vara säkrast
<Markk> http://www.darkside.se/
<Markk> ?
<Sp00kan> realubot: Det får nog bli det, ska bara äta upp mina räkor och tonfisken.. :P
<segoflic> ibm: Jag visste inte ens att man kunde ssha via webläsaren, så.. Du svarade aldrig på frågan om hur du styr datorn just nu?
<ibm> med ssh
<ibm> med -x
<madbear> aha men det e ju inte i webbläsaren
<madbear> alltså det går att styra datorn grafiskt med vnc
<ibm> jo det vill jag kunna göra
<ibm> från webbläsaren
<ibm> från vilken os och webbläsare som helst
<realubot> ibm: Det var jag som sa det där om ssh -X men jag sa ingenting om att styra datorn via webbläsaren.
<realubot> Markk: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_side_%28Star_Wars%29
<ibm> det vet jag men jag undrar vem det var som sa att man kan styra även via webbläsaren
<realubot> Join the dark side of the Ubuntu commnity.
<ibm> kommer du ihåg?
<realubot> ibm: Du får läsa loggarna för ingen verkar känna till det du frågar om.
<realubot> ibm: Nej, jag vet inte vem som har sagt det.
<Sp00kan> Markk: Sicka sidor du länkar till. ;)
<ibm> hur gör man det?
<Sp00kan> realubot: 14.5 tim till sen lägger jag ner vikningen på min Mac.. ;)
<realubot> ibm: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/
<realubot> Det är bara att börja leta ...
<realubot> ubuntu-se.html heter filen som ligger i månad/dag-katalogerna ...
<realubot> Sp00kan: Du fegar ur alltså?
<realubot> ibm: Typ: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/08/%23ubuntu-se.html
<Sp00kan> realubot: Låter ju ps3an vika på.. ;)
<realubot> Sp00kan: Du är ursäktad. Frågan är vad jag har för ursäkt för att inte vika? :S
<madbear> du e en skrynklare
<madbear> du vet detta
<Sp00kan> realubot: Ljudet.. ;)
<madbear> dags för en ölkorv, "explosion"
 * realubot håller för öronen.
<madbear> jävlar va stark
<madbear> en hund här i vagen vill ha
<madbear> en den e fan för stark för hunnfan
<realubot> segoflic: Dog du?
<Sp00kan> Så skönt med *.app slippa detta med dlls och libs.. ;)
<segoflic> realubot: nej, jag läser
<Sp00kan> realubot: Testat OpenBSD något?
<Sp00kan> Nä, sängen kallar. Hoppar in med mobilen.
<ispookan> realubot: Finns det planer för dig att börja vika då? ;)
<realubot> ispookan: Nej. Det gör det inte. :D
<ispookan> Hm ok..
<ibm> det var andol som tipsade om https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm
<ibm> finns det någon enklare och som är grafiskt?
<segoflic> De har ju tipsat dig redan
<ibm> jag menar i webbläsaren som denna https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTermhttps
<ibm> jag menar i webbläsaren som denna https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTermhttps
<ibm> finns det någon enklare och som är grafiskt?
<segoflic> Alltså..
<segoflic> Äh, jag ger upp!
<ibm> har du läst denna https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm
<segoflic> Det står där precis hur du ska göra!
<segoflic> Steg för steg!
<segoflic> Varför duger inte den?
<segoflic> webläsare och allt!
<segoflic> Precis som du vill ha det.
<madbear> segoflic: vad säger ciso då ? :P
<ibm> jag vill ha en grafisk
<ibm> denna är inte alls grafisk
<segoflic> madbear: den säger "VTP, STP, Trunks, VLANs, 802.1Q" osv
<ibm> jag menar i webbläsaren som denna https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTermhttps
<ibm> finns det någon enklare och som är grafiskt?
<segoflic> ibm: Tips: Sluta tjata. Vi vet inte. Nu har du länkat till samma flera gånger. Om det är någon som vet så svarar han/hon när han/hon ser din fråga.
<ibm> jag menar i webbläsaren som denna https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTermhttps
<ibm> finns det någon enklare och som är grafiskt?
<segoflic> oh god..
<segoflic> madbear: do something :(
<madbear> hej
<segoflic> hej madbear
<madbear> nu sätter jag op repeat och blundar
<segoflic> oj
<segoflic> jag gör annat! Hejdå.
<madbear> hare!
<propus> någon vaken?
<segoflic> ja tyvärr
<madbear> jpppp
<madbear> :D
<propus> någon som kan de där med flera skärmar och full screen "video uppspelning" så att filmen skalar över alla skärmarna.. eller hur jag ska förklara de?
<propus> kör eyefinity med 3 skärmar och kan inte få movieplayer att köra bilden över alla 3 skärmar.. ;-(
<gecko> Vilken härlig känsla att vakna i sin egen säng i sitt eget hem
<realubot> Jag är vaken.
<realubot> men inte naken.
<gecko> Nu är det dags att gå ned och tända upp i braskaminen
<realubot> Jag önskar dig lycka till.
<realubot> Jag tycker det är coolt med sådana här: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7K0O0YJnFo
<realubot> Tråkigt att det är förbjudet att flyga drönare i Sverige.
<madbear> GOMORRON
<em> hallo
<Spookan> Godmorgon på er!
<Spookan> DÃ¥ blir det att testa OpenBSD lite.
<Dynamit> godmorgon Hur är läget?
<Philip5> förkylt
<Dynamit> Philip5 vill du höra på en sjuk sak?
<Philip5> kanske
<Philip5> beror på hur sjuk ;)
<Dynamit> Jag skriver domän-addressen då händer inte ett skit men skriver jag ip nummret då går det bra
<Dynamit> jag har bytt dns server för att se om det hjälper men inte hjälpte det inte
<Philip5> är det bara en adress eller alla?
<Dynamit> alla
<Philip5> något skumt med hur du slår upp dem då eller de configas
<Dynamit> nej dator är orörd när det gäller den biten
<Philip5> brukar heta så ;)
<Dynamit> varken ping google.se eller ping rar-network.se ger mig någon som helst svar inte ens ip domänen går till. När jag använder web läsare så får jag inte svar alls på domänerna så får bara skylten att den inte hittad addressen bla bla bla
<Dynamit> den är det jag lovar det är ju en ren installation av OS förtusan
<Dynamit> men det är mobila bredbandet det är så på
<Dynamit> kopplar jag in med nätverkskabel så funkar det
<Dynamit> hmm Philip5 dog du?
<Philip5> nä, fixar lite
<Philip5> aha, men hur är inställningarna för din mobila grej då?
<Philip5> den kanske inte är satt att använda dnserna eller använder något konstigt
<Philip5> det ställs ju in per nic
<Dynamit> jag har låtit inställningarna vara som de är ifrån OS själv, men när det spökade så satte jag till automatisk dhcp men att dns skulle jag ställa in och jag ställde in till 8.8.8.8 bar för att kolla om det hjälpte men icke sa nicke
<Dynamit> visserlige är det inte Ubuntu som är på denna maskin men det är nästan samma sak då det är Mint som är på denna ;)
<Philip5> skumt
<Dynamit> det är ju det skit skumt
<Philip5> ingen skillnad om du stänger ner vanliga nätverkskortet?
<Philip5> eller så är det någon bugg med dina drivisar för mobila
<Dynamit> inte vad jag vet, men kan kolla ;)
<Dynamit> det funkar i Ubuntu på en annan dator utan problem med samma modem ;)
<Dynamit> men ska kolla det du sa bara för att så tar det tid innan jag svarar så vet du varför ;). Ska deattacha bara för att var säker på att inte den ligger och drar kraft som ändå inte används om det skulle gå åt pippan för mig ;)
<Dynamit> hjälpte inte :( ändå så har jag gjort sudo ifconfig eth0 down bara för att vara säker på att den är avstängd
<Philip5> jadu, jag vet inte så här
<Dynamit> det är ju så skumt att det inte funkar, eftersom skriver jag ip så funkar det
<Dynamit> kan det vara rå knas i Mint?
<Philip5> något med resolv och ditt mobila
<Dynamit> ska jag pröva ominstallera resolv och isådanna fall vad heter det? är det resolv ?
<Dynamit> satan kom på att det går ju inte för mig här ute då det bara finns mobil bredband där jag är just nu
<Philip5> vad heter ditt mobila nätverks interface?
<Philip5> typ eth0 men något annat
<Dynamit> ttyUSB2
<Dynamit> var tvungen att kolla kom inte ihåg vad den hette
<Dynamit> LoL fel
<Philip5> vet inte om det kan ha något med det att göra att resolv inte känner igen det som en uppkoppling
<Dynamit> det var ppp0
<Philip5> det ska den känna igen
<Philip5> iaf på ubuntu
<Dynamit> ttyUSB2 är något annat kollade nämligen i gränsnittet först försnabbt helt klart för jag använde ifconfig då fick jag ppp0
<Dynamit> det borde ju Mint också göra
<Dynamit> du när jag kollar i /etc/resolve.conf då finns bara ett nätverk och det heter lan över allt och som nameserver står routers ip
<Dynamit> men mobila bredbandet står inte med
<Dynamit> Är det det som spökar och hur löser jag det om det är det som är problemet?
<Philip5> lan är en zon
<Dynamit> jo det förstår jag också
<Dynamit> men borde inte mobila bredbandet vara listad där också?
<Philip5> listad i definitionen for zoner
<Philip5> men nu måste jag dra
<Philip5> har en tid att passa
<Dynamit> ok ha det så bra
<Philip5> kanske är någon nätverksguru som vaknar till snart
<Dynamit> kan ju hoppas det ;)
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<Dynamit> pratar du om dig själv :P
<bamsefar> Barre: Har du ätit upp HeMan eller?
<Dynamit> nej bamsefar
<Dynamit> det var jag förlot
<Dynamit> förlåt
<Dynamit> jag var hungrig
<bamsefar> :/
<Dynamit> om det var något viktigt så får du väl prata med min mage
<realubot> "There  is no longer a traditional CD sized image, DVD or alternate image, but rather a single 800MB Ubuntu image that can be used from USB or DVD. "
<realubot> Det är ett bra beslut tycker jag särskilt som 12.04 har support i 5 år och går att installera från LiveCD på äldre datorer utan USB boot eller DVD-spelare. Sedan kommer kanske inte Lubuntu/Xubuntu att skrota LiveCD?
<Dynamit> blir knäpp på detta satans jäkla problem jag har fy fn för Mint just nu
<Martin______> Någon här som kan hjälpa till med med mitt trådlösa nätverk?
<Dynamit> skriv problemet istället
<Martin______> har installerat en gammal fujitsu siemens med ubuntu 12.4 och får det inte att funka!
<Martin______> Det står "trådlöst läge inaktiverat av hårdvaran"
<Martin______> men jag vet inte hur jag ska aktivera det!
<Dynamit> finns wlan när du skriver ifconfig i terminalen
<Dynamit> detn borde typ heta wlan0
<Martin______> det står inget om wlan i det jag får fram, men har hittat det på andra sätt
<HakanS> realubot: Kubuntu gör samma sak. De har en 1GB-iso.
<Martin______> - Device: wlan0 ----------------------------------------------------------------   Type:              802.11 WiFi   Driver:            ath5k   State:             disconnected   Default:           no
<Martin______> men den säger såhär om nätverk: "produkt: AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)        tillverkare: Atheros Communications Inc."
<Martin______> så något hittar den ju...
<Dynamit> Martin skriv sudo ifconfig wlan0 up bara för att
<Martin______> " Operationen inte möjlig p.g.a. RF-kill"
<Dynamit> jaha det problemt
<Martin______> " Operationen inte möjlig p.g.a. RF-kill".9
<Dynamit> kommer inte ihåg just nu på rak arm hur man löser problemet
<Dynamit> men det är ett lätt problem att lösa mins jag
<Martin______> här har jag besktivit problemet - så svara gärna där om du kommer på :)
<Martin______> http://askubuntu.com/questions/185433/cant-get-wireless-to-work-fujitsu-siemens-esprimo-mobile-u9200-ubuntu-12-4
<Martin______> och tack för snabbt svar!
<Dynamit> strunta i den länken jag minns att det var lätt att lösa
<Dynamit> det har med RF-kill att göra
<Martin______> ok
<Dynamit> pröva
<Dynamit> sudo rf-kill unblock all
<Dynamit> sedan sudo ifconfig wlan0
<Dynamit> det borde lösa det
<Martin______> kommandot hittades inte...
<Dynamit> stavade fel mitt fel
<Dynamit> sudo rfkill unblock all
<Martin______> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:5f:3f:63:76             BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<Dynamit> lol glömde sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Dynamit> glömde up biten haha
<Martin______> ah
<Dynamit> sorry
<Martin______> ingen fara :)
<Dynamit> har det löst problemet nu?
<Martin______> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operationen inte möjlig p.g.a. RF-kill
<Dynamit> vad i
<Dynamit> sa den inte att den hade tagit bort alla blockeringar
<Martin______> nä, den säger ingenting efter unblock all
<Martin______> blir bara ny rad
<Dynamit> hm
<Dynamit> är strömbrytaren på on
<Dynamit> ?
<Martin______> för wlan?
<Dynamit> ja
<Martin______> på datorn - tyvärr tolkar ubuntu mitt tryck på den som att jag vill sätta på bluetooth... så jag har ingen knapp-koppling till wifi...
<Dynamit> skumt det borde du ha
<Martin______> har surfat en del och fuderat på om det är min hårdvara som inte funkar. Men det skumma är att den "hittar" vårt wifi - så något är igång!
<EzKurdistanIm> hej kanalen. :)
<Dynamit> okej
<Martin______> alltså den hittar den men vill inte låta mig koppla på
<Dynamit> vad har du för AP/router?
<Martin______> det vet jag inte
<Dynamit> D-link** Linksys***?
<Dynamit> Zyxel?
<Martin______> aha. netgear står det
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: har du kollat med sudo rfkill list
<EzKurdistanIm> ?
<Martin______> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<Dynamit> EzKurdistanIm: det borde ju ha löst sig med Sudo rfkill unblock all
<Martin______> tack för frågan Ez!
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: där har du problemet
<EzKurdistanIm> hard blocked:yes
<EzKurdistanIm> det ska vara no
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<Dynamit> Ja det är ju klart
<Martin______> ja precis, men hur ändrar jag det?
<Dynamit> kommandot jag sa åt dig
<Dynamit> eller hårdvaru störmbrytaren
<Dynamit> hårdvaruströmbrytarn är den som går till wlan
<Martin______> jo, men hårdvaruströmbrytaren tolkas som att jag vill sätta på bluetooth, och det andra funkade ju inte
<Dynamit> och det var den jag syftade på förut
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: du har ju stängt av :) trådlösa enligt kommandot
<EzKurdistanIm> laptop brukar ha knapp där man kan sätta på wifi och av
<EzKurdistanIm> exakt samma sak får jag när jag stänger av wifit via knappen på laptopen
<Dynamit> EzKudistanIm jag har haft det problemet och lyckades lösa det
<Martin______> jo precis - men när jag trycker på de startas bluetooth istället :S
<EzKurdistanIm> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<EzKurdistanIm>         Soft blocked: no
<EzKurdistanIm>         Hard blocked: yes
<Dynamit> och då var det fel i OS inte i hårdvaran
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: bör finnas knapp för trådlösa också.
<EzKurdistanIm> prova: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Martin______> jo, men den tolkas som bluetooth av systemet.
<Martin______> jo dyamit har visat det
<Dynamit> men det har han ju redan gjort EzKurdistanIm det var bland det första jag sa
<Martin______> det händer absolut ingenting då, bara ny rad
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: du kanske behöver starta om eller loga in/ut.
<Martin______> åh, jag har starat om så många gånger!
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: annars kanske det är så du måste modrope rätt drivrutiner för det trådlösa
<Dynamit> det behövde inte ja när jag hade det problemet. men vist kan det lösa sig då
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&p=450678
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: tjenis tomten. :P
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Allt bra?
<Martin______> jo, jag har letat efter lösningar hela dagen på google. därför sitter jag här nu...
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: bara bra. själv?
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: :) har du läst den tråden?
<Dynamit> och jag ger ju dig tipsen hur det löste sig för mig
<EzKurdistanIm> om man ska hjälpa dig behöver man ju ha koll på hårdvaran din laptop har
<EzKurdistanIm> annars blir det väldigt svårt :)
<Martin______> ok, då läser jag lite - återkommer
<Martin______> tack för att ni hjälper mig :)
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Bra här, sitter och viker min sista WU med macen, sen blir det WoW för hela slanten.. ;)
<Dynamit> det är det vi är här för
<Dynamit> EzKurdistanIm jag fick exakt samma problem som Martin______ helt plötsligt och jag viste at det funkat förut och hårdvarubrytaren var på on men det var rfkill som hade fått spader men jag löste det med rfkill unblock all och något litet mer kanske i mjukvaran
<Dynamit> så det behöver inte vara hårdvarans fel
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: hoppas det löser sig och det lär det göra. bara jag och andra har koll på hårdvaran som följer blir det lätt felsöka.
<EzKurdistanIm> Dynamit: förstår vännen. ibland kan också router jävlas med en och då får man pilla där också.
<EzKurdistanIm> Spookan: haha jaså? finns wow för macen?
<Dynamit> ja men jag vet att det var mjukvaran då det funkade felfritt på alla andra datorer
<EzKurdistanIm> Dynamit: ja, då fungerar kommandot vi båda nämnde :).
<Martin______> här finns nu all info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/185433/cant-get-wireless-to-work-fujitsu-siemens-esprimo-mobile-u9200-ubuntu-12-4
<Spookan> EzKurdistanIm: Jepp. ;)
<Martin______> det blev en del...
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: hmm du har ath5k drivrutiner för trådlösa som jag själv använder på min fujitsu och det har aldrig strulat på det sättet. enbart att det ibland blir keff uppkoppling men det finns lösningar för det.
<Dynamit> ska snart fika men tro inte att jag inte ser vad ni skriver även om jag inte är inloggad på den här datorn då jag är ansluten via en annan dator :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: :) sedan blev jag inte klok på din post, den förvirrar mig mer än gör nytta. för vara ärlig.
<Martin______> sorry, jag är inte så duktig på det här... har haft ubuntu förr men det har aldrig krånglat på denna nivå
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973863
<EzKurdistanIm> läs Wild Man svar
<EzKurdistanIm> det bör få fart på din trådlösa
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: kena.
<Martin______> testade kommentar #3 - men den återkommer till samma sak:  Operationen inte möjlig p.g.a. RF-kill
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: då kanske rfkill fått spader hos ubuntu. jag kör inte ubuntu, så jag har inte lika bra koll längre. har du alltså testat kommentar #3?
<Martin______> jepp
<Martin______> den säger såhär på steg två: sudo rmmod -r ath5k
<Martin______> rmmod: invalid option -- 'r'
<Martin______> föreslår följande:  -f (or --force) forces a module unload, and may crash your     machine.  This requires the Forced Module Removal option     when the kernel was compiled.  -h (or --help) prints this help text  -s (or --syslog) says use syslog, not stderr  -v (or --verbose) enables more messages  -V (or --version) prints the version code  -w (or --wait) begins a module removal even if it is used     and will stop new us
<EzKurdistanIm> inte konstigt. jag har sparat en vettigare howto.
<EzKurdistanIm> 1. sudo rmmod -f ath5k 2. sudo rfkill unblock all 3. sudo modprobe ath5k
<EzKurdistanIm> om inte det fungerar. testa: 1. sudo modprobe -rv ath5k 2. sudo modprobe -v ath5k 3. sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Martin______> första gjorde inget
<Martin______> Programmet "udo" är för närvarande inte installerat.  Du kan installera det genom att ange: sudo apt-get install udo
<Martin______> jag antar att jag ska installera?
<EzKurdistanIm> vart skrev jag udo?
<Martin______> ingen aning
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: :) det räcker med att du gör det jag skrev.
<Martin______> men det var det den sade efter steg två
<EzKurdistanIm> sudo rmmod -f ath5k
<Martin______> ellika@ellikas:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Enheten finns inte
<EzKurdistanIm> sudo rfkill unblock all
<EzKurdistanIm> sudo modprobe ath5k
<EzKurdistanIm> eller:
<EzKurdistanIm> sudo modprobe -rv ath5k
<EzKurdistanIm> sudo modprobe -v ath5k
<EzKurdistanIm> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Martin______> ok, nu tog jag de där senaste och tada: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operationen inte möjlig p.g.a. RF-kill"
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: kan du överföra det du får från: lsmod till pastebin?
<Martin______> eeeh?
<Martin______> ja, det kunde jag!!
<Martin______> http://pastebin.com/2xgGpAc5
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: tack. jag var mer nyfiken på kommando-svaret: lsmod
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______:  linux-backports-modules-wireless  finns det i ubuntus förråd?
<Martin______> ellika@ellikas:~$ ismod No command 'ismod' found, did you mean:  Command 'insmod' from package 'module-init-tools' (main)  Command 'lsmod' from package 'module-init-tools' (main) ismod: command not found
<Martin______> nu, jag tolkade L som ett I
<EzKurdistanIm> det är inte i utan L (dock med små versaler)
<Martin______> nej hittar inget linux backports
<realubot> HakanS: Men Kubuntu riktar sig inte till "lättviktsanvändare" så det spelar inte så stor roll. Det är mer intressant hur Xubuntu/Lubuntu gör eftersom dessa distar är mer användbara på äldre datorer utan DVD.
<EzKurdistanIm> tycker inte skillnaden mellan kubuntu och xubuntu är stor
<EzKurdistanIm> nästan inget alls
<EzKurdistanIm> i resursanvändning
<EzKurdistanIm> dock är det klar skillnad mellan lubuntu och de andra i ubuntu familjen
<Martin______> hursomhelst måste jag avsluta här snart, dags för lördagsaktiviteterna
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: gör så. återkom gärna. :) vi kommer lösa det.
<Martin______> om något dyker upp kanske ni kan posta här? http://askubuntu.com/questions/185433/cant-get-wireless-to-work-fujitsu-siemens-esprimo-mobile-u9200-ubuntu-12-4
<Martin______> tack så jättemycket för detta!
<einand> men seriöst, vad pågår här
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: np.
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) vad?
<Martin______> jag har funderat på om jag ska installera madwifi, men vet inte hur. Kanse det hjälper?
<EzKurdistanIm> Martin______: kan hjälpa. vi kan ta det sedan. ha det skoj.
<Martin______> tack tack!!
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE3OTE
<EzKurdistanIm> nice att phoronix nämner mageia
<gecko> Nu tror jag ingen kan förväxla min bil med en annan :) http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/1996/20120908151907.jpg
<EzKurdistanIm> :) annars är det väl huvudsak ubuntu+fedora+opensuse det gäller för dom
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: haha vad skön du är.
<EzKurdistanIm> man saknat dig
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Tackar. Ja äntligen så börjar kroppen återhämta sig lite
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: skönt att höra :P.
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Den där resan var det värsta helvet jag varit med om
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: skönt att du slipper genomlida den i framtiden.
<gecko> Men nu ska grannen få byta mina skyltar. Åter senare
<einand> gecko: lol
<einand> gecko: ser jag den skylten skalll jag veta att det är du ;)
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  kena
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: allt väl?
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  jadå var ut med hundarna
<EzKurdistanIm> nice nice. själv vilar man innan man tar sig en sväng ut med polarna.
<EzKurdistanIm> nu är det dock en del streamande av kurdisk festival i mannheim
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  en helkväll med kompisar då sovmorgon i morgon då
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: haha jepp.
<swecarp> jag ringer när jag går ut med hundarna 07,45
<EzKurdistanIm> haha :P jag kommer ha på ljudlös.
<realubot> gecko: Coolt! :D
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) phoronix nämner vår favoritdist.
<realubot> gecko: Nu saknas bara Porschen som skylten ska sitta på,
<realubot> gecko: Vad kostar det att få en sådan skylt?
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  har du hämtat hen den ännu
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: nee. faktiskt inte. ska göra det imorgon. imorgon blir det: städa+mageia :)
<swecarp> jag instalerade på en extern disk men något blev fel kan inte loga in får testa en anna install så kanske det funkar
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: varför inte köra vbox?
<swecarp> testade men får väl köra vbox
<swecarp> ska instalera det
<swecarp> men sedan hur fasen gör man för att instalera program
<HakanS> realubot: Både Lubuntus och Xubuntus iso-filer kommer att rymmas på cd-skivor.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: som man gör som vanligt.
<EzKurdistanIm> du installerar också mageia som vanligt
<EzKurdistanIm> det är bara några steg i början med vbox som skiljer sig ifrån en vanlig installation
<EzKurdistanIm> gäst-operativsystemet ter sig som huvud-operativsystemet
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  då har vi ett problem cd läsaren i laptopen funkar dåligt att instalera ifrån
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: du behöver ej cd läsa. det räcker med isot.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm: ok
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: vi kan ta det imorgon.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  bakfylle instalation då
<EzKurdistanIm> :) nejdå. tänker ej dricka.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  instalerar vb samt fixar ett iso till lappen
<EzKurdistanIm> nice.
<swecarp> skickar filen internt me kapas
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm oc swecarp: Ni vet om att det finns en svensk irc-kanal för Mageia?
<swecarp> HakanS:  jadå det vet vi
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: jadå. jag och swecarp är även aktiva där :P.
<swecarp> HakanS:  jag uppfattar det som att vi inte får diskutera det vi gör i denna kanalen eller
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm och swecarp: Ni är inte aktiva där nu.
<gecko> Men spela roll för jösse namen!
<swecarp> HakanS:  kolla även på mageis-sv
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: jaså?
<HakanS> swecarp: Jag bara undrar varför ni diskuterar mageia i den svenska ubuntu-kanalen.
<EzKurdistanIm> HakanS: varför diskuterar einand och andra windows här?
<EzKurdistanIm> mageia är åtminstone en linux dist
<swecarp> HakanS:  den sista diskutionen gäller instalations problem samt hur man instalerar i vb
<EzKurdistanIm> om vi bara ska diskutera ubuntu här
<HakanS> EzKurdistanIm: Jag fattar inte varför det diskuteras windows här heller.
<EzKurdistanIm> så får kanalen göra det klart
<gecko> Huvudsaken torde vara att det händer något här
<HakanS> gecko: Varför måste det hända något hela tiden?
<gecko> Hålla på att tjafsa om bagateller
<gecko> Är det bättre att denna kanal är som dödens väntrum?
<ibm> andol är du här?
<gecko> För övrigt så är det tillåtet med offtopic
<EzKurdistanIm> ne nu måste man logga ut. ha det bra alla glada.
<ibm> andol är du här?
<ibm> vet någon hur jag kan använda ssh -x direkt från vilken webbläsare som helst?
<ibm> vet någon hur jag kan använda ssh -x direkt från vilken webbläsare som helst?
<einand> för kanalen har tydliga regler att det är tillåtet med offtopic
<einand> skulle det enbart snackas ubuntu här så hade kanalen vart väldigt död
<swecarp> sedan så står det inget i riktlinjerna för kanalen att vi bara får diskutera ubuntu
<swecarp> så då var det dött i kanalen igen
<HakanS> Ja, det är tillåtet med diskussioner som inte handlar om ubuntu. Men huvudsyftet med kanalen är att diskutera Ubuntu. Ge support för Ubuntu. Samt för LoCo-diskussioner. Vill man bara diskutera Windows, Mageia eller biodling så finns det bättre ställen att göra det på.
<HakanS> Som det står i riktlinjerna: "6. Vi ser gärna att våra användare är sociala och trevliga mot varandra, men längre privata samtal flyttas med fördel till privata meddelande eller en annan passande kanal."
 * swecarp tackar för sig i denna kanalen då man inte verkar vara välkommen mera då det bara var 2 som diskuterade och tydligen så skall all diskution ske i privat så tack för den tid som har varit detta var en bra kanal men nu har det bara gått utför med den
<ibm> vet någon hur jag kan använda ssh -x direkt från vilken webbläsare som helst?
<gecko> Nu har du snart din önskan slagit in då medlemmar lämnar kanalen. Bra jobbat.
<yarre> -x blir nog svårt :)
 * yarre äter potatismos med köttbullar o brunsås :D
<gecko> Man borde nog följa swecarp sen så blir det enbart klubben för inbördes kvar här
<gusnan> gecko, nej gör inte det! Jag är såååååå intresserad av när du är på semester eller gudstjänst!
<gecko> yarre< Det finns bättre ställen att prata om köttbullar enligt HakanS
<yarre> who cares?
<gecko> yarre< Instämmer :)
<HakanS> ibm: Snälla. Sluta spamma kanalen. Det räcker att ställa frågan en gång. Om någon vet svaret så svarar den dig.
<yarre> HakanS, Det är inte säkert, han får nog förklara lite mer ingående vad han vill veta om han vill ha ett svar
<HakanS> yarre: Eller hon. I övrigt håller jag med dig,
<ibm> no kommer kanalen bli mer spännande eftersom ni inte har något att snacka om
<ibm> obs fel
<ibm> nu kommer kanalen bli mer spännande eftersom ni inte har något att snacka om
<yarre> ibm, schh inte gå offtopic
<ibm> nedräkning börjar
<ibm> 5 5
<ibm> 4
<ibm> 3
<ibm> 2
<David-A> 3
<yarre> 4
<ibm> 1
<ibm> 0
<ibm> 0
<ibm> vet någon hur jag kan använda ssh -x direkt från vilken webbläsare som helst?
<David-A> vilken antiklimax
<HakanS> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<yarre> ibm, vad menar du?
<Nafallo> HakanS: hej
<einand> HakanS: vi hade en passande offtopic kanal, du själv rösta för att den skulle läggas ner till förmån för socialt snack i denna kanalen
<Nafallo> nehepp... *gar igen*
<ibm> vet någon hur jag kan använda alltså styra datorn med ssh -x direkt från vilken webbläsare som helst?
<HakanS> Hej Nafallo. Kan du vara vänlig att upplysa personen "ibm" om att han/hon inte behöver upprepa samma fråga var 10:e minut.
<ibm> kan du inte läsa
<einand> ibm: går inte
<Nafallo> HakanS: tror du just gjorde det ;-)
<einand> så nu har du fått svar, och behöver inte spamma
<ibm> det är inte samma för att alla inte förstår den
<ibm> einand varför inte?
<einand> ibm: svart på din fråga är, du kan inte styra datorn med ssh -x från vilken webläsare som helst
<einand> enklaste svaret är att webläsare pratar inte ssh
<yarre> ibm, för att det ska gå måste man ju ha X11 implementerat på sajten så det går nog inte :)
<HakanS> Nafallo: Det verkar inte hjälpa. Kanske det går fram bättre om en OP säger till.
<ibm> einand tanken är att webbläsaren ska bara länka men allt som körs ska köras på servern funkar det?
<yarre> ibm, om du bara vill ssh:a utan -x så finns det många lösningarför det
<einand> ibm: går säkert med java applets, eller möjligtvis flash
<yarre> eller html5
<ibm> det låter bra med html5
<yarre> ibm, http://sshterm.com/forum/ tex
<einand> yarre: fast html5 pratar fortfarande inte X11 eller ssh
<ibm> html5 funkar det via den alltså grafiskt
<einand> tror javascript är på tok för långsamt för det
<yarre> ibm, som sagt, nej.. finns inte en chans
<yarre> ibm, finns ju annars vnc och rdp om du vill ha grafisk access till servern och det går o fixa via webbläsaren
<ibm> funkar det direkt via webbläsaren utan att installera någon program?
<yarre> jepp
<ibm> ok det låter bra
<yarre> http://kanaka.github.com/noVNC/noVNC/vnc.html t.ex.
<ibm> denna länk nämner telnet är den också bra http://sshterm.com/forum/?
<yarre> telnet är inte grafiskt
<ibm> ok
<ibm> hur använder jag och installerar vnc på min server
<yarre> http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-VNC.html
<_Trullo> suck.. mitt tangentbord har slutat o funka..
<yarre> _Trullo, Slå på de
<ibm> vad är skillnaden mellan vnc och rdp vilken bör man ha i första hand
<ibm> vad är skillnaden mellan vnc och rdp vilken bör man ha i första hand?
<ibm> vad är skillnaden mellan vnc och rdp vilken bör man ha i första hand?
<yarre> fråga google
<andol> ibm: pong
<ibm> andol är du tillbaka
 * andol är här lite till och från
<ibm> andol tipset du gav mig om ssh direkt i webbläsaren var inte grafisk kan man använda ssh -x direkt i webbläsaren
<yarre> *facepalm*
<andol> ibm: Vet ej, men är gissningsvis icke-trivialt att få till.
<ibm> andol ok
<andol> ibm: Eller tja, motsvarande ssh -x är väl iofs trivialt, medans ssh -X lär vara lurigare.
<ibm> andol vilken ska man ha i första hand vnc eller rdp
<andol> ibm: 1) vet ej, 2) varför frågar du specifikt mig?
<ibm> andol du verkar vara mest kunnig inom området du gav mig trots allt första tipset
<ibm> andol vad menar du är inte ssh -x och ssh -X samma sak
<yarre> ibm, -x stänger av forwarding -X sätter på det
<ibm> aha ok
<ibm> är detta programmet jag ska installera på servern vnc4server?
<yarre> japp
<dodel> Hejsan, Jag har installerat EvilWM. Hur startar jag det?
<yarre> dodel, logga ut, välj EvilWM och logga in.
<dodel> Jag har testat att logga ut. Men hittar det inte
<dodel> yarre: Men om det inte finns då?
<yarre> Hur installerade du evilwm?
<dodel> Via packhethandteraren
<dodel> Programcentralen
<ibm> fast det verkar inte gå att starta direkt från webbläsaren alltså vnc?
<yarre> dodel, http://www.chimerarevo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/lightdm-unity-greeter.png har för mig du ska trycka på *-knappen vid användarnamnet
<yarre> ibm, nej du måste ju ha en hemsida med en vncviewer också
<dodel> yarre: Jag gör det. Hittar bara Ubuntu och Ubuntu 2D
<dodel> yarre: Brb ett tag
<ibm> nu har jag lyckats installera vnc4server hur kan jag styra min dator från webbläsaren?
<David-A> från nu till kl 05:30 helkväll i TV7 "Bruce den Allsmäktige", "Road to Perdition", "Harrisons Flowers" med konkurrens "Changing Lanes" i TV11 och "Men in Black" i TV3
<HakanS> ibm: Du kan installera TightVNC Java Viewer på din webbserver.
<einand> wtf, skype kom in på datorn fast jag avinstallerat skiten
<einand> lägga in det i windows update
<einand> cp microsoft
<EzKurdistanIm> kena kanalen :)
<EzKurdistanIm> kanalen kör tysta leken börjar nu? :)
<ibm> vad är tightvnc java wiewer till för?
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: man kan ju inte annonsera tysta leken precis när man anslutit sej. vänta en halvtimma.
<ibm> jag har redan installerat vnc4server räcker inte den till?
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :P sant. det fungera ju. du svara.
<David-A> einand: vad är "cp" en förk för? (acronymfinder var ingen hjälp)
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: då funk det ju inte, det är när *ingen* pratar det är tyst
<ibm> einand vill du inte ha skype
<David-A> ibm: jag tolkar det som att det inte handlar om programmet utan om metoden
<ibm> einand har du avinstallerat den via (lägg till och ta bort program)
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) jag hör ingen prata, dock svarade du mig :P skriftligt.
<einand> David-A: ceperal pares
<einand> David-A: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebral_pares
<David-A> einand: ah, den förkortningen lärde jag mej ju när var jätteliten, hur kunde jag glömma :)
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: ja, för rent logiskt kunde du ju inte veta om det var tyst efter bara nån minut.
<ibm> att vara förlamad i hjärnan och den inte kan utvecklas vidare är inte alls roligt
<einand> David-A: i detta fallet gjorde jag, som flesta barn av min generation (tidigt 80-tal) använde det som skällsord för att utrycka min frustration
<ibm> fast ett väldigt bra exempel är just microsoft jämfört med gnu/linux
<einand> tycker nog windows utvecklas väldigt bra, precis som linux
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) jepp. nu blir det lite dansk film: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1729226/
<maxjezy> om jag rootar min android, kan jag då slippa appar som facebook och de andra skitapparna som är installerade per defaut?
<ibm> vad är tightvnc java wiewer till för?
<ibm> jag har redan installerat vnc4server räcker inte den till?
<einand> ibm: du måste ju ha en klient till din server
<einand> precis som du måste ha en webläsare till din webserver
<ibm> ok hur installerar jag den?
<ibm> har du någon länk eller?
<einand> ibm: står i manualen till den
<ibm> ok hur installerar jag den?
<ibm> har du någon länk eller?
<einand> 21:31:35 < einand> ibm: står i manualen till den
<ibm> var hittar jag den?
<einand> i paket tillsammans med programmet
<einand> första träffen på google när jag skrev "tightvnc java viewer"  http://www.tightvnc.com/release-jviewer2.php
<ibm> hur hittar jag den?
<einand> ibm: startar din webläsare
<einand> vet du hur man gör det?
<einand> så fort du bekräftat att du startat din webläsare, så skall berätta nästa steg
<ibm> vilken av dessa program är det jag ska installera tightvnc-java eller tightvncserver?
<einand> och, då ger jag här med officelt upp
<einand> går och glor film
<ibm> vilken av dessa program är det jag ska installera tightvnc-java eller tightvncserver?
<ibm> vilken av dessa program är det jag ska installera tightvnc-java eller tightvncserver?
<einand> ibm: du får inget svar för du skriver samma grej 6 minter senare
<gecko> är ordningen återställd?
<ibm> einand kom igen snälla svara
<swecarp> gecko:  hojtans
<ibm> einand vilken av dessa är det jag ska hämta
<gecko> swecarp< Hojtans carpen. Läget denna afton?
<einand> ibm: Vad står det på websidan att programmen gör?
<swecarp> gecko:  gör ett undantag nu har tänkt mig ett brake från ubuntu pga en viss person
 * EzKurdistanIm två favorit inloggade swecarp och gecko :P.
<ibm> einand vad menar du?
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  välkommen lillgrabben
<ibm> einand jag fattar inte?
<einand> ibm: alltså, du måste läsa på vad det är för något du installerar
<gecko> swecarp< Bry dig inte om det. Så klart ska du vara kvar. Det är inte så många som håller kanalen vid liv
 * swecarp gör sin första instalation i vb jusdt nu
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< :)
<swecarp> jag vet men jag blir förbannad när folk hoppar på en med idiot grejer
<ibm> einand men jag vet ju inte vilken jag ska installera
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Hur mycket behöver du låna? :D
<einand> ibm: men det vet du ju om du läser på vad programmen gör
<ibm> einand snälla hjälp mig
<einand> ibm: gör ju det
<gecko> swecarp< Det är bara trams. Bry dig inte
<swecarp> gecko:  är vb trams
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: :P låna vad?
<gecko> swecarp< Nä. En viss person :D
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: som gecko påpeka lägg ej vikt när personer häver ur sig saker.
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Pengar
<swecarp> gecko:  jag blir som du en som kör alpha utgåva för att det är roligt
<EzKurdistanIm> du eller vi diskuterade inget fel
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: :) behöver jag pengar?
<ibm> einand TightVNC java applet and command line program
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Ett talesätt när man berömmer någon
<einand> ibm: börjar det ju likna nått
<ibm> einand virtual network computing server software
<ibm> einand VNC stands for Virtual Network Computing. It is, in essence, a remote
<ibm> display system which allows you to view a computing `desktop' environment
<ibm> not only on the machine where it is running, but from anywhere on the
<ibm> Internet and from a wide variety of machine architectures.
<ibm> This is the vnc java applet files that the tightvncserver
<ibm> can distribute to the client.
<gecko> swecarp< Lite trevligt att testa lite
<EzKurdistanIm> gecko: jaha. där lärde jag mig något nytt.
<gecko> EzKurdistanIm< Perfekt
<ibm> einand VNC stands for Virtual Network Computing. It is, in essence, a remote
<ibm> display system which allows you to view a computing `desktop' environment
<ibm> not only on the machine where it is running, but from anywhere on the
<ibm> Internet and from a wide variety of machine architectures.
<ibm> This package provides a server to which X clients can connect and the
<ibm> server generates a display that can be viewed with a vncviewer.
<ibm> The difference between the tightvncserver and the normal vncserver is the
<ibm> data encoding, optimized for low bandwidth connections. If the client do not
<ibm> support jpeg or zlib encoding it can use the default one. Later versions of
<EzKurdistanIm> :) jepp
<gecko> Men ge dig!
<ibm> vncserver (> 3.3.3r2) support a new automatic encoding that should be equally
<swecarp> ja medans du var lands för visad så körde jag tillockmed pre alpha
<ibm> good as the tightvnc encoding.
<ibm> Note: This server does not support or need a display. You need a vncviewer to
<ibm> see something. However, this viewer may also be on a computer running other
<ibm> operating systems in the local net.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: hojta till om det är något. jag håller samtidigt kollar på danska filmen jag länka om.
<swecarp> ok
<einand> ibm: vi är inte intresserade av vad du skall installera, de flesta vet nog det. Så du behöver inte posta sådant du behöver läsa på själv
<ibm> einand jag fattar fortfarande inte
<ibm> einand snälla du hjälp mig
<gecko> Ikväll så har jag hjälpt ännu en förtvivlad win-användare. Vad gör man inte för lite kontanter
<einand> ibm: är ju det jag gör
<swecarp> gecko:  jag var lite tuffare än dig medans du var lands förvisad  körde en pre alpha utgåva
<David-A> ibm: hur gamma är du? har du nåt mentalt handikapp som gör att vi ska ha förståelse för dej?
<gecko> swecarp< Tuffare än mig? Pyttsan. Jag har kört 12.10 sen första testversionen :) Sug på den du
<einand> David-A: jag tror bara han är en otålmodig bratt, som vill ha allt serverat, medans jag orkar inte det utan anser att han måste lära sig hitta kunskapen själv
<ibm> vilken av dessa program är det jag ska installera tightvnc-java eller tightvncserver?
<swecarp> gecko:  test version men var det versinen före alpha eller
<einand> ibm: vad gör programen?
<gecko> swecarp< pre pre alpha
<swecarp> gecko:  ok du är tuffast
<gecko> Hur sätter man ignore?
<ibm> einand hur ska jag veta när jag inte vet vilken jag ska ha?
<gecko> swecarp< Knappast. Men just då iaf :)
<swecarp> gecko:  det är väl inte mig eller
<einand> ibm: Läs på vad de två programmen gör då
<ibm> einand jag fattar inte skillnaden
<ispookan> Hej på er!
<gecko> Lugna er nu!
<swecarp> ok hejdå ni som känner mig vet vart jag finns
<gecko> Ok
<einand> swecarp: och jag som inte känner dig får inte veta vart du finns :(
<ibm> vilken av dessa program är det jag ska installera tightvnc-java eller tightvncserver?
<gecko> einand< Nu var du för sen :)
<einand> gecko: såg det
<HakanS> ibm: Sluta spammare.
<gecko> :D
<einand> ibm: Jag har svart på din fråga lika många gånger du har ställt den, du kommer inte få något annat svar av någon annan
<HakanS> ! ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<gecko> Men nu tror jag
<einand> samma tid som du sittit här och spammat, och skitit i mina svar, hade du löst prolemet på, om inte snabbare
<ispookan> David-A: Har du dragit om mig än? ;)
<David-A> ispookan: nä, det är ju ingen tävling
<David-A> (väntar på att du ska sänka garden)
<ispookan> David-A: Gjorde det idag.. ;)
<realubot> Sluta bråka pojkar.
<ispookan> Vem?
<David-A> det var inte jag som börja
<einand> Det var inte jag heller
<ibm> realubot du är snällast här
<ispookan> Inte jag med..
<ispookan> Jag gjorde inget.
<ispookan> David-A och jag är ju polare..
<ibm> realubot har du lust att hjälpa mig med att svara på detta
<David-A> jag har varit därborta hela tiden, så jag vet inget
<ibm> vilken av dessa program är det jag ska installera tightvnc-java eller tightvncserver?
<ispookan> David-A: Fixar med lite fler datorer till att vika med? ;)
<realubot> ibm: Det är klart jag är snällast här. Säg något jag inte vet. ;)
<David-A> om man har xchat-klienten, kommandorad för statistik: tr -d $'\001-\011\013-\037' <~/.xchat2/scrollback/FreeNode/#ubuntu-se.txt | grep '<.*>' | cut -d' ' -f3- | sort | uniq -dc | sort -n
<realubot> ibm: Jag gav dig en guide i går.
<realubot> ibm: Om hur du får tightvnc att fungera i Firefox.
<maxjezy> realubot, du må kanske vara snällast, men sexigast är jag!
<realubot> maxjezy: På min lista är Rihanna sexigast. Du är nr. 2.
<maxjezy> du kanske har en liten chans på rihanna men icke mig!
<EzKurdistanIm> :) haha ni är sköna
<realubot> maxjezy: ;)
<ibm> realubot jag har redan installerat vnc4server
<ispookan> EzKurdistanIm: Jag med? ;)
<realubot> ibm: Varför är det så viktigt att köra ssh i webbläsaren om man får fråga? Varför kör du inte ssh som vanligt folk?
<einand> På tal om likheter med iPad, här har jag en ipad brevid min android platta http://imgur.com/a/GIhJ4
<ibm> realubot vilken av dessa behöver jag nu
<ibm> vilken av dessa program är det jag ska installera tightvnc-java eller tightvncserver?
<realubot> ibm: Du kanske ska testa det här? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/firessh/
<ibm> realubot jag vill kunna styra datorn från vilken webbläsare som helst
<ispookan> einand: Snygg ipad ;)
<blippe> einand: vilket märke är det?
<maxjezy> på tal om paddor, här är en fin http://dystopiskt.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/1padda1.jpg
<realubot> Och sedan ssh -X username@host i Firefox när pluginet pluginet är installerat eller något.
<ibm> realubot det verkar funka med vnc eller
<realubot> ibm: från vilken webbläsare som helst?
<realubot> ibm: Ska du inte använda nycklar då eller?
<ibm> realubot ja det stämmer bra
<blippe> Här ni sett den nya kobo-läsplattan?
<ibm> realubot nej utan att installera något program på de andra datorerna
<realubot> ibm: Hur har du tänkt att använda nycklar till ssh-servern från vilken webbläsare som helst utan risk att någon snor dina nycklar?
<ibm> realubot hur ska de sno
<realubot> ibm: Okej. Jag vet inte om det går att komma åt ssh-servern från Firefox över ssh utan att installera något program på klientdatorerna.
<einand> ispookan: tack
<einand> blippe: gPad ;)
<realubot> ibm: Om du använder nycklarna på massor av datorer som du inte har kontroll över så finns ju risken att någon snor nycklarna?
<ibm> realubot det går enligt einand men han vägrar hjälpa till
<realubot> ibm: Eller är det bara du som har tillgång till datorerna som du använder för att ansluta till ssh-servern?
<realubot> ibm: einand kan mer än mig så han kanske vet hur man gör då. Jag vet inte.
<einand> ibm: har jag aldrig påstått
<ibm> realubot nej jag behöver då inga nycklar menar du
<ibm> realubot einand vet något sätt sa han tidigare
<blippe> ibm https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pnhechapfaindjhompbnflcldabbghjo
<blippe> ibm med reservation att jag inte egentligen vet vad du frågar efter
<ibm> blippe vad är detta
<einand> blippe: det vet han inte själv, där av problemet
<ibm> blippe är det för att fjärrstyra
<ispookan> Nä grabbs
<blippe> ibm det är en ssh-klient skriven i c som körs i nacl (dvs i "google chrome" och chromium)
<ispookan> Nu blir det sängen..
<David-A> redan? natti!
<ibm> realubot jag vill kunna fjärrstyra min dator från vilken webbläsare som helst och utan att installera något program alltså på de andra datorerna
<ispookan> David-A: Seg idag.. ;)
<David-A> bra :)
<ispookan> :p
<ibm> realubot funkar det med vnc
<ispookan> David-A: Ps3:an tuggar på så du vet det.. ;)
<blippe> ibm, finns det en vnc-klient i javascript?
<David-A> syn bara om fläkten går hela natten...
<blippe> ibm: om ja, är svaret ja, annars är svaret nej.
<ibm> jag fattar inte frågan
<blippe> ibm, hur vill du ansluta till de olika datorerna?
<ibm> nej jag vill fjärrstyra min dator från vilken dator som helst
<blippe> ibm: det finns inget gemensamt protokoll för ens de tre populäraste operativsystemen att "fjärrstyra". Så för att få det du vill ha, måste du ändra vad du vill ha.
<blippe> ibm: t.ex. ta bort kravet på att "installera något".
<ibm> jag vill kunna använda webbläsaren för det
<blippe> ibm: typ logmein och liknande har ju ändå rätt bekväma installationsförfaranden som är ganska lätta att få vem som helst att använda.
<ibm> vad är det förnåt
<blippe> ibm: problemet är att de flesta kräver antingen flash eller java hos administrationsdatorn, och redan där är du körd på kravet att det ska funka i alla webbläsarna.
<ibm> java script är ok
<ibm> men inte något annat
<blippe> ibm: logmein.com
<ibm> men hur är det med vnc
<ibm> funkar inte den också
<blippe> ibm: hur många operativsystem har aktiverat eller ens installerat vnc från start?
<blippe> ibm: (rätt svar är 0.) VNC uppfyller inte dina krav
<ibm> nej den går att köra direkt från webbläsaren
<blippe> ibm: du vill alltså att servern (en som visar sitt skrivbord) ska köra direkt från webbläsaren?
<ibm> ja
<blippe> ibm: det har inte javascript access till, och dina krav går alltså inte att uppfylla.
<ibm> som att jag sitter framför datorn då
<ibm> men vnc har eller?
<realubot> ibm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541656
<ibm> vad är annars vnc till för?
<realubot> ibm: Det var den länken jag gav dig i går. Det ser ut att räcka med Java på klientdatorerna och det är väl inte så stort krav på en vanlig dator även om inte alla datorer har Java installerat.
<blippe> realubot: men där måste den som ska dela ut sitt skrivbord och bli styrd ha vnc-server installerad, vilket var ett krav hos ibm att det inte skulle krävas
<einand> jag funderar på om man kan köra vnc på en server, som överför ändringar till en html5 canvas
<einand> bör vara enormt segt
<einand> men uppfyller ju ibm krav
<ibm> realubot java script är ok bara om jag kan använda vilken webbläsare som helst och utan att installera något program på de andra datorerna
<realubot> ibm: Jag känner inte till något JavaScript-program som gör det du vill.
<blippe> einand: novnc på novnc.org, dvs redan gjort
<ibm> realubot det går bra med html5
<blippe> einand: novnc.com menade jag
<blippe> ibm: java och javascript är inte samma sak.
<blippe> javascript finns i alla moderna webbläsare, java gör det inte.
<ibm> vad är skillnaden
<realubot> ibm: Jag har inget bättre tips att ge dig än guiden i länken.
<realubot> blippe: Jag vet att Java och JavaScript inte är samma sak.
<ibm> html5 med java
<blippe> ibm: problemet är att oavsett om du kan lösa ditt problem på klientsidan (den som ska admina) så kan du inte lösa det på serversidan (de som ska blir styrda)
<blippe> realubot: därför jag sa det till ibm.
<ibm> på servern kan jag installera program
<ibm> det är de andra datorerna som jag inte kan göra det på
<realubot> blippe: Ply it again, Sam.
<realubot> *Play
<realubot> ibm: Jag hade löste problemet på något helt annat sätt. Typ använt en bärbar dator, bootat från persistent USB på datorerna e.t.c.
<ibm> realubot men vnc kan man väl köra från webbläsaren?
<ibm> realubot med java?
<blippe> ibm: installera vnc-servern på din lokala dator, ställ NAT och ddns så du kan nå den utifrån, och titta in på novnc.com som alltså är vnc i webbläsaren med bara javascript, som finns i alla webbläsare.
<blippe> ibm: glöm inte att byta lösenord jätteofta eller lära dig hur OTP fungerar så din dator inte blir övertagen av keyloggers och dyligt!
<ibm> realubot jag har redan installerat vnc4server
<ibm> vilken av dessa program är det jag ska installera tightvnc-java eller tight
<ibm> vilken av dessa program är det jag ska installera tightvnc-java eller tightvncserver?
<David-A> är det en  bot?
<ibm> realubot jag har redan installerat vnc4server
<realubot> ibm: Jaha.
<realubot> ibm: Jag har aldrig gjort det här. Jag misstänker att du får installera Java på klientdatorerna om det inte redan är installerat där och tightvncserver på servern. Sedan får du ju konfigurera tightvncserver enligt guiden eller något.
<ibm> realubot enligt einand så kan man köra direkt från webbläsaren
<ibm> realubot alltså med java
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE3OTg
<EzKurdistanIm> nie
<EzKurdistanIm> *nice
<realubot> ibm: "There are various solutions, but none of them will allow a 100% plain web app (i.e. no Flash, Java or ActiveX) to connect directly to a 100% plain VNC server. "
<EzKurdistanIm> väldigt god nyhet
<ibm> realubot kan du översätta till svenska tack
<realubot> ibm: Det här verkar vara så nära en JavaScript-VNC du kan komma: http://kanaka.github.com/noVNC/
<realubot> ibm: Annars får du använda Java för att ansluta till tightvnc-server.
<ibm> realubot jo activex är ok
<realubot> ibm: Jag har ju postat en guide som visar hur du konfigurerar tightvnc-server för att ansluta från klientdatorn m.h.a. Java.
<ibm> realubot jo java och activex är ok
<realubot> ibm: Så det är ingen som ifrågasätter einands prat om att ansluta via Java.
<realubot> ibm: Följ guiden jag gav dig då. Där står ju hur du gör.
<ibm> realubot har du någon på svenska tack
<ibm> realubot inte engelska
<David-A> ibm: för att översätta en webbsida, kopiera dess adress hit http://translate.google.com/ och välj språk från och till
<realubot> ibm: " The VNC servers also contain a small Web server. If you connect to it with a web browser, the Java version of the viewer will be downloaded automatically, allowing you to access the remote desktop. Obviously, your Web browser must support Java applets. Also, you should not use a proxy, to let the Java applet access the remote server directly.
<realubot> The server listens for HTTP connections on port 5800 + display number. (Remember a WinVNC machine defaults to the display 0.) So to connect to the display 2 on machine "myhost", you would point your web browser at: http://myhost:5802/ . The applet will prompt you for your password, and should then display the desktop. "
<realubot> ibm: Tror du får installera Java viewer på ett eller annat sätt på klienterna.
<ibm> realubot kan jag ändra så att den lyssnar på port 8080?
<ibm> realubot andra portar än 8080 kan vara ett problem
<ibm> realubot andra portar än 8080 kan vara ett problem
<ibm> realubot kan jag ändra så att den lyssnar på port 8080?
<ibm> realubot annars hur är det med telnet finns den också grafiskt?
<realubot> Testa på egen risk: http://guac-dev.org/
<ibm> realubot det borde finnas något enkelt sätt att fjärrstyra?
<realubot> Den kräver inget mer än en webbläsare med stöd för HTML5 och AJAX.
<realubot> ibm: Det finns enkla sätt att fjärrstyra datorer på men inte från webbläsaren.
<realubot> ibm: telnet? Det är ju inte säkert?
<realubot> ibm: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telnet#Security
<realubot> "Experter i IT-säkerhet avråder från att använda Telnet under alla omständigheter."
<realubot> Så det låter ju inte som någon bra idé att fjärrstyra datorn från webbläsaren med Telnet. :(
<realubot> *över Telnet.
<David-A> kul experiment, kommando så man får en ny prompt hela tiden: PROMPT_COMMAND='PS1="The $(shuf -n 1 /usr/share/dict/words) of $(shuf -n 1 /usr/share/dict/words)\$ "'
<ibm> realubot ok jag har installerat den men hur använder jag den?
<ibm> realubot via webbläsaren?
<realubot> ibm: Ja, det var ju hela grejen. Att du skulle ansluta via webbläsaren.
<realubot> Om det är tightvnc du menar så måste du ha Java viewer eller något.
<ibm> realubot nej utan Guacamole
<realubot> Okej. Det står hur du gör för att ansluta på sidan.
<ibm> realubot Guacamole jag har installerat den men har tappat länken
<realubot> ibm: "You will need to edit at least user-mapping.xml according to Configuring Guacamole to tell Guacamole how to connect to your VNC server and which username/password to accept. "
<realubot> ibm: "Browse to http://localhost:8080/guacamole/ and enter the username/password you specified in user-mapping.xml to verify that everything has been installed correctly. "
<realubot> ibm: Det ska räcka att gå till http://localhost:8080/guacamole/ för att ansluta till servern. Jag vet inte riktigt hur det här fungerar för jag har aldrig varit i närheten av programmet.
<ibm> realubot nix det står sidan kan inte visas
<ibm> realubot det funkar inte
<ibm> realubot annars om man vill köra ssh direkt i webbläsaren text baserat är det möjligt?
<ibm> realubot alltså ssh i webbläsaren är detta en möjlighjet?
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte.
<realubot> ibm: Varför kör du inte Putty från ett USB inne i Windows? Putty är väl portablet? :S
<ibm> realubot vet du hur jag kan få Guacamole att funka
 * EzKurdistanIm bygger synapse till mageia. applåder. :P
<ibm> realubot Guacamole verkade bra
<ibm> realubot jag kan inte boota från usb eller något annat
<ibm> realubot bara använda webbläsaren
<ibm> realubot Guacamole verkade bra
<ibm> realubot vet du hur jag kan få Guacamole att funka
<blippe> ibm: ssh i webbläsaren: http://bit.ly/PSn4ts
<blippe> ibm: (angående guacamole) beskriv problemet mer ingående?
 * EzKurdistanIm ska sova. godnatt kanalen.
<realubot> ibm: Nej, men om Putty är portabelt så kanske du kan köra det från USB-minnet när du är inne i Windows?
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte hur du får Guacamole att fungera.
<ibm> realubot vet du hur jag får ajaxterm att fungera https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm
<ibm> realubot jag är på denna rad typ rad 2 sudo sed -i s:PasswordAuthentication.*:PasswordAuthentication yes: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ibm> realubot jag får det här ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo sed -i s:PasswordAuthentication.*:PasswordAuthentication yes: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ibm> sed: -e uttryck #1, tecken 49: oavslutat "s"-kommando
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Det ska stå:
<realubot> sudo sed -i s/PasswordAuthentication.*/PasswordAuthentication yes/ /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<realubot> Tror jag.
<realubot> inte :-tecknen.
<ibm> realubot det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo sed -i s/PasswordAuthentication.*/PasswordAuthentication yes/ /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ibm> sed: -e uttryck #1, tecken 49: oavslutat "s"-kommando
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> Du aktiverar lösenordsinloggning med sed-kommandot. Därefter går det att ansluta till ssh-servern med lösenorde (d.v.s. du behöver inte ha nycklar).
<realubot> ibm: Gör det manuellt istället: gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ibm> realubot är det fel på guiden eller
<realubot> ibm: Ändra PasswordAuthentication no till PasswordAuthentication yes
<David-A> realubot: sed tillåter alternativa tecken. jag tror det är att hela uttrycket inte är omgivet av ' ' el " "
<realubot> Spara och stäng Gedit.
<realubot> David-A: Okej.
<realubot> David-A: Men han kan göra det manuellt istället. Det går ju lika bra.
<ibm> realubot det står ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ibm> Error copying '/home/ibm/.Xauthority' to '/tmp/libgksu-S1JDPI': Åtkomst nekasibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<einand> nu blir jag ddosad igen
<realubot> ibm: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<realubot> einand: Vilken sida då?
<realubot> einand: Varför ddosar dom dig?
<ibm> realubot vad ska jag ändra?
<ibm> realubot vilka rader?
<einand> realubot: mina minecraft serverar, för att dom är populära ;)
<ibm> realubot vad ska jag ändra?
<ibm> realubot vilka rader?
<einand> Two atoms are in a bar. One says, "I think I lost an electron." The other says, "Are you sure?" to which the other replies, "I'm positive."
<ibm> realubot vad ska jag ändra?
<ibm> realubot vilka rader?
<David-A> ibm: men snälla, upprepa inte frågan så ofta. du har ju taggat med namn, så realubot ser frågan när han är tillbaka.
<David-A> ibm: dessutom har han redan sagt vilken rad som ska ändras, för 19 minuter sedan
<ibm> vilken sa han?
<ibm> det har jag nog missat?
<segoflic> oh lord..
<segoflic> he's still on
<einand> segoflic: vem då ;)
#ubuntu-se 2012-09-09
<segoflic> einand: ibm ?
<einand> segoflic: aha
<realubot> segoflic: Yo!
<realubot> einand: Utpressar dom dig då eller varför ddosar dom?
<realubot> einand: Vad tjänar dom på det?
<realubot> Ökar intresset för andra minecraftservrar?
<einand> realubot: nja, är ett gång som tävlar  i vem som kan få ner min server först
<einand> amatörer dock, för ingen har lyckats
<einand> bara det att trafiken går upp till 100GB/h
<einand> men det pallar jag med
<realubot> ibm: Du ska ändra raden där det står PasswordAuthentication no så att det står PasswordAuthentication yes
<realubot> ibm: Glöm inte att ha ett starkt lösenord för att logga in, d.v.s. minst 12 tecken, stora och små bokstäver, specialtecken, siffror, huller om buller.
<realubot> einand: Du ser väl vilka IP som använder din server så det är väl inte så svårt att spärra utomstående?
<realubot> einand: Vilka som har konton, typ?
<einand> realubot: jo men är ett par tusen olika serverar som ansluter sig
<einand> är en ddos, inte dos attack
<segoflic> Hej realubot
<realubot> einand: Ja, men går det inte att ha allow på IP som du vet är riktiga users?
<realubot> segoflic: Bara för det så blir det en kopp te nu.
<realubot> ibm: Om du sätter yes på lösenordsinloggning så kan du med fördel ändra tiden mellan försöken också så att den som försöker logga in får vänta ett bra tag om den misslyckas logga in x ggr.
<realubot> ibm: SÃ¥ heter det: LoginGraceTime 120
<realubot> ibm: Sätt också: AllowUsers ibm
<realubot> Om du akiverar lösenordsinloggning.
<realubot> ibm: Du får styra upp säkerheten lite i sshd_config om du aktiverar lösenordinloggning.
<realubot> segoflic: Wzup?
<realubot> segoflic: Hur kommer det sig att du har börjat hänga med oss hårda grabbar här igen?
<segoflic> realubot: Jag har alltid varit här?
<realubot> ibm: Du hittar alla grejerna i sshd_config så du behöver bara ändra yes och no o.s.v.
<realubot> ibm: Allt finns där redan ...
<realubot> segoflic: Ja, men inte aktiv.
<einand> realubot: jag har över 800 spelare om dagen, och ca 100 nya varje dag, klart att det inte går att underhålla på ett vettigt sätt
<realubot> einand: Hur ska jag veta det?
<realubot> segoflic: Hjälp einand stoppa ddosandet nu så det blir någon ordning på hans mineraft-servrar någon gång.
<segoflic> realubot: Det är ju jag ju inte nu heller.. typ
<realubot> segoflic: Nej. Varförinte?
<realubot> Varförärduintedetdå?
<segoflic> Jag har annat för mig!
<realubot> Jaha.
<gecko> Godmorgon världen
<realubot> Turken is back.
<realubot> turko
<realubot> gecko: NÃ¥gon ddosar einand Minecraft-servrar. Vad tycker vi om det?
<realubot> Vad är kanalens officiella uttalande?
<gecko> realubot< Ingen aning om vad jag ska tycka
<gecko> Idag så ska jag företa en resa igen. Men denna gången bara till Östersund. Tack och lov :)
<realubot> gecko: Saknar du Turkiet något då?
<gecko> realubot< Nej aldrig i livet. Inte en chans
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Du rekommenderar inte Turkiet.
<gecko> realubot< Nja. Jag ska väl inte såga det helt. Det är bara inget för mig
<gecko> Kan säkert varav trevligt vid en semester på en turistort. Inte där jag varit och ett uppdrag inte semester
<gecko> Och absolut inte 1 månad
<einand> gecko: vad gjorde du för uppdrag där?
<gecko> einand< Jag vill inte gå in på detaljer. men det handlade om migrationsfrågor och invandring
<einand> ok
<einand> importera en ny fruga?
<gecko> einand<  :) Nej för rackarn. Det räcker med 1
<gecko> Och jag är kristen och inte muslim. Så jag får bara ha en fru
<einand> gecko: import fro i present till realubot ;)
<gecko> einand< Ja självklart. Det fanns en hel del snygga unga Turkiska tjejer utan slöja. Men det var inte många
<einand> spelar väl ingen roll om dom är snygga, om man väljer en med slöja
<gecko> Gifta sig med en med slöja är som att köpa grisen i säcken
<einand> samma anledning till varför folk köper trisslotter
<gecko> Jo man kan ju ha tur
<einand> realubot: du som dricker kaffe vid datorn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSgW9AMeIjo&feature=relmfu
<Spookan> Gå och lägg er! :P
<gecko> Nu ska jag lägga mig ett tag igen
<madbear> morrn
<Spookan> madbear: Gomiddag.
<realubot> einand: Japp. gecko fick i uppdrag att hitta en fru åt mig. Han kämpade hårt i 1 månad men sedan gav han upp.
<realubot> madbear: Morning, morning.
<realubot> gecko: Jag hoppar du lyckas bättre i Teheran.
<realubot> *hoppas
<realubot> Jag gillar löskokta ägg.
 * realubot twittrar.
<Spookan> realubot: En fråga, har du många Windows kompisar?
<Spookan> Inte många vakna här..
<realubot> Spookan: Öh, nej? Hur så?
<realubot> Spookan: Men alla känner vi väl folk som kör Windows?
<gecko> Idag så blir det att skrapa is från bilrutorna
<HakanS> christoffer: God morgon.
<christoffer> HakanS, God morgon
<HakanS> Hur är det?
<HakanS> christoffer: vad gör du uppe så här tidigt?
<christoffer> detta är inte tidigt :P ...jag går upp 05:30 varje dag och går och lägger mig runt 20:30
<christoffer> eller idag blev det sovmorgon till 06:00
<christoffer> :D
<christoffer> HakanS, själv då? något speciellt för dig?
<christoffer> annars sitter jag och skriver rent 2 protokoll
<HakanS> Jag blev väckt av två barn som vill ha frukost. Annars söker jag jobb, bygger uterum och studerar.
<HakanS> Går en ettårig YH-utbildning till systemvetare.
<HakanS> Systemtestare ska det vara. (ordkompletteringen i SwiftKey är inte bara av godo)
<christoffer> :D
<christoffer> IRCar du via mobilen?
<HakanS> christoffer: Ja, ibland är det rätt smidigt. Nu sitter jag dock vid datorn.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> någon bouncer så du loggar in mot samma konto från flera enheter då?
<HakanS> Nej. Jag måste logga ut och in.
<HakanS> christoffer: Hur har det gått med videoguiderna?
<christoffer> HakanS, nej inte gjort något mer
<christoffer> ligger lite på is
<christoffer> måste fokusera mer på hemsidan först tror jag
<christoffer> så det finns något vettigt ställe att publicera filmerna på'
<christoffer> vet vet nu att det går att spela in relativit enkelt
<christoffer> och snabbt kan publicera filmer
<christoffer> men nu finns de bara på vimeo
<christoffer> och ingen reklam har gjort för dem
<christoffer> så det var den biten vi tappade helt
<christoffer> men mycket grundarbete är klart
<christoffer> som gör det enklare att komma igång igen när det känns lämpligt
<HakanS> Ja, vi får ta tag i framsidan.
<christoffer> HakanS, appropå det...inlägget i forumet angående drupal och html5 ...vad tycker du om det?
<christoffer> fördelen jag kan se är just layout biten och det kan bli enklare att göra sidan tillgänglig för mobilen, tablets samtidigt som den fungerar för datorer
<christoffer> "datorer"
<HakanS> Jag har börjat titta på en ny design med bl.a presentation av personer i locot. Jag hade börjat på en presentation av Pontus då han hoppade av.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> http://www.initializr.com/try
<christoffer> det tror jag är riktigt bra
<HakanS> Jag har inte tittat på html5 i drupal.
<christoffer> måste synas att det finns personer bakom Ubuntu-se med ansikten och namn tror jag
<christoffer> för att göra det enklare att fånga in fler aktiva
<christoffer> om du tittar på sidan ovanför samtidigt som du förminskar bredden
<christoffer> så märker du att menyerna flyttas och ändrar format
<christoffer> alternativt kan du kolla på samma sida i mobilen som på datorn
<christoffer> det är samma innehåll men lite olika layout bara
<christoffer> Ska starta om en vända
<christoffer> strax tillbaka .... om konfigurationsändringen fungerade :P
<HakanS> christoffer: Vad är det för utbildning du går?
<christoffer> Master i programvaruteknik / Master Software Engineering
<christoffer> vid Mälardalens högskola
<HakanS> christoffer: Sista året nu?
<christoffer> nej, började förra veckan :P ...men är bara 2 års utbildning
<christoffer> så är ju näst-sista året :d
<christoffer> jag pluggade tidigare uppe i Luleå
<christoffer> blev klar med en 3-årig högskoleingenjörsexamen i somras
<christoffer> därifrån
<christoffer> så jag är färdig högskoleingenjör
<christoffer> men pluggar vidare direkt
<christoffer> för master-nivå ...motsvarande civilingenjör då
<christoffer> HakanS, vad är det för utbildning du läser?
<HakanS> Det är en yrkeshögskoleutbildning på distans. "Kvalitetsäkrare & testare inom IT" hos Nackademin i Solna.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> funderade några svänga på att läsa där vid Nackademin tror de har bra utbildningar över lag
<christoffer> överlag*
<HakanS> Jag har jobbat med detta de senaste 20 åren, men många arbetsgivare vill att man ska vara certifierad.
<HakanS> När möjligheten att utbilda mig samtidigt som jag får motsvarande a-kassa yppade sig så var det inte mycket att tveka om.
<HakanS> christoffer: Jag har bara positivt att säga om utbildningen. Men det är annorlunda att läsa på distans och ändå ha grupparbeten.
<christoffer> Jo man måste vara öppen för alla möjliga sätt att arbeta då.
<christoffer> chatta, VoIP, forum osv
<christoffer> skrev alla arbeten förra året med hjälp av LaTeX och eftersom det bara är text som skrivs i latex så kunde vi använda Github för versionhantering
<christoffer> riktigt smidigt
<christoffer> så länge man sätter upp allting korrekt i början
<christoffer> sedan fungerar ju inte Git så jättebra med flödande text ...git förstår ju funktioner och kodstrukturer bättre
<christoffer> men men
<christoffer> det fungerade riktigt bra
<HakanS> Google drive fungerar rätt smidigt. Kan ju även fungera för samarbeten inom locot. T.ex för att skissa på hemsidans design.
<christoffer> faktiskt inte testat det än
<christoffer> använder Ubuntu One med min flickvän för att dela dokument med varandra
<christoffer> hon sitter påwindows och verkar fungera bra där med
<HakanS> Fördelen med Drive är att flera kan editera samma dokument eller ritning samtidigt.
<christoffer> aha ok
<HakanS> christoffer: Det har inte funnits någon ubuntu-one-klient till Kubuntu tidigare, men nu såg jag att det kommit en. Så nu kan jag börja använda ubuntu-one.
<HakanS> MÃ¥ste starta om datorn.
<Philip5> swecarp: go middag
<swecarp> Philip5:  gomiddag
<swecarp> brb
<Spookan> God morgon på er.
<Philip5> gomiddag
<M4kish> n?gon som kan ha en aning om vad som ?r fel om jag kommer ?t SMB via en windows burk men inte fr?n min Mac?
<phibxr> Din SMB verkar fungera korrekt, så jag skulle nog rekommendera en kanal eller ett forum med folk som vet något om Mac. :)
<ibm> realubot är du här nu?
<ibm> realubot är du här nu?
<ibm> realubot vad ska jag ändra?
<ibm> realubot vilka rader?
<ibm> andol är du här nu?
<ibm> andol andra raden funkar inte https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm?
<ibm> andol alltså detta
<ibm> andol sudo sed -i s:PasswordAuthentication.*:PasswordAuthentication yes: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<arand> ibm: med vilket felmeddelande?
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo sed -i s:PasswordAuthentication.*:PasswordAuthentication yes: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ibm> sed: -e uttryck #1, tecken 49: oavslutat "s"-kommando
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<arand> använd 's:PasswordAuthentication.*:PasswordAuthentication yes:'
<David-A> nyss på radio "På minuten", SR P1 13:30-14:00. bästa lol-radion
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo s:PasswordAuthentication.*:PasswordAuthentication yes:
<ibm> sudo: s:PasswordAuthentication.*:PasswordAuthentication: kommandot hittades inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm> bm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo sed -i 's:PasswordAuthentication.*:PasswordAuthentication yes:'
<ibm> sed: inga indatafiler
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<[Spooky]> David-A: Jag har stängt av mitt PS3 med nu.. ;)
<David-A> [Spooky]: varför heter du olika? kan man inte heta samma på olika ställen?
<andol> ibm: Sluta gärna med att highlighta mitt nickname.
<ibm> andol vet du hur man gör har du lust att hjälpa till?
<[Spooky]> David-A: Ingen aning, kan ha varit för att jag blev dissconnectad innan och klienten då tog mitt andra eller tredje nick som jag har valt.
<ibm> andol är du alltid här online?
<andol> ibm: Som sagt, sluta med att riktiga frågor direkt till mig.
<[Spooky]> ibm: Bättre du ställer dina frågor till hela kanalen.
<arand> ibm: Självklart måste du ha med filnamnet på slutet också, som förut.
<ibm> vad menar du?
<ibm> vilket?
<David-A> [Spooky]: aha, men telefonen, att du har "i" före?
<[Spooky]> David-A: Mm jag har ju en Iphone, tyckte det passade med "I" spookan då...
<arand> Du använde ett kommando före jag påpekade att du skulle ha enkelcitat, detta kommando innehöll ett filnamn, det faktum att du tog bort det är vad som gör att det blev fel.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo sed -i 's:PasswordAuthentication.*:PasswordAuthentication yes:'
<ibm> sed: inga indatafiler
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm> så här?
<ibm> eller vad menar du?
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Hallå nisse! :P
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: hej tomte :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: livorno spelar kl 15:00. dagens höjdpunkt :P.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Allt bra?
<[Spooky]> Hehe ok.
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: bara bra. städning-dag.
<EzKurdistanIm> sedan även tvätta idag :).
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: :P
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: blir nog lite xbox också eller schack :P.
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: tack för påminnelsen :) måste göra rent fönsterbleck
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Inte WoW? ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: nee :P. jag föredrar konsoler.
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) snart har man byggt klart synapse. paketjäveln hade lite beroende strul.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Ah ok, jag slängde faktist in Ubuntu i Virtual Box imorse.. ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: hur funkar den i vbox?
<EzKurdistanIm> känner du igen dig? du som kör mac osx.
<EzKurdistanIm> kör du unity 2d eller unity 3d i vboxen?
<[Spooky]> Inte testat så myket, men har ju kört den på PC innan..
<[Spooky]> Tror det är 2d, inte säker...
<EzKurdistanIm> oki. du kan ju ställa in i vbox så den kör 3d.
<EzKurdistanIm> :P 2d är ju inte samma sak som 3d
<[Spooky]> Alltså jag är nollad när det gäller Linux.. ;)
<ibm> jag fattar inte vad har jag tagit bort?
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) vbox är väl samma oavsett OS?
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :P sedan kör jag inte unity eller ubuntu. dock var det ett tips för en osx-fantast om den känner igen sig med unity. då det finns likheter.
<ibm> kan du säga vad jag ska skriva förnåt?
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Mm. Men kul att testa lite utan att bry sig om hdd och sabba i macen.
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: jepp. vbox kommer till bra användning då.
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Men skulle vilja ssha till den från macen, men antar att det inte går hehe.
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: du vet att du kan från vboxen möjliggöra fildelning mellan värd och gäst OS?
<EzKurdistanIm> [Spooky]: :) har du tagit en titt på vbox-inställningar?
<[Spooky]> EzKurdistanIm: Kollat lite, inte mycket… Den får ju nått skummt ip..
<EzKurdistanIm> :) du är bra go
<EzKurdistanIm> snart börjar matchen
<[Spooky]> ;)
<EzKurdistanIm> :( stream kommer upp 30 min in i matchen
<ibm> jag fattar inte vad har jag tagit bort?
<ibm> kan du säga vad jag ska skriva förnåt?
<David-A> ibm: det stod ett filnamn sist i kommandot första gången du försökte, som du inte har med sista försöket.
<EzKurdistanIm> nåja man får komma på multicasting
<EzKurdistanIm> *kolla
<ibm> det första är detta ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo sed -i s:PasswordAuthentication.*:PasswordAuthentication yes: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ibm> sed: -e uttryck #1, tecken 49: oavslutat "s"-kommando
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<David-A> ibm: Du har försökt ändra PasswordAuthentication i 11 timmar och försökt få igång VNC i en vecka. Har du lyckats fjärrköra NÅGOT program i EN dator från EN annan dator på NÅGOT sätt? Inte nödvändigtvis precis på det sätt du är ute efter nu (vnc i browser) utan på något sätt? VNC (till exempel vinagre) eller SSH (ssh -X)?
<ibm> det andra är detta ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo sed -i 's:PasswordAuthentication.*:PasswordAuthentication yes:' /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm> windows fjärrskrivbord är lätt
<arand> Det sista såg ju ut att fungera utmärkt...
<David-A> ibm: och det är ännu lättare i ubuntu
<ibm> hur ser jag om allt är rätt då
<HakanS> ibm: Det står ju i guiden hur du kollar det.
<ibm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.calcion.eu/live24.htm
<EzKurdistanIm> :) ni som vill följa världens vackraste klubb
<ibm> rad 4 funkar inte ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-available/ssl
<ibm> cp: kan inte ta status på ”/etc/apache2/sites-available/default”: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm> alltså från https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm
<[Spooky]> realubot: Tjena!
<ibm> realubot du är tillbaka
<realubot> [Spooky]: Hakuna Ubuntu!
<realubot> ibm: I'm back.
<realubot> ibm: So are you.
<ibm> realubot jag är på rad 4
<ibm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AjaxTerm
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-available/ssl
<ibm> cp: kan inte ta status på ”/etc/apache2/sites-available/default”: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: Vilken är rad 4?
<realubot> Okej, ser nu.
<realubot> ibm: Terminalen svarar ju klart och tydligt. Filen eller katalogen finns inte.
<realubot> ibm: Du måste ha Apache. Har du det installerat?
<ibm> ja
<ibm> den borde finnas
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du om du kör det här i Terminalen: /usr/sbin/apache2
<realubot> Nej!
<realubot> Det här: ls -l /usr/sbin/apache2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ls -l /usr/sbin/apache2
<ibm> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 feb 13  2012 /usr/sbin/apache2 -> ../lib/apache2/mpm-prefork/apache2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<HakanS> ibm: Vad svara kommandot "ls  /etc/apache2" ?
<realubot> Hur har du installerat Apache?
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ ls  /etc/apache2
<ibm> mods-available
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> ibm: I ett korrekt installerat Apache så finns filen /etc/apache2/sites-available/default.
<ibm> aha
<ibm> ok
<realubot> ibm: Så någonting verkar vara skumt med din Apache-installation. Jag vet inte varför ditt system är annorlunda.
<ibm> hur fixar jag den
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte.
<realubot> ibm: Ta bort Apache och installera det på nytt kanske?
<realubot> ibm: Kommer du åt Apache nu från klientdatorn? Kommer du åt någon webbsida på servern?
<ibm> hur testar jag det
<realubot> ibm: Hela ditt system verkar lite skumt för det går ju inte att köra Gedit heller trots att du har grafisk miljö på servern?
<realubot> ibm: Du skriver in IP-adressen till servern i webbläsarens adressfält.
<realubot> ibm: Därefter ska du får upp en sida som säger: It works!
<realubot> i webbläsaren då så klart.
<realubot> ibm: Kolla serverns IP med kommandot: hostname -I
<HakanS> ibm: Skriv http://localhost i webbläsaren.
<realubot> ibm: Därefter skriver du in det i Firefox adressfält på en klientdator. Du ska då nå Apaches välkomstsida.
<ibm> alltså ska jag avinstallera apache2
<realubot> Testa först om det fungerar ...
<realubot> Gör som HakanS sa.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ hostname -I
<ibm> 192.168.1.3
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm> Anslutningen misslyckades
<ibm>       
<ibm>       
<ibm>       
<ibm>       
<ibm>       
<ibm>         
<ibm>         
<ibm>           Firefox kan inte upprätta en anslutning till servern på localhost.
<ibm> alltså ska jag avinstallera apache2
<realubot> ibm: Det där är din interna IP.
<realubot> ibm: Så då får du skriva in den adressen på en annan dator i samma nätverk.
<realubot> För att kontrollera om du når webbservern.
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte om du ska installera Apache för du verkar ju ändå ha något installerat:
<realubot> 15:24 < ibm> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 feb 13  2012 /usr/sbin/apache2 -> ../lib/apache2/mpm-prefork/apache2
<realubot> Jag misstänker att du har Apache men att det inte fungerar av någon anledning. Det var därför jag frågade hur du hade installerat Apache men jag fick inget svart, tror jag.
<realubot> ibm: Hur som helst så får du se till att få Apache att fungera. Därefter rekommenderar jag att du börjar om guiden som du kom till rad 4 på.
<Dynamit> någon som har en ide om hur jag löser mitt problem att jag får inte fram hemsidan om jag skriver domänen men om jag skriver ip så funkar det. Gör jag en ping på domän så får jag inte ens svar vilket ip den tillhör. Glömde att säga det är bara när jag använder mobilt "bredband" som det är så
<nighter> Låter som dns:en för din domän strular.
<nighter> no shit sherlook svar men :P
<Dynamit> det är så med alla domäner
<Dynamit> hjälper inte ens med att byta dns server
<nighter> om du kör host -a domän
<nighter> får du inge svar alls då.
<nighter> såna fall får du peka ut i /etc/resolv.conf en nameserver och se till så din router släpper genom dns förfrågningar.
<Dynamit> router på mobilt bredband hmm nej det är direkt ansluten
<Dynamit> och host -a säger samma sak som alla andra verktyg no server could be reached
<Dynamit> i /etc/resolv.con har jag kollat men jag tycker jag inte ser något skumt i den
<Dynamit> det sjuka är att nameserver är ett internt ip och den har inte lagt till flera heller
<nighter> kanske lättare du ringer kollar med din support de brukar ju ha support nummer för sånt där, du kanske måste logga in på nån sida för de ska släppa genom din trafik.
<Dynamit> haha bredbandsbolaget support för Linux dist. rolig du var
<Dynamit> det lär ju inte hända detta sekel skift
<Dynamit> dessutom så funkar det felfritt på Ubuntu på min bärbara utan problem med denna så dummar det sig
<nighter> tänkte du behöver inte nämna det är linux, låter ju som det är något annat fel. Sånt där ska ju vara lätt få fart på.
<Dynamit> Börjar trötta på Mint betende på denna maskin vilket är synd för det verkar vara bra dist. annars.
<EzKurdistanIm> Dynamit: testa mageia.
<EzKurdistanIm> bättre än överhypade mint
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  ett bra förslag
<HakanS> Dynamit: Kör Ubuntu istället.
<Dynamit> Det har jag på min bärbara HakanS men nu är det som så att en Windows van människa dator är det jag håller på med
<Dynamit> så vill gärna kunna manipulera skiten att härma Win ganska lätt senaste Ubuntu är det inte så lätt med
<nighter> jo det är lätt i ubuntu :)
<nighter> man får bara byta fönsterhanterare så klart.
<Dynamit> vet du vilket jobb det är först ska man typ installera gnome sedan ska man avinstallera unity, sedan ska man börja manipulera filer
<nighter> ser det inte direkt som något större jobb i det.
<ibm> alltså ska jag avinstallera apache2
<Dynamit> förut så var det lätt med Gnome2 men Gnome3 så får man ju göra allt själv
<ibm> och sen installera om
<Dynamit> ibm skriv bara sudo apt-get install apache2 -reinstall
<ibm> då går inte config filen bort?
<ibm> eller hur?
<ibm> den måste väl bort
<Dynamit> jag tänker inte på sånt när jag ska ominstallera då kör jag bara det kommandot
<ibm> annars kommer inte problemet bli löst
<realubot> Dynamit: Det låter ju helt klat som om felet ligger i operativsystemet då om det fungerar på en annan dator.
<realubot> Jag tycker det låter långsökt att kritisera Bredbandsbolaget eller DNS-tjänsten.
<Dynamit> det gjorde jag inte, var mer så här är läget och detta har jag prövat
<realubot> Dynamit: Kör Lubuntu om du vill "härma" Windows.
<David-A> -reinstall ska vara med två minus: --reinstall
<Dynamit> uppdateras ens det fortfarande realubot?
<realubot> Dynamit: Det finns ju ett sätt att få Gnome 3 att se ut som Gnome 2: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<Dynamit> David-A du har rätt tänker inte på exakt stavningen när jag bara ska förklara snabbt är för insnöad att alla kan/förstår vilka kommandon jag menar fast det inte stämmer
<realubot> Dynamit: Varför skulle det inte uppdateras? Lubuntu 12.04 kom ju ut strax efter Ubuntu 12.04.
<David-A> Dynamit: normalt ja, men här är en som (ibland) tar saker bokstavligt (ibland inte)
<realubot> Dynamit: Lubuntu == Ubuntu command line + LXDE + Openbox + lxpanel + ...
<Dynamit> realubot: jag har inte tänkt på lubuntu på evigheter
<Dynamit> var bara därför
<Dynamit> jag frågade
<realubot> Så länge Openbox och LXDE uppdateras så är det väl inte så svårt att hålla Lubuntu uppdaterat.
<realubot> Dynamit: Okej, okej.
<realubot> Dynamit: Det är bara ett alt. Det är ju en lättviktsdist också. Inte fel på en laptop.
<David-A> Aida: jag hittar inte min rotborste, kan du se var den är?
<realubot> Dynamit: Dock är väl Ubuntu lite mer genomarbetat men jag har testat Lubuntu nu x månader och tycker det fungerar bra. :)
<Dynamit> kanske ska kolla Lubuntu, människan ska bara ha denna maskin (Laptop) till att skriva surfa och maila så då tyckte jag orka ens bråka med XP skit när jag kan enkelt installera Linux dist. och fixa problem lätt via ssh istället
<David-A> Aida: glöm det, hittade den
<realubot> Dynamit: Det är oklart hur ibm har installerat Apache så det är oklart om det fungerar med apt-get. Filerna i ibm Apache ligger inte där dom ska ...
<realubot> Dynamit: Glöm inte installera LibreOffice då. Jag tycker inte AbiWord hållet måttet om man ska skriva vettigt.
<realubot> Dynamit: Även Firefox är ju bra att installera om det inte är för snålt med resurser på datorn.
<Dynamit> Jag lär installera Wine + Microsoft Office 2007, bara för att människan ska kunna använda det om den vill
<Dynamit> klart FF åker i realubot ;)
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag tycker seriöst att du ska ta en titt på Lubuntu om personen har det behovet du beskrev.
<Dynamit> det ska jag när jag kommer hem
<Dynamit> ;)
<realubot> Dynamit: Det som är lite omständigt i Lubuntu är att alla keyboard shortcuts, fönsterinställningar m.m. måste göras i .config/openbox/lubuntu.xml
<realubot> Dynamit: Så du får inte vara rädd för att konfa med en texteditor. ;)
<Dynamit> det är jag int heller
<realubot> Det finns ett program för att konfigurera Openbox grafiskt men det saknar vissa möjligheter.
<realubot> Dynamit: Du är en tuffing.
<Dynamit> jag brukar använda vim för att arbeta med text filerna ;)
<Dynamit> till och med i min router gör jag det
<realubot> Dynamit: Den störta fördelen med LXDE+Openbox är att det är snabbt.
<Dynamit> jo eftesom LXDE är så lätt
<Dynamit> :)
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag vet inte om det finns en snabbare Skrivbordsmiljö till Linux?
<Dynamit> tror inte det jag har inte lekt så mycket med skrivbordsmiljöerna så mycket än :)
<realubot> Dynamit: Xubuntu är ett alt. också men det har jag knappt testat.
<Dynamit> jag gillar inte XDE
<Dynamit> ryser nästan på tänken på skiten
<realubot> Dynamit: En annan fördel med Lubuntu är att många Ubuntu-program smälter in bra i utseendet jämfört med om du använder t.ex. KDE.
<realubot> GNOME-program. Dock så får du se upp när du installerar klassiska Gnome-program så att dom inte installerar något beroende som inte ska in i Lubuntu.
<Dynamit> inga problem blir ju typ bara FF och wine som åker I
<Dynamit> ;)
<Dynamit> thunerbird om det inte ligger redan med
<Dynamit> thunderbird
<realubot> GNOME == GNU is Not an Operating system Modular Environment
<realubot> Dynamit: Thunderbird ingår inte.
<Dynamit> då får jag ju bara installera det det går ju fort :)
<ibm> jag har avinstallerat apache2 med purge och installerat om den men det funkar ändå inte alltså samma problem ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/default /etc/apache2/sites-available/ssl
<ibm> cp: kan inte ta status på ”/etc/apache2/sites-available/default”: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<Dynamit> helst när jag är hemma så jag använder min 100/100 lina
<realubot> Dynamit: Du kan ju bygga din egen Ubuntu-version med: Ubuntu command line från Alternate-skivan och sedan installera t.ex. LXDE och Openbox och program för program. Lite omständligt men men ...
<Dynamit> jo men får exakt som jag vill då
<Dynamit> :D
<realubot> Ja. :)
<realubot> ibm: Kör: which apatch2
<realubot> *apache2
<Dynamit> har ju mini-disc för 12.04 hemma också :) då är det verkligen minimalt som finns med
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ which apatch2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<Dynamit> ibm han ändrade sig då han hade stavat fel
<realubot> ibm: which apache2
<Dynamit> skriv which apache2
<realubot> utan skriv.
<Dynamit> som realubot redan skrivit 2 gånger
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ which apache2
<ibm> /usr/sbin/apache2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<realubot> Dynamit: Den där minidisken är väl inte mer minimal än Alternate command line? Skillnaden är väl att mini-disken laddar ner paketen direkt från nätet?
<realubot> Eller har jag fel?
<Dynamit> ja den laddar ner paeten direkt från nätet går ju inte få mindre än så
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ which apache2
<ibm> /usr/sbin/apache2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ which apache2
<ibm> /usr/sbin/apache2
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<HakanS> ibm: Sluta spamma kanalen!
<HakanS> ibm: Du får inte mer hjälp för det. Snarare tvärt om.
<einand> !ios
<ubot2> Factoid 'ios' not found
<einand> !ips
<ubot2> Factoid 'ips' not found
<einand> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<realubot> ibm: Du ser ut att ha Apache2 installerat. Testa att nå din webbserver med http://localhost på servern (för du har väl GUI och Firefox där?)
<Dynamit> eftersom jag har svårt att surfa just nu kan någon säga mig hur jag stänger ett fönster i irssi har skrivit /help för att försöka lista ut det själv men har inte blivit klokare på det
<ibm> Anslutningen misslyckades
<ibm>       
<ibm>       
<ibm>       
<ibm>       
<ibm>       
<ibm>         
<ibm>         
<ibm>           Firefox kan inte upprätta en anslutning till servern på localhost.
<realubot> Dynamit: /wc
<realubot> window close
<Dynamit> okej man tackar :D
<HakanS> ibm: vad händer om du kör kommandot: sudo service apache2 restart
<Dynamit> tack vare en kompis till mig som fick mig att inse fördelen med irssi så är det lättare för mig att komma ihåg vart jag var någonstans i samtalen och byta dator utan att behöva ha flera nick :D
<realubot> Dynamit: Irssi är nice. Fungerar ju bra i Screen också. :)
<realubot> Men det är väl så det använder det om du inte byter nick mellan datorerna.
<realubot> :|
<realubot> Kom jag på nu. :)
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$ sudo service apache2 restart
<ibm> /etc/init.d/apache2: 51: .: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~$
<Philip5> ibm: sluta spamma eller åk ut ur kanalen
<Dynamit> klart jag använder screen :D
<ibm> vadå vad har jag gjort
<Philip5> matat en massa tomma rader och samma sak upprepade gånger
<HakanS> ibm: Du verkar ha gjort något konstigt med ditt ubuntu-system. Jag rekommenderar dig att installera om hela systemet.
<ibm> jag visar bara det som står i terminalen det är inte mitt fel om det blir några tomma rader
<ibm> det kan jag inte göra
<David-A> ibm: Du har försökt få igång VNC i en vecka. Har du lyckats fjärrköra NÅGOT program i EN dator från EN annan dator på NÅGOT sätt? Inte nödvändigtvis precis på det sätt du är ute efter nu (vnc i browser) utan på något sätt?
<realubot> ibm: Jag håller med HakanS. Det är något som är konstigt med hela ditt system. Ominstallera Ubuntu och gör ett nytt försök.
<Philip5> ibm: det är då man använder pastebin
<HakanS> ibm: Varför kan du inte installera om systemet?
<ibm> jag har skadade sektorer på hårddisken och om jag formaterar om den så kommer de att avmarkeras
<realubot> ibm: Om du ska klistra in mer än 3-4 rader så använd http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<realubot> ibm: Och klistra sedan in länken till pastebin.ubuntu.com här i kanalen.
<Dynamit> det står även i riktlinjer för denna kanal
<HakanS> ibm: Då rekommenderar jag dig att köpa en ny hårddisk
<David-A> ibm: det äf väl bra om skadade sektorer avmarkeras. om de *inte* gör det riskerar du ett system som inte fungerar stabilt.
<realubot> ibm: Folk blir irriterade när du spammar kanalen genom att ställa samma fråga om och om igen. Fråga en gång, vänta typ 30-60 minuter innan du ställer samma fråga igen. När du klistrar in text från Terminalen. Använd pastebin, som sagt.
<Philip5> realubot: +1
<ibm> detta är mer än 5 rader ibm: Du har försökt få igång VNC i en vecka. Har du lyckats fjärrköra NÅGOT program i EN dator från EN annan dator på NÅGOT sätt? Inte nödvändigtvis precis på det sätt du är ute efter nu (vnc i browser) utan på något sätt?
<realubot> ibm: Du riskerar att bli avstängd från kanalen om du inte skärper dig.
<ibm> andra får ju göra det så
<Dynamit> men vi skriver text och inte en utmatning av något då
<realubot> ibm: I undantagsfall ja, men inte så ofta som du gör det.
<ibm> vad spelar det för roll text är text
 * Dynamit tänker herre min gud snart måste jag lämna datorn för att lugna mig
<HakanS> ibm: Sluta tjafsa och gör som vi säger istället.
<HakanS> ibm: Använd en pastebin-tjänst när du ska klistra in längre meddelande eller felmeddelande i kanalen. Vi rekommenderar http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ibm> nej skadade sektorer måste markeras för att de inte ska användas alls
<ibm> det är bara två
<David-A> ibm: du har tillräckligt med engagemang för att KOPIERA min fråga (som är 1 rad men bryts till 4 rader i klienten) men inte tillräckligt för att SVARA på den
<ibm> och ändå kan de göra väldigt mycket skada
<HakanS> ibm: Gör som du vill med ominstallationen. Men vill du få ordning på ditt system så får du nog faktiskt installera om det.
<HakanS> ibm: Hur har du annars tänkt lösa det?
<ibm> vad menar du med 1 rad den visas ju som 5 rader
<ibm> kan man installer om utan att formatera?
<ibm> är det möjligt?
<HakanS> ibm: Vet ej. Har aldrig provat.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag föreslår att du ominstallerar ditt system innan du ber om mer hjälp med VNC, Apache o.s.v. eftersom vi inte kommer längre så länge ditt system inte fungerar normalt.
<David-A> ibm: om du vill använde din trasiga disk är det bäst att formattera OCH att formattera med kontroll av alla block. (normal formattering kontrollerar inte alla block)
<realubot> HakanS: Du behöver inte om installera ditt system.
<HakanS> realubot: Tack :)
<realubot> ibm: "Jag föreslår att du ominstallerar ditt system innan du ber om mer hjälp med VNC, Apache o.s.v. eftersom vi inte kommer längre så länge ditt system inte fungerar normalt."
<David-A> ibm: och ja, det går att installera om utan att formattera om, men risken finns att eventuella fel blir kvar.
<realubot> HakanS: Du slipper för den här gången.
<ibm> nej att radera filerna utan att formatera?
<ibm> är det möjligt?
<David-A> ibm: radera filer är alltid möjligt, vilka filer tänker du på?
<ibm> alla
<ibm> för en ominstallation
<_Trullo> jag provade det med en win95 installation en gång, det gick inge vidare
<HakanS> ibm: Hur har du tänkt göra det?
<David-A> ibm: alla, då kan du ju lika gärna formattera om och testa alla block samtidigt
<realubot> ibm: Ditt system är ur funktion. Vi har gett dig rådet att ominstallera förut. Det var strul när du höll på med andra saker innan också. T.ex. så fungerar inte Gedit på ditt system vilket är konstigt.
<Dynamit> förhelskåtta formatera skiten så är det löst
<ibm> hur kan jag formatera så att de två skadade sektorerna markeras igen?
<David-A> ibm,Dynamit: ja formattera skiten OCH låt den testa alla block. men risken finns att disken försämras med tiden. det bästa är ny disk, det näst bästa formattera om.
<ibm> hur gör man för att testa alla block?
<Dynamit> Hårddisk är förbrukningsvara och det kommer det alltid vara
<realubot> ibm: Du får boota datorn med Ubuntu Live CD/USB och formatera hårddisken när den inte är monterad av systemet. Du får då se till att använda kommandon som gör så att skadade sketorer inte används. Jag antar att du får använda samma kommando som när du sist markerade skadade sketorer.
<_Trullo> en disk där men börjat få fel på sectorer kan bara bli sämre, byt ut disken
<realubot> ibm: Ett annat alt. är att köpa en ny hårddisk för 500 kr och sedan använda din gamla disk som lagringsdisk (efter att ha markerat skadade sektorer då).
<_Trullo> släng disken
<Dynamit> _Trulo jag har redan skrivit som det är en Hårddisk är förbrukningsvara och det kommer det alltid vara, vilket innebär att hårddiskar går sönder(blir sämre med tiden) och det kommer alltid vara så
<_Trullo> bra o lägga alla sina foton på en disk som håller på att gå sönder
<realubot> _Trullo: Hur vet du att den snart går sönder?
<einand> ibm: innan du formaterar, starta upp från en livecd och skriv hela disken full, då reallocerar disken om alla trasiga sektorer
<Dynamit> Snart lär någon få muta mig i typ 30min. förhoppningsvis så slipper vi det
<realubot> Och ingenting säger att han ska ha hårddisken som enda backup för fotografier. Vem har alla sina fotografier m.m. på EN hårddisk?
<realubot> Ovasett om den är helt ny eller på väg att paja?
<ibm> hur gör man det?
<_Trullo> det har jag
<_Trullo> plus att dom e på flickr oxo
<ibm> alltså skriva disken full?
<realubot> _Trullo: Har du EN version av filer som är väldigt viktiga och svåra att ersätta?
<realubot> _Trullo: Då hoppas jag att din disk inte sabbar eller att platsen där det finns brinner upp eller blir vattenskadat.
<realubot> *sabbas
<David-A> realubot: (han sa ju han har dem på tre ställen)
<realubot> ibm: Häll valfri vätska från den här sajten i den: https://www.systembolaget.se/
<realubot> Mohahaha
<David-A> går de fortare då?
<realubot> David-A: Jag såg inte det.
<ibm> ha ha ha ha du kan vara rolig
<realubot> _Trullo: Varför är det då ett problem att använda en trasig disk som lagringsutrymme om du har 1-2 kopior till?
<realubot> ibm: ;)
<ibm> 100% alkohol är bra på rätt ställe alltså på disken
<ibm> einand hur gör man det?
<ibm> einand alltså skriva disken full?
<realubot> ibm: Nja, jag rekommenderar 40%. Ren alkohol är nog inte bra för disken.
<ibm> jo
<ibm> väldigt bra på rätt ställe
<einand> ibm: dd /dev/urandom /dev/sdX
<ibm> einand förklara exact tack
<ibm> einand typ format framför
<realubot> ibm: där /dev/sdX ersätts med t.ex. /dev/sda om disken har enhetsbeteckningen sda.
<David-A> ibm: och när du använder det dd kommandot, gör det från en livecd och dubbelkolla för att vara absolut säker på att du skriver till rätt /dev/sdX
<realubot> _Trullo: Varför är det en dålig idé att använda en disk med skadade sektorer som lagringsdisk om man har minst en kopia av filerna till på någon annan plats?
<_Trullo> därför att en sector kass = mer sectorer kass om ett tag, bara o byta ut, den håller på att gå sönder
<_Trullo> eller den har gått sönder redan, men går att använda på egen risk
<_Trullo> nu mat
<realubot> _Trullo: Smaklig måltid.
<realubot> Håkan Lans verkar ju inte helt blåst.
 * realubot läste just en intervju med Lans i Computer Sweden.
<[Spooky]> Vem är det?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Klarar ditt PS3 att hälla jämna steg med den här: http://computersweden.idg.se/2.2683/1.464606/proteinutmaningen
<[Spooky]> realubot: Det tror jag, men nu är den avstängd. ;)
<einand>  Vuxna har lika mycket åsikter som jag har. Det är mycket ­besvärligare - Ulf Brunnberg
<_Trullo> nu VÃ¥fflor
<Sabertooth> hej allihopa!
<Sabertooth> har ett litet dilemma me min ubuntu 10.10 server
<Sabertooth> försöker få till namn baserad virtual host på apachen
<Sabertooth> jag har kollat i apache.conf och kan bekräfta att det finns med
<Sabertooth> NameVirtualhost *:80
<Sabertooth> samt ports.conf
<Sabertooth> finns detta med i
<Sabertooth> i sites-available där vhost confarna ska ligga har jag gjort som följande
<Sabertooth> <VirtualHost *:80>
<Sabertooth> servername example.com doc root /var/www/sajt1
<Sabertooth> samma gäller min andra sajt som är en wordpress men iaf
<Sabertooth> så fort jag startar om apache säger den
<Sabertooth> [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts
<Sabertooth> vilket jag garanterat har.. de är som den inte fattar ?
<MarkusDBX> Hej mina opensourcevänner. Vilket är bästa kommandot om jag vill flytta alla filer och kataloger med ett visst skapelse år till en annan katalog. Flera lösningar finns tror jag, kom med det bästa förslaget.
<David-A> MarkusDBX: "skapelseår" sparas normalt inte. du har "senast ändrad" som mest tillförlitlig tidsuppgift.
<Sabertooth> find /path/to/files -mtime +365
<Sabertooth> då ser du filer som är 365 dagar gamla.
<MarkusDBX> David-A: ok, jag korrigerar. Flytta alla filer senast ändrade ett visst år.
<MarkusDBX> David-A: t.ex. flytta alla filer senast-ändrade år 2008 till en ny katalog
<Sabertooth> find /path/to/files -mtime +600
<David-A> MarkusDBX: om du har ideer om flera lösningar, visa dem så röstar vi? :)
<MarkusDBX> 1. find som ni föreslog, sen en pipe till mv.
<MarkusDBX> 2. Använda ls, sen grep, och nån logik för att få ut år. sen flytta.
<Sabertooth> find /dina/gamla/filer/ -type f -mtime +1500 -print | xargs -I {} mv {} /dit/du/vill/spara
<Sabertooth> Markus kolla här...
<Sabertooth> där får du ut filer som är över 1500 dagar gamla.
<MarkusDBX> Sabertooth: den såg fin ut
<David-A> MarkusDBX: då röstar jag på find framför ls+grep
<MarkusDBX> Iofs så blir det inte helt automagiskt med årslogiken om man bara kör dagar med find.
<Sabertooth> Nån som är kung på apache här måtro ?
<David-A> MarkusDBX: en komplikation, find-lösningen med -type f flyttar bara filer, inte kataloger, och alla till samma katalog, inte till en parallell katalogstruktur
<Sabertooth> MarkusDBX, Nej du får väl räkna hur många dagar 4 år är
<Sabertooth> och sedan använda mtime
<Sabertooth> 365 * 4
<MarkusDBX> Sabertooth: jo, får lägga till logik för det
<Sabertooth> är väl runt 1500 dagar
<MarkusDBX> Sabertooth: sen får man inte glömma att ta bort dagar (eller lägga till) för detta år..
<MarkusDBX> om jag bara vill ha filer daterade 2008
<MarkusDBX> t.e.x
<David-A> MarkusDBX: bash aritmetik: ... -mtime +$((4*365)) ...
<Sabertooth> får man fråga vad det är för kul filer du vill flytta ?
<MarkusDBX> och man får räkna med skottåren också
<David-A> MarkusDBX: gör det nåt om filer flyttas en dag för tidigt efter ett skåttår?
<MarkusDBX> Filerna jag vill flytta är en del av en backup rutin.
<MarkusDBX> ska kika vidare. Tack för inputen
<MarkusDBX> återkommer och presenterar min valda lösning senare eventuellt.
<Sabertooth> MarkusDBX, backup rutin spännande,
<Sabertooth> dela såsen på Github
<Sabertooth> det röstar jag för
<David-A> MarkusDBX: glöm inte att komplettera xargs så den klarar mellanslag i filnamn, eller använda -exec i stället
<Sabertooth> :)
<MarkusDBX> David-A: tack, ska tänka på det
<Barre> einand: wazup?
<Sabertooth> Nån som är apache kung här ?
<Sabertooth> som har lust o hjälpa till me ett vhost config problem
<Sabertooth> namnbaserad.
<einand> Barre: inte mycket, lat-söndag
<einand> Barre: eller menar du !ops förut, så var de pga ims spammande
<einand> ibms
<Barre> einand: ahhh...  ok..
<Barre> einand: har sagt till tidigare till denna ibm... synd att jaginte var här då...
<gecko> Viktigt meddelande. Jag är ånyo hemma efter dagens lilla resa
<segoflic> Endagstrip fram och tillbaka?
<EzKurdistanIm> hej alla glada
<EzKurdistanIm> tjenis deekeff
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<realubot> gecko: Skönt. Vi har varit såååå oroliga. Hur gick resan?
<gecko> realubot< Tack. Det gick utmärkt. Som vanligt med mig som förare
<David-A> :)
<gecko> Jag har varit uppe och igång sen 05:30. Så nu börjar det bli grus i ögonen
<maxjezy> jahapp
<gecko> Hög tid att kasta in en pinne i brasan
<realubot> gecko: Och med den registreringsskylten kan det väl inte gå annat än utmärkt?
<einand> Fabrikat: CHRYSLER GRAND VOYAGER
<realubot> Babblar du om?
<David-A> produkt blacering?
<gecko> realubot< Helt rätt :)
<einand> det är bilen som har nummerplåten ubuntu
<gecko> Nyfiken i en strut
<einand> handla väl inte om nyfikenhet
<gecko> Jasså
<gecko> Varför slog du upp det då?
<einand> för att det var enkelt
<einand> ./bilreg ubuntu
<einand> svårare än så var det inte för mig
<gecko> Du är en lycklig människa
<einand> japp, det är jag
<gecko> Är det något mer du vill upplysa om min bil?
<einand> ja, den drar rejält med bränsle ;)
<gecko> Finns dom som pumpar upp bränsle hela dagarna
<einand> Kopplingsanordning : DEMONTERBAR KULA
<gecko> Det vet jag
<einand> så, då har jag inget mer att säga
<gecko> Dåligt med info till kanalen. Många är säkert mycket intresserade av fakta om min bil
<Dynamit> nu ar lungnet slut nu ar jag narvarande :P
<maxjezy> lung.net?
<EzKurdistanIm> Dynamit: heter du mohamed?
<gecko> Muslimska brödrarskapet :)
<Philip5> EzKurdistanIm: var du ner på kulturnatten igår och dansade på forumtorget?! ;)
<Dynamit> nej. jag sitter med min N900 sa svenska teckerna vill inte for mig da den anvander annat an datorn som jag ar ansluten till :P
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: jepp var där.
<EzKurdistanIm> dock dansa jag ej
<EzKurdistanIm> jag var på båda kurdiska evenemangen
<Philip5> EzKurdistanIm: jag trodde du skulle vara där uppe på scenen och sjunga ;)
<gecko> Snacka om att jag lever ungkarlsliv nu. Äter tonfisk direkt ur burken
<Philip5> EzKurdistanIm: vart var det mer kurdiskt förutom på forumtorget?
<maxjezy> EzKurdistanIm : kebabstånd båda två?
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: haha inte riktigt min grej. jag är heller ingen höjdare på kurdisk folkdans.
<gecko> Undrar hur jag ska lyckas överleva 1 månad till
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: hmm nere vid ån.
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: haha sk-t ner dig finne.
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: var du där?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> tittade lite på dansen och sången
<maxjezy> EzKurdistanIm, jag gillar ju kebab. finns inget bättre med kurderna än kebab och fina handsydda mattor!
<maxjezy> Philip5, hur såg sången ut?
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: :P vi har mer än så.
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: nice nice. det var en del svenskar som gick förbi, det var tyvärr ingen med Philip5 t-shirt eller tröja så jag kunde hälsa.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Yes man" TV5 21:00-23:10, med Jim Carrey. några svackor men scenen där Carl o Allison sjunger Beatles, det är film när den är som bäst!
<David-A> (förlåt att jag svamla om "Bruce den allsmäktige" igår, den var inte lika bra)
<einand> så nu har jag installerar om min RPI
<Philip5> EzKurdistanIm: och det var svårt att skilja dig från alla andra kurder ;)
<maxjezy> David-A: en film om en pappa som inte kan tala sanning inför sitt barn får en förbannelse och talar sanning men sanningen duger inte längre till och även en förändring i vardagen måste ske, motvillig men förutsägbart.
<maxjezy> en film som är helt enligt reglerna
<maxjezy> bra skådespel på sina håll men ganska dåligt utöver det
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: :) kan nog vara så.
<David-A> maxjezy: det är "Liar Liar"
<maxjezy> David-A, justja, han lyckas göra många filmer med ungefärlig samma handling
<maxjezy> så man lätt smälterihopalltienjävlasmet
<maxjezy> men som vanligt är det bra karaktärer jim jobbat fram
<EzKurdistanIm> Philip5: vi kanske skulle träffas en dag?
<maxjezy> EzKurdistanIm du får inte pressa honom
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: nejdå. var :) en fråga. svaret kan vara: nej/ja/kanske/vi får se.
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<maxjezy> EzKurdistanIm : tror faktiskt philip5 slet ut sladdarna ur maskineriet
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: haha. vem vet. kanske säpo som jagar honom.
<maxjezy> nu springer han och drar ner alla persienner
<EzKurdistanIm> http://paste.kde.org/546458/
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<maxjezy> jag har tänkt på att starta ett politiskt parti och letar nu efter andra som har det i bakhuvudet lite då å då
<maxjezy> om någon är intresserad äre bara hojta till
<EzKurdistanIm> :) bring it on. inget kan vara värre än regeringspartierna.
<David-A> spelar det nån roll vad det har för partiprogram, eller gäller det bara att hitta ett snärtigt namn?
<maxjezy> namn är väl viktigt också men partiprogram är nog viktigare
<maxjezy> tanken är att ansluta väljarna till en internetsida där de kan vara med och forma politiken, rösta ja/nej frågor.
<maxjezy> lite mer direktdemokrati
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: klart nåt kan, V o S är ju värre än MP och M
<maxjezy> men även lyssna mer på erkända forskare än det är idag
<maxjezy> att politiker får jobb för att de varit inne i näringslivet osv.
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: nja. det tycker jag inte. dock är mp okej.
<maxjezy> ekonomisk stimulans genererar inte jobb, och fattigdom leder inte till ett starkare samhälle
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: direktdemokrati låter intressant. :)
<gusnan> "Undvik ämnen som kan skapa heta debatter och/eller vara stötande eller kränkande mot andra, t.ex. politik"
<David-A> maxjezy: ETT parti med flera FRÅGOR som alla röstar mellan, i stället för FLERA olika partier som alla röstar mellan. det låter som feltänk.
<maxjezy> David-A, ett parti som lyssnar och agerar efter väljarna, istället för ett parti som ljuger för väljarna och infriar inte vallöften.
<maxjezy> idag vinner man val på ljug
<maxjezy> på sina fruar
<maxjezy> familjeförhållanden
<maxjezy> ekonomiska intressen från företag
<maxjezy> politiker har helt klart dolda agendor, makt är viktigare än att skapa resultat.
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: +1
<David-A> maxjezy: det gör ingen skillnad om du flyttar demokratin till att vara intern i ETT parti, det blir bara sämre. så är det i kina, de anser sig ha demokrati eftersom det är val till positioner inom partiet och folk kan klaga (inom vissa gränser)
<maxjezy> sverige kan knappt kallas demoktrati längre
<EzKurdistanIm> :) ett väldigt bra steg på rätt riktning är direktdemokrati. maxjezy :) jag gillar ditt förslag redan nu. du har min röst.
<maxjezy> idag gick ett nyhetsinslag på rapport om sydafrika och massaker där, och att det är ett demokratiskt land som mest gynnar den vita redan överklass-skiktet
<maxjezy> att folk tappar förtroende för demokrati är farligt
<maxjezy> transparans, öppenhet, ärlighet. det vinner man på i längden.
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: jag har några vänner som faktiskt är aktiva inom organisation som försöker sprida kunskap om direktdemokrati
<David-A> maxjezy: och ett parti som inte har nån bestämd åsikt utom pollresultat från en webbsida kommer inte att bättra anseendet för demokratin
<David-A> maxjezy: låt valet stå MELLAN partier och låt partier ha tydliga politiska åsikter
<EzKurdistanIm> maxjezy: http://www.yelah.net/hem
<maxjezy> David-A, det kräver en lagstiftning som vi antagligen inte kommer se.
<EzKurdistanIm> de har grymma artiklar och en hel del är ideologisk laddade
<maxjezy> politiker får ljuga, det är sanning!
<EzKurdistanIm> välskrivna. ta din tid någon dag och läs när du har tid.
<David-A> maxjezy: då är  transparans o ärlighet en vinnare, de håller jag med om
<maxjezy> finns det någon välfungerande demokrati i världen?
<maxjezy> EzKurdistanIm, ska jag göra!
<David-A> maxjezy: nej så är det nu, flera partier med olika åsikter, om nån ljuger om sin åsikt får man låta bli rösta på dem, ett en-parti-system tar inte bort lögnerna
<maxjezy> David-A, det blir inte ett en-parti-system
<maxjezy> det blir ett demokratiskt parti, i mängden.
<David-A> maxjezy: jag trodde du föreslog ett parti som inte har nån bestämd åsikt utom vad folk röstar på en webbsida, en slags opportunism
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: du får nog läsa på om direktdemokrati och hur det fungerar. skiljer sig radikalt från parlamentarism kramset sverige har.
<maxjezy> David-A, partiet ska givetvis ha ett partiprogram, de programmet bidrar folket till att skapa
<realubot> Kanalen lever!
<maxjezy> faktabaserade artiklar ska framhävas, istället för propaganda.
<David-A> maxjezy: nej, du och jag skapar partiprogrammet, och folk som gillar det ansluter sig
<EzKurdistanIm> :) enda två anledningar jag röstar: 1. hålla alliansen borta från makten 2. den parti bland statspartier som gör mest för kurdfrågan och involverar sig för internationella frågor får min röst. 3. allt annat struntar jag i. :)
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: det finns folk som tänker "gillar inte eu, men måste vara med för att påverka så det blir bättre" och andra "gillar inte S men de är störst så går med och får makt att förändra dem".
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: så kan du tänka dej "engegera mej i alliansen för att förbättra den"?
<einand> älskar svensk översättning ibland
<einand> Hanterar utlösning för man-filer ...
<maxjezy> David-A, Alliansen byter ju modell till S, och S till Alliansen.
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: jag fått förfrågan vara med i det så kallade röd-gröna partiernas ungdomsdel, men det intresserar mig inte. då inget av partierna motsvarar det jag tycker.
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: bra
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: aldrig. skulle aldrig rösta på alliansen. då måste jag fått stroke och förlorat hjärnkapaciteten. då kanske jag går med i "alliansen".
<David-A> einand: kan du formulera ett ändringsförslag till launchpad på engelska så de begriper? :)
<einand> David-A: detta är i debian
<David-A> einand: tror det är samma i ubuntu. då blir det jag som får den delikata uppgiften i launchpad :)
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.itpro.co.uk/192522/linux-and-formula-one
<EzKurdistanIm> :) coolt
 * EzKurdistanIm sovtid. ta hand om er. maxjezy :) heja. 
<maxjezy> EzKurdistanIm, härligt att linux kan göra nytta någonstans med :)
<maxjezy> hej hej :)
<maxjezy> sov ghott!
<David-A> natti
<EzKurdistanIm> detsamma när du väl lägger dig
<maxjezy> vilka distros som bygger på linux är värdiga utmanare till windows 7 tex?
<maxjezy> man pratar ofta om att linux är bättre än windows 7 tex, men knappast 1% av alla distros kan vara såpass utvecklade att de kan ställa sig upp mot jätten!
<David-A> maxjezy: ska en vanlig användare själv installera win7 resp linux, eller ska systemen anpassas av en expert innan det sätts i händerna på användaren?
<David-A> maxjezy: i det första fallet är ubuntu och dess derivat överlägsna
<maxjezy> David-A: jag upplever att ubuntu är för svårt
<maxjezy> har varit användare i snart 6 år och tycker det är för mycket som måste pulas för hand
<David-A> maxjezy: om en expert sätter upp systemet kan båda vara lättanvända, men windows update blir en komplikation för många vanliga användare
<maxjezy> David-A, håller med, update tar plötsligt lätt över datorn 03.00 nattetid
<maxjezy> jag stängde ner det helt
<maxjezy> har förlorat arbeten flera gånger pga det
<David-A> maxjezy: det jag tänker på är att man måste komma ihåg att bocka bort program som ms försöker pusha ut, gäller även update av java och flash, om man inte ser upp får man nåt extra med uppdateringen.
<maxjezy> upplever dock windows som mycket stabilare
<maxjezy> har kört det ett par månader nu och inga problem
<David-A> maxjezy: (win7) ibland ser det ut som en uppdatering tar oändlig tid, men egentligen väntar den på svar från användaren i en dialog som ligger bakom ett annat fönster. vanliga användare blir helt ställda och stänger av datorn.
<maxjezy> nackdelarna är tyvärr mirc och virusprogram
<maxjezy> fördelarna är lätta installationer av program
<maxjezy> och stilrent är det
<David-A> maxjezy: fördelarna med ubuntu ja
<maxjezy> nej, windows.
<maxjezy> vill man ha ett program som inte är två år gammalt i ubuntu
<maxjezy> då äre problem
<David-A> tycker du de halvgenomskinliga ramarna är snygga?
<maxjezy> jo, de är stilrent
<maxjezy> panelen är buggfri också
<David-A> då tycker jag originaltemat i xp är mycket bättre (blå ramar)
<maxjezy> en fördel med linux är att man kan tweaka mycket i operativsystemet
<maxjezy> om man gillar sånt
<maxjezy> men en stor nackdel är att program oftast funkar dåligt eller inte alls.
<maxjezy> och spel med
<maxjezy> så man är mycket mer begränsad oavsätt
<David-A> ur användarvänlighetssynpunk var xp-temat bättre än det som var innan (win95/98/nt/2000) och efter (vista/7). fast många gilla inte det plastiga utseendet.
<maxjezy> tycker det är stiligt nu i 7:an
<maxjezy> 8:an med.
<maxjezy> en sak jag saknar är att "copy to skrivbord"
<maxjezy> det är nice i ubuntu
<David-A> maxjezy: i nt missade de fit's lag för start knappen, fixat i xp, förlorat i vista, men åter i win7. men testa att klicka 2 ggr i hörnet resp kanten av startknappen i win7. nåt konstigt är det. en gammal pach från nt som ligger kvar?
<maxjezy> ja, lite skumt beter det sig
<maxjezy> är det dubbelklicks skydd?
<David-A> maxjezy: vad tycker du om star-menyn i win7, alla-program hierarkin?
<maxjezy> jag fäster program i panelen
<maxjezy> sen använder jag inte menyn typ alls
<maxjezy> använder typ mirc, chrome, blender
<maxjezy> de är fästa program hos mig.
<maxjezy> vlc startar när jag klickar i explorer
<maxjezy> på en film tex
<maxjezy> windows kräver att man är lite pirat
<maxjezy> annars skulle allt kosta för mycket
<realubot> Keyboard shortcuts!
<realubot> Använder jag för att starta vanliga program.
<maxjezy> jag använder mest shortcuts i blender
<realubot> Vem orkar gå genom en meny för att starta ett program? Ctrl+Alt+F för Firefox, Ctrl+Alt+D för filhanteraren o.s.v.
<maxjezy> realubot, röststyrning är ju annars nice
<realubot> Det borde vara lag på att allt som går att göra med musen ska gå att göra med tangentbordet med 1-3 tangenter.
<realubot> maxjezy: Nja, tror det blir tröttsamt i längden att prata med datorn ...
<maxjezy> dator, var snäll att starta firefox och gå till goggle, gör en sökning på ordet white trash
<maxjezy> röststyrning skulle faktiskt vara nice, om det var utvecklat
<maxjezy> styra vlc osv vore nice
<maxjezy> widescreen, bitch please!
<David-A> maxjezy: den måste vara smart nog att förstå när man talar TILL den och när man talar OM den, men det går nog att ordna
<maxjezy> om man tilltalar den med ett namn man döpt den till funkar ju
<David-A> maxjezy: ja men den måste förstå om man använder namnet för att tala OM den och inte svara då
<David-A> jag tror man betonar namnet lite olika i de olika fallen, och när man talar till den så är nog namnet oftast först i en mening och inte mitt i
<maxjezy> David-A, vilken typ av datoranvändare är du?
<maxjezy> om du vill kategorisera dig lite
<David-A> är hacker en kategori?
<maxjezy> jo, de är det väl
<maxjezy> de flesta användarna är väl typ mest surfare
<David-A> om man ibland använder 3-4 *olika* webbläsare *samtidigt*, då måste man väl snarare räknas som hacker än surfare, trots mängden
<maxjezy> varför använda så pass många?
<einand> David-A: by default
<maxjezy> tycker chrome klarar allt
<maxjezy> såg nu att jag har internet explorer
<David-A> mest ffx, har alla bokmärken där. men den är så tillknäppt med blockering av bilder, kakor o flash så många sidor funkar inte bra. så använder chromium också. och epiphany och arora med default mindre fönster för småsaker som chromium inte behöver veta nåt om.
<maxjezy> aha, du har saker att dölja
<David-A> oh, nej då, inte alls, eller inte så mycket
<einand> hum..
<einand> jag skulle vilja se en bättre standard så man har samma bokmärken i alla webläsare
<David-A> einand: hur skulle det funka utan att komma i konflikt med varje webbläsares vilja att vara störst?
<einand> Dynamit: ja, börjar ju fungera innom hårdvarubranshen
 * einand försöker få igång AirPlay på Rasbery pi
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-02
<larsemil> Barre: neo. while your at it
<Barre> larsemil: redan beställt =)
<larsemil> woho!!
<larsemil> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/install-kde-connect-on-ubuntu-get-call-notifications
<larsemil> läs längst ner! kändis i kanalen!
<Hund> larsemil, haha
<Barre> larsemil: där ser man...
<Hund> deviantART slutar aldrig förvåna mig. Hängt där i snart 10 år och jag hittar fortfarande skit och skäp som förvånar mig. :(
<Hund> skräp*
<andol> larsemil: Sedärja. Märkt av någon slashdot-effekt då?
<larsemil> andol: nej. hade hoppats få svettas lite. :)
<larsemil> ~1000 besökare
<andol> larsemil: Anledning till att du installerar under /usr istället för under /usr/local?
<MarkusDBX> Jag behöver backa upp en hemkatalog 40GB, tidigare har jag kört rsync, eller skapat stora tar filer. Ofta får jag inte med mig alla rättigheterna med rsync (permissions i vissa fall), och ofta så kraschar tar när man kör så många filer, pga något mindre fel. Finns det något smidigare sätt?
<MarkusDBX> Vill helst bara kopiera rådatan rakt av. Kanske göra en disk-image som går att mounta är en bättre ide?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Märkligt att det inte vill sig med rättigheter. Vad matar du rsync med för flaggor? root-användare eller ej på mottagarsidan?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Även märkligt att tar inte vill sig. För egen del skapar jag regelbundet tarfiler på mer än 100G. Skapar du förresten tar-filen lokalt, eller pipar du strömmen över (exempelvis) ssh?
<MarkusDBX> andol: händer nog att jag kör över sshfs =/
<andol> MarkusDBX: Skulle inte bli förvånad ifall det är där problemet ligger i sådant fall...
<MarkusDBX> andol: kan mycket väl vara så
<MarkusDBX> andol: men annars, rent allmänt, rsync och tar är det som gäller för att spegla hemkataloger?
<MarkusDBX> Nån bättre metod, som jag inte känner till?
<andol> Har svårt att tänka mig något bättre eller mer robust.
<MarkusDBX> tja, då har jag dubbelkollat, tack!
<andol> MarkusDBX: Antar förövrigt att du har koll på hur du streamar tar över ssh, så att du slipper temporärskapa den nya tar-filen lokalt?
<HeMan> zfs har zsend och zrecieve som tydligen ska vara väldigt robust och snabbt
<andol> Allting är bättre med ZFS :)
<MarkusDBX> andol: möjligt att jag slarvat med streamen, kan vara det. Jag har bara kört sshfs-katalogen som -f
<HeMan> förutom att det inte går få med i upstream av linuxkärnan...
<andol> MarkusDBX: Ifall du istället använder filen "-" (alltså -f -) så skriver tar till stdout...
<MarkusDBX> andol: aha, sen | > minfilpåremoteshare.tar.gz
<MarkusDBX> borde kunna pipe'a till scp också? bra idé?
<HeMan> scp tar väl inte fildata på stdin?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Precis så kan du pipea, fast med vanlig ssh då, och inte scp.
<andol> MarkusDBX: tar -cf - filer att kopiera | ssh servernamn "cat > filnamn.tar"
<andol> MarkusDBX: Eventuell vill man även pipea genom något i stil med pv -r.
<MarkusDBX> andol: tack, det är nog det jag missat. Kan vara därför den krashat.
<MarkusDBX> andol: kör så, hoppas på det bästa =)
<HeMan> fast pv -r kan sänka prestandan om man har snabbt nät och snabba diskar
<andol> HeMan: Den sortens i-landsproblem har inte jag tyvärr :) ~50MB/s är i alla fall inga problem genom pv.
<MarkusDBX> ni pratar tar flaggor nu, antar jag?
<larsemil> andol: tror det har med KDE att göra. Kör man /usr/local så hittas inte pluginen av KDE systemet.
<larsemil> andol: provade det först.
<Barre> aha!!! KDE is broken by design ;P
<larsemil> haters gonna hate...
<Barre> :D
<MarkusDBX> Barre: vad kör du för wm?
<larsemil> tror han kör openbox
<andol> larsemil: Ähh, i sådant fall är väl Rätt lösning att hitta var någonstans man ska lägga till ytterligare sökväg? För att slippa framtida överaskning vill man verkligen lämna /usr åt pakethanteraren, och använda /usr/local (alt /opt) för sådant som kommer annan väg.
<larsemil> hoppidoppi
<andol> MarkusDBX: Nix, vi pratade om att pipea genom pv.
<MarkusDBX> ah, då hajjar jag.
<larsemil> andol: jag orkade inte sätta mig in i hur jag skulle lösa det, jag ville pröva kde connect alfan bara.
<Barre> MarkusDBX: har en förkärlek till ob, men kör unity på en maskin
<larsemil> Barre: UNITY! PÃ¥ tal om broken by design.
<larsemil> Barre: HEJ JAG ÄLSKAR ATT DELA MIN DATA MED AMAZON!!!11!!1!
 * MarkusDBX kör i3wm och xfce lite beroende på vad jag ska göra.
<MarkusDBX> larsemil: hmm, varför kör dom ens amazon? kan dom inte hosta nåt eget med ceph?
<Barre> larsemil: nu är du dum :/   bara för att jag är elak mot dig så ger det dig inte rätten att vara dum mot mig. Hört talas om uttrycket "vänd andra kinden till"? ;P
<andol> larsemil: Skriker du därför att Barre är gammal och hör dåligt? :P
<Barre> MarkusDBX: kör faktiskt en dator med xfce, tycker det är helt ok
<Barre> andol: va sa du?
<MarkusDBX> Barre: jo xfce är snabbt och sällan ivägen.
<larsemil> Barre: nej jag är dum för att jag vet att det träffar en öm tå.
<Barre> larsemil: så är det.. nu har ja i.o.f.s. avinstalelrat samtliga unity lenses och slagit av online-search-result i dash, vet nite om det räcker, men nåja....
<larsemil> Barre: men dåså. :) då ska jag vara snäll
<larsemil> appropå sånt
<larsemil> prism-break.org.
<larsemil> very nice alternativ till det mesta.
<Barre> såg den i helgen
<Barre> funderar på att kanske testa KDE igen, det var ju ett bra tag sen senast. Vilken är den bästa KDE-disten idag?
<larsemil> jag kör kubuntu 12.04 med kde backports repo
<Barre> 12.04? vilken kernel kör du då?
<larsemil> 3.8.0-29 just nu
<Barre> ohh.. ok. Jag gjorde väl misstaget att testa KDE precis när v4 var nytt.. kanske är bättre idag tänker jag
<larsemil> Barre: det gjorde jag också. gick fetbort.
<larsemil> Barre: nu kan jag inte leva utan det. tycker det är fantastiskt
<larsemil> till och med ogg som kör mycket openbox annars är väldigt nöjd
<Barre> larsemil: du är säker på att du inte menade 13.04?
<larsemil> Barre: jo såklart.
 * andol tycker det är klart trevligt hur kärnor från nyare releaser kontinuerligt backportas till LTS-releaserna.
<Barre> larsemil: "jo såklar" = "jo såklart jag är säker på att jag inte menade 13.04" ELLER "jo såklart" = "jo såklart menade jag 13.04" ???    =)
<larsemil> 13.04
<Barre> =)  tackar :P
<Coffe> ni regexp kungarna ..  min-app01.stad.land.se   om det är mitt hostnamn och jag vill med regexp göra om det till min-db01.stad.land.se. bra förslag ?
<andol> Coffe: Mitt förslag är att det är hög tid att du själv lär dig att regexpa :P
<Coffe> andol: instämmer..  dock får jag inte den tiden av min chef :)
<larsemil> men får vi betalt för att lösa problemet då? :)
<Coffe> larsemil: önskar de vore så ..  då hgade jag kunnat slutat jobba för långa sedan
<andol> Coffe: Dessutom är det ju omöjligt för oss att svara på utan att veta hur namnrymden i övrigt ser ut. Jag menar, kan man exemplevis lösa det helt utan regexpar med en enkel s/app01/db01/, eller riskerar man även att få med övrigt då?
<HeMan> Coffe: sed -e "s/min-app01.stad.land.se/min-db01.stad.land.se/g"
<Coffe> HeMan:  då resterande delar byts fungerar inte det..  andol de bör det inte göra .. ska kolla den lösningen
<HeMan> Coffe: det var ett inlägg i andol's mening, för lite info mao
<Coffe> jag kollar av det.. tack.
<Coffe> kskalle är inte helt 100 efter kickoffen märker jag .
<andol> Coffe: Fel kanal? :P
<Coffe> andol:  nej rätt kanal . bo0rde ju kommit på det med sed själv.. lite problem med tänka idag  :)
<Barre> hmm intresant, en snubbe har lyckats att "reverse engineera" (fin svenska) dropbox-klienten och på så sätt "smita förbi" 2-way authentication... kluriga människor det finns...
<Barre> http://sdt.bz/64049  <- dropbox hack
<einand_> Barre: då är frågan, är googles lika lätt, eftersom det är samma metod dom använder sig av
<Barre> fråga inte mig, men förmodligen. Kanske google's app är lettare att reversa (eller svårare) vad vet jag =)
<Barre> hehe... s/lettare/lättare/    dyslexi och stockholmare är en bra kombo för att ersätta samtliga ä med e
<andol> Barre: Förresten, vet du hur många det är som bor i Stockholm?
<Barre> andol: den har jag kört i kanalen för flera månader sen..... en dryg miljon :P
<andol> Barre: SÃ¥ vart det ja.
<andol> Tja, säkert någon annan som mådde bra utav att bli påminnd om inte annat :)
<Barre> andol, vet du hur många som bor i tyskland?
<andol> Nix
<Barre> andol: måste uttalas på bred göteborksa: Gör-many
<andol> Barre: Hur skulle man annars uttala något?
<Barre> tjenis fr33r1d3
<Barre> larsemil: du som kör CM, finns det något enkelt sätt att uppgradera mellan nightly builds ?
<fr33r1d3> Tjena
 * Barre antar att larsemil håller på med sin biograf och inte kommer svara
<Hund> Barre, CyanDelta
<Hund> Barre, Inkrementella uppdateringar
<Barre> Hund: :O vad är det? Vars hittar jagdetta då?  Uppgraderade från recovery läge och tömde cache och dalvik, men behöll data, fungerade sådär....
<Barre> Hund: ahh.. från en app alltså.... fungerar det bra?
<Hund> Barre, Japp. Jag har kört med CyanDelta i ett år eller så.
<Hund> Finns på Market.
<Barre> Grymt, installerat och håller på och konfigurerar den nu.. tack för hjälpen Hund
<Hund> Barre, :D
<lord4163> Barre: Centimeter?
<Barre> lord4163: cyanogenmod
<lord4163> Barre: Ah det var det :D
<lord4163> Aldrig kollat på det, behöver inget annat än stock Android tror jag :P
<Barre> vilken telefon kör du lord4163 ?
<lord4163> Barre: Jag har en gamseg Optimus L7 från LG :D
<Barre> med stock android på? :)
<Barre> Hund: gapps, behöver jag inte installera det efter att cyandelta slängt in en ny ROM?
<lord4163> Barre: Ehm ja det jag fick på telefonen.
<Barre> lord4163: ahh.. då förstår jag, stock android kallas väl vanligtvis "the way google intended", är väl Nexus och några andra devices som kör det.. men vad vet jag :)
<lord4163> Barre: Jag vet, ja sa fel då, men kör det jag fick ba, vet inte riktigt varför jag måste byta, du får gärna komma med argument :)
<lord4163> har totalt ingen koll på det.
<Barre> lord4163: nej nej, det var inte så jag menade.. jag kör CM för att det är kul, ingen annan anledning =)
<lord4163> Barre: det borde väl ha något fördel, eller?
<Barre> stundtals är det roligt, annars är det frustrerande. Just nu är det frustrerande för gallery appen fungerar inte samt kameran fungerar sporadiskt och batteriet räcker knappet en dag. Men snyggt är det =)
<lord4163> Barre: Det ända fördelen med min telefon den gick på 1800, 4" android 4.0 och batteriet kan räcka i flera dagar, men trött är han. :(
<Hund> Barre, Osäker. Men du kan välja att flasha valfri zip automagiskt efter varje uppdatering.
<Hund> Eller flera zips om du har det.
<Barre> Hund: ahh... såg det nu.. :)
<lord4163> Barre: vilken har du?
<Barre> lord4163: Samsung SIII (i9300)
<lord4163> Barre: Okej :)
<lord4163> Barre: Leker lite med googles device manager, behändigt
<lord4163> Men den ringer inte XD
<jugalo> Hur kan det komma sig att inga svenska filmer finns som Blu-ray (1080p)? Speciellt sådana som "Sånger från andra våningen" som verkligen är visuella mästerverk?
<jugalo> Men även Jönssonligan och sådana klassiker.
<jugalo> Otroligt irriterande att bara hitta sunkiga SD-DVD:er.
<sakjur> jugalo: hur många skulle köpa Jönssonligan på blu-ray?
<lord4163> jugalo: tror inte de bryr sig om kvallen, snåla.
<sakjur> restaurering är jättedyrt och särskilt som svenska filmer från första början inte filmats in på den bästa utrustningen i världen ;)
<jugalo> Varför har de inte det?
<jugalo> Men speciellt för vissa filmer är det helt sjukt.
<jugalo> Som den som nämndes.
<jugalo> Roy Andersson är ju Sveriges Stanley Kubrick.
<jugalo> MÃ¥ste sova nu...
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-03
<realubot> Microsot köper Nokia.
<Barre> mmm.. 5.4 miljaarder €, låter dyrt tycker jag
<MarkusDBX> Jag behöver tips på bra epost-lösningar, utöver gmail.
<sakjur> MarkusDBX: vilka krav?
<MaxJezy> outlook är ju görnajs!
<MarkusDBX> sakjur: det får gärna vara en molntjänst, men en som bygger på något man lika gärna själv kan hosta. goda möjligheter till export/backup via vanlig cron/scp/rsync är också ett plus.
<Barre> MarkusDBX: jag blev tipsad att ta en titt på Modoboa (http://www.modoboa.org) med postfix, dovecot och amavis. Har inte hunnit kolla det än, men kanske det kan vara något (ingen molntjänst dock, vad jag vet)
<MarkusDBX> Dilemmat med mail idag, är att man kanske inte vill ha den på google, och man vill ändå inte hosta den själv.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Bortsett från saknaden utav IPv6 så är https://www.fastmail.fm/ riktigt bra.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Ska väl förvisso flagga för ev jäv, med tanke på att FastMail är en del utav Opera. Å andra sidan så har jag haft min personliga mail hos dem ett par år nu, och varit väldigt nöjd.
<andol> (Håller förvisso på att förbereda en flytt, men det är enbart för att jag har starka åsikter om just IPv6.)
<MarkusDBX> andol: ah, fastmail har jag för mig att jag hört på tidigare, den ska vara lite nischad mot folk som får mycket mail?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Tja, man har i alla fall möjlighet att skriva sina egna sieve-regler, vilket är trevligt ifall man får mycket mail.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Fast visst har FastMail en viss nischighet mot powerusers, med gott om inställningsmöjligheter etc.
<andol> Hursom så erbjuder FastMail 60 dagar gratis, så du kan ju alltid registrera en enhanced-konto och se vad du tycker.
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: owncloud + roundcube kanske? http://jamieflarity.com/computers/owncloud-and-email/
<peyam> salaaaaaaaaaaam
<sakjur> andol: jobbar du för opera?
<andol> sakjur: Jupp
<andol> sakjur: Driftar Opera Mini.
<sakjur> andol: neat :)
<johanbr> andol: aha, det är du som kör ssl mitm? :)
<andol> johanbr: Njae, ssl:en upprättas ju först mellan våra servrar och den server det pratas https med. Mellan klienten och våra servrar så är det ju en separat kryptering. Fast ja, använder du Opera Mini så kommer det alltid att finnas en punkt där vi har möjlighet att titta på trafiken, vilket ju förövrigt är en förutsättning för att Opera Mini ska fungera.
<andol> johanbr: http://www.opera.com/en/help/mini/faq#security
<andol> sakjur: Jorå, rätt skoj.
<MarkusDBX> andol: jo har förstått att fastmail, är för krävande användare. Kanske blir till att prova. Har dom bra api för export av data?
<MarkusDBX> johanbr: owncload såg intressant ut. Jag har lite vps'er här och där, så att installera är nog inte svårt. Mer att underhålla det sen, fråga är hur mycket jobb det är.
<johanbr> andol: jag skulle nog vara lite nervös över att en tredje part avkrypterar min bankinformation, men det är ju bra att ni är öppna med det iaf
<andol> MarkusDBX: imap? :) Så här gör jag förövrigt med egen backup - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6059370/
<johanbr> MarkusDBX: jag kör det inte själv än, så vet inte hur mycket jobb det är att underhålla
<andol> johanbr: Går alldels utmärkt att använda Opera Mini till annat än bara bankärenden :)
<johanbr> men Barre har kört owncloud ett tag, har jag för mig
<johanbr> andol: iofs :)
<johanbr> andol: förresten - innebär det du skrev att opera mini inte fungerar med sidor som inte går att nå över det öppna internet?
<johanbr> eller går förbindelsen privat server->klient->operas server->klient i så fall?
<andol> johanbr: Generellt sett så kan du enbart besöka en webbplats med Opera Mini ifall den är nåba över öppet Internet.
<andol> johanbr: Finns ett par speciallösningar (typ vpn-tunnlar) där vi har något sammarbete med en operatör, och den operatören vill att deras användare ska kunna komma åt någon intern portal.
<johanbr> okej, tack! kan vara bra att veta...
<MarkusDBX> andol: tack! Inte så många kommentarer i ditt script... Men. du verkar suga ner imapen, sen commitar du den till dit repo.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Precis, de är kommandot offlineimap som gör allt synkande, och sen använder jag git för att behålla historik, utifall att.
<MarkusDBX> andol: låter mycket vettigt. Gillade ditt script.
<andol> Lite utav en standardlösning för mig, har ett gäng olika backupskript som alla innehåller motsvarande git på slutet.
<MarkusDBX> För min del har git börjat smyga sig in lite. Men för stora backuper, t.ex. vps-diskimages, så kör jag rsync
<andol> Nej, diskavbildningar skulle nog inte jag heller hålla i git :)
<MarkusDBX> nä blir nog ganska segt och onödigt.
<MarkusDBX> för mail, och framförallt remote-office grejjer typ google docs är det ju bra.
<MarkusDBX> förresten, google docs/drive lär ju köra git, eller något mycket likt git i botten.
<peyam> suppp guys?
<lord4163> Hej!
<lord4163> Tänkte fråga en sak här, vi beställde hårddiskar och så fick man betala 160 SEK för privatkopieringsersättningen, kan någon förklara vad det är exact det låter helt sinnessjukt.
<Hund> lord4163, Kika på Sweclockers. Dom har en del artiklar om det.
<andol> lord4163: Ersättningen låg ursprungligen på kassetband, för kompensera för att folk spelade in från radio istället för att köpte skivor. Därefter så har det hela "utvecklats" rätt horribelt.
<sakjur> lord4163: det är helt sinnessjukt - men de dryga idioterna på Copyswede tycker att det är bra
<lord4163> sakjur: Men det är alltså lag? Alltså man kan väl säga samma sak om vapen, då får man väl inte ens ha sten, man KAN ju mörda någon med den.
<lord4163> Och sen lägga in Open Source loggan på sidan, vilket skandal.
<sakjur> lord4163: har copyswede gjort det?
<lord4163> sakjur: jaja men och kernel.org's klon typ
<lord4163> sakjur: alltså jag fattar inte riktigt, de vill ju att få att artisterna får in pengar, och sen är det meningen att vi laddar upp våran musik och videor och delar det med våra vänner och familj, vad är det för svensk logik? :P
<lord4163> sakjur: Jag kanske var på fel ställe XD
<andol> Nästa gång det ska till att köpa lagring lutar jag starkt åt att importera. Helt okej att det blir lite dyrare med frakt, etc så länge inte Copyswede får några pengar.
<lord4163> andol: Samma sak för mig, det här håller jag inte med på, ska väl forska lite mer om det när jag har tid :P
<realubot> Domänrea på binero.se. Vad känner ni inför det?
<realubot> 9 kr/.se-domän.
<recharge> hej.. någon som vet hur man importerar musik från cd i rythmbox?
<andol> realubot: Att det ändå är fullpris år två, och använder man en domän använder man den i regel mer än ett år?
<andol> Känner ej heller att "Because we're awesome" är det tyngsta utav säljargument att komma med :)
<recharge> verkar ju inte funka att extrahera till bibliotek.. försöker kopiera, men de verkar kopieringsskyddade
<recharge> hur kringgår jag detta?
<lord4163> realubot: jag gissar på att det är bara första året :P
<sakjur> andol: bara det att inom europa så får väl någon liknande verksamhet pengar?
<sakjur> andol: kan dock vara awesome att köpa ett domän till ett kortsiktigt projekt..
<andol> sakjur: Jo, allra helst bör man väl göra sin hemläxa ordentligt, gällande vilka copyswede-motsvarigheter finns i andra länder.
<realubot> andol: Jag utgår från att det bara är första året ja. Så man sparar 90 kr första året och förlorar 99 kr/år kommande åren.
<realubot> Men man har ju ett domännamn om man skulle få för sig att starta världens bästa sajt.
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-04
<larsemil> Barre: ja
<larsemil> Barre: jättelätta sätt.
<larsemil> Barre: finns en inbyggd updater
<Barre> larsemil: blev tipsad om CyanDelta, fungerade bra
<larsemil> Barre: alltså. det finns inbyggt. det är den inbyggda du ska använda. ingen annan
<larsemil> Barre: system settings > about phone > cyanogenmod updates
<Barre> larsemil: mjo, så är det väl, men CyanDelta har ett väldigt bra sätt att se vad som uppdaterats jue
<larsemil> alla sätt är bra utom de dåliga
<MaxJezy> morrn morrn
<MaxJezy> någon som kan tipsa om någon smidig daglig backuplösning, gärna en separat enhet som har lång sladd och gör backup automatiskt (windows)
<andol> MaxJezy: Tycker det här är rätt ställe att fråga om en Windowslösning?
<MaxJezy> andol, hårdvara känner ju många till, och även säkert många som installerat såna här enheter på windows
<MaxJezy> jag frågar inte hur man gör sen med windows
<MaxJezy> bara att det passar lika bra för windows som linux
<larsemil> hur mycket data?
<MaxJezy> 4tb minst
<larsemil> bygg en server. snapshota till den.
<MaxJezy> jag vill att den  också gör en kopia på allt, på separata diskar
<MaxJezy> ska lagra foton och filmat material
<MaxJezy> ÄR NAS någon typ av server?
<larsemil> mm.
<MaxJezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010486136/netgear-readynas-ultra-2-no-disk-dual-gigabit-lan/
<MaxJezy> kan detta vara något att köpa? eller ska man bygga själv?
<larsemil> har haft en del med föregångaren till den att göra. har fungerat bra.
<MaxJezy> vissa dagar fyller man ett 16 gb minneskort till kameran, behöver något större märker jag
<larsemil> jag har märkt att när jag fyller 16gb på min kamera så kan en snabb rensning få ner det till cirka 1gb. :)
<MaxJezy> larsemil, jag fyller mycket av utrymmet med film, det måste snabbt ner till datorn och sen orkar man inte klippa filmen direkt
<MaxJezy> tar kanske 200 bilder om dagen och en halvtimme film
<larsemil> okej.
<MaxJezy> har fyllt upp gamla satadiskar jag har ligger med det hittills men det känns inte säkert
<MaxJezy> man vet inte var dessa diskar varit
<MaxJezy> och de är bara på 500 gb och blir snabbt fulla
<sakjur> MaxJezy: varför inte http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010621841/netgear-readynas-ultra-4-2tb-1x2tb-omonterad-dual-gigabit-lan/ ?
<MaxJezy> sakjur, har inte tittat på fler
<MaxJezy> sökte bara på nas och tog första
<MaxJezy> men den såg fin ut
<sakjur> MaxJezy: typ samma med 4 bays
<MaxJezy> blir dessa varma?
<sakjur> (sen så finns den du länkade för samma pris med 2TB disk XD)
<MaxJezy> eller kan man förvara en sån i ett förslutet kassaskåp?
<MaxJezy> om jag borrar hål för elsladd och tp
<sakjur> -.-'
<sakjur> sätter du SSDer i den så borde den utveckla mindre värme.
<sakjur> har för mig att jag hört om ett kassaskåp med inbyggd NAS
<larsemil> men ssder är inte kända för stor lagringskapacitet
<sakjur> larsemil: nope. man kan inte få allt
<MaxJezy> och priset per gb är dyrt
<MaxJezy> bättre att köpa sdhc minneskort och lagra på isf :)
<MaxJezy> och lägga i kassaskåpet
<sakjur> MaxJezy: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/54249/will-a-hard-drive-survive-in-a-fire-resistant-safe
<MaxJezy> dock blir det dyrt med copyswede avgifter
<sakjur> MaxJezy: Köp en bunt från Japan/Kina/USA?
<MaxJezy> torskar man i tullen får man väl hembesök av per gesle?
<sakjur> haha
<MaxJezy> onekligen smidigast hade varit med sd minneskort
<sakjur> MaxJezy: "Luxembourg is the only EU member state on the continent without a private copying levy,[8] making it a popular “copying levy haven” for blank media buyers from countries such as France and Germany."
<sakjur> (also, andol ↑)
<MaxJezy> maffian rotar sig djupt
<MaxJezy> angående teknologi så rekommenderar jag att sitta ute om kvällarna nu och titta efter ufos
<MaxJezy> under två kvällar har jag sett 3 st
<MaxJezy> man undrar ju vilka som sitter i dessa, eller om de är obemannade
<MaxJezy> men var de kommer från
<sakjur> xP
<sakjur> UFO-spotting → Drone-spotting
<MaxJezy> ja, antagligen är de övervakningsufos
<HeMan> Morrn!
<MaxJezy> godmorgon HeMan
<Hund> Morsning
<andol> sakjur: Vad hände med [8]: då? :)
<sakjur> andol: que?
<andol> sakjur: I texten du citerar så har du en [8], som ser ut att vara en källhänvisning?
<sakjur> andol: ah, det är en källhänvisning
<sakjur> kolla på private copy levy på Wikipedia
<sakjur> typ
<andol> ...fast visade ju sig inte vara en källhänvising, utan bara en något märkligt placerad ytterligare förklaring.
<andol> Ja, ibland används ju fotnötter på det viset (Hej Terry Pratchett!) men nödvändigtvis på Wikipedia.
<andol> sakjur: Hursom, tack för pekar på Luxemburg.
<sakjur> andol: ^_^
 * andol stavar ju som en kratta...
 * andol går och ställer sig i skamvrån.
<MaxJezy> om jag ska göra en hemsida och ha den reggad på one.com så får jag alternativen att vara kund som privat, företag eller förening
<MaxJezy> om hemsidan ska vara en del av mitt företag i framtiden, domänet också
<MaxJezy> ska jag då ta företag eller privat?
<MaxJezy> en annan fråga, finns det någon svensk domänsäljare och webhotellleverantör som tar direktbankbetalning från swedbank?
<Barre> MaxJezy: enklast är nog att fråga one.com, men min tolkning är att du reggar det som privatperson eftersom det är det du är och ämnar använda sidan och domännamnet till, när/om detta förändras så kontaktar du leverantören med de nya förutsättningarna och justerar abbonemanget. Min tolkning, men leverantören kanske har något i det finstilta så kontakta one.com för att vara säker
<MaxJezy> Barre, one.com verkar gå bort då jag ser att deras betalningsalternativ inte gynnar mig
<MaxJezy> blir problematiskt att ordna paypal och sånt
<MaxJezy> bankgirobetalning, är det så svårt för företagen att ha?
 * andol betalar sin registrar via bankgiro, eller möjligtvis postgiro
<sakjur> MaxJezy: bankgiro finns via typ Binero..
<MaxJezy> har för mig det var binero som var elak mot en kompis
<MaxJezy> har de bra rykte?
<andol> MaxJezy: Vetisjutton ifall Binero är medvetet elaka, däremot så säljer de ju med låga/negativa marginaler, så fullt möjligt att de har lite begränsad resurser kundtjänstmässigt ifall något ärende faller utanför den vanliga mallen.
<MaxJezy> okej, jaja, jag ser att de har en chat på sidan
<MaxJezy> ska fråga lite innan där
<jolaren> Billigast möjliga webhotel?
<andol> jolaren: Beror på vad du behöver utav webbhotellet.
<andol> jolaren: Givet begränsat resursutnyttjande kan https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/ bli löjligt billigt. Nyttjar du däremot mycket resurser så vill du nog däremot hellre ha något hotellet där du betalar ett fast pris.
<jolaren> 2-300 hundra besökare i månaden..
<Kim^J> jolaren: http://www.citynetwork.se/
<Kim^J> Du kan ha flera siter per webbhotells-konto.
<MarkusDBX> jolaren: beror precis på vad du behöver för något. Billigast möjliga när nog att bara skapa sajten på google, eller liknande.
<jolaren> Kim^J: Super tack för tipset! :-)
<jolaren> MarkusDBX: Tänker du Google Sites? Nja, visst är det iof gratis
<jolaren> Men tror det kräver att man har Google Apps, som kostar (grmph!)
<MarkusDBX> jolaren: tror faktiskt att det är helt gratis
<jolaren> Google Sites kanske är gratis men Google Apps kostar!
<jolaren> Om du inte reggade innan 2012 / November
<MarkusDBX> ja, men man behöver inte apps för google sites?
<jolaren> ah okej
<jolaren> då så
<Papola> salaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<HeMan> Papola: less på Peyam?
<Papola> ja juste
<Peyam> försökte logga in innan men det var upptaget
<Peyam> kan ha vart inne hemifrån
<Peyam> men nu funkar d
<Peyam> vem vill lära sig  svordomar på kurdiska?
<Peyam> Tex : sägbab = din pappa är hund
<Peyam> mkt populärt svordom
<Barre> larsemil: vilken cm kör du, 10.2 drar extremt mycket batteri för mig, och då menar jag EXTREMT =), har laddat nightly build och håller tummarna att nått är lagat..
<MarkusDBX> Tips på bra tiling wm's förutom i3wm som jag redan provat?
<MaxJezy> perverst att apple tar 3000 kr extra för en ipad med 120 gb hdd jämnfört med en på 16 gb
<MaxJezy> att de ens har 16 gb som alternativt är ju perverst
<realubot> MaxJezy: Jag tycker det är perverst att du tittat på iPads istället för Androider.
<MaxJezy> realubot, android har så dåligt andrahandsvärde
<MaxJezy> som att köpa en kinabil
<realubot> MaxJezy: Jaha. Så du är ute efter en billig iPadda?
<MaxJezy> nej, den dyraste givetvis
<realubot> Jaha. Den dyraste billigast.
<MaxJezy> tror jag köper den med 128 gb wifi och 3g
<realubot> Jag förstår ... inte.
<MaxJezy> 8500kr
<realubot> MaxJezy: 3G ska man ju ha på en surfplatta i.a.f.
<realubot> MaxJezy: Har du vunnit på lotto?
<MaxJezy> japp
<realubot> MaxJezy: 8 500 kr för en surfplatta. Rena rånet om du frågar mig.
<MaxJezy> jag vann 35000
<realubot> MaxJezy: Grattis. Köp aktier så du har en chans att bli rik.
<realubot> Aktier och eget företagande gör människor rika. Inte att jobba.
<MaxJezy> jag har redan spenderat de mesta
<MaxJezy> köpt massor med kameraprylar, kamera och grejer
<realubot> Ähum, det där var fel.
<realubot> Fastighetsaffärer och eget företagande, tror jag att det var som folk blir rika av.
<MaxJezy> kriminella blir rika
<realubot> Ja, sant.
<realubot> Om de kommer undan med brotten.
<realubot> Som Posener.
<MaxJezy> man kan nästan se dessa som följer lagen som kriminella
<realubot> Han blev rik som ett troll.
<MaxJezy> för de hittar precis allt som inte är olagligt, och gör det
<MaxJezy> även fast det inte är rätt, mot moder jord osv.
<realubot> MaxJezy: De är ju det skickligaste skurkarna. De som begår brott utan att det är brott.
<MaxJezy> om jesus hade levat idag hade han nog tappat hakan
<realubot> Skatteplanerare m.fl.
<MaxJezy> precis
<realubot> MaxJezy: Eller skägget.
<MaxJezy> politiker osv
<MaxJezy> poliser
<realubot> MaxJezy: Ja. Där har du grädden på moset i den kriminella eliten
<MaxJezy> nybyggare
<realubot> Nybyggare? Vad är det?
<morten771> so.... går det att installera ubuntu på den sen då?
<MaxJezy> rot-rut sverige
<MaxJezy> realubot, såna som bygger hus, rika as!
<MaxJezy> som utnyttjar majoriteten av folkets skatter för att bygga billigt.
<MaxJezy> en minoritet som lever lyx med förmåner och visakort och förstaklass.
<MaxJezy> vi som betalar deras liv, vi på golvet.
<realubot> MaxJezy: Jo, eget företagande och aktier är det. Precis som jag sa: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter/sverige/hog-lon-gor-dig-inte-rik_8392572.svd
<MaxJezy> sant
<MaxJezy> aktier är ju lite som att skjuta till pengar till kriminella för att de ska leka maffia
<MaxJezy> sen så får man utdelning när knarket är sålt
<MaxJezy> sällan aktieägare bryr sig om barnen som hugger ner kakaofrukter för att göra marabou här i sverige
<MaxJezy> eller h&m billiga kläder
<realubot> Sant.
<realubot> morten771: Installera Ubuntu på vad då?
<morten771> åh den där 8 500 kr surfplattan ni pratade om nyss
<morten771> fast det är inte så viktigt
<MaxJezy> ubuntu var hett 2007
<morten771> jag skulle kunna tänka mig att ha en surfplatta, helst monokrom och med lång batteritid, om den kostade runt 500kr (och inte tillverkades av barnarbetare eller inlåsta personal under slavliknande förhållanden och så förståss).
<morten771> Förutsatt att jag själv kan installera os på den och inget drm skit i den.
<realubot> morten771: Tveksamt. Det är ju en iPad.
<morten771> ja ubuntu 2007.04 versionen var trevlig. ubuntu idag skulle jag nog akta mig för dock... tur att linuxmint finns.
<realubot> morten771: Och vem vill ha Ubuntu på en iPad?
<realubot> morten771: Köp en läsplatta (ej surfplatta).
<realubot> MaxJezy: Ja, hur går det för Ubuntu egentligen? Genombråttet låter vänta på sig?
<morten771> mm... nån sorts läsplatta i A5 storlek skulle ju vara trevligt. kan man installera en webläsare på en sån?
<realubot> "Kate Upton är årets modell" Ja, det kan vi väl gå med på.
<morten771> ja du.. det blir nog inte så mycket genombrott... sammanbrott kanske? brott lönar sig inte sägs det. fast det är ju ljug förståss. ubuntu har väl mest spårat ur imho.
<realubot> Men utan sina behag hade hon varit lika lite modell som MaxJezy är Stallman.
<realubot> morten771: Mint är ju starkt beroende av Ubuntu.
<morten771> vem har utsett fröken kate till årets modell tro?
<morten771> jo jag vet.. det är ett problem.
<realubot> morten771: Jag vet inte. Det står så i någon blaska, typ Expressen/Aftonbladet.
<morten771> om, eller snarare när, canonical pajjar sönder ubuntu mer - har verkligen mint tillräckligt med folk för att ta hand om det hela?
<morten771> eller kommer vanliga mint versionen droppas då och bara LMDE vara kvar?
<realubot> Reinfeldt har pratat Guantanamo med Obama. Tror ni Reinfeldt hotat med krig på samma sätt som USA hotar Syrien?
<morten771> aha. om exessen/aftonbadet säger det så har det nog fått den uppgiften från nån reklambyrå som anlitad för att hypa kate
<morten771> inte för att jag känner henne förståss. hon kan ju säkert mycket väl vara trevlig att titta på antar jag.
<realubot> morten771: Tror inte Mint fixar det på egen hand.
<morten771> mm...
<morten771> man borde väl engagera sig lite. programmera och så. fast jag är nog för kass.
<morten771> eller attention span guldfisk kanske
<MarkusDBX> Hmm, någon som kör windows i kvm? Går det snabbt? Får en känsla av att default kvm inte är så snabb för grafik/uis.
<morten771> realubot: känner jag herr reinfeldt rätt så säger han väl snarare att han "har full förståelse för obama, och svååårigheterna att lösa problemen på så kort tid som bara några år och att man måste visas hänsyn till usa inte kan blab blabablubabulubblubbdkfj
<morten771> hej MarkusDBX
<MarkusDBX> hej
<morten771> khm är Kernel-based Virtual Machine antar jag? önskar jag visste nått om det
<morten771> *kvm
<MarkusDBX> morten771: det stämmer.
<MarkusDBX> morten771: Jag använder det massor till servers. Tänkte prova på desktop, och undrade om folk hade erfarenheter.
<morten771> tja det borde väl gå.
<morten771> kvm kräver väl nått stöd i processorn har jag för mig eller?
<Coffe> jag kör libvirt  och grafiken default är inte vass , men kvm för servers har jag stor vana av
<Coffe> cpu måste stödja ja .
<MarkusDBX> Coffe: jo, jag tänkte om någon visste ett sätt att få det att funka bättre. Tunnla genom vnc är ju så där =)
<MarkusDBX> vnc är seg skit.
<Coffe> de finns ju stöd för något annat spice har jag för mig .. fick det aldrig fungera
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-05
<realubot> morten771: Helt riktigt. Särskilt biten med "blabablubabulubblubbdkfj". Precis så sa Reinfeldt.
<realubot> morten771: Det finns många andra sätt att engagera sig än att programera.
<morten771> :-)
<morten771> japp, kanske det ja
<morten771> hur kommer det sig att jag sitter och läser cyanide&happiness istället för att gå och sova?
<sakjur> Text-enter/vanliga enterknappen - varför kan folk inte bara lära sig namnen på tangenterna?
<Barre> du menar vagnretur? ;P
<larsemil> Barre: jag kör senaste nightly. Batteriet räcker ungefär 07 - 23.
<andol> Barre: +1
<Barre> larsemil: fungerar din kamera?
<larsemil> Barre: ja. ibland hänger den sig. (1 gång av hundra) särskilt vid användande av den främre kameran. och då måste jag reboota telefonen
<Barre> larsemil: min fungerar inte alls, det blir bara svart :(
<Barre> larsemil: du har en i9300, eller hur?
<larsemil> Barre: ja!
<larsemil> Barre: mitt flashförfarande är alltid: full wipe, flasha telefonen, full wipe. boota.
<larsemil> Barre: jag ser att jag fortfarande är på cm 10.1 dock.
<larsemil> Barre: kan prova uppgradera till 10.2
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> tjo HeMan
<HeMan> det ska finnas ett filsystem gjort för flash-"diskar" som är optimerade för fat (typ usb-stickor och sd-kort), någon som minns vad det heter?
<HeMan> kan det vara f2fs?
<Hund> FFTWFS? :D
<Barre> HeMan: jag har kollat och likt lite (med betoning på lite) med LogFS och JFFS2. Det senare är väl de mest använda (tror OpenWRT använder sig av det)
<Barre> s/likt/lekt/
<HeMan> Barre: de filsystemen är mer gjorda för mtd-devicer där filsystemet har koll på erase areor osv
<Barre> HeMan: mm, så kan det vara... viste inte att du inte ville ha koll ;P
<HeMan> Barre: tror f2fs ska var gjort för att få vettig prestanda och livslängd ur "vanliga" extra utrymmen
<Barre> HeMan: har inte kört f2fs, men har googlat och läst nu i ~20 minuter. Ser ju inte hlt tokigt ut (såvida du inte vill montra/avmontera/montera/avmontera dina filsystem med en hög frekvens 0)
<HeMan> Barre: jag tänkte montera det när jag bootar och förhoppningsvis avmontera när jag stänger ner den igen
<HeMan> Barre: och det ska vara till min maskin som loggar temperaturer osv
<Barre> HeMan: spännande
<larsemil> själv har jag gjort en liten konsol idag. som vi ska ha på vår nästa hemsida
<larsemil> vill ni testköra?
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/jconsole/demo.html
<HeMan> du behöver http://theonion.github.io/fartscroll.js/ för att den ska bli komplett
<HeMan> larsemil: ska den förresten visa era kunder?
<larsemil> kommer i version 2
<larsemil> HeMan: ja?
<HeMan> larsemil: ok, tänkte om det var en hemlis vilka kunder ni har
<larsemil> HeMan: tvärtom.
<HeMan> ok
<larsemil> HeMan: provade du top och tetris kommandona?
<larsemil> (och man kan skriva rm -rf /) men då försvinner alla kommandon.
<HeMan> jag provade tetris och top
<larsemil> tack.
<Barre> larsemil: hahahah... top är ju roligt jue... "2152 1337hax 007M backdoor init" "2152 r00t___ 900M stuxnet" =)
<larsemil> Barre: ja, vi försökte vara lite roliga.
<Barre> larsemil: men rensa prompten från förra kommandot, sjukt frustrerande att det ligger kvar :/
<larsemil> hmm.
<larsemil> hur menar du?
<larsemil> att den automagiskt ska köra clear mellan varje kommando?
<Barre> skriver jag help så visas hjälpen och prompten har kvar help i inputfältet, så skall jag starta tetris måste jag först backspaca bort help...
<larsemil> konstigt. är inte så här. vilken browser kör du? firefox va?
<Barre> larsemil: mm firefox
<larsemil> hmm. varför fungerar det inte där
<larsemil> Barre: nu så.
<Barre> larsemil: ja se där...
 * Barre bbl
<larsemil> haha nu kan man starta bakgrundmusik, och om man gör det läggs det till i top när man kör top. :D
<MarkusDBX> NÃ¥gon i kanalen som driftar mycket windows-servers?
<HeMan> nej
<HeMan> vi tar inte en gaffel och ristar oss i ögat heller
<HeMan> fast jag kanske inte ska tala för alla
<andol> MarkusDBX: Letar efter någon att visa medlidande med? :)
<andol> Ahh, verkar som om det blir en resa upp till 08-land den 19:e
<andol> http://aws.amazon.com/aws-summit-nordics/stockholm/
<HeMan> andol: stannar du på kvällen?
<HeMan> andol: tänkte om man skulle boka in middag
<andol> HeMan: Tja, slipper helst en övernattning, men borde ju gå hyfsat sena tåg så...
<andol> HeMan: Hmm, ser ut som om sista tåget går 21:51, och innan dess borde man ju hinna äta i lugn och ro.
<HeMan> andol: definitivt! jag bokar upp kvällen i kalendern
<andol> Tupp!
<HeMan> 18:30 Middag med nördar
<andol> Undrar ifall Barre, bamsefar, delhage och/eller andra även är intresserade?
<HeMan> hoppas det, annars måste jag ju ändra i min kalender till Middag med nörd...
<andol> HeMan: Tja, som nödlösning kan jag falla tillbaks på Pluralis majestatis, så slipper du ändra i kalendern.
<HeMan> *puh*
<delhage> kanske det
<bamsefar> Wat wat
<bamsefar> Den 19:e?
<delhage> andol: jag har anmält mig nu, har inget bättre för mig den dan ser det ut som
<delhage> bamsefar: ja
<delhage> eller va fan, det är ju fotboll då...
<delhage> molnmolnmoln
<bamsefar> delhage: Skit i fotbollen?
<Barre> men HeMan, skicka en kalenderboking =)
<Barre> andol, HeMan, delhage, bamsefar : jag har bokat tiden | Middag med nördar: plats okänd
<lord4163> hej
<lord4163> vad ska det vara dataservice eller datorservice?
<Philip5> beror på om man ska serva en dator eller data i en dator
<Philip5> antagligen menar man datorn
<lord4163> Philip5: Båda, datorreperationer, datorsupport, webbutveckling, nätverkssupport, kanske försäljning.
<Philip5> sällan man använder ett ord som dataservice om man inte bara använder ordet fel
<Philip5> lite som dataspel och datorspel
<andol> Philip5: Dataspel, måste vara det NSA ägnar sig åt? :)
<lord4163> Philip5: Ska jag köra på "dataservice" då? :-)
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> lord4163: antagligen inte
<lord4163> Philip5: hänger inte med längre, jag ska satsa framförallt på datorsupport, och på sidan webbutveckling (kanske hotell).
<lord4163> Linux support så klart :D
<Philip5> datorservice syftar på hårdvara och det ikring. data är samlad information som en dator hanterar. den kan man ju ge service men det är ju då inte ett så brukligt ord för att bearbeta data
<Barre> data = information, dator = en maskin som bearbeta data
<Barre> så, antingen datorservice eller datamaskinservice
<Barre> mina 2 cents ialla fall :P
<Philip5> Barre: du får medhåll här från facit ;)
<Barre> åhh.. skönt
 * Philip5 ger Barre MVG
<Barre> \o/
<Philip5> första någonsin kanske?! :P
<lord4163> Philip5: Tackar, då ska jag skaffa lite domäner, fick ju tips att binero hade domäner för 9KR :)
<Philip5> aha
<MaxJezy> .se ?
<MaxJezy> passar på och köper ett domän nu då
<MaxJezy> sådär, nu har jag köpt en domän
<Philip5> köpfest!
<MaxJezy> ja
<MaxJezy> hur får jag min blogg att använda min köpa domän
<Philip5> om ditt bloghotell har verktyg för att koppla det till egen domän så gör man det där
<Philip5> kolla runt i inställningarna för domän/dns
<MaxJezy> jo, det finns custom på tumblr
<MaxJezy> This domain’s A-record is not pointing to Tumblr.
<MaxJezy> You need to change your domain’s A-record to:
<MaxJezy> 66.6.44.4
<MaxJezy> detta vill den att jag ska lägga till i min binero domän grej antar jag
<MaxJezy> i bineros inställningar för dns finns en för @
<MaxJezy> en för www
<MaxJezy> subdomän står det under
<MaxJezy> är det här ja ska ändra
<MaxJezy> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=58774
<MaxJezy> någon som har binero som kan hjälpa mig
<Barre> larsemil: focal fungerar med nightly 0905 \o/
<MaxJezy> ingen som kan hjälpa mig?
<lord4163> MaxJezy: du vill peka domänen mot tumbler?
<MaxJezy> lord4163, japp
<MaxJezy> tror jag gjort rätt
<MaxJezy> @
<MaxJezy> A	7200	
<MaxJezy> 66.6.44.4
<MaxJezy> www
<MaxJezy> CNAME	7200	
<MaxJezy> domains.tumblr.com.
<MaxJezy> kan detta stämma tro?
<MaxJezy> lord4163, ?
<lord4163> MaxJezy: Ehm, ingen expert på DNS, men har du en länk till din sida, du måste få IP från den och jag tror inte man kan göra det :(
<lord4163> MaxJezy: för alla sidor är väl på denna ipn, känner tublr inte.
<MaxJezy> jag sätter custom url på dns
<lord4163> MaxJezy: Kan man peka på domäner?
<MaxJezy> jag tror det
<MaxJezy> alltså, jag kan inte sånt här längre
<MaxJezy> det var evigheter sedan jag pillade
<lord4163> MaxJezy: Ja som sagt kan det vara mycket möjligt, men jag har ingen aning om det. Jag trodde jag kunde bara peka mot IP. Det jag gjorde är, peka mot min NAS som har en liten index.php som skickar dig vidare till sidan.
<MaxJezy> är det värt att driva egen server eller?
<MaxJezy> vilket är kostnadseffektivast?
<MaxJezy> tumblr passar inte riktigt för det blir ju lite bloggigt
<MaxJezy> tänkte baratills vidare
<MaxJezy> känner att jag behöver ta en kurs i detta med hemsidor
<MaxJezy> vad är detta TTL för något?
<Barre> TTL = Time To Live, hur länge skall andra DNS-servrar cacha informationen innan de frågar igen
<MaxJezy> är det räknat i sekunder då eller?
<Screedo> god kväll
<sakjur> MaxJezy: oftast i antal "hopp"
<sakjur> eller, jaha - ja, sekunder på DNS
<David-A> nyss på tv "Dokument inifrån: förgiftad kompromiss" SVT2 20:00-21:00. om lobbying när EU formade kemikalielagen "reach". (repris lör & ons)
<jugalo> Jävla kuk-Posten och deras laggade skitsystem.
<jugalo> Bra att man uppdaterar paket-avi-spårningsgrejset en gång per 6 timmar typ.
<jugalo> Istället för varje gång det händer något.
<Hund_> jugalo, Det ska ske samtidigt, automatiskt. :S
<jugalo> Det gör inte det.
<jugalo> Laggat som in i helvete.
<Hund_> jugalo, Uppenbarligen inte. Något knas är det. :)
<jugalo> Till slut chansade jag och gick och hämtade paketet. Och då hade det kommit.
<Hund_> jugalo, Jag hinner aldrig vänta på smset. :P
<jugalo> Inga SMS.
<jugalo> Använder, i likhet med andra vettiga människor, inte telefoner (= avlyssningsenheter).
<Hund_> jugalo, haha
 * andol känner sig inte längre värdig sin foliehatt, och ger den istället till jugalo...
<Hund_> dA sålde foliehattar förut. :D
<jugalo> De kan lyssna när som helst, även när du inte ringer ett samtal. Även när telefonen är "avstängd". Detta är inte fantasier utan fakta.
<lord4163> MaxJezy: Nej det är det ju inte, fixa bara en bra uppkoppling :)
<lord4163> MaxJezy: sen kör du bara kommandot sudo tasksel install lamp-server och klart.
<andol> lord4163: Stora problemet med att driva egen server är ju tillgängligheten. Visst kommer man rätt lugnt med en vanlig burk på en hemmauppkopplingen, men går något ordentligt tras så ligger det ju lätt nere lite längre än ifall det rört sig om en mer professionell drift i en riktig serverhall...
<lord4163> andol: jaja, på en burk med 300 webbsidor där det ska vara 100?
<lord4163> men jag måste gå nu lägga upp lite saker på mobilen, mtp funkar inte i linux så måste starta om datorn.
<andol> Ingen MTP för Linux? Det har ingen talat om för min dator :)
<Barre> andol: min dator har också missat det :)
<peyam> hej
<peyam> Jag kör xubuntu
<peyam> och installade docky
<peyam> men vet ej hur jag lägger till saker som jag vill i den
<peyam> inte saker som själva docky erbjuder
<peyam> som väder o så
<peyam> ingen?
<Hund_> peyam, Väder och andra widgets finns inte.
<Hund_> Det är bara genvägar som gäller.
<peyam> ja
<peyam> men hur gör jag
<peyam> kan inte lägga till mina genvägar
<Hund_> peyam, Enklast är om du öppnar programmet och högerklickar på ikonen i dockan och väljer att pinna den där.
<peyam> pina?
<peyam> pinna
<Hund_> Fästa
<peyam> fästa?
<peyam> jag fattar inget
<peyam> jag använder en annan docky kanske
<peyam> för jag har inge pinna
<peyam> ja
<peyam> nu funkar den
<peyam> tack
<David-A> nyss på internet: foliehatt på, NSA o CIA har knäck validering i krypterad surf med SSL o vanligaste krypteringarna VPN
<David-A> även, säkerhetstjänster har infiltrerat Tor med så många egna noder att anonymiteten kan knäckas med statistiska metoder
<David-A> nyss på internet: svenska FRA har samarbetat med amerikanska NSA o brittiska motsv GCHQ
<MarkusDBX> andol: hehe, nej jag letade efter någon som sysslade med Windows Server driftande, och kanske var sugen på uppdrag.
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-06
<Barre> Guten Morgen allerseits, es ist schönes Wetter heute
<larsemil> Barre: vad är focal?
<larsemil> ah en kamera
<Barre> en trevlig sådan dessutom
<larsemil> ja jag är mycket imponerad
<Hund> Jag kan tänka mig att den är bra för vissa, men för mig med Nexus 4 blir det kaka på kaka.
<larsemil> har nexus 4 en annan kamera än stock android kameran som är med i cm?
<larsemil> för focal äger ju stockkameran som är med i min iaf
<Hund> larsemil, Det är samma som stock.
<Hund> Focal har ju allt som stock har i Nexus 4.
<larsemil> fast betydligt trevligare gränssnitt
<Hund> larsemil, Det säger jag däremot inget om! :)
<Hund> Jag är nöjd med stock. Jag har använt det så länge som det bara går så jag tycker att allt annat är konstigt. :
<Hund> :D
<HeMan> det behövs stöd för filsystemet i blkid för att man ska kunna få automatisk montering via /etc/fstab va*?
<asdhjio> någon som har egen domän till sin tumblr?
<maxjezy> jag undrar om mina inställningar blev rätt på binero, det har tagit över 12 timmar och ännu länkas inte www.filmfotografen.se till min tumblrblogg
<andol> maxjezy: Vad jag kan se så är filmfotografen.se ännu inte registrerad.
<maxjezy> andol, igår var den det
<maxjezy> ska se om jag kan komma in på min kontrollpanel på binero och se vad som hänt
<andol> maxjezy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6069620/
<maxjezy> kanske det inte registrerats?
<maxjezy> jag kommer ju in på min binero och kan ändra där och domänen står på mig och allt.
<andol> whois-infon brukar uppdateras i förhållandevis realtid.
<maxjezy> betalad och jag kan ändra dns:er till det osv
<andol> Ej heller verkar ns-servrarna för .se veta något om domänen - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6069639/
<maxjezy> skumt skumt
<maxjezy> jag får fråga binero
<delhage> andol: fick du mail från amazon om dessa workshops?
<delhage> andol: eller "hands-on labs"
<maxjezy> den verkar faktiskt inte vara betalt, bankgiro som tar tid.
<maxjezy> därför ingen whois
<andol> delhage: Jupp
<andol> delhage: Osäker på av vilken anledning jag fick mailen, utöver att jag har ett Amazon-konto som i alla fall nyttjar S3 litegrann.
<maxjezy> någon som vill ge lite kritik på min logo jag snickrat ihop
<maxjezy> http://filmfotografen.tumblr.com/
<jolaren> maxjezy: lite tradig kanske men den var snyggt designad
<jolaren> kikade först på O'et innan F'et
<maxjezy> ofilmfotografen?
<maxjezy> jag tycker den är sådär, ganska dålig men jag undrar om den funkar
<maxjezy> tänk dig bröllopsfoto, vitt, svart, stilrent.
<maxjezy> men jag gör nog om något senare
<maxjezy> fonten kostar 500 spänn
<delhage> andol: undrar mest hur jag anmäler mig till dom eftersom länken i mailet pekar på anmälningen till själva konferensen som jag anmälde mig till igår
<lyml> jag har ett lite udda problem, när jag försöker använda putty+xming för att ssh:a till min server så kan jag inte skriva å ä ö
<lyml> jag har ställt in utf-8 som teckenkodning och jag kan cat:a filer som innehåller å ä ö utan problem
<lyml> tangentbordslayouten verkar vara svensk i övrigt (alla andra tecken sitter som dom brukar) men just åäö plus några andra specialtecken ger bara felmeddelanden när jag försöker skriva dem
<lyml> är det någon som har nån idé om vad jag kan göra?
<lyml> felmeddelande som i att jag får systemfelsljudet
<lyml> inget faktiskt felmeddelande
<andol> delhage: Ahh, nu tror jag att jag är med i leken :) Mailet du fick idag hade alltså rubriken "AWS Nordic Summit, Hands On Labs"? I sådant fall är det precis det mailet jag fick *innan* jag anmälde mig, och som sen fick mig att anmäla mig.
<delhage> andol: jaha....
<delhage> :)
<andol> delhage: Gissningsvis fanns du på precis som utskickslista som jag, bara det att de paceade utskickandet, och att de inte dubbelkollade mot anmälningslistan.
<delhage> andol: så om man är där kan man få plats om man är snabb, typ?
<andol> delhage: ?
<delhage> andol: om man är på AWS-eventet så kan man få plats på en hands-on lab menar jag
<andol> delhage: Osäker på den biten.
<delhage> ok
<delhage> vi får se
<lyml> finns det något sätt att ta reda på vilken sorts terminal och vilken version man använder för tillfället (dvs om det är xterm eller aterm samt vilken version det är)?
<HeMan> lyml: kolla om $TERM säger det
<HeMan> lyml: annars finns det escape-sekvenser för det
<HeMan> ...tror jag
<HeMan> tput longname
<HeMan> eller nått
<Barre> HeMan: skrev ett litet white-paper http://rre.nu/iscsi
<andol> Barre: Ett under utav tydlighet.
<Barre> andol: som ett white-paper bör vara, eller hur?
<HeMan> Barre: jag förstod inte riktigt
<HeMan> Barre: så du tycker att man kan köra iSCSI?
<Barre> jag har ju inte uteslutit det helt, det är för större enterprises.. men KAN appliceras på mindre miljöer och hemma-miljöer :P
<andol> Barre: Själv hade jag nog nästan skippat gargamel-bilden, och sparat den till de där riktiga tjocka vitpappren.
<Barre> andol: kan ju återanvändas ;)
<HeMan> Barre: kan du inte skriva en om SRP med?
<HeMan> Barre: gärna med lite mer testfall än iSCSI
 * Barre har hållt på att felsöka sin ownCloud filsynk i ett par timmar
<HeMan> hmm, undra om inte jag har tillgång till ett halvstort kluster med FDR där jag kan testa SRP
<Barre> det visade sig att jag hade en dator med en SJUKT gammal synk-klient med en bugg som återskapade en filstruktur hur mycket jag än försökte radera den, mycket frustrerande...
<Linux> hej
<Linux> någon som kan hjälpa mig med en fråga?
<Barre> !ask | Linux
<ubot2`> Linux: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Linux> Vad betyder frågetecknet i följande kommando: ls -i *fil?
<Barre> Linux: det betyder att den kommer lista alla filer som slutar på ordet fil samt ytterligare ett tecken. Den kommer matcha linuxfil1 fila filM
<Barre> Linux: men den kommer inte matcha exempelvis fil12 eller filks
<Linux> Barre tack, nu förstår jag
<Barre> Linux: hade de stått *fil?? som kommer den matcha alla filer som slutar på fil samt ytterligare två tecken.. exempel fil11
<Linux> Använder man kommando "users" för för att ta reda på vilka andra användare som är inloggade?
<christoffer> Någon som har någon åsikt om Ada?...är det skoj?
<andol> christoffer: Tror inte riktigt att skoj ingick i design-specen för Ada :)
<Linux> Vilket kommando visa bara slutet av innehållet i en fil (ex en textfil)?
<christoffer> andol :D ...vi ska använda Ada nu i projektet i plugget ...allt ska skrivas i Ada...ska göra nästa iteration av Project Vasa http://www.projectvasa.com/ ..
<Barre> Linux: tail
<Barre> Linux: två kommandon du bör lära dig är whatis samt apropos. whatis beskriver vad ett kommando gör, apropos förklarar vilka kommandon som gör det du frågar efter.
<Linux> Barre tack
<Barre> Linux: exempel, whatis tail
<Barre> Linux: exempel2, apropos "text edit"
<Philip5> $ apropos Barre
<Philip5> Barre: nothing appropriate.
<Philip5> den fatar
<Philip5> fattar
<Barre> Philip5: du ser, den har rätt
<Philip5> jepp
<Linux> Hur skriver man ett fullständigt kommando som gör att man kan lista filer så att man ser “all”, “inode” och “long listing format” och där resultatet är “sorterat på filstorlek”.
<Barre> Linux: ytterligare ett kommando du behöver lära dig är kommandot 'man', det visar manualen för efterföljande kommando: exempel för att visa hur man använder kommandot ls är alltså | man ls
<Barre> Linux: men för att svara på din fråga: ls -aliS
<Linux> Barre jag lärde mig kommando man men vet inte hur jag ska få reda på det via det
<Linux> jag skrev in man all
<Linux> Hur vet man att det blir ls -aliS då?
<Linux> hur går man tillväga?
<Barre> Linux: det står i man sidan. man ls
<Linux> Hur skulle man få reda på det om man inte visste om det utifrån frågan bara? något i frågan som ger ledtråd till att man ska skriva in man ls?
<Barre> Linux: jag trodde du viste att kommandot ls listade filer eftersom du frågade om det tidigare :)
<Barre> Linux: men du gör helt rätt i att fråga i kanalen, var inte rädd för det. Det finns faktiskt inga dumma frågor här.
<Linux> Barre jag är förvirrad hehe, är ny med det här..
<Linux> förstod inte riktigt frågan heller
<Barre> Linux: det har vi alla varit, inget fel med det. Välkommen till linuxvärlden =)
<Linux> Tack :P
<Linux> Men hur får man reda på inode och long listing format
<Linux> och att resultatet är sorterat på filstorlek
<Linux> Vad är root-partition respektive swap-partition?
<andol> Linux: Nu låter det nästan som läxfrågor ju? :)
<Linux> andol nej jag undrar det, men hittar inga bra förklaringar
<andol> Barre: Gissa från vilken laptop jag skriver detta? :)
<Barre> andol: grattis! har du petat in 13.10?
<andol> Barre: Jupp
<Barre> andol: svart nagellack på den irriterande lampan på laddningssladden och you are good to go ;)
<andol> Inte stört mig på den än, men kan mycket väl tänka mig att man att man gör det vid fel tillfälle.
<Barre> ett mörkt rum och titta på en film, det var droppen för mig
<andol> Barre: I övrigt måste jag dock säga att jag gillar formatet/känslan på laptopen.
<Barre> andol: håller med
<Barre> andol: jag är speciellt förtjust i att det är två glidskydd i gummi under datorn. På så sätt är det inte lika kallt att ha i knät på porslinsfotöljen som exempelvis Mac Book Air är
<jugalo> Kan man verkligen skriva "Käre X," i början av ett formellt brev på svenska? Eller ska man skriva "Bäste X,"? Eller "Hejsan!"?
<Philip5> ja inte använder man käre i ett formellt brev
<Philip5> "bäste" möjligen om det är formellt till någon man känner
<Philip5> hejsan skriver man knappast i formella sammanhang
<MarkusDBX> Man skulle kunna köra det radikala "hej"
<Philip5> fast det vore ju lite radikalt att skriva något i still med: Köra CSN, angående mina studieskulder.... :D
<Philip5> ops
<Philip5> fast det vore ju lite radikalt att skriva något i still med: Kära CSN, angående mina studieskulder.... :D
<jugalo> Philip5: Du säger allt man inte ska säga, men inte det man ska säga?
<jugalo> Vad ska man använda då?
<Philip5> hej funkar generellt bra om det handlar om kontakt med myndigheter. i övrigt beror det på vem man skriver till
<jugalo> En slags myndighet, ja.
<christoffer> Om det är allmänt till myndighet så kan man ju till och med strunta i hälsningsfras
<christoffer> när man väl har fått någon kontaktperson så kan man skriva "Hej, förnamn"
<K350> Någon bra websida som håller koll på senaste open-source program?
<HakanS> K350: Senast utvecklade, eller senaste versionen?
<K350> HakanS: Främst nya program.
<HakanS> K350: http://sourceforge.net/ visar ju en del.
<Philip5> K350: http://freecode.com publicerar uppdateringar av uppströmsreleaser.
<Philip5> de har även det som rss-flöden
<K350> Philip5: Tack! Ska lägga in deras RSS i newsbeuter :-)
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> kollar på fotboll här...
<swecarp> tråkig du är här kör man tester aav mageia alpha2
<jugalo> "uppströmsreleaser"?!
<Philip5> sådan som släpps av utvecklarna själva som ofta bara är ren källkod
<Philip5> packas sedan och släpps av olika distar beroende på hur deras release cykler ser ut
<sakjur> Philip5: intressant, freshmeat har bytt namn!
<Philip5> sakjur: japp
<David-A> nyss på tv "Bourne Supremacy" SVT1. nu inser jag den är dokumentär (förut trodde jag den var fiction o att bara sista delen, Ultimacy, var dokumentär)
<David-A> den fantastiska avslutningslåten till eftertexterna håller på än.
<David-A> bara i äkta public service
<realubot> Om jag kallar er linuxbönder. Vad säger ni då?
<David-A> leker du fox news?
<jugalo> Det finns inget "publice service" med SVT. Det är en extremvinklad antivit propagandaorganisation.
<MarkusDBX> realubot: inget alls
<realubot> Det här får ni se: http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/1444403/klipp-hur-smart-kan-datorn-bli
<David-A> realubot: klippet var kort. vilket program är det ur?
<realubot> David-A: Det vet jag inte. :) Det är nog från någon dokumentär som dyker upp på svtplay snart
<realubot> Är inte uppström ett väldigt dåligt ord för att förklara vad releasen är?
<realubot> Upstream release? Det säger ju inte ett dugg.
<David-A> realubot: jag snabbspola http://www.svtplay.se/video/1424795/informationsoverflodet och klippet verka inte vara därifrån. (men den är intressant ändå. blir vi dumma av att vara uppkopplade?)
<David-A> vilken release kallas upstream?
<Philip5> Hund: problem?
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-07
<Screedo> god morgon
<sakjur> realubot: varför säger det ingenting? uppström = närmre källan
<Swegirl> Vad är root-partition?
<sakjur> Swegirl: /
<sakjur> din huvudpartition, motsvarande C: på Windows
<sakjur> på Linux heter den bara / - men slash-partitionen är sämre namn än rootpartitionen
<Swegirl> Tack
<Swegirl> Home-katalog
<Swegirl> eller hur
<sakjur> Swegirl: nej, inte riktigt
<sakjur> home-katalogen ligger i ~ (oftast /home/ANVÄNDARNAMN, på vissa UNIX-system (OS X) under /Users/ANVÄNDARNAMN - för root-användaren i /root)
<Swegirl> Vad är swap-partition?
<fr33r1d3> swap-partition är en del av hårddisken som operativsystemet kan använda som minne när det vanliga minnet inte riktigt räcker till.
<sakjur> Swegirl: Hårddisken används till temporärt RAM-minne mao
<Swegirl> Vart ligger den då på datorn?
<sakjur> Swegirl: Jag tror.. den är svårtåtkomlig
<sakjur> på hårddisken - någonstans typ
<HakanS> Swegirl: Den ligger på en del av hårddisken.
<sakjur> Swegirl: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/can-swap-file-or-a-swap-partition-be-mounted-and-read-731310/
<sakjur> HakanS: för det mesta.
<sakjur> HakanS: Man kan ju placera den på ett USB-minne eller whatever om man är sådan..
<sakjur> och så kan man skita i att ha en..
<Swegirl> Vad är en "live session"?
<sakjur> Swegirl: när du kör operativssystemet från ett USB-minne eller CD-skiva (eller något annan icke-persistent sätt)
<Swegirl> Är det vad live session är?
<Swegirl> När man referrerar till den översta katalogen på datorn menar man då root-partition?
<andol> Swegirl: Kanske litegrann, men inte nödvändigtvis. Tydligare att referesera till filsystems-rooten, eller bara /
<realubot> sakjur: Varför säger uppström mer än t.ex. nedström när det kommer till vilken version som är närmast källan?
<Swegirl> Jag fick en fråga som jag inte riktigt förstod hur man skulle klura ut utan tidigare efarenhet av kommando osv..men jag har svaret på frågan men förstår inte hur man ska tänka
<Swegirl> Hur skriver man ett fullständigt kommando som gör att man kan lista filer så att man ser “all”, “inode” och “long listing format” och där resultatet är “sorterat på filstorlek”.
<Swegirl> jag provade mig fram med några kommando för att förstå dessa
<Swegirl> men fattade inte
<HakanS> Swegirl: Vad är det för frågor? Ingår det i någon utbildning?
<andol> Swegirl: Vad menar du med att man ser "all"? (Jo, jag har förvisso en gissning, men det det är betydligt intressant att förstå frågan är att bara htita svaret.)
<Swegirl> Ja men när man inte ens förstår frågan, kan man ibland ha tur att förstå den utifrån svaret lol
<Swegirl> Ja det är en uppgift har klarat alla andra kommando uppgifter men förstår inte denna
<andol> Swegirl: Så som frågan är formulerad, särskilt med de nyckelord som är valda, så verkar det som om poängen är att du ska läsa manualsidan ls(1), och hitta rätt flaggor.
<andol> alltså: man ls
<Swegirl> andol jag gjorde det men förstod inte..
<andol> Swegirl: I sådant fall låter det som om det fattas förkunskaper, och är det en del i en kurs så kanske det är värt att ögna igenom tidigare kursmaterial, för att förstå terminilogin bättre?
<Swegirl> Jo lite svårt när man har tidspress på sig
<andol> Swegirl: Var inte du här inne i går och frågade ungefär samma frågor? Låter som om du haft massor utav tid att istället lägga på läsande kontra att leta folk som kan servera dig svaren.
<andol> Swegirl: Framförhållning! :)
<Swegirl> Kan man inte frågan måste man be om hjälp
<Swegirl> det är så man lär sig
<fr33r1d3> Vad är det för utbildning?
<andol> Swegirl: Jo, men nu verkar det som om du frågar utan att ens ha gjort någon ansträngning att själv förstå. Hade varit skillnad ifall du faktiskt läst på, men haft lite svårt att förstå vad just en inode är för något (vilket inte alls är helt uppenbart), eller varför ls använder just den syntax den använder för sortering, eller så.
<Swegirl> andol jag skulle inte fråga om jag inte försökt mig på frågan själv. Jag gynnar inget på att få alla svaren och sedan faila på proven..
<HakanS> Swegirl: Vad är det du inte förstår i frågan?
<Swegirl> Jag lämnar den frågan för nu orkar inte slösa mer tid på den har mer att göra :P
<fr33r1d3> Nån som någon gång bytt mailadress i launchpad och hela ubuntu-inloggningssystemet? Mycket jobb att få det hela att klaffa problemfritt?
<HakanS> Swegirl: Plugga på.
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | LoCo-möte den 9/9 20:00 läs mer här: http://rre.nu/ZvF0v
<fr33r1d3> Jobbar på att avsluta mitt google-konto idag. (going under the radar).
<sakjur> fr33r1d3: :) bra idé.
<sakjur> realubot: ...har du någonsin sett en bäck som rinner _mot_ sin källa? ;)
<fr33r1d3> Vilka alternativ till google sökmotor är bäst?
<andol> fr33r1d3: Som datapunkt så använder mig främst utav https://duckduckgo.com/. Är för det mesta nöjd med resultaten, men händer någongång då och då att jag faller tillbaks på Google och får bättre svar där. Framförallt så gör sig Google bättre då man sökt/stavat lite halvtrasigt.
<fr33r1d3> Vilken twitter klient anser ni vara bäst för Ubuntu?
 * sakjur blir lite sårad när man hjälper någon som man tror är nyfiken och så ser personen det som att slösa tid att lära sig UNIX-kommandon :(
<sakjur> fr33r1d3: twitter.com
<andol> bamsefar: Varför vill Headweb veta min födelsedag och mitt kön?
<sakjur> andol: Kartläggning ^_^
<bamsefar> andol: Jag antar för att kunna ge dig bättre filmtips.
<sakjur> andol: de kan använda mitt luhn.py för att räkna ut ditt personnummer - superbra ju!
 * Barre tycker att ownCloud bråkar oförtjänt mycket med mig den senaste tiden :/
<andol> Barre: Säker på att du inte gjort dig förtjänt då? :P
<Barre> andol: absolut säker
<Barre> andol: optimerat din dator klart nu?
<andol> Barre: Jo, fått rätt fin fason på den.
<sakjur> min farfar är härlig, de ska få gäster och han frågade om jag inte kunde gå och kolla så att soluret var rättinställt..
<sakjur> efter att ha spenderat tre minuter med att lista ut hur ett solur fungerade så gissade jag att det var det..
<MaxJezy> 9 B
<andol> Barre: Vad är det som ovill sig med owncloud då?
<Barre> andol: den senaste desktopklienten 1.4.0 klagar på nått, antar att det är en fil eller ett par filer som den har problem med men det är inte det enklaste att ta reda på vad den klagar på. frustrerande
<Barre> andol: tror jag hittat buggen, skall testa lite till och sen skriva en buggraport...
<mika__> Testing testing 123... hörs det?
<christoffer> mika__ ja
<K350> Hur öppnar man podbeuter från newsbeuter?
<lord4163> K350: Vi talar inte Kinesiska :-(
<MarkusDBX> Bästa programmet att göra nätverks-skisser i? Dia?
<lord4163> MarkusDBX: LibreOffice kanske? :)
<MarkusDBX> lord4163: kan jag verkligen "dra in datorer och switchar" där?
<lord4163> MarkusDBX: Jag vet tyvärr inte, men kolla igenom den här tråden, finns många program http://askubuntu.com/questions/16388/nice-network-diagram-editor :-)
<K350> lord4163: Nej, hurså?
<lord4163> K350: jag skojade bara, podbeuter och newsbeuter vad är det? :)
<K350> lord4163: Ah, okej! :-) Newsbueter är en RSS newsfeed läsare. Podbeuter är ett program som hör till newsbueter för att hantera podradio. Podbeuter laddar hem filer som man sedna kan spela upp i valfri mediaspelare. Båda program är textbaserade.
<lord4163> K350: Jaha, började köra Miro för mina podcasts, funkar bra, men newsbeuter låter bra för en server. ;p
<K350> lord4163: Jag är lite av textläges fanatiker. Så ja gkör i princip allt utom firefox och VLC i textl'ge :-)
<lord4163> K350: Varför inte. jag antar att du inte kör nån DE heller? :P
<K350> lord4163: På tal om kinesiska. DE är det Desktop Enviroment? :-)
<lord4163> K350: Japp :D
<K350> lord4163: Okej, Jo, jag kör med LXDE. Använder Lubuntu :-)
<lord4163> K350: Okej, saknar LTS version av Lubuntu :(
<K350> lord4163: Vilken distro använder du?
<lord4163> K350: Jag kör Elementary OS :-)
<K350> lord4163: aldrig hört talats om. Är den Debian baserad? Vilket DE finns där?
<SirGaga> http://i.imgur.com/kEBNARG.png
<SirGaga> Ganska kul...
<Philip5> ja man kan ju alltid undra
<Hund> Philip5, Är du inne och ugglar?
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> du också?
<Philip5> sitter och klurar på en bugrapport
<Barre>  /mw skulle tycka det var roligt om Hund svarade nej på Philip5s fråga
<Philip5> felet inträffar inte med debuggern men gör det utan
<Barre> ops s/\/we/\/me/
<Hund> :D
<Philip5> Barre: jo fast idag kan man ju sitta ute och uggla :D
<Hund> Jag spelar Minecraft. :P
<Barre> Philip5: true that, och med tanke på dina kalla händer så är det väl där du sitter
<Philip5> Hund: du ska slaviskt sitta och moderera swedroidinlägg
<Philip5> Barre: exakt
<Hund> Philip5, Förlåt. :(
<Philip5> Hund: du ska ha backning på kollen på kinatillverkade androidplattor... ;)
<Philip5> Hund: du som inte hade koll på Pipo ;)
<Hund> Philip5, haha
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> Hund: jag fick nyligen plocka isär min pipo m6 och löda lite i den för att laga den
<Philip5> var svårast att få ihop den fungerande sedan
<Hund> Philip5, Jaså?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> kontaktdonet för laddning med strömkabel sprack och halva släppte så jag fick sätta det på plats igen
<Philip5> tydligen gillade den inte belastningen som den fick genom stickkontakten man trycker i den då det blir som hävstångseffekt och den sprack
<Hund> Philip5, Aha. :D
<Philip5> lagade kontaktdonet genom att löda det på plats igen och köra med härdat epoxylim. Funkade bra. var lurigare att få kablaget för touchdelen av skärmen att ansluta till rätt kontaktyta då om det diffade på ½ mm i sockeln så blev det kortslutning och touchen funkade inte
<Philip5> var lite svettigt att få det på plats
<SirGaga> Allt är ett don.
<SirGaga> Ätdon = mat.
<SirGaga> Pissdon = toalett.
<SirGaga> Läsdon = tidning.
<Philip5> ircdon
<Philip5> pardon
<SirGaga> Pardon = kondom?
<Philip5> Barre: sa jag till dig tidigare att jag nu klivit in i den analoga mellanformatsvärlden vad gäller kamera? :)
<Philip5> grymt sköna grejer. har bara inte köpt film och en scanner än
<Barre> Philip5: jupps, du sa det. Spännande =)
<MaxJezy> mycket.
<Philip5> Barre: jupp, det är magiska maskiner att hålla i
<MaxJezy> bankerna, bankgiro osv, använder de linux eller windows
<MaxJezy> med tanke på att det ska ta upp till 2-3 dagar för betalning att gå igenom
<MaxJezy> varför ställer inte politkerna mer krav på sånt
<MaxJezy> varför slutar elektroniken fungera på helgen?
<MaxJezy> jag betalade in i torsdags, antagligen registreras det på tisdag.
<MaxJezy> sjukt efterblivet system, omodernt så man kräks
<MaxJezy> betalade in min förnyelse av premium acces till swearnet igår
<MaxJezy> det tog ca 1 minut att registreras och accepteras
<MaxJezy> med bitcoins
<Philip5> MaxJezy: har nog inget med tekniken att göra att det tar tid
<MaxJezy> Philip5, har du någon hypotes om varför det tar sån tid
<MaxJezy> är det vår tro till kristendommen?
<MaxJezy> 5-2 dieten?
<MaxJezy> fast med pengar typ
<Philip5> de tjänar på det
<MaxJezy> så, det är korrupta politiker som är problemet?
<Philip5> sedan så säger man att det är praxis att man har så för så har man alltid gjort... sedan det gick med typ brev och hålkort
<MaxJezy> fast förr agadae vi ihjäl kvinnor som pratade om jämnlikhet osv
<bamsefar> MaxJezy: BAnken får ju mer ränta på dina pengar ju längre de håller på dem.
<MaxJezy> bamsefar, fast samtidigt så får den banken ja skickar pengarna till dem tidigare
<MaxJezy> och den tjänar pengar på ränta
<MaxJezy> detta borde ju gälla åt alla håll
<MaxJezy> är det så att ingen vågar gå ur garderoben först, med risk att förlora massa ränta över helgen?
<MaxJezy> man borde ju kunna betala liten avgift till banken för att speeda på processen
<MaxJezy> typ som med bitcoins
<MaxJezy> ju mer coins man ger nätverket, snabbare betalning
<Kim^J> MaxJezy: Det har med kvitteringar att göra iirc.
<Kim^J> MaxJezy: Att det tar tid är säkerhet för kunden.
<Kim^J> IIRC.
<MaxJezy> låter som man kan sälja in det så men sanningen är nog inte den.
<MaxJezy> kundens säkerhet är ofta bankens säkerhet. kundens säkerhetstänk itllfrågas aldrig
<Kim^J> Klart det är bankens säkerhet, men det blir kundens också.
<MaxJezy> det kan kallas så, men kunden är jag.
<MaxJezy> och den säkerheten är ytterst osäker för mig
<Kim^J> Eh?
<MaxJezy> bankerna utformar ofta säkerhetstänk för miljarders miljarder
<MaxJezy> inte för små överföringar på några kronor
<Kim^J> Varför ska dom ha olika system beroende på storleken på transaktionen?
<MaxJezy> jämnför det med säkerheten på pengatransporterna
<Kim^J> Transaktion som transaktion.
<MaxJezy> detta är inte skrivet i sten.
<MaxJezy> varför skulle isf det finnas transaktioner som kräver 1 v ecka
<MaxJezy> andra går på sekunden
<MaxJezy> bankerna ser inte transaktion som transaktion iaf.
<MaxJezy> vissa kräver högre säkerhet än andra helt enkelt.
<MaxJezy> tex, återkommande transaktioner kräver mindre säkerhetstänk än nya.
<MaxJezy> stora kräver mer än små.
<MaxJezy> jag efterfrågar från politiskt håll regler för detta
<MaxJezy> hur lång tid saker får ta, och klara regler för att kunden ska känna till dessa
<MaxJezy> frågar man idag vet ju knappt svenskar om hur många dagar det tar mellan banker
<MaxJezy> alla har olika svar
<MaxJezy> bankerna vet knappt själva
<Kim^J> Eh?
<Kim^J> Vad spelar det för roll egentligen?
<Kim^J> Inom banken går det fort för att ingen kvittering görs.
<Kim^J> Det är bara mellan banker det görs kvittering.
<Kim^J> 1-2 arbetsdagar brukar vara normal
<Kim^J> normalt*
<MaxJezy> speciella dagar vid högtider kan det dröja upp till en vecka innan betalning går igenom
<Kim^J> Det är väl många transaktioner och mycket arbete helt enkelt?
<MaxJezy> ja, men något måste ju hända
<Kim^J> Vadå hända?
<MaxJezy> systemet är ju uråldrigt
<MaxJezy> snabbare betalningar
<Kim^J> Ja och nej.
<Kim^J> Betalningar går på ett par sekunder?
<Kim^J> Det är banköverföringar som är långsamma.
<MaxJezy> nej, jag betalar
<Kim^J> Vad spelar det för roll?
<Kim^J> Nej, du överför.
<MaxJezy> ja, men pengarna finns inte på mitt eller mottagarens konto
<MaxJezy> dvs, någon mellanhand har dem.
<Kim^J> Betalning via ex. Visa/MasterCard är snabba.
<MaxJezy> men den är inte snabb
<MaxJezy> visa och mastercard är ganska svårt att få för vissa
<Kim^J> Nej, ingen mellanhand. Det är en transaktion som är pågående. Någon på din bank och den andra banken måste godkänna.
<Kim^J> Svåra?
<Kim^J> Det är bara att ansöka om ett bankkort så får man det?
<MaxJezy> ja, kraven för dessa kort är inte bara och bara
<Kim^J> Krav?
<MaxJezy> ja, för kort som ej är elektrokort
<Kim^J> 1. Öppna konto på valfri bank. 2. Vänta. 3. Få kortet via posten. 4. ??? 5. PROFIT!!!
<Kim^J> Jag snackar inte om kreditkort, utan bankkort.
<MaxJezy> visa elektron?
<Kim^J> Nej, vanligt Visa bankkort.
<MaxJezy> varför envisas banken med visa elektron då?
<Kim^J> För att du har beställt ett sådant?
<Kim^J> Vilken bank har du?
<MaxJezy> nej, både tjejen och jag får dessa och inga andra
<MaxJezy> swedbank
<MaxJezy> maestro, visa electron osv
<Kim^J> Då gör ni fel. Gå till banken och säg att ni vill ha ett vanligt visa-kort.
<MaxJezy> jag ska helt klart testa detta.
<MaxJezy> vad skiljer elektrton och detta åt då?
<Kim^J> Att ett vanligt visa funkar överallt?
<MaxJezy> kredit krävs väl på kortet för att det ska kunna hantera ej uppkopplad transaktion
<Kim^J> Det är ett vanligt visa, utan kredit.
<Kim^J> Nej, ingen kredit krävs.
<MaxJezy> så, om jag är pank
<MaxJezy> hur vet kortläsaren det?
<MaxJezy> står det på kortet?
<Kim^J> Transaktionen görs i efterhand.
<Kim^J> Dvs nästa gång terminalen har uppkoppling.
<MaxJezy> så kortet har ett minne med hur mycket jag har på?
<Kim^J> Nej.
<SirGaga> Philip5: "mellanformatsvärlden"?
<MaxJezy> SirGaga, 15-17 cm tror jag
<Kim^J> MaxJezy: Kortet i sig är en typ av identitet bara.
<SirGaga> MaxJezy: På vadå?
<MaxJezy> jag skämta bara :P
<Kim^J> MaxJezy: Jag ser dock inte varför detta är intressant, då nästan alla terminalen i Sverige är uppkopplade, så man drar pengarna direkt.
<MaxJezy> Kim^J, bussarna här var inte det när jag flytta hit
<MaxJezy> men nu är dem det
<MaxJezy> och även taxi tar sämre kort
<MaxJezy> vilket är nice
<SirGaga> Att fotografera med film idag och scanna in verkar ju mer än lovligt vrickat, och det senare ett rent helvete som jag personligen känner till.
<SirGaga> Jag såg igenom hela TV-serier samtidigt som jag satt och scannade in tusentals fotografier... vilken mardröm.
<MaxJezy> negativscanning?
<SirGaga> Ja.
<MaxJezy> inte såg du på rederiet iaf?
<SirGaga> Rederiet såg jag när det gick från början, men ska kolla om det någon gång.
<MaxJezy> den går nu på svtplay
<MaxJezy> HD och allt
<SirGaga> En fyra för tre, Pappas flicka, C/o Segermyhr m.m. är otroligt bra, för övrigt.
<MaxJezy> jag såg den dock på torrent VHS rippad
<SirGaga> Filmades Rederiet verkligen med filmkamera?
<SirGaga> SÃ¥ att de kan ha HD?
<SirGaga> Var väl video?
<SirGaga> Verkar oerhört påkostat annars.
<SirGaga> Inte ens svenska långfilmer verkar ju finnas utgivna på 1080p. Inte ens extremt visuella filmer såsom Sånger Från Andra Våningen.
<SirGaga> MaxJezy: http://www.svtplay.se/sok?q=rederiet <-- Jag kan inte hitta något?
<MaxJezy> jaja, de är bra kvalitet iaf
<MaxJezy> HK
<MaxJezy> högsta kvalitet
<MaxJezy> borde rimligtvis vara HD
<SirGaga> Kan du länka?
<SirGaga> Hittar som sagt inte det.
<MaxJezy> http://www.oppetarkiv.se/video/1433114/rederiet-sasong-11-avsnitt-145-av-318
<SirGaga> Inte HD, det där. SD. Dock fin bild, vilket är en annan sak.
<SirGaga> Helt klart digitaliserat från originalbanden.
<SirGaga> Inte bandat på VHS från TV-sändning. :)
<MaxJezy> när man går från VHS ripp till detta är det som att gå från HD till 4k
<SirGaga> Skulle tro det, ja.
<SirGaga> Jag är ständigt på jakt efter bättre kvalitet.
<SirGaga> Vill ha super-delux-bra, kristallklar bild.
<SirGaga> Och ljud.
<SirGaga> Ska vara bäst.
<SirGaga> Avskyr dåliga "releaser".
<MaxJezy> HD har blivit lite av något som lockar tittare mer än story
<MaxJezy> jag ser gärna något riktigt risigt om det inte finns i bättre kvalitet
<MaxJezy> bara story och känsla finns
<SirGaga> Men...
<SirGaga> Varför hör jag det där jämt?
<MaxJezy> Trailerparkboys är ett klockrent exempel
<SirGaga> Det är väl SJÄLVKLART att skräp i bra kvalitet är skräp?
<SirGaga> Men lika självklart är det att jag vill se BRA saker i optimal kvalitet.
<SirGaga> Självklart tvingar jag mig själv att nöja mig om det helt enkelt inte finns.
<SirGaga> Men om det finns...
<MaxJezy> har du sett epic?
<SirGaga> Nej... vad är det?
<MaxJezy> någon ny animerad film
<MaxJezy> från samma som iceage och något annat
<SirGaga> Stör mig som fan på om man sitter och kollar på t.ex. Ronny & Ragge i sunkig TPB-release-DivX-kvalitet och vet att riktiga band finns där ute i något arkiv.
<SirGaga> Eller Sånger Från Andra Våningen. Den finns bara utgiven på DVD! Förstår du hur sjukt det är?
<SirGaga> Den kom år 2000 och är *extremt* visuell. Den borde varit spetsen för 1080-HD-Blu-ray-releaserna.
<SirGaga> *varit i spetsen
<MaxJezy> antagligen var inte rätt studios bakom den
<MaxJezy> är väl lättare med sony pictures osv.
<SirGaga> Men herregud... vad är det för dönickar i svensk filmindustri?
<SirGaga> DVD är helt patetiskt jämfört med biografkvalitet. Endast 1080p-HD börjar närma sig.
<MaxJezy> svensk film är kanske världens sämsta
<MaxJezy> finns ingen action, ingen sci-fi, ingen komedi
<Philip5> SirGaga: det är en kameragrej... mellanformatskamera
<MaxJezy> allt är bara platt jävla skit drama med samma skithandling
<SirGaga> MaxJezy: Sett Sånger Från Andra Våningen?
<SirGaga> Philip5: Ett format på negativen?
<Philip5> ja, eller sensorn
<Philip5> större än 35mm
<SirGaga> Jag köpte nyligen ett stativ, och tillsammans med lägsta möjliga ISO-nummer kan min billiga digitalkamera ta riktigt bra bilder, faktiskt. Använder även 2-sekunderstimern för säkerhets skull.
<MaxJezy> SirGaga, nej
<Philip5> SirGaga: det kan du säkert. kameror har tagit megakliv på senare tid och utvecklas massor hela tiden. iaf digitala sensorer
<MaxJezy> fortfarande efterblivet på filmsidan
<MaxJezy> ingen raw
<MaxJezy> inga hastigheter att snacka om
<MaxJezy> priserna är hutlösa för någonting utöver det vanliga
<SirGaga> Ja... samtliga kameror jag kollat på som inte kostar MULTUM har inget lossless-videoformatstöd.
<SirGaga> Den enda "billiga" kameran med "lossless"-stöd är Blackmagic Cinema-något.
<SirGaga> 9.995 kr eller så. Ser ut som en stillbildskamera.
<MaxJezy> endå kostar den typ 20 k
<SirGaga> De har väl många modeller.
<SirGaga> Den för 20 lax är antagligen 4K.
<MaxJezy> tror nikon och canon behöver morska upp sig ordentligt
<SirGaga> Irriterande dock att den ser ut som en stillbildskamera.
<SirGaga> Och framför allt tror jag att man måste köpa till värsta linsen för att det ska bli bra.
<SirGaga> Är faktiskt en Canon jag har. En konsumtkamera, alltså, för stillbilder.
<SirGaga> *konsument
<MaxJezy> canon har alltid imponerat på konsumentkamerorn
<MaxJezy> point and shoots
<MaxJezy> funderar på en superzoom från canon som nästa leksak
<SirGaga> Superzoom?
<MaxJezy> kompakt zoomkamera
<MaxJezy> typ med 100 ggr zoom
<SirGaga> o_O
<MaxJezy> inte 4-5 ggr zoom som är vanligt med de mindre pont and shoots
<SirGaga> Riktig zoom eller fejkzoom?
<MaxJezy> riktig
<SirGaga> Digitalzoom är ju bara bluff.
<MaxJezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU5zVcCCDBc
<MaxJezy> typ denna
<SirGaga> Idag laddade jag upp en digital återskapning av introt till 2001: Ett Rymdäventyr som jag gjort i After Effects. Vad tycks? (Välj 1080p!) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8_H7amHTWw
<SirGaga> Jag försökte först göra den fysiskt, med modeller.
<SirGaga> Men det funkade inte. Har ingen riktig studio. :(
<SirGaga> Konstig månen ser ut där.
<SirGaga> (PÃ¥ din video)
<MaxJezy> satt bara och väntade på en glare
<MaxJezy> och där kom den!
<SirGaga> :$
<Philip5> MaxJezy: har du sett Mobius Action Camera? den är som en billig gopro typ som man kan göra lite skojigt med
<SirGaga> YouTube slaktar den fina "grynigheten".
<MaxJezy> Philip5, nej
<MaxJezy> is it any good?
<Philip5> för sitt pris
<MaxJezy> SirGaga, inte helt fel alltså
<SirGaga> Hatar saker som är "bra för sitt pris" :(
<MaxJezy> musiken gör stämningen spännande
<MaxJezy> även fast spänningen var helt död
<SirGaga> "Prisvärd" brukar vara kodord i produktbeskrivningar för "dålig".
<SirGaga> MaxJezy: :S
<Philip5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqQ77nXSfVw
<Philip5> där skulle jag ju posta den länken
<Philip5> den är sämre än gopro när det är ljussvagt. mycket mer brus
<Philip5> den kostar "bara" 450 kr
<SirGaga> Vore underbart att ha en maskin som kan få kameran att röra sig EXAKT likadant flera gånger, d.v.s. "spela in" och sedan "spela upp".
<SirGaga> Alla möjliga effekter kräver ju en sådan fysisk funktion.
<SirGaga> Fast just nu vore jag nöjd om jag överhuvudtaget kunde flytta kameran i sidled och fram/bak.
<SirGaga> Kräver ju räls och skit.
<MaxJezy> Philip5, när tror du variabla ND filter ingår i objektiven?
<MaxJezy> inbyggt
<Philip5> till vad?
<MaxJezy> filmobjektiven
<MaxJezy> likt samyang osv
<MaxJezy> eller, i kameran kanske man kunde ha dessa
<MaxJezy> på sensorn
<Philip5> vet inte vilka du menar
<MaxJezy> ND, för att sköta exponering
<Philip5> jo men till vilken kamera och vilka objektiv?
<MaxJezy> till alla kameror borde det finnas inbyggt
<MaxJezy> eller i objektiven
<MaxJezy> i framtiden
<Philip5> aha
<SirGaga> Känner ni till uttrycket "Det är svårt att vara predikare i egen by" eller dylikt?
<Philip5> är ju inget som man behöver så ofta om man fotograferar
<SirGaga> Försöker hitta det både på svenska och engelska.
<Philip5> i mer avancerade videokameror finns det ju i
<MaxJezy> jag är lite rädd för min pentax
<MaxJezy> undrar vad det är för batteri som sitter i den som kan ge så hårda stötar
<MaxJezy> är det något bufferbatteri för blixten tro?
<Philip5> SirGaga: tror att de på engelska brukar säga nobody is profet in their own land
<Philip5> eller country
<SirGaga> Hmmm...
<MaxJezy> förstår inte innerbörden av det
<SirGaga> MaxJezy: Det verkar betyda att det är svårt att predika för de som känner en.
<SirGaga> De tar en inte på allvar.
<SirGaga> De känner en för väl.
<SirGaga> Det är lättare för en främling att framstå som en "messias".
<MaxJezy> jo, de stämmer ju
<MaxJezy> min egen sambo tror inte på mina predikningar längre
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> MaxJezy: hon borde ju anteckna allt du säger och sedan ge ut en bok som hon blir multimiljardär på som ges ut på mängder av språk i översättning
<MaxJezy> funkade för david icke så varför inte.
<MaxJezy> vad tror ni om 6+3 diet?
<MaxJezy> det ger mer variation, dietdagarna fallet inte in på 7 dagars veckospåret
<MaxJezy> fasiken vad jag mår dåligt av att sluta röka
<MaxJezy> blodtrycket är konstant helt åt hissingen
<Philip5> om man varit datorsupport någon gång för lite äldre så känner man ju faktiskt igen sig i den här telenorreklamen som går nu och är lite kul: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3esBRF0rpGs
<MaxJezy> ja, de är skoj att se de gamla försöka förstå
<MaxJezy> jag hjälpte min låtsasfarfar framkalla bilder, han blev helt förvånad av att man tryckte in bilderna i datorn och fick de hemskickade på post några dagar senare
<Philip5> lite vskoj sånt
#ubuntu-se 2013-09-08
<Linux> Hej, någon som kan hjälpa mig med följande fråga, så att jag förstår den? Hur skriver man ett fullständigt kommando som gör att man kan lista filer så att man ser “all”, “inode” och “long listing format” och där resultatet är “sorterat på filstorlek”.
<andol> Linux: Är du och Swegirl samma person, eller läser ni bara samma kurs?
<Linux> Läser samma kurs i sådanna fall
<andol> Linux: Ser att ni även ansluter från samma ip-adress...
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> morrn
<Screedo> Allt väl med Barre?
<Linux> andol vad är ditt problem?
<Barre> Screedo: jo tack, själv då?
<Screedo> Det är bra här med
<Screedo> sitter och pillar med nas4free
<Barre> spännande
<Screedo> jo, har mycket möjligheter
<Screedo> frågan är hur den klarar sig mot en ubuntu server i ren fil lagring. nas4free har ju zfs som det pratas så mycket om att det ska vara det bästa systemet osv.
<Barre> mmm, zfs är inte dåligt på något sått.
<Linux> Jag vet alla kommando jag ska använda men varför blir det just i denna ordning ls -ailS är det fär att man anvnänder man använder "-" till alla när man har den framför alla sifforna så man behöver inte skriva kommandona var för sig?
<HeMan> ls är kommandot och ailS är argumentet till kommandot
<HeMan> och för att tala om att "här kommer argument" så har man ett bindesträck för
<HeMan> om det är filnamn man anger så har man inte bindesträcket, tex ls minfil
<HeMan> ls utan argument men med ett filnamn är iofs inte så intressant
<HeMan> men ls -l minfil visar info om filen "minfil"
<Linux> ok ls visar info om filerna det förstår jag, men spelar det någon roll i vilken ordning man skriver kommando "-a" "-i" "-l" "-S"
<HeMan> ordningen spelar ingen roll i alla fall till ls
<Linux> Dvs. ls -ailS = ls -ali# ?
<Linux> ok
<Linux> ls - aliS
<HeMan> jo
<Linux> nu förstår jag äntligen!
<HeMan> däremot så kan tex argument till kommandot grep ha olika betydelse beroende på ordning har jag för mig
<Linux> HeMan så "long listing format" är ju ls -l men om jag vill enbart veta info om en specifik fil blir det ls -l textfi
<Linux> l
<HeMan> jo
<Linux> ok
<HeMan> finns andra kommandon också som visar info om en fil, tex stat
<HeMan> om det nu var info om filer du funderade
<Linux> frågan var följande,  Kommandot “man” tar dig till hjälpen om ett kommando. Ex på sidan “man rm” visar hjälpfiler om kommandot "rm". Hur skriver man ett fullständigt kommando som gör att man kan lista filer så att man ser “all”, “inode” och “long listing format” och där resultatet är “sorterat på filstorlek”.
<HeMan> man ls
<HeMan> :)
<Linux> man ls?
<Linux> manual ls
<Linux> hade jag hittat svaret där?
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> du kan trycka / för att söka i man-sidorna
<HeMan> så när du kör man ls kan du trycka /inode
<Linux> HeMan hur trycker man /inode på man ls?
<Linux> Det var just det jag trodde att jag skulle få info om "all" "inode" "long listing format" någonstans på man ls men visste inte hur, det enda kommandot som jag ser är jag kör man ls är all -a
<Barre> du får också information om dessa parametrar i i ls man-sida, detta har flera olika personer talat om för dig på fredagen, lördagen och nu på söndagen. :)
<lord4163> Linux: Varför ska vi göra din läxa?
<Linux> lord4163 jag ber inte om svar, jag ber om hjälp guide för att själv förstå, jag har ju redan klurat ut svaren..
<Linux> Förstår inte vitsen med denna chatt trodde, man var här för att hjälpa varandra..men de flesta är bara otrevliga konstigt
<Linux> Barre det har jag inte se på min ls man sida iallafall
<HakanS> Linux: Lättare att få hjälp om man är ärlig.
<Linux> Ärlig om vadå, jag ber om hjälp, men tydligen är det en topphemlig sak att får reda på hur man utför ett kommando..
<Linux> nu kom jag på det :P det är lugnt bli inte arga, tack för hjälpen HeMan :)
<Linux> e-boken är en sammanslagning av: Stallings Operating systems (i kursen används de första 15 kapitlen) och kapitel 2-5 ur: M Sobell  A practical guide to Ubuntu ... Någon som vet vad denna e-bok heter för jag kan inte få upp länkan till sidan för att köpa den
<HakanS> Linux: Du sa att du och Swegirl inte är samma person.
<Linux> HakanS det angår dig inte, jag är inte här för att dela med mig om personlig info, bara att be om hjälp
<HakanS> Linux: Det är just det jag menar med att det är lättare att få hjälp om man är ärlig. Att ljuga och vara dryg hjälper inte till.
<Linux> HakanS som tur behöver jag inte hjälp av idioter som dig ..stör mig inte mer nu, jag pluggar..har du inget vettigt att komma med, kom inte med något alls..
<HakanS> Linux: Bäst att du lugnar ner dig, så du inte blir bannad.
<Linux> HakanS hota mig inte
<HakanS> Linux: Det var inget hot, utan ett tips.
<lord4163> Linux: Igår sa du att det inte var läxa.
<Linux> :P
<Linux> Vad dyra dator böcker är :P
<Screedo> Kostar att ligga på topp
<HeMan> tebax! Var tvungen att dricka kaffe och kolla på filmer om 3d-skrivare på altanen
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> HeMan: NÃ¥gon speciell 3D skrivare?
<HeMan> Screedo: vi har skaffat en Mendelmax 2 till kontoret
<Linux> Screedo som tur kan man få det mesta gratis, det är även gratis att ligga på topp
<HeMan> Screedo: jag kollade lite klipp på hur man gör gjutpluggar i plast som man sen gjuter i aluminium
<Screedo> HeMan: Låter coolt :P sett lite videos med 3d skrivare, någon som fixar ett nytt kugghjull till barnens leksaker osv.
<HeMan> Screedo: det känns som det är fantasin som sätter stopp för vad man kan göra
<HeMan> Screedo: på thingiverse.com finns det massvis med ritningar att ladda ner
<Screedo> HeMan: jupp, håller med, usch, jag ska aldrig skaffa en sådan, jag kan se mig själv skriva ut allt möjligt skit som jag inte har nytta av utan bara för att det är coolt och att jag kan :P
<Screedo> Linux: Då kan du ju läsa i dina böcker som du får gratis så du lär dig något :)
<Linux> Screedo Man måste alltid be om hjälp i början för att förstå, det är inte glasklart, men det hjälper inte att vissa måste bete sig som idioter bara för de har redan lärt sig allt, jo jag är nybörjare, men jag ger inte upp
<Linux> Finns inga dumma frågor, bara dumma svar
<Screedo> Linux: kan ju bero på attityden man har själv också.
<HakanS> Linux: Vad är det för utbildning du går?
<Screedo> Linux: själv har jag fått enormt mycket hjälp härifrån och får fortfarande, jag räknar mig själv fortfarande som nybörjare på Linux.
<swecarp> går det att dual boota om man haar ett linux system instalerat och upptäcker att man vill ha win på datorn utan att radera allt och börja om från början
<Linux> Bryr mig faktiskt inte längre, är bara tacksam för de som hjälper mig utan att behöva vara otrevliga mot mig .D
 * HakanS har inte sett någon här som varit otrevlig mot Linux
<Linux> hakanS Lite svårt att se när du är en av dom..
<lord4163> Linux: Jag bryr mig inte om det är läxa eller ej, men du behöver inte ljuga att det inte är det ;)
 * lord4163 ska ut å fiska :-)
<jesper_> nån som vet snabbt vad som e fel på denna http://pastebin.com/RyL9m93G
<jesper_> den säger nått med expected an identifier and instead saw "else"
<Kim^J> jesper_: Flytta else ovanför din{
<Kim^J> jesper_: https://gist.github.com/hagbarddenstore/9a18e71fb60e30d02cd7
<maxflax> Hur skickar jag enkelt ett meddelande från ett shell script via en tcp socket?
<Kim^J> maxflax: Med en TCP klient? Vad försöker du göra?
<maxflax> Kim^J,  Har en service som tar emot vanliga sträng meddelanden som jag vill skicka till via ett shell script från en annan dator
<Kim^J> maxflax: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13403650/shellscript-send-a-message-to-a-socket-and-keep-connection-alive
<maxflax> Kim^J, inte riktigt vad jag tänkt mig men ser att man enkelt kan skicka med netcat
<christoffer> Någon här inne som har konfigurerat "Piwik" för traifkanalys?
<Paau> kan inte koppla till trådlöst nätverk, någon som kan hjälpa?
<andol> christoffer: Hyfsat säker på att båda Barre och larsemil driftar varsin Piwik.
<christoffer> ok
 * andol dissar mest Piwik därför att http://piwik.org/docs/installation/ föreslår chmod a+w som en lösning på rättighetsproblem...
<morten77> skrivrättigheter för alla?
<morten77> hur var det nu man gjorde för att sätta rättigheter för en viss användare... setfacl? minns inte riktigt
<morten77> är Piwik ett sånnt där system som övervakar besökarna och spionerar på vilka utgående länkar användaren klickar på och så? ja det är ju skönt att det finns alternativ till googles övervakning iaf
<MaxJezy> någon som testat google glass?
<lord4163> MaxJezy: Längtar mer efter https://www.spaceglasses.com/
<MaxJezy> HAHA
<MaxJezy> hoppas verkligen dessa får genomslagskraft
<lord4163> MaxJezy: De därra spaceglasses ser ju lite fånigt ut, men coola är de :P
<MaxJezy> ja, vore grymt om folk gick runt med såna i framtiden
<MaxJezy> (2014)
<jolaren> MaxJezy: Joe Rogan hade på sig ett par förra UFC-galan
<MaxJezy> google glass eller spaceglasses?
<MaxJezy> konstigt att inte google pics vet något om detta
<jesper_> vad skulle ni tipsa mig om att börja om jag skall lära mig programmering? har börjat lite lätt på codeacedemy.com
<lord4163> jesper_: beror på
<MaxJezy> på?
<jesper_> lord4163, ok?
<lord4163> jesper_: berätta mer, vilka OS och apparater vill du programmera till?
<jesper_> hmm jag sitter ju på windows nu men har ju använt ubuntu många år men fokus ligger nog i windows. sen får det väl vara mob mobila platforma och webben som man skall lära sig
<lord4163> jesper_: Javisst, om du kan göra din app på webben ska du göra det :-)
<MaxJezy> jesper_, kan du någonting öht?
<jesper_> nä skall ju börja lära mg programmering nu :-) därför jag fråga vad som ni tycker e bäst att börja med
<MaxJezy> jesper_, metalx1000 på youtube om du kan engelska rekommenderar jag
<MaxJezy> där började jag
<lord4163> MaxJezy: Men det är väl det första man ska lära sig, engelska, sedan programering.
<jesper_> yes kk skall skriva ner det MaxJezy
<jesper_> lord4163, dåligt humör idag eller?
<lord4163> jesper_: Nej nej, det var bara verkligheten, utan engelska kommer du inte långt inom programmeringsvärlden ;)
<lord4163> jesper_: men det e säkert inga problem för dig.
<MaxJezy> http://www.youtube.com/user/metalx1000
<jesper_> engelska kan jag e ju ingen liten fjortis e 28 faktiskt
<lord4163> jesper_: Men börja lite med Bash eller då Batch på Windows? :)
<MaxJezy> böra med bash, inte hasch.
<lord4163> Ja ja men börja installera Linux :D
<MaxJezy> jesper_, vilket år är du född?
<jesper_> 85
<Linda^> Hai1
<Linda^> oj
<Linda^> !
<Screedo> hej
<Nafallo> hej
<MaxJezy> hej
<MaxJezy> jag sitter och lyssnar på richard stallman på RT
<MaxJezy> hardcore snubbe alltså
<Nafallo> sudo btrfs fi ba star -dconvert=raid10 -mconvert=raid10 /mnt ← that is all.
<MarkusDBX> MaxJezy: beror på vad man menar med hardcore. Han är både cool och sorglig på något sätt.
<MaxJezy> harcore menar jag att han går in för sin livsstil
<MaxJezy> vi ser alla andra sälja ut samtidigt som de pratar om att inte sälja ut.
<MaxJezy> vem vet, kanske de är en fasad bara.
<MarkusDBX> mja, livet är inte lätt. Folk önskar även att få fortplanta sig och bli älskade.
<MaxJezy> fler o fler leksaker lockar in opensource freedomfolket in i en inte allt för säker vagga.
<MaxJezy> sant
<MarkusDBX> vill du utveckla det där med leksakerna?
<MaxJezy> androids tex
<MaxJezy> linuxfolket vill gärna se google som the good guys
<MaxJezy> och blir lätt bekväma med deras tjänster
<MaxJezy> men pratar samtidigt om hur hemskt microsoft är
<MaxJezy> när de båda använder samma färger i sin flagg.
<lord4163> MaxJezy: Nej inget företag som bra, men tycker att Google gör bra tjänster, men nu börjar de väl allt mer senaste tiden.
<lord4163> MaxJezy: stänga* allt mer*
<MaxJezy> jag kör både microsoft och google tjänster
<lord4163> MaxJezy: Jag använder hotmail, det är ju svårt att byta, den har jag haft hela mitt liv :-)
<lord4163> men tycker att gmail e bättre
<MaxJezy> mitt sammarbete med gmail och outlook tar nog slut snart
<MaxJezy> mest för att de är så otroligt jävliga att ha och göra med numera
<MaxJezy> inte för att de spionerar osv
<lord4163> MaxJezy: Visst, väntar på Mailpile :-)
<MaxJezy> varje gång jag går in på youtube så ber de mig välja samma saker som jag redan valt.
<MaxJezy> nya youtubenamn osv.
<MaxJezy> klicka i telefonnummer
<MaxJezy> säkra mina mails.
<MaxJezy> osv.
<MaxJezy> fan ta dem.
<maxflax> :D
<maxflax> hur exekverar jag ett command från ett shell script och fångar upp svaret i en variabel som jag sedan skickar vidare till en annan grej?
<morten77> tja du behöver ju iofe inte spara svaret i en variabel för att använde resulatet i ett annan kommando
<morten77> om man vill använda svaret från kommando1 som parameter på kommando2 går det ju bra med backfnuttar... kommando2 `kommandon1`
<morten77> men jag kanske missförstod
<morten77> MarkusDBX: tror det vore bra om folk fortplantade sig lite mindre... kan de inte bli älskade ändå?
<morten77> MaxJezy: vad ska youtube med dina telefonnummer till... ingen normal människa ger väl ut det till dem?
<MaxJezy> google och youtube använder ju samma användarnamn osv
<morten77> jag tror jag gör ett nytt youtube konto varje gång jag lägger upp en video... det var ju ett bra tag sen sist iofs
<lord4163> maxflax: variable=$(commando) >> annan_program
<lord4163> maxflax: tror jag :P
<maxflax> lord4163, jepp hittade den lösningen innan :)
<maxflax> fungerar bra
<lord4163> maxflax: Okej :)
<einand> hej alla så barn och stora vuxna, eller stora barn och små vuxna
<MaxJezy> hj
<larsemil> andol: jag kör piwik ja!
<morten77> hej einand
<einand> hej morten77
<einand> morten77: vem är du, eller har jag glömt bort att jag träffat dig här förut?
<morten77> uhh... det var säkert ett halvår sen jag chattade här sist....
<Philip5> morten77: men vi är nog samma som är här fortfarande typ ;)
<morten77> fast sist vi pratade samtidigt här är juli 2012 säger mina logfiler... fan vad tiden går
<morten77> och nu är sommaren snart slut. eller om den redan är slut och det bara är jag som frenetiskt försöker låssas att det är sommar fortfarande
<Philip5> morten77: jag var och badade idag så helt slut är den inte
<morten77> kanske man skulle försöka hinna med en gång till ja. putta undan isflaken (eller ja det känns så) och hoppa i
<morten77> jag skulle vilja att den lokala badsjön hade en riktigt fetingstor doppvärmare man kan väma upp sjön med lite.
<morten77> eller värmeslingor i vattnet under bryggorna
<morten77> undrar hur mycket ström skulle krävas ..... säg värma upp 10x10 meter vatten 15°→25° stilla vatten och botten luttar 10° ner sådär och hålla den värmen i en halvtimme iaf
<realubot> Har NSA möjlighet att läsa krypterad trafik? Jösses, säger jag bara.
<realubot> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.521365/sakerhetsexperten--jag-ar-forbluffad
<morten77> dom tvingar de amerikanska bolagen att lägga in bakdörrar åt dem iaf...
<realubot> morten77: Jo.
<realubot> Så går det när man litar på ett kommunikationssystem som är skapat av Pentagon.
<realubot> Jag undrar vad NSA tycker om att jag tittar på Arga doktorn.
<MaxJezy> såg ni killen som mötte obama på motorvägen då?
<MaxJezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4jELFi556c
<MaxJezy> där har vi en sensationsnyhet
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-01
<ibm> jag har äntligen fått den trådbundna internet anslutningen att fungera, jag har updaterat och upgraderat alla program packet men wifi funkar fortfarande inte, kan någon hjälpa mig med att få wifi att fungera?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 14.04?
<ibm> jag har installerat xubuntu på nytt sen mindre än en vecka tillbaka
<ibm> som sagt version 14.04
<ibm> jag har äntligen fått den trådbundna internet anslutningen att fungera, jag har updaterat och upgraderat alla program packet men wifi funkar fortfarande inte, kan någon hjälpa mig med att få wifi att fungera?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 14.04?
<ibm> jag har installerat xubuntu på nytt sen mindre än en vecka tillbaka
<ibm> som sagt version 14.04
<ibm> jag har äntligen fått den trådbundna internet anslutningen att fungera, jag har updaterat och upgraderat alla program packet men wifi funkar fortfarande inte, kan någon hjälpa mig med att få wifi att fungera?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 14.04?
<ibm> jag har installerat xubuntu på nytt sen mindre än en vecka tillbaka
<ibm> som sagt version 14.04
<cHarNe2_> ibm: borde finnas någon bra guide på detta just för ubuntu tycker jag
<Barre> ibm: det är inte nödvädigt (faktum är att det är högst olämpligt) att upprepa sin fråga gång på gång, speciellt när det inte är någon som helst kommunikation i kanalen mellan tillfällerna du ställer frågan.
<Barre> ibm: med det sagt, vad är det för hårdvara (dator-modell, nätverkskort, wireless access point, etc.)
<Barre> ibm: fungerar det trådlösa nätverket med någon annan dator/mobiltelefon?
<Barre> ibm: vad står det i syslog? Loggas det något fel när du försöker ansluta.. etc.. etc..
<ePax> Någon mer som har android-problem med Google-Play tjänster som slaktar batteriet efter uppdateringen till Kitkat?
<ibm> jag har äntligen fått den trådbundna internet anslutningen att fungera, jag har updaterat och upgraderat alla program packet men wifi funkar fortfarande inte, kan någon hjälpa mig med att få wifi att fungera?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 14.04?
<ibm> jag har installerat xubuntu på nytt sen mindre än en vecka tillbaka
<ibm> som sagt version 14.04
<ibm> jag har äntligen fått den trådbundna internet anslutningen att fungera, jag har updaterat och upgraderat alla program packet men wifi funkar fortfarande inte, kan någon hjälpa mig med att få wifi att fungera?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 14.04?
<ibm> jag har installerat xubuntu på nytt sen mindre än en vecka tillbaka
<ibm> som sagt version 14.04
<Barre> ibm: jag bad dig tidigare att sluta spamma på detta sätt, dessutom så ställde jag några frågor till dig. Att svara på mina kompliterande frågor är helt valfritt, men du måste sluta spamma.
<ibm> Barre måste ha missat det
<ibm> Barre vad är det för frågor du ställde mig
<realubot> ibm: Jag föreslår att du följer min guide på sv. Ubuntu-forumet för att felsöka internetuppkopplingen.
<realubot> ibm: Det minsta du kan göra är att köra raden med kommandon och posta resultatet i pastebin här i kanalen.
<ibm> realubot jag har försökt köra guider utan något resultat
<realubot> ibm: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=450647#p450647
<ibm> realubot jag kan köra din guide också
<realubot> ibm: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<realubot> ibm: echo -e "sudo lshw --class network:\n\n$(sudo lshw -c network)\n\nlspci -nnn | grep Ethernet:\n\n$(lspci -nnn | grep Ethernet)\n\nlsusb:\n\n$(lsusb)\n\niwlist wlan0 scanning:\n\n$(iwlist wlan0 scanning)\n\nrfkill list:\n\n$(rfkill list)\n\nping -c 5 google.com:\n\n$(ping -c 5 google.com)\n\nhost google.com 8.8.8.8:\n\n$(host google.com 8.8.8.8)\n\nlsb_release -a:\n\n$(lsb_release -a)\n\nuname -a:\n\n$(uname -a)" 
<realubot> ibm: Titta under 1b här: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=450647#p450647
<realubot> ibm: Följ guiden och posta länken till pastebin här i kanalen så kanske någon kan hjälpa dig.
<Barre> realubot: snyggt!
<realubot> Barre: Tack tack.
<ibm> realubot detta verkar vara installerat sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<realubot> ibm: Då är det bara att kopiera och klistra in raden med kommandon i Terminalen och trycka Enter så ska du få en länk till pastebin som svar.
<ibm> realubot <realubot> ibm: echo -e "sudo lshw --class network:\n\n$(sudo lshw -c network)\n\nlspci -nnn | grep Ethernet:\n\n$(lspci -nnn | grep Ethernet)\n\nlsusb:\n\n$(lsusb)\n\niwlist wlan0 scanning:\n\n$(iwlist wlan0 scanning)\n\nrfkill list:\n\n$(rfkill list)\n\nping -c 5 google.com:\n\n$(ping -c 5 google.com)\n\nhost google.com 8.8.8.8:\n\n$(host google.com 8.8.8.8)\n\nlsb_release -a:\n\n$(lsb_release -a)\n\nuname -a:\n\n$(uname -a)
<ibm> " ska jag skriva in allt detta??
<Barre> copy/paste   som det står i guiden :)
<realubot> ibm: Precis som Barre säger. Läs under 1b i guiden.
<realubot> ibm: Dubbelklicka på raden med kommandon i guiden så markeras hela raden. Kopiera och klistra in i Terminalen.
<ibm> realubot jag får en sån här pil >
<ibm> realubot > ska jag skriva nåt efter den
<realubot> ibm: DÃ¥ har du inte kopierat och klistrat in raden ordentligt.
<ibm> realubot provar igen
<realubot> ibm: Jag har precis testat på min dator och raden med kommandon fungerar (vilket jag testade direkt efter att jag postat raden i guiden såklart).
<ibm> realubot hur får jag bort pilen så att jag kan prova detta igen
<realubot> ibm: Ctrl+C
<ibm> realubot http://paste.ubuntu.com/8206737/
<ibm> Barre http://paste.ubuntu.com/8206737/
<realubot> ibm: Tack.
<realubot> ibm: Misstänkt likt ditt problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1157359
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1157359 in network-manager-applet "network manager won't connec to any wifi-network Atheros AR5212" [Undecided,New]
<ibm> realubot kanske men jag använder senaste versionen
<realubot> Barre: Jag borde kanske lägga in lite sed/awk för att anonymisera den som kör kommandot men jag tror inte jag orkar det.
<ibm> realubot det som står där är en version för mer än 2 år
<realubot> Barre: T.ex. ESSIDs.
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet. Det är ett problem. Men det är inte säkert att problemet är löst bara för att det har gått 2 år. Enligt buggrapporten är det inte löst.
<ibm> realubot wifi funkar med live usb men inte efter installationen
<ibm> realubot jag har provat att installera om allt igen utan något resultat
<realubot> ibm: Har du testat det här: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166532&p=12751685#post12751685
<ibm> realubot ja
<ibm> realubot men sista raden funkade inte
<ibm> realubot alltså detta  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<realubot> ibm: Nej. Du måste ju göra allting.
<ibm> realubot jag använde nano istället för gedit
<realubot> ibm: Har du ändrat i GRUB?
<ibm> realubot jag har gjort allt
<realubot> Jag vet inte ens om GRUB ser likadant ut i *buntu 14+ som i 12+.
<ibm> realubot men denna sista rad funkade inte  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<realubot> ibm: Okej. Men eftersom ändringarna i Grub kräver omstart så har du knappast gjort det. Startat om datorn alltså. Men kontrollera att du har ändrat rätt i Grub så du inte får problem när du startar om *buntu.
<realubot> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ibm> realubot inte nu igår
<realubot> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<realubot> och det: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=force irqpoll noapictimer"
<realubot> Därefter måste du starta om datorn.
<realubot> Sedan modprobe ath5k
<ibm> realubot fick hjälp med detta igår
<realubot> Och resten av kommandona i gudien.
<realubot> ibm: Exakt samma guide?
<ibm> realubot ja exakt
<realubot> ibm: Vad får du för svar i Terminalen om du kör: cat /etc/default/grub | grep "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX"
<ibm> realubot han sa att jag skita i den sista raden och bara starta om
<realubot> Det tror jag inte är rätt för om du startar om så upphör ju modprobe att gälla.
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ cat /etc/default/grub | grep "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX"
<ibm> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<ibm> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=force irqpoll noapictimer"
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<realubot> ibm: Det ser rätt ut. Bra.
<realubot> ibm: Men gör så här nu (precis som jag säger):
<realubot> sudo modprobe ath5k
<realubot> Vad får du för svar?
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ sudo modprobe ath5k
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<ibm> ingen output
<realubot> ibm: Hm. Det är nog rätt. Sedan:
<realubot> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<realubot> Och därefter: service network-manager restart
<realubot> Vad händer? Fungerar wifi nu?
<ibm> realubot ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<ibm> realubot ingen output
<realubot> Och när du kör: service network-manager restart
<realubot> Vad får du då?
<ibm> realubot ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ service network-manager restart
<ibm> stop: Unknown job: network-manager
<ibm> start: Unknown job: network-manager
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<realubot> ibm: Okej. De har nog bytt ut den då. Skrev du kommandona rätt?
<ibm> realubot ja som ovan
<realubot> ibm: Om du klickar här: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tA2XaqEHuvg/T8OTR2EP0hI/AAAAAAAABAA/d_L7m3QFtiQ/s350/wireless-switch.png
<realubot> Ser du wifi då?
<realubot> Kan du aktivera wifi där?
<ibm> realubot nej det finns inget sånt
<ibm> realubot det är det som är själva problemet
<ibm> realubot det finns inte äns för det trådbundna men den funkar
<realubot> ibm: Mm, jag förstår. Det där i Grub. Ändrade du det igår eller nu?
<ibm> realubot och inget batteri heller
<realubot> ibm: D.v.s. har du startar om datorn efter att du ändrade det?
<ibm> realubot ja
<ibm> realubot igår och startade om men det hjälpte inte alls
<realubot> ibm: Det där med batteriindikatorn är exakt samma problem som personen i guiden hade så det stämmer in på problemet.
<realubot> ibm: Men jag tror vi måste köra något alternativ till network-manager som nog är Ubuntu-specifikt.
<realubot> ibm: Det gäller att hitta motsvarigheten i Xubuntu 14.04.
<realubot> ibm: Det sista kommandot som inte fungerar.
<realubot> ibm: Tänker jag på.
<ibm> realubot kan jag inte på något sätt kopiera det som fattas från live usb
<realubot> ibm:  sudo service network-manager restart
<realubot> Kör det.
<ibm> realubot som sagt den funkar perfekt innan installationen
<ibm> realubot ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ sudo service network-manager restart
<ibm> network-manager stop/waiting
<ibm> network-manager start/running, process 4603
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<ibm> realubot ska jag starta om
<realubot> Nej
<ibm> realubot aha ok
<realubot> ibm: Nej. Starta inte om nu.
<realubot> ibm: Ser du wifi här nu: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tA2XaqEHuvg/T8OTR2EP0hI/AAAAAAAABAA/d_L7m3QFtiQ/s350/wireless-switch.png
<ibm> realubot nej fortfarande inget där
<ibm> realubot varken den eller batteriet
<ibm> realubot inte äns klockan
<realubot> ibm: När du frågade om du skulle starta om så menade du datorn va? Inte network-manager?
<ibm> realubot fast klockan går att lägga
<ibm> realubot ja datorn
<realubot> ibm: Ser du inte ens nätverksikonen (ikonen med en pil upp och en pil ner) i panalen?
<ibm> realubot var det inte det kommandot gjorde
<realubot> ibm: Den de håller muspekaren på: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tA2XaqEHuvg/T8OTR2EP0hI/AAAAAAAABAA/d_L7m3QFtiQ/s350/wireless-switch.png
<ibm> realubot nej
<realubot> ibm: Kommandot startade om network-manager. Inte hela datorn.
<realubot> ibm: Starta inte om datorn.
<realubot> ibm: Okej. Men den ikonen ska du se även om wifi inte fungerar.
<ibm> realubot nej inte alls
<ibm> realubot den finns bara på live usb
<realubot> ibm: Kör: sudo apt-get install xfce4-indicator-plugin
<ibm> realubot varken pilar eller batteri inte äns klockan men den går nog lägga
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ sudo apt-get install xfce4-indicator-plugin
<ibm> Läser paketlistor... Färdig
<ibm> Bygger beroendeträd
<ibm> Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig
<ibm> xfce4-indicator-plugin is already the newest version.
<ibm> 0 att uppgradera, 0 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort och 0 att inte uppgradera.
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<realubot> ibm: Sedan lägger du till "Indicator Panel" i panelen.
<ibm> realubot hur menar du
<ibm> realubot vad ska jag lägga till
<realubot> ibm: Du kan lägga till saker i panelen. Som klockan t.ex. Lägg till "Indicator Panel"
<ibm> realubot aha ok
<realubot> ibm: https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_lSjTnDFuZ2k/TTMvvzqEbVI/AAAAAAAAAFU/ps6wEq0P2Qg/s1600/Screenshot+-+Sunday+16+January+2011+-+11%253A19%253A15++IST.png
<realubot> Så ska det se ut eller något.
<ibm> realubot ska jag lägga till klockan också
<ibm> realubot jag ser den där
<realubot> ibm: Strunta i klockan. Lägg till "Indicator Panel".
<ibm> realubot ja jag har lagt klockan också
<ibm> realubot wifi verkar funka nu
<ibm> realubot tusen tack
<ibm> realubot även om det var det där löjliga som fattades där
<ibm> realubot jag provar att ansluta
<ibm> realubot tusen tack
<realubot> ibm: Ingen orska. Kul att vi löste det. Jag vet inte om stegen i guiden på ubuntu-forumet (modprobe m.m.) är nödvändiga i Xubuntu 14+.
<realubot> ibm: Det kan vara så enkelt att du bara hade behövt installera xfce4-indicator-plugin för att sedan kunna lägga till "Indicator Panel" i panelen och ansluta till wifi.
<realubot> ibm: Alla stegen här kanske är onödiga i 14+: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166532&p=12751685#post12751685
<realubot> ibm: Det märker du om wifi slutar fungera efter omstart.
<realubot> ibm: Om wifi slutar fungera efter omstart så får du köra de tre sista raderna där varje gång du har startat om datorn.
<ibm> realubot jag provar starta om
<realubot> ibm: Gör så.
<ibm> realubot och se om allt funkar nu
<ibm> realubot wifi funkar
<ibm> realubot men varför är vissa grejer t. ex. knappar och meddelande på engelska jag vill ha allt på svenska
<realubot> ibm: Säg det. De kanske inte har översatt Indicator Panel till svenska.
<realubot> ibm: Eller är det så i andra delar av Xubuntu också?
<ibm> realubot andra delar också
<realubot> ibm: Testa att byta så att allt är på engelska, logga ut och in igen och byt sedan tillbaka till svenska, logga ut och in igen så kanske det fungerar.
<ibm> realubot kan man göra så att allt blir på svenska
<realubot> ibm: Jag vet inte. Det beror på om allt är översatt eller inte.
<realubot> ibm: Testa det som jag skrev. Fungerar inte det så vet jag inte.
<realubot> ibm: Folk översätter programmen. Om det finns saker i systemet som inte är översatta till svenska så gissar jag att du kommer att se engelska istället.
<realubot> ibm: En väldigt gammal post men den kanske gäller fortfarande: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=262908#p262908
<realubot> ibm: Daniels post menar jag. Inte den ovanför.
<realubot> ibm: Personer översätter program på sin fritid. De hinner inte alltid med allt. Xubuntu är inte lika högprioriterad som Ubuntu. Så det är inte omöjligt att vissa saker inte har översatts till svenska. Tyvärr.
<realubot> ibm: Ett alternativ är att du använder engelska överallt för då får du garanterat allt på samma språk. Dessutom lär du dig engelska på köpet om du inte redan kan det.
<ibm> realubot jag gick in på språkstöd
<ibm> realubot där fick jag ett meddelande att installera allt stöd på svenska
<ibm> realubot nu blir även gimp på svenska
<ibm> realubot det mesta verkar det
<ibm> realubot annars det var länge sen
<ibm> realubot hur är det??
<ibm> realubot nu när allt fixas
<ibm> realubot ububntu kubuntu lubuntu xubuntu alla varianter är det alltid problem vid uppgradering och installationer
<ibm> finns det något annat alternativ för adobe för video redigering
<ibm> och för adobe dreamweaver????
<andol> Är dreamweaver något folk fortfarande använder?
<ibm> finns det något annat alternativ för adobe för video redigering i linux???
<ibm> och för adobe dreamweaver i linux?
<ibm> andol vad finns det för alternativ?
<ibm> andol wordpress?
<einand> Wordpress kan du väl inte redigera video i?
<einand> Måste dock säga att Final Cut är riktigt najs att jobba i.
<ibm> einand istället för dreamweaver
<ibm> einand något video redigerings program i linux som är gratis
<einand> kvida, eller vad det heter
<Dvarjen> Tjena! Jag har stött på ett grymt problem :). När jag startar gnokii genom crontab så vägrar applikationen att köra genom alla instruktioner. Enligt strace så hinner den skriva AT\r\n till modemet och sedan hänger sig programmet när den ska läsa meddelandet från modemet.
<Dvarjen> men kör jag applikationen från terminalen så tuffar applikationen på som den ska.
<realubot> einand: Underskatta inte WordPress.
<realubot> einand: I nästa version kommer det gå att göra allt i WordPress som du kan i alla andra program tillsammans. T.o.m. operativsystemet går att ersätta med WP.
<realubot> einand: Nä, jag försökte bara vara rolig. Det gick så där.
<andol> realubot: Tror du blandar ihop WordPress med Emacs :)
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Jag har en skärm och varje gång jag vill väcka den från suspend så visar den ingenting
<peyam> Power lampan bara blinkar
<peyam> så jag måste stänga av datorn
<peyam> o starta den igen
<realubot> Hur länge ska peyam behöva vänta? Det gick hela 2 minuter från det att han ställde sista frågan innan han loggade ut. Varför svarade ni inte?
<realubot> andol: Ja Emacs kanske det är. ;)
 * realubot är orolig för ibms lina.
<realubot> ibm: Hur går det?
<realubot> ibm: Du verkar ha problem med din uppkoppling?
<ibm> realubot ja
<realubot> ibm: wifi?
<ibm> realubot jag fick starta om datorn
<ibm> realubot ja
<realubot> ibm: Okej. Stabilt nu?
<ibm> realubot wifi
<ibm> realubot verkar fungera nu
<ibm> realubot jag kanske ändrade det där i grub i onödan
<realubot> ibm: Okej. Annars kanske du behöver köra modprobe-kommandot m.m. varje gång du startar datorn.
<realubot> ibm: Om det fortsätter strula. Xubuntu kanske använder fel drivrutin.
<realubot> ibm: Lite skumt att wifi är instabilt och att det börjar fungera när du startar om datorn.
<realubot> ibm: Det kan vara så att du ändrade det där i Grub i onödan ja.
<realubot> ibm: Du kan alltid testa att ändra tillbaka.
<realubot> ibm: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ibm> realubot jag kanske borde ändra det tillbaka för att det ska fungera stabilt bra
<realubot> ibm: Ta bort allt mellan " och " här: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=force irqpoll noapictimer"
<realubot> Det ska se ut så här: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<ibm> realubot nej inte gedit utan nano
<realubot> ibm: Eller så beror det på att du inte har kört modprobe-kommandot, d.v.s. du ska ha det som det är i Grub.
<realubot> ibm: Spelar ingen roll om du använder Gedit eller Nano.
<ibm> realubot ok
<realubot> ibm: Det är bara två olika texteditorer.
<realubot> ibm: Gedit är grafisk och Nano är ncurses (eller vad det är).
<realubot> typ "Terminal"-gränssnitt.
<ibm> realubot har du kvar guiden
<ibm> realubot det fattas några tecken GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<ibm> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<ibm> obs fel
<realubot> Det ska inte stå någonting mellan " och ".
<ibm> realubot nej innan grub
<ibm> realubot fanns det något
<realubot> ibm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166532&p=12751685#post12751685
<realubot> ibm: Men som sagt det kan lika gärna vara så att wifi är instabilt för att du inte har kört modprobe sedan du startade om datorn.
<ibm> realubot men ska jag köra den varje gång jag startar om?
<realubot> ibm: Så om det fortsätter att vara instabilt efter at du gar ändrat tillbaka i Grub så rekommenderar jag att du ändrar tillbaka och kör modprobe ath5k m.m. varje gång du har startar datorn.
<ibm> realubot vad dåligt?
<realubot> ibm: Det går att lägga in så det körs automatiskt men det är onödigt om vi inte vet att det är det som behövs.
<realubot> ibm: Om ditt problem med wifi enbart var att panelen inte visade nätverksikonen så är det onödigt att ladda in en ny wifi-drivrutin i kärnan med modprobe.
<realubot> ibm: Så kör det manuellt tills du vet att det är där skon klämmer.
<ibm> realubot ok jag har ändrat tillbaka
<realubot> ibm: Okej. Starta om datorn några gånger under kvällen och se om wifi fungerar stabilt efter varje omstart.
<ibm> realubot ska jag köra resten av guiden eller
<realubot> ibm: Nej.
<realubot> ibm: Det räcker att du ändrar i Grub och startar om datorn.
<ibm> realubot hur skriver jag om detta för xubuntu service network-manager restart
<ibm> realubot service network-manager restart det var nånting du hittade istället
<ibm> xubuntu
<ibm> obs fel
<ibm> realubot alltså sista raden där
<ibm> realubot i guiden
<ibm> realubot är du kvar här?
<ibm> realubot jag vågar inte starta om annars?
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Har Ubuntu officiellt slutat tillverka iso-filer för DVD-skivor?
<Umeaboy> Jag sökte, men kunde inte hitta på sunet's FTP-server.
<realubot> ibm: Du ska ha sudo framför service network-maanger restart.
<realubot> Tror jag man måste ha.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: dom finns nog ännu närmare dig, uppe på Ubuntu-spegeln i Umeå
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Är inte så kunnig på Ubuntu-strukturen vad gäller mappar.......
<HeMan> Umeaboy: enklast är att gå till ubuntu.com och välja download
<realubot> Umeaboy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<HeMan> Umeaboy: om du hellre vill ta den direkt från ACC så är den här, http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.1/release/
<realubot> Umeaboy: Sponsringen är frivillig.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: dock är det bara 64-bitars-versioner dom speglat
<Umeaboy> OK.
<realubot_> ibm: Hur går det?
<ibm> realubot firefox stängs av efter en stund när jag ladder ner grejer från hotmail
<ibm> realubot men wifi funkar bättre när den bryts är det bara att ansluta till wifi igen
<realubot_> ibm: Det låter som om du har instabilt wifi.
<realubot_> ibm: Tror du behöver följa guiden igen och sedan köra modprobe-kommandot m.m. igen också.
<realubot_> ibm: Hela guiden.
<ibm> realubot nej jag har ju tagit bort den där onödiga raden i grub
<realubot_> ibm: wifi ska inte brytas så. Det är något knas. Jag misstänker drivrutinen. Därför ska du följa guiden.
<realubot_> ibm: Hur är det med batteriindikatorn? Fungerar den?
<realubot_> ibm: Det är inte säkert att den raden var onödig. Du har inte ett stabilt wifi.
<ibm> realubot batteriet funkar
<ibm> realubot jo då
<ibm> realubot innan blev jag tvungen att starta om
<realubot_> ibm: Det var en chansning att ta bort den. Jag tror det var fel att göra det. Du får skriva in den igen och följa resten av guiden också. Sedan får du köra modprobe-kommandot m.m. varje gång du har startat eller startat om datorn.
<ibm> realubot nu behöver jag bara ansluta
<ibm> realubot det är bättre än att starta om datorn
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-02
<senate> heh windowsusers, dom är nöjda bara det fungerar någorlunda
<MarkusDBX> lite som mac users =)
<Sp00kan> Dock vet ju vi mac users att allt fungerar till 110%.
<MarkusDBX> Spookan: mja, beror på vad man menar med fungerar, det är inte lätt att ändra sånt man stör sig på i t.ex. den enda window managern.
 * MarkusDBX kör mac och ubuntu med i3wm i synergy.
<Spookan> MarkusDBX: Ok, ja jag stör ju mig inte på den så varför ändra den.
<MarkusDBX> nej dåså =)  jag blir iaf ofta arg på min mac. svårt att tweaka saker, och lyckas man så brickas det garanterat i nästa os x.
<MarkusDBX> homebrew är trevligt, men native pakethantering vore trevligare
<MarkusDBX> även att macen ofta gör kaos av placeringen av fönster om man kopplar in en extra skärm eller proj...
<MarkusDBX> </rant>
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> Spookan: men t.ex att byta mellan två fönster i samma program. går inte med alt tab.
<Spookan> larsemil: Alt tab är inte det en Windows grej?
<larsemil> hur byter du mellan fönster då?
<Spookan> Minimerar och maximerar så klart.
<larsemil> i rest my case. funkar inte för mig. går för segt.
<Spookan> Det är ju halva nöjet, anden i flaskan.
<Spookan> Och vill du byta som i Windows, så kan jag ju tipsa om Cmd tab.
<larsemil> ah är det jag tänker på
<larsemil> funkar ändå inte lika som i alla andra operativsystem i hela världen
<larsemil> jag har kört en hel del osx
<Spookan> Ok, ja själv använder jag ju inte det, så för mig kvittar det.
<larsemil> grunt watch
<larsemil> oj. fel fönster
<einand> osx har rejält fin cmd+tab funktion
<einand> shift+tab om du vill tabba innom samma fönster
<larsemil> jag blev aldrig kompis med den
<Barre> kompis med compiz då?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<OlaMorgan> Ingen realubot?
<Spookan> Ingen här som spelar CS:GO?
<OlaMorgan> Var fan är realubot-jäveln?
<Spookan> OlaMorgan: Han är väl upptagen med annat?
<OlaMorgan> Morr...
<HeMan> hmm, min stationära hemma kör redan Ubuntu 14.10, men när ska man byta på laptopen?
<HeMan> borde egentligen börja om med en ny installation och köra btrfs på /
<HeMan> nu kör jag det bara på /home och /var
<Spookan> Själv kör jag exfat + kryptering på min.
<HeMan> krypterat och komprimerat btrfs kör jag
<einand> jag körde btrfs ett tag, men har förlite ram för att njuta av det
<HeMan> huh?
<HeMan> zfs med dedup är riktigt minneshungrigt, men jag har aldrig hört att btrfs ska vara det
<einand> HeMan: sorry du har helt rätt, var zfs jag körde, inte btrfs
<Amoz> btrfs <3
<maxjezy> vad skiljer en pentium från en i3:a tex?
<maxjezy> köpte en dator med pentium quadcore 2.4 ghz
<maxjezy> vad skiljer det från en i3:a med quadcore?
<xfkoiggdj> Pentium är numera nyspråk för "skit".
<xfkoiggdj> Som Celeron.
<senate> i3 är väl också pentium? :D
<MarkusDBX> maxjezy: det är omöjligt att veta vad som skiljer man måste kolla benchmarks för specifik cpu modell, geekbench har riktigt bra sådana.
<MarkusDBX> maxjezy: varje pentium modell är unik, vissa är riktigt vassa, och absolut inte skit som xfkoiggdj påstår.
<senate> For starters, the Pentium only has 3MB of L3 cache memory while the i3 has 4MB. More cache directly translates to lesser main memory accesses, which is much slower compared to cache memory. Controllers on the Pentium are also slower compared to those found on the i3. The memory controller of the i3 supports 1066Mhz and 1333Mhz modules while the Pentium would supports 1066Mhz and would automatically scale down the 1333Mhz module you put in. This is also the case
<MarkusDBX> fördelen med geekbench är att man ser exakt vilka beräkningar en processor är stark/svag inom.
<senate> celeronprocessorerna var inga höjdare dock
<MarkusDBX> senate: finns vissa bra där med
<MarkusDBX> celeron, pentium, i3, i5, i7 är bara varumärken.
<MarkusDBX> cpumodell och benchmarks är det enda man kan gå på.
<senate> sant, men de flesta celeron var i den nedre prisklassen och man får vad man betalar för
<senate> klart det bara är varumärken men stor skillnad på celeron och i7processorer
<MarkusDBX> frågan är alltid vad man behöver. steg 1 är att ta reda på det. behöver man t.ex. bra multitrådad flyttalsprestanda eller enkeltrådad integerprestanda?
<senate> man vill alltid ha det bästa så frågan är mer vad plånboken klarar av :)
<senate> finns ingen som behöver en ferrari men många vill ha det :)
<MarkusDBX> ferrarin är en bra liknelse för den tar inte mycket last
<senate> MarkusDBX: :D
<andol> En Scan-lastbil ska det va :)
<MarkusDBX> tja den cpu man behöver, behöver man mycket realtidsprestanda, kanske t.om. en powerpc eller power7 är rätt val.
<maxjezy> MarkusDBX: datorn åker tillbaka till elgiganten iaf
<maxjezy> en knapp som sitter snett, måndagsex
<maxjezy> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/datorer-tillbehor/barbar-dator/HP11N020EO/hp-pavilion-x360-11-n020eo-11-6-barbar-dator-rod
<maxjezy> denna dator är det jag köpte
<MarkusDBX> happ, trevlig annars
<MarkusDBX> verkar vara en väldigt långsam cpu i den ser jag nu
<MarkusDBX> en q6600 eller en macbook från 2008 är snabbare
<maxjezy> ah, jaja, tur att det är öppet köp
<MarkusDBX> bra för dig
<maxjezy> den är skitsnygg så det var lite det jag gick på
<maxjezy> sen är det beats ljud i den
<maxjezy> om det är bra vet ja inte men
<maxjezy> MarkusDBX: http://www.elgiganten.se/product/datorer-tillbehor/barbar-dator/LE59423900/lenovo-ideapad-z50-70-15-6-barbar-dator-svart
<maxjezy> är denna bättre?
<senate> lite offtopic kanske men är det någon som har koll på vilken som är den bästa opensource webshopen idag?
<senate> funderar på magento eller wordpress med något addon typ woocommerce
<senate> någon kanske har administrerat något annat ni vill tipsa om? :)
<saba> senate: ehandel.se kan nog ge något
<MarkusDBX> senate: beror helt på vilka krav du har
<senate> MarkusDBX: vill ha något som är enkelt. kommer ha få produkter och kanske bara 2-3 kategorier
<MarkusDBX> senate: då ska du iaf inte köra magento
<MarkusDBX> senate: opencart eller woocommerce kanske är vettigt då.. ja
<MarkusDBX> eller att helt enkelt inte ha en webbutik, och bara sälja på blocket eller tradera.
<MarkusDBX> finns även en del hostade lösningar där man betalar per månad
<senate> ska prova opencart
<senate> osCommerce är inget o ha längre eller?
<senate> det har väl iofs aldrig varit så enkelt heller
<senate> men opencart ser ut att va något liknande jag söker
<MarkusDBX> det är en stor skillnad i fokus på dom enkla och avancerade systemen.  om du inte kan ändra någon minimal detalj eller köp flöde i en stor butik kanske du förlorar massor av pengar, därför är dom stora butikerna väldigt anpassningsbara på gott och ont.
<MarkusDBX> dom små, där får man stå ut med lite skit, och att vissa saker kan vara svåra att ändra.
<senate> har ganska goda kunskaper o html o php så med lite fulhack brukar det lösa sig :)
<MarkusDBX> även om du har stora kunskaper, så är det aldrig en god idé att uppfinna hjul
<MarkusDBX> att pimpa ett mindre system att klara av avancerade saker är kostsamt.
<peyam> Hej
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-03
<ibm> varför kan jag inte hitta firestarter?
<ibm> har den tagits bort
<ibm> eller ändrat namn kanske
<ibm> finns det något annat alternativ istället för den???
<jscvidsfsi> realubot: Vakna!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> god morgon HeMan, vilken härlig dag!
<HeMan> Visst är det!
<jscvidsfsi> Jävla skitdag.
<HeMan> själv så använder jag Barres favoritknapp i dag: delete
<HeMan> rensar gamla mail
<Barre> \o/
 * einand har en mac, så jag har ingen deleteknapp
<larsemil> alltså, mac.
<larsemil> osX / safari packar automatiskt upp zipfiler man laddar ner. VARFÖR VILL MAN HA DET SÅ!
<einand> Stäng av det då
<larsemil> inte min dator
<einand> då får du gnälla på ägaren till datorn
<Barre> om ett OS packar upp zip-files i sin default-konfiguration så är det så OS:et gör i de allra flesta installationer. Precis som om att GUI ersätter och inte kopierar filer när man "kopierar" en map till en annan, det innebär att produkten är "broken by design". Trist att gnälla på användaren då.
<Barre> detta är dock en högst subjektiv inställning
<larsemil> Barre: BLI MIN!
<realubot> Firefox nya context menu? Bra eller anus?
<realubot> Mer intuitivt att ha ikoner för backward/forward än att ha text i lista.
<realubot> Det är nog ett steg i rätt riktning tror jag. Bra blir mitt svar.
<yarre> Nån som har en aning om hur man kan ha 2 skärmar med nvidia utan att drivrutinen sätter grafikkortet i 3D/prestanda läge?
<larsemil> yarre: varför vill du inte det? väldigt nyfiken
<yarre> varför jag vill att grafikkort inte ska va 40 grader varmare o ha en fläkt igång på 5000 rpm..  ja du
<yarre> larsemil:
<yarre> http://www.getboxer.com/android-friends/
<einand> någon som provat glusterfs?
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-04
<ibm> Varje gång jag startar om datorn är jag tvungen att aktivera /swap partitionen på nytt, med hjälp av gparted, hur kan jag fixa detta?
<ibm> xubuntu Jag använder xubuntu?
<Barre> ibm: klistra in innehållet i filen /etc/fstab på en pastebin och klistra länken här
<Barre> ähh.. han försvann
<MarkusDBX> Funderar på att sluta med raid 1, i mina servers och istället köra glusterfs och ha två servers utan raid, som blir ett virtuellt raid1, låter det vettigt? Tanken är att ha ett "raid 1" som är både i olika datahallar, samt skyddat mot andra typer av fel, som t.ex. moderkortsfel osv.
<Barre> MarkusDBX: det beror på många faktorer för att avgöra om det är "vettigt" eller inte :), det är helt klart möjligt. Personligen tycker jag att volym och disk är oftast så billigt och värdet på det som ligger där är oftast så värdefullt så att köra utan raid är oftast är dumsnålt
<Barre> men det ena utesluter inte det handra, köra raid på varje nod som i sin tur kör glusterfs mellan noderna..
<MarkusDBX> Barre: jo raid + glusterfs är ju väldigt säkert.
<MarkusDBX> Barre: annars då, har du testat glusterfs någon gång?
<Barre> MarkusDBX: ja, jag har till och med lyckats få en splitbrain i glusterfs så att hela KVM-klustret krashade vilket resulterade i 13h nertid och en hel natt utan sömn...
<Barre> numera kör jag inte glusterfs =)
<MarkusDBX> Barre: låter lite hemskt. det vill man ju inte vara med om. Verkar glusterfs inte moget, eller vad är din uppfattning?
<Barre> glusterfs är mycket bra, väldigt komplext och mycket kontroll. Det går m.a.o att göra hur fel som helst, det var det som orsakade mitt problem. Jag gjorde ett handhavande fel vid en kernel-uppdatering som stoppade miljön. I den paniken som uppstod då lyckades jag göra ytterligare ett fel (av slarv) som orsakade splitbrain. Det var alltså inte något fel i glusterfs (annat än att det kanske är lite för kraftfullt för någon som inte är ...
<Barre> ... riktigt 100% påläst) :)
 * Barre känner sig ödmjuk
<MarkusDBX> jo jag känner lite så också. Abstraktionslager i många lager är bra och har en poäng, men det blir snabbt komplext för en dödlig. Samtidigt vill man ju ha den där optimala egenuppsatta lagringslösningen. I mitt fall automatisk (raid-1 liknande) offsite synk.
<Barre> sen är det ju kul också, det får man inte glömma
<MarkusDBX> nä så klart =)
<MarkusDBX> törs man fråga om du kör någon kontrollpanel för kvmklustret? proxmox?  själv kör jag några kvm servers, men kör bara virt-manager.
<larsemil> tror han kör ovirt eller något sånt
<Barre> MarkusDBX: jag körde proxmox först, migrerade över till oVirt+glusterfs. Nu kör jag fortfarande oVirt (men utan glusterfs) och har i min todo-lista att migrera över till ren kvm med virsh och virt-manager
<Barre> mest för att det är sköj
<Barre> oVirt har en helt överlägsen nätverkdel i jämförelse med "vanilj-kvm" och proxmox dock. Den kommer jag sakna
<MarkusDBX> ah intressant. men du tänker migrera från ovirt alltså?  jo nätverkskontrollerna i virt-manager och terminalen lämnar ju en del att önska.
<Barre> MarkusDBX: kolla längst ner på denna sida så ser du hur nätverkskonfigurationen ser ut i ovirt, att skapa ett VLAN är sjukt enkelt också http://www.ovirt.org/Features/Design/Network/SetupNetworks
<Barre> drag & drop even
<MarkusDBX> avis
<MarkusDBX> varför migrera från ovirt då?
<Barre> jag saknar virsh, har saknat det sen jag började med proxmox
<yarre> Barre: checkat SmartOS?
<David-A> ''qemu -cdrom smartos-latest.iso -m 512'' klagar "long mode not supported"
<delhage> kör du på 32-bitars?
<David-A> 32 bit vm på 64 bit värd
<yarre> smartos lär ju inte boota i 32 bitars läge :P
<ibm> Varje gång jag startar om datorn är jag tvungen att aktivera /swap partitionen på nytt, med hjälp av gparted, hur kan jag fixa detta?
<ibm> xubuntu Jag använder xubuntu?
<ibm> Varje gång jag startar om datorn är jag tvungen att aktivera /swap partitionen på nytt, med hjälp av gparted, hur kan jag fixa detta?
<ibm> xubuntu Jag använder xubuntu?
<David-A> ibm: du behöver inte geparted. du kan aktivera swap med kommandot swapon
<David-A> ibm: vill du att det ska aktiveras automatisk när du startar datorn, så definiera vilken partition som ska vara swap i /etc/fstab
<ibm> David-A ja jag vill att den ska aktiveras automatisk varje gång jag startar om datorn hur fixar jag det då?
<ibm> David-A annars är jag tvungen att använda gparted för att aktivera /swap partitionen /swap?
<David-A> ibm: som sagt, du kan lägga till en rad om swap i filen /etc/fstab
<ibm> David-A hur gör man det?
<David-A> ibm: exakt vad som ska stå där beror bl.a på vilken partition det är
<ibm> David-A /dev/sda5 är swap partitionen alltså /dev/sda5?
<David-A> ibm: hur brukar du göra för att ändra i textfiler i systemet? brukar du använda "sudo -e" ?
<ibm> David-A menar du med typ nano?
<ibm> David-A jag gjorde något med nano förut men jag fick hjälp här?
<David-A> ibm: man kan redigere systemfiler med nano om man kör nano med sudo "sudo nano filnamn". men man kan använda bara sudo "sudo -e filnamn"
<David-A> ibm: alla partitioner har ett linux dev-namn /dev/xxx t.ex /dev/sda5. alla partitioner har också ett uuid-namn, t.ex. UUID=7084652a-1648-4aa5-9e2d-63eb6447fca9
<ibm> David-A menar du att jag ska skriva typ sudo nano /etc/fstab eller sudo -e nano /etc/fstab?
<David-A> ibm: om man vill kan man ge partitioner en etikett (label) t.ex. LABEL=swap
<David-A> ibm: såg du inte vad jag skrev?  "sudo nano filnamn" alternativt "sudo -e filnamn"
<ibm> David-A ok den öppnades vad ska jag ändra i den?
<David-A> ibm: det beror på. har du extern hårddisk?
<Linda^> Morrn
<ibm> David-A nej hela linux systemet sitter på en intern hårddisk, dock har jag ett extar usb minne i, behöver jag i så fall ta bort den?
<David-A> Kväll
<ibm> David-A obs skrev fel
<ibm> David-A nej hela linux systemet sitter på en intern hårddisk, dock har jag ett extra usb minne i, behöver jag i så fall ta bort den
<David-A> ibm: om man har extern hårddisk som ibland är i när man startar o ibland inte, så finns risk att /dev/sda5 inte är sda5 utan sdb5 eller nåt annat ibland. då är det bättre att age uuid el label än /dev/xxx
<David-A> ibm: vad som är i medan du ändrar i /etc/fstab spelar ingen roll
<David-A> ibm: vad som kan vara i när du startar kan spela roll för vad du ska skriva i /etc/fstab
<ibm> David-A nej som sagt allt som har med linux systemet att göra sitter intern även swap partitionen alltså
<David-A> ibm: det spelar ingen roll om det har med linux att göra. tror jag. frågan är om du har en löstagbar extern hårddisk
<ibm> David-A nej bara ett usb minne som sitter i ibland alltså när jag startar om datorn
<ibm> David-A men den vill jag inte använda som swap partition
<David-A> ibm: usb minnen får ju /dev/sdX-namn precis som hårddiskar. men vi kan hoppas/gissar/antar att det inte ska störa. annars får du ändra /etc/fstab senare om det behövs
<ibm> David-A ok
<David-A> ibm: två frågor innan vi går vidare. finns det redan nån rad i /etc/fstab där det står ordet swap nånstans på raden?
<ibm> David-A ja
<David-A> ibm: visar kommandot ''swapon -s'' om det redan finns en aktiv swap-partition?
<ibm> David-A hur var det man gjorde pastebinit så att du kan se?
<David-A> ibm: har du kommandot "pastebinit"? i så fall kommandot ''pastebinit /etc/fstab''
<David-A> ibm: alternativt gå till en av många pastebin-sajter o klipp o klistra in informationen du vill delge
<ibm> David-A http://paste.ubuntu.com/8254442/
<David-A> ibm: swap-raden som börjar "#UUID=3b5b3ef3-3e07-4069-a6bb-73cddbf800c6" är inte aktiv efter som den är ut-kommenterad (#). den är troligen /dev/sda5 enl kommantaren ovanför.
<David-A> ibm: raden "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0" borde aktivera en swap när du startar datorn
<David-A> ibm: vad säger ''swapon -s'' ?
<ibm> David-A ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ swapon -s
<ibm> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<David-A> ibm: ingenting alltså
<ibm> David-A nej bara det som står här ovan
<David-A> ibm: då är frågan vad som händer med "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0" o vad den kommer ifrån
<ibm> David-A kan man inte bara ändra den till /dev/sda5 som blir /swap
<David-A> ibm: nej, inte ändra.
<David-A> ibm: vill du lägga till en swap, lägg till.
<ibm> David-A nej jag vill bara ha en
<ibm> David-A alltså /dev/sda5 som blir /swap
<David-A> ibm: ja, men cryptswap-raden är för nåt annat, som kanske inte funkar.
<David-A> ibm. lägg till en rad för /dev/sda5
<David-A> ibm: men det finns redan en rad för /dev/sda5, men den är utkommenterad
<David-A> ibm: det är den som börjar "#UUID=3b5b3ef3-3e07-4069-a6bb-73cddbf800c6 none  swap"
<ibm> David-A varför är den utkommenterad?
<David-A> ibm: jag vet inte. vet inte du?
<ibm> David-A nej men när datorn startas om står det något som inte funkar med just /dev/mapper/cryptswap1?
<David-A> ibm: innan du tar bort kommentartecknet # så kolla att /dev/sda5 verkligen fortfarande har det uuid som anges där
<ibm> David-A hur kan jag ta reda på uuid?
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-05
<ibm> David-A vad har den alltså /dev/sda5 för uuid /dev/sda5?
<David-A> ibm: ''ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid'' o se vilken uuid som pekar på sda5
<David-A> ibm: (fast det borde finnas ett smartare sätt att se uuid för en device)
<David-A> ibm: (t.ex ''sudo blkid /dev/sda5'' )
<ibm> David-A ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<ibm> /dev/sda5: UUID="d6502e1c-c4df-40e6-a569-4e1a5cfc1f8d" TYPE="swap"
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<David-A> ibm: det är inte samma uuid som står på den ut-kommenterade swap-raden i /etc/fstab
<ibm> David-A den verkar inte vara samma
<ibm> David-A nej
<David-A> ibm: kommentare över säger att den uuid'n är för sda5 under installationen
<David-A> ibm: uuid'n har ändrats sedan dess. har du installerat andra linuxar på andra partitioner sedan dess? (dual boot)
<David-A> ibm: eller kopierat systempartitionen från en hårddisk till en annan?
<ibm> David-A nej men jag har windows parallellt men det hade jag innan linux så
<ibm> David-A nej samma hårddisk
<David-A> ibm: prova att återanvända den ut-kommenterade raden. ändra UUID= till det som sda5 är just nu, o ta bort # i början
<ibm> David-A det var för en vecka sen jag installerade xubuntu så det är den senaste xubuntu versionen
<ibm> David-A kan du posta något länk för att veta exakt vad du menar
<David-A> ibm: raden som är
<David-A> #UUID=3b5b3ef3-3e07-4069-a6bb-73cddbf800c6 none            swap    sw              0       0
<David-A> ibm: ändra till
<David-A> UUID=d6502e1c-c4df-40e6-a569-4e1a5cfc1f8d none            swap    sw              0       0
<David-A> ibm: (antal mellanslag är oviktigt, bara det är minst ett mellanslag där det ska vara mellanslag)
<David-A> ibm: (d.v.s du ändrar uuid-värdet och tar bort "#")
<ibm> David-A ok och sen?
<ibm> David-A ska jag ta bort/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0?
<ibm> David-A obs fel
<ibm> David-A ska jag ta bort /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0?
<David-A> ibm: jag vet inte var den kommer från. den verkar misslyckas o ger ett felmeddelande. men det stör troligen inte systemet. låt den vara kvar så länge.
<ibm> David-A ok vad ska jag göra nu då?
<David-A> ibm: när du sparat den ändrade /etc/fstab så ge kommandot ''swapon -a''
<ibm> David-A ska jag inte ta bort något # som du sa tidigare?
<David-A> ibm: jag trodde du gjort det. ändrade *en* rad som jag beskrev för 12 minuter sedan
<ibm> David-A nej du skulle förklara
<David-A> ibm: raden som är
<ibm> David-A trodde jag eftersom det blev mycket på en gång
<David-A> #UUID=3b5b3ef3-3e07-4069-a6bb-73cddbf800c6 none            swap    sw              0       0
<David-A> ibm: ändra till
<David-A> UUID=d6502e1c-c4df-40e6-a569-4e1a5cfc1f8d none            swap    sw              0       0
<David-A> ibm: (antal mellanslag är oviktigt, bara det är minst ett mellanslag där det ska vara mellanslag)
<ibm> David-A den har jag gjort
<David-A> ibm: (d.v.s du ändrar uuid-värdet och tar bort "#")
<ibm> David-A den andra som var utkommenterad?
<David-A> ibm: nej, allt på en rad, ändra inga andra rader
<ibm> David-A för raden # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation?
<David-A> ibm: nej, det är en riktig kommentar. det är text till en människa, inte till datorn
<ibm> David-A aha så den är meningslös för datorn
<ibm> David-A ok jag har sparat den
<ibm> David-A vad ska jag skriva nu
<David-A> ibm: som jag skrev för 10 minuter sen: ''swapon -a''
<ibm> David-A ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ swapon -a
<ibm> swapon: /dev/sda5: open failed: Åtkomst nekas
<ibm> swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: stat failed: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<David-A> ibm: hmm, man kanske måste göra ''sudo swapon -a''
<ibm> David-A ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ sudo swapon -a
<ibm> swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: stat failed: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<David-A> ibm: bra, kolla nu med ''swapon -s'' för att se aktiva swappar
<ibm> David-A ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$ swapon -s
<ibm> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<ibm> /dev/sda5                               partition	979928	0	-1
<ibm> ibm@IBM-ThinkPad-R51e:~$
<David-A> ibm: klart
<David-A> ibm: när du startar datorn gör den själv swapon -a och du får ovanstående swap
<ibm> David-A ok så nu kommer den att aktiveras automatisk när jag startar om datorn?
<ibm> David-A och den andra som inte funkar kommer väl inte ställa till med nåt?
<David-A> ibm: inte vad jag vet. det verkar funka, men felmeddelandet är lite fult, så du får väl undersöka vad det är o om du behöver det
<David-A> ibm: har du installerat med kryptering av hårddisk el mapp?
<ibm> David-A /home eller hemkatalogen har jag installerat med kryptering
<ibm> David-A är det den som inte funkar?
<ibm> David-A alternativet fick jag vid installationen
<David-A> ibm: vet inte, men låt cryptswap1 i fstab vara som den är, så vi inte stör nåt
<ibm> David-A är min /home eller hemkatalog krypterat nu?
<David-A> ibm: vet inte
<ibm> David-A ok
<ibm> David-A tusen tack för hjälpen
<David-A> ibm: vet du nåt sätt så det blir roligare att lägga passians i Klondike?
<ibm> David-A konstigt att partitionen inte blev aktiverat automatiskt vid installationen
<David-A> ja
<ibm> David-A trots att jag valde det montering
<ibm> David-A vad är passians i klondike?
<ibm> David-A vad menar du?
<David-A> kortspel: meny > spel > aisleriot solitare
<ibm> David-A aha
<ibm> David-A jag är tyvärr inte typen som spelar mycket spel
<David-A> lyckos dej
<ibm> David-A men krångel med windows kan jag fixa
<ibm> David-A i alla fall allt som är grafiskt
<ibm> David-A och vissa grejer via kommando tolken
<peyam> Hej
<David-A> hej peyam!
<peyam> grabbar. när jag kör sensor så for jag en output jag inte fattar. vad är dem första två
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8254911/
<ibm> David-A skulle windows byta kärna till linux och ta bort windows registret skulle den vara enklast och att föredra framför andra os
<peyam> då blir den inte windows jo. tänk på alla program som inte är cross platform.
<ibm> David-A ok
<David-A> ibm: men hur byter du skrivbordsmiljö i windows? typ mellan gnome, unity, xfce, mate, cinnamon, openbox, ...
<ibm> David-A tusen tack för hjälpen
<ibm> David-A de skulle typ ha eget
<David-A> ibm: de *har* eget, men hur byter du?
<ibm> David-A som mac os som bygger på unix
<ibm> David-A när mac bytte kärna blev de stabila
<David-A> ibm: aha, du menar windows, fast utan windows kärna, o utan windows skrivbord o utan windows fönsterhantering.
<David-A> ibm: kvar blir typ internet explorer :)
<ibm> David-A för att windows ska bli mer stabilt
<ibm> David-A och få bort den dumma windows registret
<ibm> David-A sen kommer de givetvis behålla allt annat
<peyam> tkr windows fungerar bra
<peyam> hade linux vart lika populär som windows skulle den vara katastrof
<peyam> David-A: fick du den här ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8254911/
<peyam> kan du förklara vilken e cpu temperaturen, sånt?
<David-A> peyam: vet inte, men om du har en cpu med 2 core så låter core1 o core2 som cpu-relaterat
<peyam> acpitz-virtual-0
<peyam> Adapter: Virtual device
<peyam> temp1:        +42.0°C  (crit = +83.0°C)
<peyam> temp2:        +43.0°C  (crit = +126.0°C)
<peyam> den då
<David-A> vet inte
<David-A> peyam: min ser ut så här så jag behöver inte gissa så mycket http://paste.ubuntu.com/8255068/
<ibm> vad skriver ni in för att få dessa olika värden?
<peyam> hur kmr det sig att jag inte har så mkt info på min moderkort. Har ju en bra Lenovo
<peyam> ibm: sudo apt-get install lm-sensor
<peyam> sen kör du sudo sensors-detect   ( i senaste versionen behöver du ej göra detta)
<peyam> sen kör du bara sensors  i terminalen
<ibm> vad dåligt att den inte följer med som standard
<David-A> ibm: om du har xfce kan du installera xfce4-sensors-plugin så får du Sensors i system-menyn
<peyam> conky är bäst
<peyam> ibm: det behövs egentligen inte.
<ibm> jag kan ju se grafiska värden på cpu minne och liknande
<peyam> ibm: Jag har OCD df håller jag koll på temperaturen o RAM och allt annat
<ibm> så jag kan lägga till bara från panelen
<David-A> barn, vad gör ni uppe så här sent?
<ibm> onödigt att ha så mycket program som bevakar
<ibm> vad gör du uppe?
<David-A> ok, fortsätt göra, vad det nu är ni gör, jag drar mej tillbaka
<ibm> menar inget illa
<ibm> bara undrar också
<David-A> ibm: jag vet :)
<ibm> vissa här tror jag jobbar sent är du en sån?
<ibm> eller sitter du hemma som jag?
<David-A> sitter hemma, men det börjar bli sent
<ibm> snart tidigt
<David-A> gonatt
<ibm> ok godnatt
<peyam> orka
<peyam> man skall vara uppe sent
<ibm> vad gör du uppe
<peyam> inte mkt
<peyam> borde börja skriva en rapport
<ibm> hemma eller på jobbet
<peyam> hemma
<peyam> du?
<ibm> hemma också
<peyam> e du ny på kanalen?
<ibm> inte riktigt kommit och gått faktiskt
<peyam> jaha okej :)
<peyam> ny med linux?
<ibm> nu senaste veckan har jag varit här mycket
<peyam> det finns kunniga trevliga linuxare här
<ibm> men typ för mindre än 1 år var jag också här och även sen ubuntu 5.10
<peyam> hmm trevligt
<ibm> fast terminalen är inte min grej
<peyam> man lär sig. det e samma sak som upprepas
<peyam> nu har allt blit så  automatiserad..så allt går väldigt fort framåt
<ibm> ubuntu 5.10 var riktigt kass om du kommer ihåg det
<peyam> min första ubuntu var 8 någonting
<peyam> tror jag. men jag fattade knappt ngt förrän ubuntu 11
<ibm> ubuntu ska vara  enkelt,  det var själva tanken, men den är allt ifrån enkelt
<peyam> nu är det superenkelt tkr jag. Man behöver inte kunna terminalen. om dete det du syftar på. men Ubuntu med unity går ett annat håll än vad den egentligen ska. den respekterar inte privacy
<ibm> typ apt-clean eller apt-get clean/autoremove/autoclean borde vara helt automatiserat som i yum på fedora
<peyam> den behövs inte heller. linux hanterar sånt ganska intelligent. men själv kör jag med Bleachbit så ta bort det mesta av skräpen
<ibm> men inte gamla kärnor
<peyam> men bleachbit rekommenderas inte
<peyam> va kör du för distro?
<ibm> xubuntu
<peyam> nice. jag kör oxå det
<ibm> 14.04 xubuntu 14.04
<ibm> bleachbit är bra
<ibm> det ända den inte tar bort är gamla kärnor
<peyam> kernels?
<peyam> ta bort dem med synaptic?
<ibm> varför rekomenderas den inte?
<ibm> ja kernels?
<ibm> ubuntu tweak tar bort gamla kärnor
<peyam> du kan ta bort gamla kärnor med synaptics. Bleachbit rekommenderas inte för att den inte behövs. och det kan ta bort fel filer ibland men det har ej hänt mig än
<ibm> hur då med synaptic
<ibm> var finns den funktionen
<ibm> förut fanns den väl inte eller
<peyam> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ibm> ja ja
<peyam> den e den gamla pakethanteraren
<ibm> jag har den redan
<peyam> sen öppnar du den och skriver i Sök kernel och ta bort den som är gammal
<ibm> jo men förut fanns väl inte funktionen alltså för kernels
<peyam> jag vet inte faktiskt hur länge det här funnits
<ibm> vet du vad som har hänt med firestarter har de ändrat namn på den eller finns någon annan brandvägg program istället
<ibm> jag tycker att det borde medfölja som standard vid installation som fedora
<Barre> yarre: nej, det har jag inte. Är inte det som är baserat på OpenSolaris? är det bra?
<larsemil> Barre: svarar du på något gammalt eller är det min hjärna osm inte hänger med. :)
<larsemil> einand: matrix arm mini pc. Också minipc. men med lite andra finesser, sata port etc. Tyvärr verkar den inte ha några gpio pins
<larsemil> och helt open source
<Barre> larsemil: gammalt från 21:06 igår, men det ena utesluter inte det andra ;)
<larsemil> Barre: well. den hänger aldrig med längre
<Barre> :)
<yarre> Barre: jo det är det fast med linux kvm :)
<yarre> zfs stöd och bootas från usb/cd.. körs helt i ram
<Barre> yarre: det som eventuellt lockar där är just zfs.. men I'll stick with linux :)
<yarre> Barre: synd..
<andol> Barre: Kommit över din avighet mot ZFS?
<Barre> andol: nej
<Barre> andol: det är egentligen inte någon direkt avighet mot zfs i sig, utan hur de valde att paketera lagringslösningarna som baserade sig på ZFS. Samt att jag inte förstår varför man inte implementerade en distribuerad eller central shared lock-manager när man ändå satt vid ritningsbordet
<Screedo> Barre: http://zfsonlinux.org/
<Barre> Screedo: i know... det går, men varför vill man göra det när det finns btrfs?
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-06
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen.
<Amoz> Barre, btrfs har fortfarande inte nåt "stable" i t.ex. raid5/6 och sånt, även om de grundläggande funtionerna är tillräckligt stabila för daglig användning. Jag gör btrfs i raid1 på servern just nu, it's awesome.
<Amoz> längtar tills de fixar till så att autodefrag och deduplication och raid5/6 och allt sånt är stabilt :D
#ubuntu-se 2014-09-07
<Philip5> oj vilken dålig människa jag måste ha varit sista tiden. mitt karma på launchpad har sjunkigt till bottennivå av 27. kan inte minnas när jag hade så lågt senast... :O
<Philip5> brb
<ibm> någon som känner till någon file recovery program?
<ibm> alltså för både ext3 och ntfs?
<ibm> även fat och fat32?
<ibm> alltså kunna ladda ner från apt eller synaptic?
<ibm> jag får fortfarande ett fel meddelandet när jag startar om datorn http://paste.ubuntu.com/8283481/?
<ibm> om att detta inte funkar /dev/mapper/cryptswap1?
<ibm> obs
<ibm> fel
<ibm> jag får fortfarande ett fel meddelande när jag startar om datorn http://paste.ubuntu.com/8283481/?
<ibm> om att detta inte funkar /dev/mapper/cryptswap1?
<ibm> David-A jag får fortfarande ett fel meddelande när jag startar om datorn http://paste.ubuntu.com/8283481/?
<ibm> David-A om att detta inte funkar /dev/mapper/cryptswap1?
<David-A> ibm: ja, det är för att du eller nån har lagt till den i /etc/fstab men den finns inte
<David-A> ibm: jag sa i förrgår att du kan låta den vara o att den troligen inte är farlig
<David-A> ibm: o att jag inte vet varför den är där el vem som lagt till den
<David-A> ibm: o att du får undersöka saken om du vill veta varför den är där eller om du vill ta bort den
<ibm> David-A den har funnits sen installationen för 1 vecka sen, och är helt onödigt eftersom den inte funkar, kan jag bara ta bort hela raden eller hur får man bort det?
<ibm> David-A kan du hjälpa mig att få bort den?
<einand> hej
<ibm> hej har du lust att hjälpa till här
<ibm> alltså med det som står ovan
<David-A> ibm: om du vill ta bort den är det bara att ta bort den. du vet var den finns i /etc/fstab
<ibm> David-A hur?
<David-A> ibm: du kan "ta bort" den genom att sätta ett kommentarstecken i början på raden i /etc/fstab
<David-A> ibm: i förrgår ändrade du /etc/fstab så du vet hur man gör
<ibm> David-A jo men jag vill inte förstöra nåt annat så ska jag lägga # innan /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 eller? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8283481/
<ibm> David-A alltså ska det stå #/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 eller? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8283481/
<ibm> David-A eller?
<David-A> ibm: ja
<emma> is anyone here awake?
<einand> emma: ja
<ibm> någon som känner till någon file recovery program?
<ibm> alltså för både ext3 och ntfs?
<ibm> även fat och fat32?
<ibm> alltså kunna ladda ner från apt eller synaptic?
<David-A> !datarecovery
<ubot2> Factoid 'datarecovery' not found
<David-A> ibm: det finns en sida om datarecovery på ubuntus dokumentationssajt
<ibm> inte datarecovery utan filerecovery
<ibm> där man återställer bortagna filer som t. ex. dokument, zip, eller rar
<ibm> alltså ingen backup som man återställer
<ibm> utan filer som är helt borta
<ibm> David-A som det finns för windows t. ex. pandora eller pci file recovery
<David-A> ibm: se https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery , till höger listas ett halvdussin program. jag tror testdisk o foremost är bra
<ibm> David-A förstår du vad jag menar med dessa skillnader
<ibm> David-A ja kanske länken verkar vara nåt sådant
<ibm> David-A men funkar den för alla typer av filsystem som t. ex. ntfs, fat, fat32, ext3
<David-A> ibm: du kan läsa om programmen i programcentralen innan du installerar dem
<David-A> ibm: vad jag kan se, programmen som beskrivs där är för att rädda *alla* filer (så långt det går) från en partition. inte att rädda *en* specifik fil, som man just raderat.
<David-A> ibm: men du kan ju använda dem ändå, rädda alla filer av en viss typ o leta reda på den den filen du är intresserad av i resultatet.
<ibm> David-A jo men man är ändå tvungen söka igenom hela partitionen för att hitta filen
<David-A> ibm: letandet kan vara jobbigt, för det blir många filer de hittar, o de kan inte återställa rätt filnamn. man måste öppna alla filer o se vad det är.
<ibm> David-A ja det klart men jag kollar efter eftersom jag har även en windows partition
<David-A> ibm: risken finns också att de *inte* kan återställa filen du raderat, ifall den blivit överskriven av en ny fil.
<ibm> David-A ja  det hoppas jag inte
<ibm> David-A det finns vissa som söker typ i 5 timmar
<David-A> ibm: kör du en live-cd? räddar du filer till en sekundär disk el till en usb?
<David-A> ibm: (du behöver mycket utrymme där programmen sparar räddade filer, även om du till slut bara är intresserad av en fil)
<ibm> David-A nej tänkte rädda från en partition till en annan eller usb
<David-A> ibm: ok
<David-A> ibm: o du använder inte partitionen där filen fanns, för o minska risken att den blir överskriven
<ibm> David-A nej men jag vill inte radera nåt annat från partitionen som filen fanns
<David-A> ibm: jag hittade just i programcentralen ett program som heter "e2undel"
<David-A> ibm: men...
<David-A> ibm: "E2undel will not work on ext3 (journaling) filesystems"
<ibm> David-A alla dessa är text baserade men jag vill ha en grafiskt
<ibm> David-A men funkar ntfs eller fat32
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-01
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> morgens
<Barre> mörrn
<larsemil> bamsefar: alltså, ditt jobb blir viktigare och viktigare. vi lägger fler och fler servrar hos dig
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Det är bra det :)
<Hund> Morn
<Peyam> morn
<Peyam> det e knappt ngn skillnad gällande resurssnålhet mellan xfce och lxde
<Hund> Mjae. Det är väl många faktorer som spelar in.
<Hund> Jag skulle säga att dist spelar störst roll.
<Peyam> borde inte
<Peyam> df e jag trött på så många dist
<Hund> Datorer är komplexa prylar. ;)
<Hund> Fokusera på en eller två distros och bli bekväm med den/dom
<Hund> .*
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-02
<larsemil> bamsefar: HEEELP!
<bamsefar> Watman
<larsemil> jag klonade en server.
<larsemil> i 5 min hade de samma ip. har bytt på klonen nu.
<bamsefar> Okej
<larsemil> men den gamla är inte responsiv.
<larsemil> trots omstart
<Amoz> larsemil, på samma fysiska server eller olika?
<larsemil> fick hjälp av bamsefar
<Amoz> ah
<larsemil> var specifikt på hans jobb
<Amoz> av nyfikenhet, vad var problemet?
<larsemil> arp
<Amoz> wow, jag trodde rätt alltså
<nilsp76> Sajter som Prisjakt och Pricerunner... hur kan de ha all den där datan från alla butiker?
<nilsp76> Har de kontaktat alla och frågat om CSV-data?
<nilsp76> Och fått varenda en att ge dem det?
<nilsp76> Som hela tiden hålls uppdaterad och aldrig innehåller fel och har all info?
<nilsp76> Fattar inte det.
<nilsp76> Stendöd kanaljävel.
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Peyam> HEj
<Umeaboy> Ska förklara snart vilket problem jag har hittat i Ubuntu 15.04 snart. Håller på att spara ner en film på buggen.
<Umeaboy> I 15.04 i en splitterny Asus N550JK så verkar Ubuntu vilja att jag ska använda xorg's version av nouveau-drivrutinen när den resulterar i det här: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ehl3t891zqo4yt7/VID_20150902_232501.mp4?dl=0
<Umeaboy> Peyam: Kolla om länken till klippet fungerar.
<Umeaboy> Har inte gjort fler anpassningar till GRUB annat än att jag har tagit bort quiet & splash-flaggorna.
<Umeaboy> Det gör att jag får en grafisk inloggning JA, men jisses vad den spyr ut fel från drivrutinen.
<Umeaboy> Min dator använder Hybrid Graphics vilket innebär att jag har två grafik-kort i datorn.
<Umeaboy> Ett fjärde generationens Intel-kort + nVidia GeForce GTX 850M.
<Umeaboy> Har även problem med ACPI vid uppstart. Det är dock två olika problem, men båda dyker upp vid uppstart.
<Umeaboy> Något mer som behös i informationsväg?
<Umeaboy> Har testat med den proprietära Nouveau-drivrutinen, men då jag är en Öppen Sås-människa så vill jag helst slippa använda den.
<biledemon> Umeaboy: Funkar datorn?
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Umeaboy> Dock är muspekaren större.
<Umeaboy> biledemon: Why?
<biledemon> Umeaboy: Jag har också några delmeddelanden när datorn startar men den funkar fint ändå
<Umeaboy> biledemon: Har du också hybrid-grafik?
<biledemon> Umeaboy: Nej, helt annorlunda problem men ändå.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Jag vet att GPU'n inte blir helt aktiverad förrens när man använder 4.1-kärnan. Någon som vet när den släpps som stabil version?
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag vet att man kan använda Kernel-PPA'n.
<biledemon> Umeaboy: Har du kikat på Nvidia Optimus?
<Umeaboy> biledemon: Det är ju det det ÄR.
<biledemon> aha
<Umeaboy> :)
<Umeaboy> Arch har haft bekymmer med det.
<Umeaboy> Wiki'n föreslog att man skulle installera Bumblebee.
<biledemon> Umeaboy: Ja just det ja, det var Bumblebee jag tänkte på
<biledemon> kika på det
<Umeaboy> Jo, jag gör det nu.
<Umeaboy> :)
<Umeaboy> Att installera Bumblebee i min dator låste den helt & hållet.
<Umeaboy> Fick tvångstänga ner den.
<Umeaboy> Varken muspekare eller tangentbordet svarade.
<Umeaboy> Önskar att man kunde skicka in alla fel som Ubuntu har vid första uppstart så att utvecklarna blir varse om hur stort felet är & hur många som drabbas istället för att man ska behöva vänta tills datorn fryser fast helt & hållet som min gjorde.
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-03
<maxjezy> Hej, jag har ingen scart på min tv och försöker ansluta en vhs genom video out genom en RF converter till antennuttaget på tv
<maxjezy> någon som vet vilken hz det går på?
<SebastianThorn> maxjezy: menar du RF in och ut på din vhs-spelare?
<maxjezy> jag har en vhs camera som har video ut till en converter som gör det till RF
<maxjezy> så en gammal tv ska kunna titta utan scart
<maxjezy> genom antenna
<maxjezy> för min tv har inte scart längre
<maxjezy> tappat bort scart adaptern
<maxjezy> som philips numera kör med
<maxjezy> istället för riktiga scart
<SebastianThorn> ahh
<SebastianThorn> du får nog föra en sökning på TVn
<maxjezy> ja, såg nu att den körde på kabeltv inställningar istället för antenn
<maxjezy> så, nu gör jag en fullständig sökning mot antennsladden
<maxjezy> faen va skevt att inte en smart tv klarar detta automatiskt
<maxjezy> det lär ju inte ens funka
<maxjezy> känns det som
<maxjezy> om jag bara visste var scart kabeln är
<maxjezy> jag löste problemet genom att söka igenom hela lägenheten efter scartkontakten till tv'n
<maxjezy> mannen vann mot maskinen
<maxjezy> sega jävla dum-tv
<maxjezy> "You're right, Nigel. Turns out my scart cable wasn't pushed all the way in at one end. Everything's hunky dory now. Just goes to show that you should always check the cables properly first... Stupid mistake on my part. "
<maxjezy> där har vi en klantskalle
<maxjezy> som tagit upp internets tid och energi
<Amoz> maxjezy, we've all been there....
<maxjezy> jaa
<maxjezy> ping
<Amoz> pong
<andol> ping
<Amoz> pong
<andol> Zazz
<Amoz> Brazz
<yaraju> Hi! I'm trying to type Swedish on Ubuntu for the first time, and need a little help!
<yaraju> (Just learning svenska right now)
<yaraju> I see 4 letters for each key on the keyboard... how do I trigger the right side letters?
<yaraju> Like, how do I type at sign?
<andol> Not sure I have seen more than three characters on a keyboard, but the general approach to trigger the right side character is to use Alt gr, no matter the operating system.
<yaraju> Hmm.
<yaraju> This is odd. That works, but only if I press the key twice with Alt pressed
<yaraju> Is that normal_
<yaraju> (I meant with Alt Gr pressed)
<maxjezy> hur är stödet för pinnacle prylar i linux?
<maxjezy> typ, video grabbers osv
<Philip5> Hund: hur många hundar ska vi ha här inne egentligen? ;)
<Philip5> Hund_:  hur många hundar ska vi ha här inne egentligen? ;)
<Philip5> Hund__:   hur många hundar ska vi ha här inne egentligen? ;)
<Philip5> vilken ska jag banna?!?! :P
<Hund> Hoppsan. :D
<Philip5> Hund: ja skärpning. ajabaja ;)
<Hund> Philip5: Jag hörde att du skulle köpa min Note 4.
<Philip5> Hund: nä det är väl ingen HTC Note ;)
<Hund> Jo.
<Philip5> har du skrivit htc på spritpenna på den?
<Hund> Japp
<Hund> Eller nä
<Hund> Det stod HTC hela tiden på den.
<Philip5> Hund: så hur är det med dina olika nick då? är det 3 olika enheter som du har inloggade? man blir ju lite lyfiken på din split personality
<Hund> Philip5: Haha!
<Hund> Två vad jag vet.
<Philip5> och den tredje är bara någon som hackat dig
<Hund> Förmodligen. :P
<einand> http://fir2015.nyhets.tv
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-04
<gusnan> n
<Hund> o
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-05
<MoofWolf> Hej. Jag har en ny laptop med intel wireless 7265 och jag kan inte ansluta till mitt hemnätverk. Det funkar att ansluta till wifi delat via min mobil. Jag har testat med live-cd ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS samt Kubuntu 15.04 med samma problem. (har även testat med arch från några dagar sedan)
<BadSuperBlock> försöker montera en logiskvolym av typen raid5 men får "device-mapper: raid: Failed to read superblock of device at position 4", det hade ju inte gjort så hemskt mycket om det inte vore så att device on position 5 är trasig, vilket innebär att den inte kan aktiveras.
<BadSuperBlock> någon som har en aaaaning om hur jag kan fixa superblock on device 4, vilket torde vara /dev/sdd2
#ubuntu-se 2015-09-06
<peyam> hej
<peyam> ngn här
<peyam> ?
<Hund> Det är det aldrig.
<Amoz> Hund, inte för honom iaf
<Amoz> xD
<Hund> :)
<peyam> Salam . Det är jag Peyam
<peyam> ngn här?
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-06
<mrazster> Finns det möjligen någon här som är admin i forumet på ubuntu-se.com ?
<mrazster> Eller någon som vet hur man får tag på dom på annat sätt än i själva forumet ?
<Mathisen> någon som har sysslat med gpu passthrough med qemu ?
<Mathisen> qemu + kvm + vfio
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-07
<Meerkat> åh nej. nästa onsdag? Gah!
<Meerkat> dumma möten
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-08
<Barre> nån som vet hur liten disk som är minimum för att formatera btrfs på den?
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-09
<qvac> amd64 eller x86_64, det är väll om man har 64 bitar dator typ, eller vad ska kalla de
#ubuntu-se 2016-09-10
<Kira9204> Same shit
<Kira9204> X86_64 är AMD64
<peppot> hej. någon som använder Rhythmbox och försökt migrera en gammal databas? rhythmdb.xml
<peppot> har en med 50k+ låtar, och vill inte behöva lägga till allt igen via nätverk. problemet är att den vägrar lägga till nya låtar till databasen
#ubuntu-se 2017-09-04
<Hund> Är det inte som med Firefox att man kan ladda hem ett arkiv med en en binärfiler som du kan köra direkt från mappen utan att installera?
<Hund> Det är ganska poppis att göra så när man vill testa/köra med nightlies.
<Hund> Och Firefox kan uppdatera sig själv då med.
<larsemil> har övergått till arch, orkar inte hålla på med repos
<Hund> Arch är väldigt bekvämt. :)
<Hund> Nästan för bekvämt.
<Barre> ni är för unga om ni måste köra det senaste hela tiden... debian stable ftw!
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag har faktiskt lugnat ner mig lite nu.
<Barre> på så sätt behöver inte jag heller hålla på med repos larsemil :P
<larsemil> Barre: för du har fullt upp med att få igång X med linux 1.2?
<Hund> AUR är bekvämt för att de har väldigt mycket som vanliga repos oftast saknar.
<Hund> haha
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha
<Barre> är det inte arch som kompilerar ALLT?
<larsemil> Barre: men jag förstår. är väl lite som med bilar, finns ju folk som kör runt i raggarbilar och folk som kör runt i tesla.
<larsemil> Barre: nä
<larsemil> Barre: är gentoo som kompilerar allt
<Barre> larsemil: exakt... varför köra runt i raggarbil när man kör tesla. tesla stable!
<Hund> haha
<Barre> så var det ja.. gentoo
<Hund> Ordet "raggarbil" har fått fel klang idag tycker jag. Och jag är inte helt säker på att classic car-ägare gillar ordet. :)
<Hund> Gentoo är trevligt.
<larsemil> Barre: men vill man ha det allra senaste i arch kan man oftast skriva paketnamn-git så får man det senaste från giten
<Barre> och så har man allt för oftast några timmars felsökning framför sig...
<Hund> Under alla mina år med Arch har det 'aldrig' krånglat.
<larsemil> jag har haft problem på en installation men då var jag väl lite korkad själv kanske och lade / på en zfs....
<Hund> Någon bugg här och där givetvis, men inte som en konsekvens av att jag haft Arch.
<Hund> Jag hade dock stora problem när de gick över till Systemd.
<Hund> Då svor jag ganska mycket och allt gick åt helvete. Men då var väl den stora buggen personen bakom tangentbordet.
<Barre> Hund: hade du larsemil vid tangentbordet?                          :P
<Hund> haha!
<larsemil> fint Barre. 14 minuter att komma på den.
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> vad är fel på Barres tangentbord. massa space till den där smileyn
<larsemil> Zooklubba: linux 1.2 som hakade upp sig ett tag.
<Zooklubba> puh, trodde någon skulle hata på att jag sitter på osx och textual nu larsemil. iofs syns väl inte textual vid en VERSION iom jag kör znc imellan
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha... jag jobbar ju
<Barre> larsemil: och, 1.2 är såååå 2016, kör faktiskt 1.4 nu!
<Zooklubba> Barre, hur förklarar du spejsen då.
<Zooklubba> i.o.m du jobbar så borde du inte spendera så mycket tid på irc, alltså inte spendera tiden det tar att skriva femtioelva mellanslag/tabs.
<Barre> det är bara att vila tummen på mellanslag och låta datorn göra jobbet
<Zooklubba> fast då är det minst en halvsekunds extra arbetstid som går till spillo
<Zooklubba> eller av din rast
<Hund> Om du behöver vila tummen behöver du kanske ett annat tangentbord. :P
<Zooklubba> han drog nog skallen på mellanslag efter han såg dig skriva saker Hund
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Säkert.
<Barre> hahah.. ville inte erkänna, men ja.. jag slåg pannan i tangentbordet, försöker avlasta mina armbågar så jag skriver numera med näsan och ibland måste jag vila nacken och då kan det bli lite                              extra mellanslag
<Hund> lol
<Barre> s/Ã¥/o/
<Hund> Har du något sketet rubbreh domeh eller?
<Barre> ?
<Hund> En gammal meme.
<Barre> ahh
<Hund> Många tror att alla rubber domes är dåliga, men det finns ju faktiskt bra switchar med. Så det är väldigt poppis att retas. Typ lite som Emcacs vs Vim osv.
<Hund> Det mest ikoniska rubber dome-tangentbordet är ju IBM Model M. :)
<Barre> ahh.. det ante mig, kibård-nörderu
<Hund> :D
<Laban> Vad är det för fel på ett helt vanligt Logitech nu då? :p
<Hund> Det beror väl lite på hur man ser det, men det behöver inte vara något fel på det. :P
<Hund> Så länge man inte betalar dyra pengar för det ser jag inget problem med det.
<Hund> Det jag kan gå igång på är alla "gamertangentbord" som är ett "måste" för att vara en bra gamer och som kostar hur mycket som helst.
<Hund> När de egentligen bara håller medioker kvalité.
<Zooklubba> det är inte ens en jävla meme Hund, det är ett dåligt intern-skämt
<Hund> Det är tekniskt sett en meme, sedan får ju du kalla det vad du vill. ;P
<Hund> Däremot är den ju väldigt lokal. :P
<Zooklubba> för övrigt är mbps mer hemska än du-vet-vad-det-nu-hette
<Zooklubba> de där security-grejsen
<Hund> woot
<Zooklubba> det finns 2 "standarder" hur man säkrar tangenter, space osv. nöt, du har ju sagt det här till mig. och sätta tillbaka macbook tangenter är ju så mycket värre.
<Hund> Vad är mbps?
<Hund> Säkrar? Du tänker på stabs som stabiliserar de större tangenterna?
<Zooklubba> macbook pro
<Zooklubba> ja stabilizers
<Hund> Apple kör väl med sina hemska scissor-switchar.
<Hund> Ingen aning hur de stabiliserar dem dock. :P
<Zooklubba> har tagit bort någon ett par gånger, lite för att göra rent och någon gång ev pga olycka
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Zooklubba> de är så larvigt pilliga att sätta ihop. men iom jag tyckte det på de där idiot-stabiliseringarna du gav en okej video på, och det var lite lättare än jag trott. så kanske inte jag är den bästa källan
<Hund> haha!
<Hund> Man lär ha lite känsla för Coestarts stabs. :)
<Hund> Coestars*
<Hund> Jag smörjde mina häromdagen, de blev lite tystare. :)
#ubuntu-se 2017-09-06
<coffe> Någon som har bra tips på hur tagga i loggen vilken user som körde något i en SU
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Läskigt hur ärrad man är, efter all år med Linux hoppar man fortfarande till när man hör Windows felsignal. :(
<ZuuuL> Hund: det är ett ljud som kommer vara med dig hela livet ut :P
<Hund> Det känns så. :D
<ZuuuL> Hade det som alarm signal för massa år sen, men blev trött på att vakna upp i skräck så byte ut den
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Idiot. :D
<andol> Om det är något ljud jag fortfarande instinktivt skulle reagera på så är det antagligen ICQ-pipet :-)
<Hund> Jag hängde aldrig där faktiskt. :P
<ZuuuL> Säg vad ni vill om vi förra val om alarm signal men fan vad snabbt jag vaknade då :P
<andol> När jag vet att jag verkligen, verkligen behöver vakna vid ett vis tid sätter jag datorn att spela säckepipe-versionen utav Amazing Grace, på hög volym.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> :D
<ZuuuL> Låter som ett bra sätt att vakna på.
#ubuntu-se 2017-09-08
<oskaress> Någon här inne med lite erfarenhet om vsftpd på en ubuntu 16.04 server? Har installerat vsftpd och skapat ett SSL/TLS certifikat men när jag ska ansluta med filezilla så får jag 500 command not understood på kommandona AUTH TLS och AUTH SSL
<Barre> 11121n
<Barre> hoppsan
<Hund> Barre: Ditt lösenord till 4chan?
<Hund> Och använder folk FTP fortfarande?
<Barre> Hund: nej, snarare så försökte jag byta fönster i tmux men jag hade fryst sessionen, när jag sen "ofrös" den så skrev den ut mina paniktryckningar som låg i key buffer
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag gick nyligen över till Tmux.
 * Barre <3 tmux
<Hund> Jag hade lite problem med att Screen hade lite svårt att rita upp WeeChat.
<Hund> Tmux har också problem med det vid längre texter, men hela layouten är dock inte skev i alla fall. :P
<Hund> Det är soft att man kan ansluta till flera sessioner samtidigt.
<Barre> det kan inte vara så att weechat suger mammutstock då?
<Hund> Screen kan det med, men då fick man anpassa sig till ena storleken från ena klienten.
<Hund> Uhm.
<Hund> Pfft.
<Hund> :D
<Barre> =)
<Hund> Tmux ska ju ha stöd för notifikationer med.
<Hund> Det lär jag kika på sen.
<Barre> det stämmer
<Hund> Nä, om man skulle ta och dammsuga lite.
<Hund> Så man får något gjort idag.
<Hund> Motivationen ligger på typ -9999 idag.
<Barre> jobbigt, själv håller jag på att pickla rödlök och jalapeno, samt slänger på dry rub på karrén
<Barre> ungarna har beställt tacomiddag till lördagsmat
<Hund> Ah. :D
<Hund> Barre: SÃ¥ du gillar stark mat?
<Barre> Hund: jag älskar mat, allt typ av mat
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Om du gillar att laga mat är jag intresserad av att hyra in dig som kock. :P
<Barre> det har du inte råd med ;P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Det ante mig.
#ubuntu-se 2017-09-09
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Spelar det verkligen någon roll om 51-android.rules läggs i /usr/lib/udev/rules.d/ eller /etc/udev/rules.d/ oavsett vilken distribution som man använder Android Debug Bridge i?
<Umeaboy> Jag ser att när man bygger ResurrectionRemix-romen för en telefon så finns det ett skript som är byggt för Ubuntu vilket säger att Ubuntu lägger 51-android.rules på ett annat ställe.
